# Three Men: Aesthetics or Death



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey everyone! So, me, AK-26 and danMUNDY have decided to start up a joint journal where we'll log our progress to aesthetics  Never done anything like this before so I'm hoping it will be an excellent source of encouragement and support!

I'll start then 

I WAS 12 stone before I went to Austria, but a month of eating around 1200kcal a day and no gym has shot me back down to 11..... Aim to have it back September 16th, when I'll be getting my student loan and making a big old pot of homebrew test prop 

DIET: This has been something that I've always struggled with, but now I seem to be getting on top of it. Aiming for around 3500kcal a day, with 250-300g protein. Using Myfitnesspal to track everything and so far I love it! Great way to keep a handle on everything, and if you're lacking in a certain area it's easy to get some food in and get your macros up. I will post my diet either tonight or tomorrow, as I have company tonight so will be doing some intense cardio instead of typing away :lol:

Current lifts - I will have to make note of these, as they will be lower than before after a month off, plus no gear in my system as of yet, so will get these reviewed lifts up ASAP.

Current pic - Here are some pics from last cycle. I don't think there's MUCH difference between now and then but these are all I have at the moment. Will get some current ones sorted soon.







*Personally* aiming for the Zyzz aesthetic look, and now I'm getting my diet sorted (Thanks DTLV!) I think it's achievable!

Will let AK and Dan jump in and post their stats up when they come online


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

I was going to follow this... until I saw "Aiming for the Zyzz aesthetic look"

Good luck


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

MacUK said:


> I was going to follow this... until I saw "Aiming for the Zyzz aesthetic look"
> 
> Good luck


We all have different goals mate, different looks we find desirable  But thanks for the good luck wishes mate!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Best of luck buddy, i'm sure you'll pack on some quality mass with your new diet and supercharged tea.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Best of luck buddy, i'm sure you'll pack on some quality mass with your new diet and supercharged tea.


Thanks mate  Need to get AK and Dan in tonight and get this thread bouncing


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm subbed :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

O.k, so I trained today.... did shoulders and back, and gotta say my endurance and strength is way down since taking a month off. I was shoulder pressing the 30kg DBs before I left, now I struggled with the 26s, but that was after a few sets on the smith machine with 50kg on.

*Deadlifts*! I haven't been doing these very long, so my lifts are weak anyway, but I love them tbh. Never been as close to being sick in the gym after today, wasn't even a particularly heavy weight, only 70kg (That includes bar). Still, managed a few sets, will be sure to take proper training notes from now on as I forgot I need to be logging all my lifts etc.

This way only a session to ease back in anyway, next week when I'm all settled back in UK and cracking on with diet I can get things going properly again


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Katy said:


> I'm subbed :thumb:


Good to have you onboard mate! With 3 of us in here it should be an entertaining read  And if I get some aesthetics out of it aswell, brilliant


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Subbed, but if you get the aesthetic body, leave out all that 'mirin' stuff! 

Good luck!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Subbed, but if you get the aesthetic body, leave out all that 'mirin' stuff!
> 
> Good luck!


Haha I will try mate, but I'm only human  Thanks for getting onboard :thumb:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Nice one Leeds, now UK-M thinks i'm a fanboy :blowme:

I'm at work ATM, but i'll edit my intro into this post later on tonight and its on!!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Nice one Leeds, now UK-M thinks i'm a fanboy :blowme:
> 
> I'm at work ATM, but i'll edit my intro into this post later on tonight and its on!!!


You're the biggest fanboy  You can't wait for all the 'mirin just as much as me 

Good one bro REALLY looking forward to this, let's get massive!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck mate good base to start off, upper looks a decent asthetic shape!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

superb lads! best of luck. ill be poking my boaby in here often to keep up with the progress :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ahhhh can i come in yet? :lol:

just sorting my dinner out, but i will be back after and i shall post all the relevant info! :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

lxm said:


> Good luck mate good base to start off, upper looks a decent asthetic shape!


You just said I have aesthetics? I think I love you :lol: Cheers mate!



JANIKvonD said:


> superb lads! best of luck. ill be poking my boaby in here often to keep up with the progress :thumb:


What the fvck is a boaby!? Good to have you onboard matey 



danMUNDY said:


> ahhhh can i come in yet? :lol:
> 
> just sorting my dinner out, but i will be back after and i shall post all the relevant info! :thumb:


Get your dinner in and GET ON IT


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> What the fvck is a boaby!? Good to have you onboard matey


Think its scottish for his sex organ... so vagina then

subbed for this best of luck fellas!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

right guys, while we are waiting on AK-26, allow me to introduce myself.. im dan and have been training for the past 4 years or so, up until 9 weeks ago i had trained natty the whole time, but as i though i was getting on a bit, and i didnt have my once youthful test levels floating around, decided to have a crack at a ph cycle to dip my toes into the world of AAS. At the moment im currently in week 3/4 of pct and sitting around 190 odd lb depending on how my weight fluctuates through the day

here a few pics of my mug



this is where im at, halfway in pct i dropped around 1500 odd cals per day, as im on a mini cut before i go away on holiday in september...welli dropped all my carbs except pre and post and upped my fats, normally it takes about 4k to maintain my way as my job is so physical, but so far in two weeks i have only lost around 1-1.5lbs so hopefully its fat that is being dropped off, but so far so good :thumb:

as im quite a shy, keep myself to myself kinda guy, i mainly workout alone, and have never tried any 1rm...although this doesnt bother me, as i see myself as a bodybuilder, not a weight lifter  i have a few mates that trained with me at the other gym (i have access to 3) but due to finishing work later, but they were a bit flaky, so were never really consistent or dedicated, so i just decide to keep to my local gym and just ask for a spot as and when needed, however as im getting to know a few of the regulars, one of the guys has asked if he can train with me when im back off my holiday, as he has hit a bit of a plateau and would like a bit of help, i have gladly accepted as i feel my solo workouts have been holding me back a tad.

that said my biggest lifts

deadlift - 170kg x2 (with straps)

bench - 85kg 1x5

squat - 120kg 3x5

military press - 50kg 3x5

i mainly admire those old school lifters of the good ol days, reg park, steeve reeves, john grimek, frank zane, and my all time favs who i aspire to are Arnold and Dorian yates.

Now the main methods that i have practised have been full body, split training, high volume/less frequency (body part 1x per week) less volume/higher frequency (bodypart x2 per week) high weight/low reps, ie you typical strength routines, rippetoe and stronglifts

i feel like i would like to take a new approach with regards to this journal, and with my mate in mind, i will be advocating a low volume, high intensity training approach, think mike metzer, dorian yates style of training as it is something i started to get into at the tail end of my pmag cycle and thats where i saw the most increase in weights ever, and would like to contiue with this, just so i can give it a proper go 

cycle wise, it is in the planning stage but i dont want to jump on anything untill after i get back of my holiday and i can begin my 'off season' as i would like to increase my mass as much as possible, i feel that an extra stone/14lbs wouldnt go a miss on my frame, with the right diet and gear approach, i think its possible..now not having done anything stronger than a promagnon cycle for 6 weeks, as well as leeds and ak having experience with compounds you wouldnt be able to buy over the counter, i feel they are a valuable to be on board with in this journal, as i can bug them for info where i am still quite naive, and also seeing as this journal is being run on uk-m...i dont think i could be in any better place :thumb:

cant wait to get started guys!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

It's finally on mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good luck Fanboys


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Legs look class danmundy, upper body needs to come up a bit to look in proportion but looking cracking already, best of luck!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

cheers dude, gonna try my best :thumbup1:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You bunch of gayboys (loads of ****)

I want regular pics for w4nkage

Subbed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all the best lads :thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

shall see what we can do craigyboy 

see we are a fair bunch here, yes, even sweaty socks are catered for when it come to the visual **** bank :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

cheers Ewan, always a pleasure to have uk-m's resident strongman stop by :thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Best of luck guys, Will defo follow :thumb:

Home brew...........ummmmmmmmmm :rockon:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Good luck guys


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> You bunch of gayboys (loads of ****)
> 
> I want regular pics for w4nkage
> 
> Subbed


Cheers matey, I see you've kept a lot of your gains aswell, well done!  Glad to have you onboard


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

good luck fellas.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok here's my macros for today, let me know what you think guys


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Time to kick off this journal!!!

I have been training properly for 9 months now, when i say properly i mean with a good diet and knowing how to train correctly with good form.

In that time i have noticed changes and progress which i was happy with, and will be keeping it up and improving the more i learn.

This journal for me is a way of tracking progress, staying motivated, learning and picking up info from more experienced members.

It also allows me to keep a cycle journal, and an off cycle journal which will be this one.

Stats

Age - 21

Height - 6ft

Weight - 83.4kg

Current Lifts

Bench press - 90kg x 12 reps (including bar)

Shoulder press - 30kg x 12 reps (dumbell each hand)

Leg press - 220kg x 12 reps (full range of motion)

Squat - 120kg x 7 reps (including bar)

Deadlift - 130kg x 8 reps (including bar)

I'm currently 7 weeks into a 10 week 100mg tbol cycle, and its going great.

Strength has increased well and i have gained some good lean mass which i hope to keep after PCT.

If any of you want to have a read of the cycle journal here it is - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/182540-ak-26-tbol-cycle-training-journal.html

Future cycles are deffo planned and they will be injectable at minimum 

My current training routine is a 4 day split which i made for myself, but i will switch to a PPL routine if i hit a plateau.

In terms of diet i follow a set template to keep it simple, and aim for 3500-3800kcals/day.

I know my meals will hit anything between 3500-3800kcals so i don't tend to actually count macros daily, but if you guys want me to post macros just ask :thumb:

Its generally breakfast/snack/lunch/snack/dinner/snack this way i hit my macros without feeling like i'm going to throw up.

Also i tend to eat similar things but as long as they are cooked /prepared different its all good, i like to keep it varied in that sense so it doesn't get boring.

But you guys will notice the pattern my diet has when you read up a few times.

I am aiming to get as big as i can, i do a lot of high intensity cardio and know that this does hold me back some what but i accept that.

I'm a big fan of Phil Heath both his physique and attitude to training are amazing, but i'm actually aiming for a physique like Dwayne Johnson's.

It will take hard work, good dieting and above all consistency but i am determined to make it 

A few pics to give you guys an idea of how i look currently



I'll be updating this journal every 2 days hopefully, but thats all from me :thumbup1:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Ok here's my macros for today, let me know what you think guys


I saw 312g of protein so i'm happy


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> I saw 312g of protein so i'm happy


dude just read on two posts above this ur age is wrong mate ur not 12 ha ur 21 aint ya ??


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Big thanks to all that have subbed/commented so far :rockon:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Good luck Guys, Subbed :thumbup1:

@ AK, will you still be updating your journal..?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> dude just read on two posts above this ur age is wrong mate ur not 12 ha ur 21 aint ya ??


Well spotted bro, yeah i'm 21 just a typo 

Sorted it now :thumb:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Well spotted bro, yeah i'm 21 just a typo
> 
> Sorted it now :thumb:


haha no worries bruv


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Good luck Guys, Subbed :thumbup1:
> 
> @ AK, will you still be updating your journal..?


Thanks, I will do bro, its a cycle journal so it will be updated all the way till i finish PCT.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Thanks, I will do bro, its a cycle journal so it will be updated all the way till i finish PCT.


Cool, should give you extra motivation doing a combined journal!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Cool, should give you extra motivation doing a combined journal!


deffo!

apart from it sounding like a great idea, the motivation is one of the things i want to get out of it.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Subbed fellas


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Ok here's my macros for today, let me know what you think guys


Nice hefty amount of carbs and protein, and a good number of fats....as long as the sugar content is around your workouts/first thing in the morning then it's all good!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> I saw 312g of protein so i'm happy





danMUNDY said:


> Nice hefty amount of carbs and protein, and a good number of fats....as long as the sugar content is around your workouts/first thing in the morning then it's all good!


Awesome! It wasn't even particularly difficult to get in either, so really happy with that! Enjoying eating and hitting my macros, what more could you want 

On another note, only trained for 2 days since getting back, and the DOMS is so bad! Not had it since I first started training, taking a month off has clearly ruined me!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

It's really not that hard, I don't know why people have an issue, just get it down your throat! Haha aww it's just your body saying welcome back, screaming at you like a crack baby, although its not the crack its after, its 'the precious'


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Awesome! It wasn't even particularly difficult to get in either, so really happy with that! Enjoying eating and hitting my macros, what more could you want
> 
> On another note, only trained for 2 days since getting back, and the DOMS is so bad! Not had it since I first started training, taking a month off has clearly ruined me!


my glutes are still aching from my first experience of deadlifts :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> my glutes are still aching from my first experience of deadlifts :lol:


Haha mine too if I tense them actually!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> It's really not that hard, I don't know why people have an issue, just get it down your throat! Haha aww it's just your body saying welcome back, screaming at you like a crack baby, although its not the crack its after, its 'the precious'


Mate I'd like nothing better than to give it the precious, I hate being off cycle it's so [email protected]! :lol:

Think I'm gonna do some cardio at gym tonight, nothing else to do so will aim for 4k kcal to compensate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

training and diet stuff will commence from monday, gonna see my other log off with my workout/macros from yesterday so i can fully commit and concentrate on this one, no point in having two going at the same time

kinda like putting wheels on a tomato...time consuming and absolutly pointless 

hope you have a good weekend guys


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I did end up doing some cardio last night - knocked back out of a VERY drunk, but VERYYYYY attractive friend of my housemates.... It's all good :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I did end up doing some cardio last night - knocked back out of a VERY drunk, but VERYYYYY attractive friend of my housemates.... It's all good :lol:


5000 no's and one yes is a yes in my book.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> 5000 no's and one yes is a yes in my book.


Too drunk to form a coherant sentance? That's a yes


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Doesn't matter how attractive the girls are, being drunk is never a good look


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Doesn't matter how attractive the girls are, being drunk is never a good look


Negged... :lol:

just kiddin' but hell no, just drunk enough to be that extra bit dirty and allow some bum fun is fine...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> What if they look like this?
> 
> haha i hope she never googles that picture filename lmao! shamed on UK-M


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> haha i hope she never googles that picture filename lmao! shamed on UK-M


Haha sh1t, do us a favour and delete the pic from your quote :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ha ha quality lads


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Will be keeping an eye on this thread lads.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha sh1t, do us a favour and delete the pic from your quote :lol:


done. next time save to desktop, change file name and upload.. simple yet effective.

h34r:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> done. next time save to desktop, change file name and upload.. simple yet effective.
> 
> h34r:


Noted


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Legs and a few sets on bi's today, be ready to be amazing by my pathetic leg strength!

4 x 60kg Squat (8 reps)

4 x 80kg Leg Press (8 reps)

3 x 32kg Leg Extension (10 reps)

3 x 60kg Calf Raises (10 reps)

3 x 14kg DB curls (10 reps)

Only did a few sets on bi's because 1. I feel like SH1T from the amount I drunk last night, and 2 Ewen said a while ago that with my routine, directly targeting the bi's could be more counter-productive due to overtraining them.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh yes! And weight gone up a couple lbs since Thursday, probably nothing solid, but I'm happy to see the scales moving in the right direction


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Legs and a few sets on bi's today, be ready to be amazing by my pathetic leg strength!
> 
> 4 x 60kg Squat (8 reps)
> 
> ...


Give it time mate and your still strength will go up no end in legs, a bit of test and they.ll grow even quicker 

When are you planning the big brew for?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Give it time mate and your still strength will go up no end in legs, a bit of test and they.ll grow even quicker
> 
> When are you planning the big brew for?


Oh god mate just hearing the word test is making me hard :lol: :lol:

16th September my loan goes in, so about that time. If I do 100mg/ml, that's 1 LITRE of test prop I got, if I do 150mg/ml, it's 750ml  A litre of test oh my god  I could do 1g test prop a week for a 10 week cycle, 10 TIMES. Ridiculous


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Oh god mate just hearing the word test is making me hard :lol: :lol:
> 
> 16th September my loan goes in, so about that time. If I do 100mg/ml, that's 1 LITRE of test prop I got, if I do 150mg/ml, it's 750ml  A litre of test oh my god  * I could do 1g test prop a week for a 10 week cycle,* 10 TIMES. Ridiculous


your poor glutes/quads/delts....that amount of pinning, might have to start calling you bullseye :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> your poor glutes/quads/delts....that amount of pinning, might have to start calling you bullseye :lol:


I really can't wait mate, I'm gonna be a walking pin cushion  SO EXCITED FOR IT! Finally got diet right, I'm gonna gain like crazy with this diet. Although I must admit, I'm finding it really difficult to get it all in. I'm not hungry at all, I don't have the time to leave between meals to let myself get hungry, and I've never been a big eater anyway. 3500kcal is such hard work for me, can't wait for loan to go in, gonna try some Anabolic Designs Ravenous, AK rates that quite a lot.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

yeah iv seen a couple people on the board mention it, no harm in trying...also helps if you are a bottomless pit like me, never fail to amaze people at how much i eat. love my food


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> yeah iv seen a couple people on the board mention it, no harm in trying...also helps if you are a bottomless pit like me, never fail to amaze people at how much i eat. love my food


Ahh lucky man. I've always had a bad relationship with food - I'm fussy as hell and get full very easy, so this is the hardest part of the game for me. Fvcking determined to get it right though!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

subbed! gl guys same goal as me aesthetics all the way!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> subbed! gl guys same goal as me aesthetics all the way!


Welcome aboard mate  Aesthetics or death!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I really can't wait mate, I'm gonna be a walking pin cushion  SO EXCITED FOR IT! Finally got diet right, I'm gonna gain like crazy with this diet. Although I must admit, I'm finding it really difficult to get it all in. I'm not hungry at all, I don't have the time to leave between meals to let myself get hungry, and I've never been a big eater anyway. 3500kcal is such hard work for me, can't wait for loan to go in, gonna try some Anabolic Designs Ravenous, AK rates that quite a lot.


Have used ravenous myself, top stuff, i use it to build up my appitite then stop using it cos i'm a tight cnut lol

1g test prop, do it ..........dooooooo it.

Oh have you got the wheelchair handy with the pip that'll come with ur home brew :whistling:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Have used ravenous myself, top stuff, i use it to build up my appitite then stop using it cos i'm a tight cnut lol
> 
> 1g test prop, do it ..........dooooooo it.
> 
> Oh have you got the wheelchair handy with the pip that'll come with ur home brew :whistling:


I'm trying not to think about the PIP.... like when women want a baby but don't think about the birth


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

good luck lads, is there a bet on?

subbed


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

safc49 said:


> good luck lads, is there a bet on?
> 
> subbed


No mate, just a place for us to motivate each other and help each other achieve our goals


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

well i would sub if i can find out how. the dam thing has disappeared or im being simple


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> No mate, just a place for us to motivate each other and help each other achieve our goals


no lack of motivation there mate. it'll be interesting to see how this goes


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

safc49 said:


> no lack of motivation there mate. it'll be interesting to see how this goes


Thanks mate, good to have you along for the ride


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

yip, i was being simple. i just found how to subscribe again


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

safc49 said:


> well i would sub if i can find out how. the dam thing has disappeared or im being simple


Your being simple:lol: , click thread tools which is just above first post. :thumbup1:

Edit: damn you figured it out!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I'm trying not to think about the PIP.... like when women want a baby but don't think about the birth


Love of a parent and child or in ur case creator :bounce:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Steuk said:


> Your being simple:lol: , click thread tools which is just above first post. :thumbup1:
> 
> Edit: damn you figured it out!!


lol, took me a while:stupid:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Right ya bunch of cvnts get lifting some weights, and where's the pics?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Right ya bunch of cvnts get lifting some weights, and where's the pics?


These two pansy's are gonna get in on this properly as of tomorrow mate, I got pics on the first page if you fancy a fap


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

On my way home from a sessions right now. I'll have the update sorted after I eat.

Also Leeds, gonna send you a pm in regards to the ravenous.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> On my way home from a sessions right now. I'll have the update sorted after I eat.
> 
> Also Leeds, gonna send you a pm in regards to the ravenous.


Cool mate I'm on here all night probably


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I have just been alerted to this threesome and there's already 6 pages of it. I'm slightly offended but it's ok, I have many posts planned to make gay jokes about you three to make up for it :lol:

Seriously though, been following AKs other thread quietly and with your gains there, itl be interesting to see how this will give you some extra drive forward.

Dan, awesome pics mate, your tattoos ain't a patch on mine but your body is better :lol: I think your bench is going to rocket when you get into the cycle mate as the core strength you have to deadlift that amount will be vital. Good lifts so far 

Leeds buddy your last cycle went really well but the diet you moaned about seemed to get you down, now that it's sorted this cycle is going to be epic!!!

Last thing guys, as it's a threeway just remember, you never go a$$ to mouth....

Subbed btw


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> I have just been alerted to this threesome and there's already 6 pages of it. I'm slightly offended but it's ok, I have many posts planned to make gay jokes about you three to make up for it :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, been following AKs other thread quietly and with your gains there, itl be interesting to see how this will give you some extra drive forward.
> 
> ...


Good to have you here mate! I'm really excited for this, finally pulled my finger out and started learning about diet, coupled with the fact I have no sense of self-preservation when it comes to cycles, I think I could be massive after this cycle 

AND I'm seeing that bird I banged last night again on Friday  She's a fvcking 11 out of 10, no idea how I got in there :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> AND I'm seeing that bird I banged last night again on Friday  She's fvcking 11 and not 10, no idea how I got in there :lol:


I'm guessing your knowledge of Hello Kitty helped there :lol:

The good things about the threads are that now you have got the diet nailed, the information is here for the people that want to research on their own rather than be lazy and post up the twentieth 'is my diet ok' thread per day


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> I'm guessing your knowledge of Hello Kitty helped there :lol:
> 
> The good things about the threads are that now you have got the diet nailed, the information is here for the people that want to research on their own rather than be lazy and post up the twentieth 'is my diet ok' thread per day


No seriously mate, I've NEVER seen a girl more attractive, I absolutely cannot believe I managed to pull her 

I honestly owe getting diet right to Myfitnesspal. That app is amazing, I thought before that my diet would be something like o.k, but tbh I wasn't hitting anywhere near my targets! Now I've started tracking EVERYTHING I eat daily, it's easy to see what needs to go in, and when


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Todays macros, what you think? This was difficult for me to get in, but I think I can get more in.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Todays macros, what you think? This was difficult for me to get in, but I think I can get more in.


looks good bro, i couldn't find kcals but then i found the other pic 

you had garlic bread for breakfast!?!? mg:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> looks good bro, i couldn't find kcals but then i found the other pic
> 
> you had garlic bread for breakfast!?!? mg:


Haha yea mate! Is that bad? I honestly don't know :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> i honestly owe getting diet right to Myfitnesspal. That app is amazing, I thought before that my diet would be something like o.k, but tbh I wasn't hitting anywhere near my targets! Now I've started tracking EVERYTHING I eat daily, it's easy to see what needs to go in, and when


considering i downloaded myfitnesspal last year, mabye i should start using it too..


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> considering i downloaded myfitnesspal last year, mabye i should start using it too..


It sounds like a ball-ache to use, but it makes it so much easier tbh. I definitely wouldn't be able to do this without it


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Todays update

Chest and bicep day and it was a nice session.

Today was a great session, i was training with the missus and a friend of mine as she wanted to get into lifting in order to lose weight.

I was more than happy to get her going, i got her to join me on my chest day and showed her how to lift with good form and explained diet to her.

Honestly was proud of her performance as she gave it 100% and asked all the relevant questions, and is very eager to learn.

In regards to my own performance it think i did well, i haven't got any new PB's for bench press or other exercises but i'm happy with the weight i'm doing now.

Again i tried to concentrate on the negatives on chest and biceps whilst maintaining the weight i was pushing last session, it was a tad easier than last session, especially with the motivation of 2 women watching me 

i had a few compliments today in the gym from a few girls which was nice, great session all in all.

Chest and Biceps

Chest

Flat Bench Press

-Warmup - 60kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 90kg 3x12 reps (slow negatives on all 3 sets, failed at 10 reps on last set)

Incline Db Bench Press (weight per dumbell)

-Working - 38kg 2x12 reps (slow negatives on both sets)

- 40kg 1xfailure (slow negatives failed at 8 reps)

Cable Chest Flyes (weight per side)

-Working - 25kg 3x10-12 reps (slow negatives on all sets, failed at 9 reps on last set)

Biceps

Preacher Curls (with 10kg ez curl bar)

-Warmup - 15kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 35kg 3x12 reps (slow negatives all 3 sets, failed at 10 reps on last set)

Hammer Curls (with 10kg tricep bar)

-Working - 30kg 2x12 reps (slow negatives on both sets)

- 35kg 1xfailure (slow negatives, failed at 10 reps)

21s

-Working - 20kg 2x21 reps (slow negatives on both sets, insane pump on biceps)

- 25kg 1x21 reps (normal set)

Todays Diet

Breakfast

-5 whole eggs scrambled

-2 bagels with philadelphia and salmon

-supplements (multivitamin, glucosamine sulphate, zinc and magnesium)

-40mg Tbol

Snack

-whey with water (2 scoops)

-2 bananas

Lunch

-rice with lentils

-3 talapia fillets

-40mg Tbol

Snack

-2 tbspn peanut butter

-3 rice cakes

-banana

Dinner

-rump steak

-green beans

-potatoes

-20mg Tbol

Snack

-tin of pineapple

-1/2 pot cottage cheese

-whey protein with milk

All in all a great session today, i'm happy with my performance.

had an insane pump on chest and biceps especially, skin felt like it was about to tear 

The tbol is definitely helping with strength, i am interested to see what will happen during PCT.

But we'll have to wait and see...

Thats all for now :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Todays update
> 
> Chest and bicep day and it was a nice session.
> 
> ...


My lifts always go up when there are women watching  The desire to be alpha is too strong :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha yea mate! Is that bad? I honestly don't know :lol:


F*ck it, IIFYM mate :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> My lifts always go up when there are women watching  The desire to be alpha is too strong :lol:


you know mate!!!

all i was thinking was "man the f*ck up, man the f*ck up, GRRRR!!!!"

:lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> you know mate!!!
> 
> all i was thinking was "man the f*ck up, man the f*ck up, GRRRR!!!!"
> 
> :lol:


LOOK HOW STRONG I AM..... LOOK QUICK :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> LOOK HOW STRONG I AM..... LOOK QUICK :lol:


thats it, but you have to make it look easy at all times if they're watching :lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> thats it, but you have to make it look easy at all times if they're watching :lol


No no mate, those last few reps you need to make it look like you're lifting a truck :lol: Then walk over to the mirror and nod, definitely gonna impress that way 

Bed time for me mate all this eating makes me so tired! Talk later


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> No no mate, those last few reps you need to make it look like you're lifting a truck :lol: Then walk over to the mirror and nod, definitely gonna impress that way
> 
> Bed time for me mate all this eating makes me so tired! Talk later


See ya dude


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I have just been alerted to this threesome and there's already 6 pages of it. I'm slightly offended but it's ok, I have many posts planned to make gay jokes about you three to make up for it :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, been following AKs other thread quietly and with your gains there, itl be interesting to see how this will give you some extra drive forward.
> 
> ...


nice to have you aboard mate, this will be the journal to take over from my cycle journal when thats finished.

either way i found a journal to help big time, plus i know Dan & Leeds will encourage me as well as rip the p*ss out of me if i don't progress 

so its either get big or get shamed :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> No seriously mate, I've NEVER seen a girl more attractive, I absolutely cannot believe I managed to pull her
> 
> *I honestly owe getting diet right to Myfitnesspal. *That app is amazing, I thought before that my diet would be something like o.k, but tbh I wasn't hitting anywhere near my targets! Now I've started tracking EVERYTHING I eat daily, it's easy to see what needs to go in, and when


Myfitnesspal saved my life...and my waistline haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Super_G said:


> I have just been alerted to this threesome and there's already 6 pages of it. I'm slightly offended but it's ok, I have many posts planned to make gay jokes about you three to make up for it :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, been following AKs other thread quietly and with your gains there, itl be interesting to see how this will give you some extra drive forward.
> 
> ...


Cheers Gordy, good to have you stop by...as we are are an equal oppertunities journal, gingers are more than welcome...as long as you are sat quietly in the corner :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Todays update
> 
> Chest and bicep day and it was a nice session.
> 
> ...


Strong lifts there bud, nothing like the motivation of trying not to look like a d1ck in front of two women to spur you on ha

When are you starting your pct and any plans for future cycles??


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

fftopic: Thread whoring :lol:  

Lads if get a chance would ye mind taking a peeek over at my journal, would appreciate all the support and advice i can get 

Peace

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/189295-galaxys-journal.html


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dan dont call Super_gay ginger! he prefers 'arabian sunset' so ive heard :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Subbed and having a read get eating again!!!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Just found this via Katy's journal! Good luck guys - Subbed, reps following shortly


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Subbed and having a read get eating again!!!





Leigh L said:


> Just found this via Katy's journal! Good luck guys - Subbed, reps following shortly


Good to have you guys along for the journey


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Just checking in guys, little bit left to do at work..then it's playtime   will have my first training update for you all a bit later on  till then!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Again you have leigh following and I don't, I'm in huff :lol:

Btw, who came up with the title of this thread? You are getting reps for the best thread title!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Chest/tri's today! Was rather please that I was pressing the 30kg DBs since I wasn't pressing much heavier before I left. Also gone up 4lbs since I got back to England, sitting at 11,4 right now  Pathetic weight but happy it's going back on.

*Chest*

Slight incline DB Press - 30kg x 10,7,7 (Really pushed myself on last set, got angry and made myself hit at least 7)

Full incline DB Press - 26kg x 10,8,8

DB Flyes - 14kg x 10,12,12 (Need tp up to 16kg next session)

Cable flyes, incline - 11kg x 10,9,9

Cable flyes, decline - 18kg x 9,8,8

*Triceps*

Skullcrushers - 20kg x 10,10,10

CGBP - Someone was on machine so fvcked it off

Tricep extensions - 27kg x 9,8,8

Strength has stayed in the same sort of ballpark area as before I went luckily, and with the weight piling back on I'll be my old self before long 

Quick question for anyone out there. I want to add fish to my diet, but is there any nice tasting fish that can compete with chicken breast for the protein content which is also affordable - I'm a skint student so salmon is off the cards really.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Again you have leigh following and I don't, I'm in huff :lol:
> 
> Btw, who came up with the title of this thread? You are getting reps for the best thread title!!


I get all the girls mate, it's a curse :lol: (I fvcking wish)

And ME! BEST TITLE EVER!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Again you have leigh following and I don't, I'm in huff :lol:
> 
> Btw, who came up with the title of this thread? You are getting reps for the best thread title!!


If its got the word aesthetics in it you know it was made by that fanboy Leeds


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> If its got the word aesthetics in it you know it was made by that fanboy Leeds


You love it


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Chest/tri's today! Was rather please that I was pressing the 30kg DBs since I wasn't pressing much heavier before I left. Also gone up 4lbs since I got back to England, sitting at 11,4 right now  Pathetic weight but happy it's going back on.
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> ...


Mate that's some nice lifting considering you was off for like a month.

I'd be happy if I came back of a break still push 30kg db press, n you're right you"" be back to normal soon.

In regards to fish there are quite a few I eat.

1- talapia, tastes good and you can buy a big frozen bag for cheap if you don't want fresh.

2- mackerel, I snack on the tinned ones as they're cheap and don't fill you up but are high in protein and good fats.

But seriously though above all that I'd find out if here is a fish market in your area and have a word with a few of the fish mongers.

You could end up walking away with a great deal, once they see you're regular they'll try and bring you some good fish at dirt cheap prices.


----------



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Chest/tri's today! Was rather please that I was pressing the 30kg DBs since I wasn't pressing much heavier before I left. Also gone up 4lbs since I got back to England, sitting at 11,4 right now  Pathetic weight but happy it's going back on.
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> ...


Keep progressing man! No weight is pathetic as long as you keep smashing it at the gym and EATING, EAT EAT EAT! haha


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Will be interesting to follow a joint journal of all three. Subbed.

All the best guys


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Chest/tri's today! Was rather please that I was pressing the 30kg DBs since I wasn't pressing much heavier before I left. Also gone up 4lbs since I got back to England, sitting at 11,4 right now  Pathetic weight but happy it's going back on.
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> ...


nice little chest/tri session there bud, id be chuffed if i was pushing close to what i was before i took a month out, i remember a few years back when i hurt my shoulder, took two weeks out for a holiday i was on, and it turned into 2 months, did my injury the world of good, tis non existent any more, however my upper body strength took a massive hit, had to drop the weight waaaaay down, didn't affect my legs though..i feel this is my strongest point, manly legs...sissy upper body lol

some good suggestions from our AK regarding the fish, although depending on how tight your tax dodgi....ahem cough cough, student budget is, i would suggest tinned tuna, i see it as the chicken of the sea lol, to make mine a little interesting i stick 100gs of mixed veg, spoonful of mayo and olive oil and mix it all up, otherwise its pretty **** haha


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Tuna is deffo sea chicken lol and the list of what you could make are endless.

So where is this update Dan?

I'm sat here trying to get myself to the gym but I just can't be fecked to move.....FML!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

here ya go AK me ol mucka (and everyone else lol)

right-o first proper update from myself,

gym was a bit hit and miss today, couple good lifts, and a bit of a poor effort compared to last week but it went like this

deadlift - (60kgx5, 80kgx5, 100kgx5, warmups) 1x5 @ 140kg.

clean/press - 1x5 @ 52.5kg, [email protected] 52.5kg, - stalled, dropped it back to 50 and did one more set 50kg x5

pull ups - 2x5 @ bodyweight, 1x5 @ bodyweight + 17.5kg hanging off me

was happy with the DL and Pull ups, i remember a time when i couldnt even do them at my bodyweight let alone with nearly 3 stone hanging off me  however..the clean and press stalled so will have to knock the weight back, but i have something to build upon

wont really post my diet every day as i pretty much eat the same thing, i just adjust the amount to increase or decrease kcals, but todays example was

breakfast - whey shake with a scoop of peanut butter

lunch 1+ 2 - 150g chicken breast, tblspn olive oil, tblspn mayo

pre workout - banana and coffee

post workout - whey + dextrose + maltodextrin

dinner - lean steak mince, mixed veg and chilli con carne sauce, spoonful of peanut butter - abs love the stuff

macros/kcals

3027kcals 237g protein, 169g carbs (pre and post only) 159g fat

the only time it really changes is on my off days when the only carbs i get come from my veg, which normally equates to 5% of my daily macros, rest are from proteins and fats


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Mate that's some nice lifting considering you was off for like a month.
> 
> I'd be happy if I came back of a break still push 30kg db press, n you're right you"" be back to normal soon.
> 
> ...


How do you find mackerel compared to tuna, can't stand tuna atm find it too dry if that makes sense?!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks all  Gonna head to the gym AGAIN soon, do some cardio, not for fat loss just to get myself in shape, have literally nothing else to do and I really need to take my mind off some things


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

:drool:



danMUNDY said:


> here ya go AK me ol mucka (and everyone else lol)
> 
> right-o first proper update from myself,
> 
> ...


Diet looks good mate nice and easy to follow, my knid of diet lol

Agreed pb is lush especially the crunchy one, love leaving it in the fridge till it goes fairly solid then sit down with a spoon and eat away


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> here ya go AK me ol mucka (and everyone else lol)
> 
> right-o first proper update from myself,
> 
> ...


Good lifting mate 

Do you find you grow enough off 3000kcal? I've been aiming for around 3500kcal trying to stack the weight back on :confused1:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> How do you find mackerel compared to tuna, can't stand tuna atm find it too dry if that makes sense?!


To be honest I like all sea food mate but I have mackerel and sardines as they have healthy fats donuts good to get them in.

Also snacking on tuna twice a day would get boring.

Mackerel is quite nice if you have the smoked ones or even tinned ones, it's quick and easy to prep and eat and it's also one of those food you can do a lot with.

If its the tinned tuna you find dry and boring try adding some garlic and herb Philadelphia to it or even some southwest sauce, I discovered the southwest sauce trick the other day by mistake and it was amazing lol.

If its fresh tuna steaks I suggest having them rare if you can manage it, with a little home made tartar sauce, all you need are some capers, lemon juice, basil and light mayo/natty yogurt/Philadelphia depending on you fats macros.

But fancy food aside though, both are extremely cheap food which are high in protein and widely available.

Deffo something we should all eat as part of our diets.

Anyhow I'm gonna go n get my ass to the gym, can't have Dan n Leeds getting bigger than me 

I'll have an update posted later on tonight.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> To be honest I like all sea food mate but I have mackerel and sardines as they have healthy fats donuts good to get them in.
> 
> Also snacking on tuna twice a day would get boring.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the partridge and quail :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Good lifting mate
> 
> Do you find you grow enough off 3000kcal? I've been aiming for around 3500kcal trying to stack the weight back on :confused1:


nope, although im on a mini 4 week cut till i go on holiday, i though 3000 odd whould be a good place to start as i maintain off 4000. when i get back im looking to bulk, will be alot more that 3000kcals, not to mention...the precious


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> nope, although im on a mini 4 week cut till i go on holiday, i though 3000 odd whould be a good place to start as i maintain off 4000. when i get back im looking to bulk, will be alot more that 3000kcals, not to mention...the precious


Ahhhhh the precious :wub:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> nope, although im on a mini 4 week cut till i go on holiday, i though 3000 odd whould be a good place to start as i maintain off 4000. when i get back im looking to bulk, will be alot more that 3000kcals, not to mention...the precious


Oh like the sound of that..do tell :bounce:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Don't forget the partridge and quail :lol:


 :blowme:



danMUNDY said:


> nope, although im on a mini 4 week cut till i go on holiday, i though 3000 odd whould be a good place to start as i maintain off 4000. when i get back im looking to bulk, will be alot more that 3000kcals, not to mention...the precious


That's a killer maintaining off 4000kcals, it must be hard as hell cramming down the food when bulking.

Although I have found one of the easiest ways to get kcals in is by eating rice crackers with peanut butter.

Out of curiosity mate would you mind posting up what you got planned for your cycle, just want to see what you're aiming for on cycle and what compounds you're going to run.

I'll also post up what I have planned for the next cycle, Leeds you too mate.

It'll just give me an idea on what else is available and what to possible read up a bit more on.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> :blowme:
> 
> That's a killer maintaining off 4000kcals, it must be hard as hell cramming down the food when bulking.
> 
> ...


For next cycle I will be taking 1g test prop/week, might throw some deca in there too if I find the joint pain returns in the shoulder.

1g will achieve my goals for sure - I'll either end up with aesthetics, or dead :lol: I honestly don't care which anymore


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> For next cycle I will be taking 1g test prop/week, might throw some deca in there too if I find the joint pain returns in the shoulder.
> 
> 1g will achieve my goals for sure - I'll either end up with aesthetics, or dead :lol: I honestly don't care which anymore


Don't you reckon you're going up the doses too quick though?

I mean considering you have diet nailed this time round would you be able to get similar gains off 750mg?

I understand money for prop won't be an issue as you'll be brewing.

I say this as I remember readin posts on here about not going up the doses too quick or else you'll just need to use more and more in future. I don't know how true this is to be honest so I though I'd ask.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Don't you reckon you're going up the doses too quick though?
> 
> I mean considering you have diet nailed this time round would you be able to get similar gains off 750mg?
> 
> ...


Hmmm.... as usual you speak sense mate. I'll stick to 750mg, should see considerable gains from that 

Right, off for some cardio, talk later!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Oh like the sound of that..do tell :bounce:





AK-26 said:


> :blowme:
> 
> That's a killer maintaining off 4000kcals, it must be hard as hell cramming down the food when bulking.
> 
> ...


tell me about it, and thats hammering 500g or so of carbs a day, mainly oats and brown rice are my weapon of choice, but becaus eof my job, im on my feet and ridinga bike lugging heavy mail bags around, its unavoidable..so i have to try 4500kcals and go from there as a starting point for my next bulk

cycle wise, i was looking at running test and deca, 600/400 respectively with an oxy kick start, but well im gonna save that one and keep it simple and go with enth 500-600pw run with adex along side, pct nolva and clomid, will probs get pre and post bloods done as well just to see how the pct has worked out, not sure of how many weeks yet, looking between 12-20 gotta price it all up etc

but yeah, k.i.s.s - keep it simple stupid, for my first go anyways, will def revist the test deca oxy cycle at a later date


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> How do you find mackerel compared to tuna, can't stand tuna atm find it too dry if that makes sense?!


Mackerel is finger lickin good. The wee tins of mackerel in tomato sauce are great!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Progress pic of me today


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

You have flat feet that were built for high heels


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

will keep a eye on this lads! i pmed The l man the other day about doing one of these joint journal things too :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> You have flat feet that were built for high heels


Next progress pic I will include them


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

alex18 said:


> will keep a eye on this lads! i pmed The l man the other day about doing one of these joint journal things too :thumb:


Think he's on holiday atm mate in case he doesn't respond for a bit


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Todays macros


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

lookin good babes x


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

liking the look of those macros leeds, think you finally might have cracked it eh, saw you post in the muscle foods thread..what did ya get from em, good value for monies etc..i keep missing the damn butcher and have to put up with supermarket 'chicken breasts' although they are a poor excuse at that..better than nothing though but i need some proper protein


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> liking the look of those macros leeds, think you finally might have cracked it eh, saw you post in the muscle foods thread..what did ya get from em, good value for monies etc..i keep missing the damn butcher and have to put up with supermarket 'chicken breasts' although they are a poor excuse at that..better than nothing though but i need some proper protein


Yes mate I'm finally getting there with diet, weight has been steadily rising over the days so I'm definitely in a calorie surplus. Still struggling with appetite but I'm just thinking of the end goal - If I eat this well on cycle I can easily gain a couple stone LBM an a long enough cycle.

Check out my review I just posted up in their section mate, VERY highly recommended! Got 5kg of chicken breast, will be trying out some of their other stuff too for sure now!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

such a good feeling when the scales start moving in the right direction eh :thumb:

will give your review a little peek, was looking at there site for some diced breast, def considering given them a go if i can sort my act out and get up to the high street on time lol, well i will have a word with butchers and compare prices


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Todays macros


Retard question coming up mate but is a mass gainer ok for breakfast and lunch? Are you not starving? Also mate, what's the protein per shake?

I'm currently on just under 3000 cals and struggling like fvck to get my protein passed 230g from my shakes, chicken, FF milk and eggs.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Retard question coming up mate but is a mass gainer ok for breakfast and lunch? Are you not starving? Also mate, what's the protein per shake?
> 
> I'm currently on just under 3000 cals and struggling like fvck to get my protein passed 230g from my shakes, chicken, FF milk and eggs.


Throw in a tin of sardines/mackerel here n there.

It helps get the protein up, has good fats and is quite light.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Retard question coming up mate but is a mass gainer ok for breakfast and lunch? Are you not starving? Also mate, what's the protein per shake?
> 
> I'm currently on just under 3000 cals and struggling like fvck to get my protein passed 230g from my shakes, chicken, FF milk and eggs.


I get like 30g protein per shake make, 1 and a half scoops, got 50g carbs aswell.

I think it's o.k for breakfast, not ideal but I didn't have anything else in lol, and only reason it says for lunch is because I had it PWO after gym which was around lunch time, I went straight home and cooked up some chicken aswell but put that in the wrong section on the app 

Gotta say I'm surprised how easy I'm finding it to get all the protein in! I haven't eaten since around 12 o clock today and I already have 232g in with 817kcal left to go. I just have protein with every meal, and at least 2 chicken meals a day is helping a lot


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Retard question coming up mate but is a mass gainer ok for breakfast and lunch? Are you not starving? Also mate, what's the protein per shake?
> 
> I'm currently on just under 3000 cals and struggling like fvck to get my protein passed 230g from my shakes, chicken, FF milk and eggs.


Depends on the carbs ingredient profile Gord, let's take two popular weight gainer...reflex instant mass and mutant mass, the relflex is a good choice for in between meals as its carbs come from oats. The mutant mass on the other hand, would be best suited pre/post workout on training days, and in the morning on non, as it has high gi (fast acting) carbs in it. If you want a good cheap weight gainer for inbetween meals for extra clean calories, look at bp complete mass, 40g protein and 66g low gi carbs per serving.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm guessing I'm getting too much high gi carbs, is this a big problem mate? Will have to look into fixing it asap if it is


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

The only time you would really want them is pre, but mainly post workout, after the training session I use whey/dextrose/maltodextrin, the high gi or simple sugars from the dextrose and maltodextrin cause an insulin spike, post workout this is ideal as it shuttles all the aminos and creatin and whatever else is in it, into your muscles... All other times of the day, if high gi sugary foods are consumed, then the insulin spikes are just gonna cause fat gain. Good carb sources to look into are wholegrain rice/pasta, oats... Google gi index, there's a whole list of high medium and low gi foods on it, mainly eat the low, sometimes but not too much of the medium, and only the high aroud workouts


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

ahh thanks for this info mate! Good news is it seems I only really consume moderate GI carbs, no high GI carbs from what I can see, except possibly in the mass gainer, will have to research that.

Will try my best to sort my non pre/post workout carbs into low GI if possible. Will make sure to try get some high GI in with my PWO + creatine aswell


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

As I recommended to Gordy, look at bulkpowders complete mass, think its 28quid for 5kg and per serving is 500 odd cals, 40g protein and 66g carbs from oats, it's the perfect inbetween meals for a weight gainer, I love it...what mass gainer do you have?


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one mate, I bet you've already got ****'s cracking one off over them pics!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> As I recommended to Gordy, look at bulkpowders complete mass, think its 28quid for 5kg and per serving is 500 odd cals, 40g protein and 66g carbs from oats, it's the perfect inbetween meals for a weight gainer, I love it...what mass gainer do you have?


Bodybuildingwarehouse Mass gainer mate, but can't afford any protein just yet or I'd switch over


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milzeh said:


> Nice one mate, I bet you've already got ****'s cracking one off over them pics!


That's why I'm here :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I just buy fine milled oats from BP/MP and mix them with whey, milk, peanut butter and water. Works well for breakfast, and as a meal replacement.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Macro time


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Yesterdays Update

Back and tricep session yesterday.

I got lazy yesterday big time, i just about got myself to the gym to workout but couldn't be bothered to update so here it is.

I was training on my own today, it was a quick session with minimal breaks and i adjusted a few thing in my routine:

Deadlift - i switched the rep range from 10-12reps/set to 5reps/set, this was in order to increase strength of my lower back.

Skull crushers - i switched from skull crushers to reverse grip tricep pull downs as i found skull crushers to aggravate the tendonitis in my left elbow

this exercise still targets the same area as skull crushers so is a good alternative.

Back and Triceps

Back

Wide Grip Pull Ups

-Working - 4xFailure

Seated Close Grip Cable Rows

-Working - 60kg 3x12 reps

Close Grip Pull Ups

-Working - 3xFailure (failed at 17,15,12)

Deadlift

-Warmup - 60kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 130kg 1x5 reps (weight have gone up to a PB due to reps coming down)

-140kg 1x5 reps

-150kg 1x5 reps

-160kg 1x5 reps (this was just ambitious, i didn't manage it with good form at all)

Triceps

Reverse Grip Tricep Pull Downs (with Tbar attachment)

-Warmup - 15kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 27.5kg 2x12 reps

- 30kg 2x12 reps (failed at 9 reps on last set)

Tricep Dips

-Working - 2xFailure (body weight dips)

-2xFailure (weighted dips 10kg, failed at 7 and 9reps)

Tricep Pull Downs With Vbar

-Working - 35kg 3x12 reps (weight gone up slightly, 3kg)

Todays Diet

Breakfast

-100g whey protein, 100g oats, 1/2 avocado, 2 bananas, 2 tbsp peanut butter, 2 tbsp honey and 600ml milk blended

-supplements (multivitamin, glucosamine sulphate, zinc and magnesium)

-40mg Tbol

Snack

-tin of mackerel

-1 white roll

-2 bananas

Lunch

-rice with lentil sauce

-3 chicken breasts

-40mg Tbol

Snack

-whey and water

-3 rice cakes and peanut butter and honey

-banana

Dinner

-3 1/2 talapia fillets

-sauteed potatoes

-rocket salad

-20mg Tbol

Snack

-tin of pineapple

-whey protein with milk

Thats yesterday, i was happy with the weight on deadlift going up and will deffo stick to this new rep range.

Also happy with reverse grip tricep pull downs, i acheived the same intesity as skull crushers without the elbow pain.

Anyways thats all folks


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Reverse grip pulldowns.... will try those mate!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Reverse grip pulldowns.... will try those mate!


I had a choice of 2 exercises i saw, both are great substitutes for skull crushers and perfect if you have/had tendonitis or other elbow/tendon injuries.

First was reverse grip tricep pull downs, with the tbar for both arms or with the horseshoe attachment for single arm.

A pic in case it didn't make sense:

















Second was one i saw Phil Heath doing in a video, his reasons for doing it made sense to me as i was avoiding elbow issues

Here is the vid:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> For next cycle I will be taking 1g test prop/week, might throw some deca in there too if I find the joint pain returns in the shoulder.
> 
> 1g will achieve my goals for sure - I'll either end up with aesthetics, or dead :lol: I honestly don't care which anymore





danMUNDY said:


> tell me about it, and thats hammering 500g or so of carbs a day, mainly oats and brown rice are my weapon of choice, but becaus eof my job, im on my feet and ridinga bike lugging heavy mail bags around, its unavoidable..so i have to try 4500kcals and go from there as a starting point for my next bulk
> 
> cycle wise, i was looking at running test and deca, 600/400 respectively with an oxy kick start, but well im gonna save that one and keep it simple and go with enth 500-600pw run with adex along side, pct nolva and clomid, will probs get pre and post bloods done as well just to see how the pct has worked out, not sure of how many weeks yet, looking between 12-20 gotta price it all up etc
> 
> but yeah, k.i.s.s - keep it simple stupid, for my first go anyways, will def revist the test deca oxy cycle at a later date


I said i'd post up my planned future cycles, I still have more reading to do but i think i've got my next cycles figured.

I've got plenty of time to tweak them anyways, here they are:

Cycle 1 Lean Bulk

Week 1-10: Tbol 100mg/day (coming to the end of this cycle)

PCT

Week 11-15: Nolva 20mg/day

Cycle 2 Bulking

Week 1-4/6: Dbol 40mg per day

Week 1-10: Deca 300/400mg per week

Week 1-12: Test E/C 500/600mg per week

Week 3-12: HCG 500iu per week

Week 1-15: Adex 0.5/1mg every other day

PCT

Week 14-15: Clomid 100mg per day

Week 14-15: Nolva 40mg per day

Week 16-18: Clomid 50mg per day

Week 16-18 Nolva 20mg per day

Cycle 3 Cutting

Week 1-12: Test E/C 750mg per week

Week 1-12: Tren E 300/400mg per week

Week 4-12: HCG 500iu per week

Week 1-15: Adex 0.5/1mg every other day

PCT

Week 15-16: Clomid 100mg per day

Week 15-16: Nolva 40mg per day

Week 17-19: Clomid 50mg per day

Week17-19: Nolva 20mg per day


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I have done dumbbell tri extens before, but on a flat bench with a hammer grip, def feel it working a bit better than using a bar, and as you say, dot feel it on your elbows as much


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> I said i'd post up my planned future cycles, I still have more reading to do but i think i've got my next cycles figured.
> 
> I've got plenty of time to tweak them anyways, here they are:
> 
> ...


Couple of things to check mate.

1) HCG is administered every third day, so are you splitting your 500iu into 250 every third day? Apparantly its halflife is only 33hours so after then its effectiveness will go down 50% every 33 hours. If you did one jab of 500iu per week it would go 500iu, 33hours - 250iu, 66hours - 125iu, 99hours -62.5iu etc etc. I believe thats how it works from the research i've done, however having never used it myself you might want to clarify that with someone who has.

2)With the adex, id definately start at 0.5mg EOD, as it is very effective and can reduce estrogen levels by upto 85%, so dont take too much if you dont need it. You dont want to completely annihilate estrogen, if you had none at all it would be a bad thing.

3) Rest looks fine, cycle 2 is a good cycle you should gain well, number 3 i'd adjust after youve done cycle 2, just because if your happy with the gains from 2 there is no need to bump up the test to 750mg.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Shoulders and lats today, and strength was pathetic!

DB Shoulder press

26kg x10,5

24kg x 5

I was pressing 30s last cycle, but I notice most gains in shoulders on cycle so hopefully I will get this back when I juice up.

Side Raises

8kg x 10,10,8

Front Raises

8kg x 10,10,10

DB Pullover

26kg x 8,8

Horizontal Pullups

Bodyweight x 10,8,7

Lat Pull down

32kg x 10

Only one set with light weight on the lat pull down because I was fvcked 

Hoping these weights go up, that's some sh1te lifting there compared to what I was lifting before


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Just about to start some overtime then heading straight to the gym, was gonna go tomoz instead but as I was leaving the office I though **** it, I'm still gonna go lol my legs are gonna hate me


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Just about to start some overtime then heading straight to the gym, was gonna go tomoz instead but as I was leaving the office I though **** it, I'm still gonna go lol my legs are gonna hate me


go tomorrow as well lol! then your whole body will hate you :thumb:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Couple of things to check mate.
> 
> 1) HCG is administered every third day, so are you splitting your 500iu into 250 every third day? Apparantly its halflife is only 33hours so after then its effectiveness will go down 50% every 33 hours. If you did one jab of 500iu per week it would go 500iu, 33hours - 250iu, 66hours - 125iu, 99hours -62.5iu etc etc. I believe thats how it works from the research i've done, however having never used it myself you might want to clarify that with someone who has.
> 
> ...


Nice post bro :thumb:

In regards to your first point about HCG, I have read on here that a once weekly dose is apparantly better than more frequent jabs as it produces better results. I'll deffo be looking into it again though just to be 100% happy as I said these are just what's planned for now.

With you guys help o'll have the cycles tweaked to perfection 

With the Adex, I put down 0.5/1mg as I meant I'll be starting with 0.5mg eod but will adjust it up if need be.

I highly doubt I would need to as adex does the job well.

I wouldn't consider running any injectable/dbol cycle without adex though, that's just asking for trouble lol.

With cycle number 3 I fully agree, there would be no need to bump the test to 750mg if I'll still get good results from 500/600mg.

I was saying something along the same lines to leeds about test prop, I guess I should take my own advice.

I'm looking forward to cycle 2 the most though, I reckon I'll blow up off test and deca


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Nice post bro :thumb:
> 
> In regards to your first point about HCG, I have read on here that a once weekly dose is apparantly better than more frequent jabs as it produces better results. I'll deffo be looking into it again though just to be 100% happy as I said these are just what's planned for now.
> 
> ...


HCG once a week is perfect mate, i'm using 1000iu just once a week and its doing the job :thumb:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Shoulders and lats today, and strength was pathetic!
> 
> DB Shoulder press
> 
> ...


Weight will deffo go back up mate, it's your first proper week back into training so it's to be expected.

You know the drill anyway, eat right and train hard and we all get what we want


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

interesting journal you've got here lads, good luck! I go away for a few weeks and AK-26 has a mega future cycle planned :whistling:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

damerush said:


> interesting journal you've got here lads, good luck! I go away for a few weeks and AK-26 has a mega future cycle planned :whistling:


haha yeah should deffo get big off those cycles.

Enjoy wherever it is you're going bro :thumbup1:

Question for you guys:

PIP, all you ever see is "i've got horrendous pip, i cant walk, it hurts bad" ok, thats fine but what does it actually feel like?

is it a dead leg kind of feeling, or is it more similar to DOMs after a heavy leg day?

if injection technique is good how long would someone expect pip after opening up a new site, does it go by the time that new site has been jabbed the 3rd time?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

subbed


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> haha yeah should deffo get big off those cycles.
> 
> Enjoy wherever it is you're going bro :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


I only ever got PIP in the glute depending on the gear. Most gear has been PIP free, but you'll know about it when you get a bad one. I had some GB Pharmaceuticals test ages ago, the PIP was HORRIFIC. It feels like a dead leg sort of, whenever I put pressure on it, either by sitting or walking it felt agony. Wouldn't compare it to DOMS really, it's more of a sharp sting. Like I say though depends on gear and GB Pharm are notorious for it apparently. One jab in the glute and the next day I'd have a sharp stabbing pain all down my glute and the leg on that side. I have a suspicion that something was wrong with that gear though, the pain was immense.

I can't really remember getting PIP badly with glutes, at first sure you get a small amount of PIP, but go slow, take it easy and use good gear and the pain will minimal. Will only take a few injections in the site and you won't even notice it anymore, like a warm knife slicing through butter for me now 

When I started jabbing quads last cycle I noticed a bit of PIP, think of it like a dead leg, but the pain was much more localised around the injection site. Went away after a day or two. I used to jab just before work, where I'd be stood up for 8 hours, so as you can imagine it wasn't that bad


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> haha yeah should deffo get big off those cycles.
> 
> Enjoy wherever it is you're going bro :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


the only thing i can liken it to is having a bruise and someone pressing on it constantly. like a dull ache, tbh I think its over exagerated by many who are just retards!

i think the only time you get really bad pip is if you get an allergic reaction to something in the gear, or you wobble the needle around when its in.

Ive never felt this 'killer pip' that people go on about in all honestly, its nothing.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

cheers for clearing that up lads.

i pretty much figured a lot of it was just guys exaggerating or injecting like idiots and blaming the gear instead.

if its down to an allergic reaction then thats a different story, but as long as injection technique is right i should expect too much pip i'm guessing.

also i understand that a virgin site will be sore the first few times its jabbed, makes sense.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Another tip for quads I learnt the hard way - get in and out quick. I was doing it slowly, and accidentally tensed my muscle as it passed through. Needle went skew-if and hurt like hell


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Pip is for pussies to moan about! Take your time injecting and don't wiggle the needle about, feels like a mega dead leg for me


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

gym done lads, just got home...

squats - (60kgx5, 80kgx5 warmups) [email protected]

bench - (40kgx5 50kgx5 warmups) [email protected]

tbar row - (50kg 2x5 warmups) [email protected] 95kg

parallel bar dips - 2x5 @ bodyweight [email protected]+25kg

quite happy with todays workout, even though i had to drop the weight on my squat, i only got 1x5 and 1x4 before failing on bench last week, today i got 3x5 and another 5kg increase on my tbar row.

had a touch of rage aswell, which i think helped with the rows, but there was some guy doing flat db bench press with a set of 34's but they are the old school metal type dbs and the cnut kept dropping em, had his ear phones in so couldnt quite tell what a bloody racket he was making, so much so...one of the managers came all the way in to the weights room, through a set of fire doors down a corridor, the guy never saw heard him, so two more sets in and i nearly had his head off. pr**k!

todays food etc

3105kcals

248g protein, 130g carbs 180g fat


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> gym done lads, just got home...
> 
> squats - (60kgx5, 80kgx5 warmups) [email protected]
> 
> ...


thats a nice session there mate, macros and lifts look good :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

cheers bud, hows the tbol coming along..still reaping the benifits ?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> cheers bud, hows the tbol coming along..still reaping the benifits ?


yeah its still going good, i think strength gains have kind of plateaued now but i'm happy with what i have achieved so far.

my cardio has taken a major hit though, i can still run in terms of my lungs being fine but the shin pumps with or without taurine are terrible when running.

i'll deffo have to seriously think about using orals in future as cardio is very important to what i plan to do.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

just keep a load of taurine on hand 

glad to hear things are still moving along nicely, liek you say..they may have plateaued a bit, but from reading your starting lifts to your current, youve made some impressive gains :thumb:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Did I read someone moaning about some slight pip? Small fvcking pip?

I will tell you about bad fvcking pip!!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Almost up at 11 and half guys, be back to 12 within a couple weeks I reckon. Not worrying about fat atm, just gonna smash the back doors outta DNP, Clen, T3, and anything else I can get my hands on.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Todays macros, could be better but not bad


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Todays macros, could be better but not bad


Not bad at all mate, protein took a dip compared to other days but it deffo could have been worse.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Good luck lads, I'll sub to this :thumbup1:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

good luck lads im just starting the same sort of think check it out i no leeds has. i'm subbed


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Not bad at all mate, protein took a dip compared to other days but it deffo could have been worse.


Yea, forgot to thaw out some chicken earlier so had to make do with some poncy frozen sainsburys chicken breast steaks


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Looking good in here, I'm following still. Just so you know... lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea, forgot to thaw out some chicken earlier so had to make do with some poncy frozen sainsburys chicken breast steaks


Fish?

Mix it up a little.

I had tuna and hake today.

Chicken tomorrow.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Fish?
> 
> Mix it up a little.
> 
> ...


Im gonna buy some fish soon mate, just got nothing in at the moment except chicken


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Im gonna buy some fish soon mate, just got nothing in at the moment except chicken


you live in the country, go and catch some fish in a stream :tongue:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Opening virgin sites will most likely give you PIP even when your injection technique is good. Don't worry fella's PIP is part of the game..lol


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Opening virgin sites will most likely give you PIP even when your injection technique is good. Don't worry fella's PIP is part of the game..lol


I would also add choosing prop for your first cycle is not the way to go lol. I got very bad PIP in my quads the first few weeks and I would imagine it was down to poor technique and wiggling. It does seem hit and miss with PIP, so many variables.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

damerush said:


> I would also add choosing prop for your first cycle is not the way to go lol. I got very bad PIP in my quads the first few weeks and I would imagine it was down to poor technique and wiggling. It does seem hit and miss with PIP, so many variables.


I did warn you about prop as a 1st cycle bro...lol

Oh well, we live and learn


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

damerush said:


> I would also add choosing prop for your first cycle is not the way to go lol. I got very bad PIP in my quads the first few weeks and I would imagine it was down to poor technique and wiggling. It does seem hit and miss with PIP, so many variables.


wouldnt tend to agree mate. Prop is in and out of your system quickly, it would be much better for a first timer as if you do encounter any problems you can discontinue use quickly. Much better than having some kind of reaction using enanthate and having to wait 3-4weeks for it to subside. This is why people are often recommended to try tren A first, then enanthate later, depending on how they get on.

I agree the pip would be more, but I think a bit of pip is safer than potentially fvcking with your body for weeks. Also with prop you can adjust the dose as necessary if you think its too much/too little you'll tell the difference much quicker. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> wouldnt tend to agree mate. Prop is in and out of your system quickly, it would be much better for a first timer as if you do encounter any problems you can discontinue use quickly. Much better than having some kind of reaction using enanthate and having to wait 3-4weeks for it to subside. This is why people are often recommended to try tren A first, then enanthate later, depending on how they get on.
> 
> I agree the pip would be more, but I think a bit of pip is safer than potentially fvcking with your body for weeks. Also with prop you can adjust the dose as necessary if you think its too much/too little you'll tell the difference much quicker. Just my opinion of course.


I`m just going by experience, my first 8 week prop cycle just ended and i`m in the second week of PCT. I chose prop as I wanted it in and out of my system quickly in case of any serious sides. The PIP in my quads was horrendous, my training partner had it a lot easier and I personally believe it was down to injection depth into the muscle (I have a higher bf % than my training partner). For some it might've been fine but for me it messed up my first 3 weeks of workouts, by the end of the week i`d have two dead legs and a dead arm lol.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

damerush said:


> I`m just going by experience, my first 8 week prop cycle just ended and i`m in the second week of PCT. I chose prop as I wanted it in and out of my system quickly in case of any serious sides. The PIP in my quads was horrendous, my training partner had it a lot easier and I personally believe it was down to injection depth into the muscle (I have a higher bf % than my training partner). For some it might've been fine but for me it messed up my first 3 weeks of workouts, by the end of the week i`d have two dead legs and a dead arm lol.


that sounds horrendous mate! how come you didnt jab glutes? nice and pain free lol!


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> that sounds horrendous mate! how come you didnt jab glutes? nice and pain free lol!


 It was bad at the start but I don't regret doing it, like SubZero said "We live and learn." Still had some nice gains and did feel pretty awesome. Glutes seemed awkward to jab, will def do them next time.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

damerush said:


> It was bad at the start but I don't regret doing it, like SubZero said "We live and learn." Still had some nice gains and did feel pretty awesome. Glutes seemed awkward to jab, will def do them next time.


What did you jab your quads with? I find insulin pins to go in more than deep enough for quads, small needle too so less pip


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> What did you jab your quads with? I find insulin pins to go in more than deep enough for quads, small needle too so less pip


 1.25" blue, I know this should've been more than enough depth (my quad hasnt got that much fat) the PIP in my left quad especially was incredible. Like I said there are so many variables to PIP, oil thickness, technique, depth into muscle. I guess I was just unlucky.

After 7 weeks and 21 injections my technique did improve and so did the pip.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

damerush said:


> 1.25" blue, I know this should've been more than enough depth (my quad hasnt got that much fat) the PIP in my left quad especially was incredible. Like I said there are so many variables to PIP, oil thickness, technique, depth into muscle. I guess I was just unlucky.


Yea mate, I've had horrific PIP before with some gear, definitely not technique. You would be fine with a slin pin for quads though, unless you're like 30% BF lol. Don't even feel it going in, feels a little like a bee sting afterwards for 5 mins. SLIGHT PIP the day after but nothing major


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> haha yeah should deffo get big off those cycles.
> 
> Enjoy wherever it is you're going bro :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


a "horrendous PIP" is agony mate, i had 1 REALLY BAD 1 the other week from left glute injection...was there about 9 days, couldnt sit or even touch it, swelled up like a balloon and went red and hot...couldnt do chest as couldnt lay back on the bench lol. iv got a high pain freshhold but this was taking the pi$$! a "dead leg" is a normal pip and lasts a couple days. you might find glute jabs a sh!temare to do on your own


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea mate, I've had horrific PIP before with some gear, definitely not technique. You would be fine with a slin pin for quads though, unless you're like 30% BF lol. Don't even feel it going in, feels a little like a bee sting afterwards for 5 mins. SLIGHT PIP the day after but nothing major


slin pin on quads?? fuk me i use 1"1/4 blues :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> slin pin on quads?? fuk me i use 1"1/4 blues :lol:


I use those for glutes


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I use those for glutes


so do i lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> so do i lol


i use greens cos im a fvcking hard [email protected]

not really im soft as $hite, i just find with blues it feels like im gonna snap the syringe forcing it through the tiny pin, green is nice and easy to push down without wiggling.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> i use greens cos im a fvcking hard [email protected]
> 
> not really im soft as $hite, i just find with blues it feels like im gonna snap the syringe forcing it through the tiny pin, green is nice and easy to push down without wiggling.


my greens are only 1" and iv got a peachy erse so dont think they'd go deep enough lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

I always use blues on quads, would you not have to be like sub 10 bf to use slin pins?


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice idea for a journal lads :thumbup1:

Leeds - Good to see you got your diet in check. Myfitnesspal app is awesome for that. You need to log onto the myfitnesspal webiste though and change your goals!! You can amend the macro percentages and add more meals in and rename them. Makes the app even better :thumbup1: Took me ages to figure it all out but if you need help give us a shout and I'll get some pics on here or something.

With regards to PIP, I think it's down to the gear your using. Big red painful lumps = body fighting against something. My last cycle of pharma gear had no PIP whatsoever, maybe got a slight ache for a no more than 24 hours when opening my quads. All shots after then were painless. I find going in slow with the pin and injecting real slow also helps. Gives the juice time to push into the muscle without brute force. I was using 1" oranges....feck using 1 1/2" blues lol.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> I always use blues on quads, would you not have to be like sub 10 bf to use slin pins?


I go into outer quads, no fat there. Can't even pinch the skin lol



GunnaGetBig said:


> Nice idea for a journal lads :thumbup1:
> 
> Leeds - Good to see you got your diet in check. Myfitnesspal app is awesome for that. You need to log onto the myfitnesspal webiste though and change your goals!! You can amend the macro percentages and add more meals in and rename them. Makes the app even better :thumbup1: Took me ages to figure it all out but if you need help give us a shout and I'll get some pics on here or something.
> 
> With regards to PIP, I think it's down to the gear your using. Big red painful lumps = body fighting against something. My last cycle of pharma gear had no PIP whatsoever, maybe got a slight ache for a no more than 24 hours when opening my quads. All shots after then were painless. I find going in slow with the pin and injecting real slow also helps. Gives the juice time to push into the muscle without brute force. I was using 1" oranges....feck using 1 1/2" blues lol.


Cheers mate  You can change the goals on the app, already upped my target to 3500kcal and 1lb gain/week. Shame you can set more than 1lb gain/week tbh, I've gained 5lb this week since coming back from Austria, but it's all that I lost whilst over there.

I also go in slow, never know if you're gonna hit a nerve - you'll bloody know if you go in rough through a nerve :lol:


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> Cheers mate  You can change the goals on the app, already upped my target to 3500kcal and 1lb gain/week. Shame you can set more than 1lb gain/week tbh, I've gained 5lb this week since coming back from Austria, but it's all that I lost whilst over there.
> 
> I also go in slow, never know if you're gonna hit a nerve - you'll bloody know if you go in rough through a nerve :lol:


I meant the macro goals. On the pics you posted it shows your protein goal as 15%. On the daily goals page your protein goal is 132g so obviously it's showing you going way over. I know it don't really make much difference but I find it better when dieting if I know exactly what I got left that I'm allowed to eat. On my first proper diet atm and it sucks only eating 2500kcal. Consumed them all by lunchtime :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

GunnaGetBig said:


> I meant the macro goals. On the pics you posted it shows your protein goal as 15%. On the daily goals page your protein goal is 132g so obviously it's showing you going way over. I know it don't really make much difference but I find it better when dieting if I know exactly what I got left that I'm allowed to eat. On my first proper diet atm and it sucks only eating 2500kcal. Consumed them all by lunchtime :lol:


Ouch, smash the DNP and Clen mate, cheat your way to aesthetics


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Ouch, smash the DNP and Clen mate, cheat your way to aesthetics


Or you could go for a jog you fat [email protected] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> slin pin on quads?? fuk me i use 1"1/4 blues :lol:


X2


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Or you could go for a jog you fat [email protected] :lol: :lol: :lol:


Did someone say fat basturt ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Or you could go for a jog you fat [email protected] :lol: :lol: :lol:


You know me mate, if there's a drug for it I'll take it :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Should change your name to guinea-pig89.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> You know me mate, if there's a drug for it I'll take it :lol:


Haha if you don't mind me asking what cycles have you run in the past mate?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i have a question for you guys, basically for my first cycle, i want to run just test first rather than kick start with an oral...although depending on how much it will cost, i still might go down this route, but lets just say for now im set on a test only cycle, rather than running test e/c for x amount of weeks, would it be be better you get hold of a blend, eg t400 that has short esters as well as long, and run it at 2ml/800mg per week, could the short esters be looked upon as the kick start as they will become active quicker than the longer esters in the blend

basically i dont want to be waiting 4,5,6 weeks etc before the gains start coming??


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> i have a question for you guys, basically for my first cycle, i want to run just test first rather than kick start with an oral...although depending on how much it will cost, i still might go down this route, but lets just say for now im set on a test only cycle, rather than running test e/c for x amount of weeks, would it be be better you get hold of a blend, eg t400 that has short esters as well as long, and run it at 2ml/800mg per week, could the short esters be looked upon as the kick start as they will become active quicker than the longer esters in the blend
> 
> basically i dont want to be waiting 4,5,6 weeks etc before the gains start coming??


unsure of a definate answer but: test400 has this in according to a quick google.

•Testosterone Propionate: 25mgs

•Testosterone Cypionate: 187mgs

•Testosterone Enanthate: 188mgs

now e and cyp esters kick in at virtually the same time, so IMO its not much difference to just buying plain old test e or cyp, if you were running 2ml a week thats like 50mg of prop at best.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> unsure of a definate answer but: test400 has this in according to a quick google.
> 
> •Testosterone Propionate: 25mgs
> 
> ...


it depends on which lab t400 you get as i know some of them have are a blend of test enth/cyp/dec which iirc are all long esters.

but as mentioned in the quote there are a few which have a blend of long and short esters.

i still think its best to either use prop itself to kickstart, or an oral.... i personally would use an oral.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Think he's on holiday atm mate in case he doesn't respond for a bit


yeah i know mate cheers, i was speaking to him about it before he went away though so all is gravy! if hes still up for it i imagine we'll start one in the next couple weeks :thumb: ps. yes my usernames been changed from alex18 lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd kickstart with 400ml prop/week for 4 weeks while running enth or cyp. Come off the prop around week 4/5 and then enth/cyp will be kicking in. Nice little kickstart. I don't touch orals anymore, they KILL my appetite, like I can stomach 1 meal a day tops on them. Never found out why.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

just been looking at global Britannic/biogen or what ever they go by these days, megatest 400 -

100mg Deconate, 100mg Enathate 75mg Isocaproate, 60mg PhenylPeop, 40mg Prop and 25mg Ace, so you get 200mg of short estered, and 200mg of long estered,

maybe this is a good candidate for the job?

so at 2 ml per week, you'd get 400mg short/400mg long.....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> just been looking at global Britannic/biogen or what ever they go by these days, megatest 400 -
> 
> 100mg Deconate, 100mg Enathate 75mg Isocaproate, 60mg PhenylPeop, 40mg Prop and 25mg Ace, so you get 200mg of short estered, and 200mg of long estered,
> 
> ...


yeah but prop and ace etc need jabbing EOD ideally, so if your gonna be doing that you mights aswell just use prop on its own for the full cycle.

thats what i reckon.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

fair enough, cant see my self wanting to jab more than once or twice a week....yet, i know leeds likes his eod jabbing so will leave that to him for the time being lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

gf took some pics on saturday, just got here to send em over, thought id share


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> gf took some pics on saturday, just got here to send em over, thought id share
> 
> View attachment 91238
> View attachment 91236
> ...


i would do shameful things to have calves like that

nice back too bro, your hard work is paying off


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

cheers bro! getting there slowly but surely, love that vein across my back 

literally have to hammer my legs, on im them for 3-5 hours a day so they take some beating! just want my upper body to catch up, would like nothing more than a good set of shoulders! think thats my fav muscle group


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> gf took some pics on saturday, just got here to send em over, thought id share
> 
> View attachment 91238
> View attachment 91236
> ...


looking good mate, nice and lean!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> i would do shameful things to have calves like that
> 
> nice back too bro, your hard work is paying off


Fvck sake mate! You're already asthetic!!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Im drunk so quoted wrong but you get the idea


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Im drunk so quoted wrong but you get the idea


F*ck you!!

I got happy there for a min :lol:

But in your drunken state you're still right though, dans already got aesthetics so me n you gotta play catch up


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Wtf are you drinking for? Tut tut!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Fvck sake mate! You're already asthetic!!!


Cheers Leeds, it's a shame I'm my own worst enemy, don't think I will ever aesthetic enough to please myself! Soon as I'm back off holiday I'm getting this cycle sorted out!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> F*ck you!!
> 
> I got happy there for a min :lol:
> 
> But in your drunken state you're still right though, dans already got aesthetics so me n you gotta play catch up


Back up to 11 and half now, made more progress in one week of good deit than most past cycles 

I'd be aesthetic if I'd done it right now


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Wtf are you drinking for? Tut tut!


Because I'm a student


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Back up to 11 and half now, made more progress in one week of good deit than most past cycles
> 
> I'd be aesthetic if I'd done it right now


Progress is progress mate, we learn from our mistakes so we can move onwards and upwards, ascetics awaits you my friends, and now you are getting to grips with your diet more, couple that with training a the precious, you will get there before you know it!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Because I'm a student


Gotta do something while he isn't paying any taxes :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Gotta do something while he isn't paying any taxes :lol:


Im off out all day and tomorrow night aswell, need to drown my sorrows at not getting this girl I like :lol:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Im off out all day and tomorrow night aswell, need to drown my sorrows at not getting this girl I like :lol:


why dont you not drink all day and night, and eat ya meals n train, get shredded, then get the girl  :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Why don't you just concentrate on yourself and let the evil species find you. 

Personally bud if i was spending me hard earned pennies on assistance i'd want to get the most out of it. Getting hammered all night/day wouldn't interest me. But each to their own! Just don't go raging at people k, or you'll be on the front page of the Sun's website. lol!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Why don't you just concentrate on yourself and let the evil species find you.
> 
> Personally bud if i was spending me hard earned pennies on assistance i'd want to get the most out of it. Getting hammered all night/day wouldn't interest me. But each to their own! Just don't go raging at people k, or you'll be on the front page of the Sun's website. lol!


Not on cycle atm mate, when I am it's 100% head down.

At the moment I just need some pussy


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Todays macros


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Not on cycle atm mate, when I am it's 100% head down.
> 
> At the moment I just need some pussy


Oh yeah my bad.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I really need to let off some steam, I intend to get my macros in around the session hopefully. I really need to have sex tomorrow.... gonna try pull that girl, she's coming out with us, her ex bf who she loves is a cvnt though and fvcks with her head. If I see him I'm gonna mutilate the pr**k


----------



## BaronSamedi (Jul 23, 2012)

lol whats up with the cringey thread title

asthetics or death

deary me


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

BaronSamedi said:


> lol whats up with the cringey thread title
> 
> asthetics or death
> 
> deary me


^^^^So who the f*ck is this c*nt then???^^^^

Oi c*nty, don't click the thread if you don't like the title, its that f*cking simple!!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> ^^^^So who the f*ck is this c*nt then???^^^^
> 
> Oi c*nty, don't click the thread if you don't like the title, its that f*cking simple!!!


I've already pushed him further into red mate :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I've already pushed him further into red mate :lol:


yeah i gave him a bump n all :lol:


----------



## MrLaime (Mar 19, 2012)

Well done all of you guys,


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Todays Update

Shoulders and traps session today, training on my own but it was a great session.

My focus and motivation was through the roof today and i felt like i could just keep going, this deffo helped as my main aim till the end of cycle is slow negatives.

As i have mentioned for the last 4 weeks of this cycle i want to work on my form and technique rather than weight, it has helped and truly made me understand why form is king.

Here is the session...

Shoulders & Traps Session

15 mins of rotator cuff exercises, light weight on cables.

Shoulders

Rear Delt Flyes

-Working - 22kg 2x12 reps (slow negatives)

24kg 1xFailure (failed at 12 reps slow negatives, will up weight next session)

Side Delt Raises

-Working - 18kg 3x12 reps (failed at 12 reps on slow negatives on last set)

- 20kg 1x12 reps (i did this just to see if i could with good form, will have to work on it  )

Db Shoulder Press

-Working - 27kg 3x12 reps (concentrating on slow negatives, will up weight to 30kg next session)

- 30kg 1x12 reps (failed at 12 reps, will try this with 32kg next session)

Traps

Tbar Cable Upright Rows

-Working - 50kg 4x12 reps (actually managed this with good form, last week i wasn't able to)

Front Barbell Shrugs

-Warmup - 60kg 1x22reps

-Working - 110kg 3x12 reps (concentrating on 2 second hold at top and bottom of movement)

Rear Barbell Shrugs

-Working - 110kg 3x12 reps (same weight as last week, concentrating on 2 second hold at top and bottom of movement)

Weight has gone up a touch on a few exercises but i'm happy that i'm still improving in strength and form.

Tbol aside i think this is partially down to the slow negatives, not sure what it is about them but whatever it is its good 

So for that reason i'll still continue with slow negatives.

Y'know if it aint broke n all that...

Todays Diet

Breakfast

-100g whey protein, 100g oats, 1/2 avocado, 2 bananas, 2 tbsp pb, 2 tbsp honey and 600ml milk blended

-supplements (multivitamin, cod liver oil, glucosamine sulphate, zinc and magnesium)

-40mg Tbol

Snack

-tin of tuna

-small can of sweetcorn

-whey protein shake

Lunch

-pasta with pesto sauce and parmesan

-3 chicken breasts grilled

-broccoli

-40mg Tbol

Snack

-4 boiled eggs sliced

-2 sliced bread

-water cress

-1 tablespoon mayonnaise

Dinner

-3 sea bass fillets

-potatoes

-salad

-20mg Tbol

Snack

-2 bananas

-whey with milk

and thats it for todays update.

:thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Todays Update
> 
> Shoulders and traps session today, training on my own but it was a great session.
> 
> ...


another solid update there mate, thing is, the most damage to the muscle fibres comes from the eccentric (negative phase) of the lift, so focusing on form and the negative will only benifit you, heres something to try, but i would only suggest it when you are working with a training partner, lets say next week when you do shoulders, but it can be done with many exercsies and muscles groups, say after your 3x12 working weight, and it comes to the 1x12 with the 32kg, use a weight that you can get 8-10 reps with good form, hitting *concentric positive* failure, then get your partner to lift the weights up for you on the last 2-4 reps, and really concentrate on the negatives, like a 3-4 second negative, really tear them up, recon you'll love it!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Legs day yesterday.

Squat rack was busy so did leg press first

*Leg Press*

83kg x 10,10,10

100kg x 10

*Squats*

60kg x 8,8,8,8 - Crap weight I know but this will shoot up

*Seated Leg Curl*

32kg x 10,10,10

*Smith Machine Calf Raises*

40kg x 10,10,10

Felt good, pretty good session but like I've said previously I was one of the idiots who never bothered training legs, so these crap weights should shoot up.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Legs day yesterday.
> 
> Squat rack was busy so did leg press first
> 
> ...


I am exactly the same, my legs are desperate lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

its fine, i was one of those idiots too, mainly following the advice of one of my mates at work...."we train our legs enough through our job, and mine more so through running/cycling" that was in the beginning,,needless to say he still takes this approach where 6 months or so in i started squatting, a lot haha i know who benifits the most out of the two of us these days :lol:

leeds, everytime you squat, or use the legpress, add 2.5kg each sesiion, it doesnt seem like much but overtime it builds up, i went from squatting 50kg 2x5 upto 100kg 3x5 in about 10 weeks, since then its gone up to 1x15 @ 110kg, slowly but surely wins the race :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> its fine, i was one of those idiots too, mainly following the advice of one of my mates at work...."we train our legs enough through our job, and mine more so through running/cycling" that was in the beginning,,needless to say he still takes this approach where 6 months or so in i started squatting, a lot haha i know who benifits the most out of the two of us these days :lol:
> 
> leeds, everytime you squat, or use the legpress, add 2.5kg each sesiion, it doesnt seem like much but overtime it builds up, i went from squatting 50kg 2x5 upto 100kg 3x5 in about 10 weeks, since then its gone up to 1x15 @ 110kg, slowly but surely wins the race :thumb:


Thanks mate I'll try that 

I added 10kg and tried with that but was too heavy so lowered it back down


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

yeah, i recon 10kg is a bit too much of a jump! i wouldnt go with anything more than 5kg at a push, but thats if the weight felt to easy, if not 2.5kg always for me, its not that much of an increase, but its progressive overload none the less,

what i do is, i have a set weight, for a set amount of reps, with squats, for eg, say i use 60kg, i will use that same weight each week but add one more rep than the last, then when i hit 15 reps, i will up it to 62.5kg as week in week out, im always beating it, if not with weight, but with reps or vice versa. mind you 15 reps is for legs as they need a good beating, my upper body stuff, i do the same but with 8-12 reps, once 12 reps are hit the weight goes up and so fourth


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Subbed!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> yeah, i recon 10kg is a bit too much of a jump! i wouldnt go with anything more than 5kg at a push, but thats if the weight felt to easy, if not 2.5kg always for me, its not that much of an increase, but its progressive overload none the less,
> 
> what i do is, i have a set weight, for a set amount of reps, with squats, for eg, say i use 60kg, i will use that same weight each week but add one more rep than the last, then when i hit 15 reps, i will up it to 62.5kg as week in week out, im always beating it, if not with weight, but with reps or vice versa. mind you 15 reps is for legs as they need a good beating, my upper body stuff, i do the same but with 8-12 reps, once 12 reps are hit the weight goes up and so fourth


Nice one mate, looking forward to next leg session now :thumb:

By the way, I've heard of meal timings, and I obviously know about pre and post workout, but is timing of kcals throughout the day important?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Subbed!!


Wahay you're back mate! How was the hol?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Nice one mate, looking forward to next leg session now :thumb:
> 
> By the way, I've heard of meal timings, and I obviously know about pre and post workout, but is timing of kcals throughout the day important?


i know carbs are good post workout as they cause an insulin spike which kicks metabolism up the ****. think it has to to be a certain kind of carbs though, i know there are 'complex' carbs, but i think post workout you need 'fast carbs'.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Wahay you're back mate! How was the hol?


Quality mate! So many funny memories 

I'll have a scan through this thread later. How's training?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> i know carbs are good post workout as they cause an insulin spike which kicks metabolism up the ****. think it has to to be a certain kind of carbs though, i know there are 'complex' carbs, but i think post workout you need 'fast carbs'.


Yea I know to have high GI carbs post workout for the insulin response, and avoid them at other times as obviously insulin inhibits fat burning, just wondering about the rest of the day :confused1:



The L Man said:


> Quality mate! So many funny memories
> 
> I'll have a scan through this thread later. How's training?


Haha good lad, you get your end away? 

Training is o.k, lost a stone in Austria but almost half of it is back on now. Only area where the weight has dropped significantly in my lifts is shoulders, only pressing 26's, was pressing 30's on cycle


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha good lad, you get your end away?
> 
> Training is o.k, lost a stone in Austria but almost half of it is back on now. Only area where the weight has dropped significantly in my lifts is shoulders, only pressing 26's, was pressing 30's on cycle


Sadly, no  it is a c0ckfest if that's an excuse lol!

Good to hear mate. I've deffo lost some weight too, but like you, I'm sure a steady ease back into a routine will see some lost weight gained quickly.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Sadly, no  it is a c0ckfest if that's an excuse lol!
> 
> Good to hear mate. I've deffo lost some weight too, but like you, I'm sure a steady ease back into a routine will see some lost weight gained quickly.


Good man, it feels great to get back on it 

I'm disappointed mate! You should have been knee deep in muff :lol: I banged literally the fittest girl EVER last week, seeing her again tonight hopefully can bang her again. Check the dirty secrets thread in MA for a confirmation pic


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Good man, it feels great to get back on it
> 
> I'm disappointed mate! You should have been knee deep in muff :lol: I banged literally the fittest girl EVER last week, seeing her again tonight hopefully can bang her again. Check the dirty secrets thread in MA for a confirmation pic


Fuuuark good man. When will it be my turn to get a worldie!? I'll post a story from Magaluf in a sec.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Fuuuark good man. When will it be my turn to get a worldie!? I'll post a story from Magaluf in a sec.


I've decided that it was just a taster of what my everyday reality will be when I finally achieve aesthetics :lol:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Sadly, no  it is a c0ckfest if that's an excuse lol!
> 
> Good to hear mate. I've deffo lost some weight too, but like you, I'm sure a steady ease back into a routine will see some lost weight gained quickly.





Leeds89 said:


> Good man, it feels great to get back on it
> 
> I'm disappointed mate! You should have been knee deep in muff :lol: I banged literally the fittest girl EVER last week, seeing her again tonight hopefully can bang her again. Check the dirty secrets thread in MA for a confirmation pic


+1 disappointed  where did you go again mate? any boat parties?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Good man, it feels great to get back on it
> 
> I'm disappointed mate! You should have been knee deep in muff :lol: I banged literally the fittest girl EVER last week, seeing her again tonight hopefully can bang her again. Check the dirty secrets thread in MA for a confirmation pic


Good luck with this

I've gone and triple booked tonight, whoops!

Training looking good too


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I should definitely feel guilty about having a non existent diet yesterday and drinking so much I threw up twice last night....

But I spent all night spooning that bird, and she's fvcked her ex boyfriend off now. Life isn't so bad 

Back on diet today, but god I feel like [email protected]


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I should definitely feel guilty about having a non existent diet yesterday and drinking so much I threw up twice last night....
> 
> But I spent all night spooning that bird, and she's fvcked her ex boyfriend off now. Life isn't so bad
> 
> Back on diet today, but god I feel like [email protected]


i feel like crap too, but its not from being hungover its the fact ive got to work 13hours straight!!! so if your going to the gym today, i wont be attending :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> i feel like crap too, but its not from being hungover its the fact ive got to work 13hours straight!!! so if your going to the gym today, i wont be attending :lol:


I think I might head down if I can stomach some food, my stomach is not my friend right now :lol:

Oh, and ask if they need anyone


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I think I might head down if I can stomach some food, my stomach is not my friend right now :lol:
> 
> Oh, and ask if they need anyone


yeah i will do


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Mr spooner remember that women are temporary and bodybuilding is forever!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Sick on the drink! Unheard of in jockland my wee boy isn't even sick on the Buckie and he's only 12

PUSSY


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Mr spooner remember that women are temporary and bodybuilding is forever!


I can't get her out of my head mate it's crazy!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Sick on the drink! Unheard of in jockland my wee boy isn't even sick on the Buckie and he's only 12
> 
> PUSSY


Haha I was sick in my mouth, full on sick all in my mouth in taxi, but didn't wanna look a pussy so swallowed it all. The lengths I'll go to to get pussy are unreal

Edit: No-one noticed I had a mouthful of sick, so had to swallow it down without them noticing. Amaretto is my best friend :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha you've met her what twice and you 'can't get her out of your head'... [email protected]!!

Get your estrogen levels checked asap you sound like a schoolgirl :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

easy fellas, hope you are all enjoying your weekends so far :thumb:

lol isnt it usually the girl who gets obsessed after two days :lol: think OTB is right...sort it out leeds :lol:

gotta take a few days out from the gym lads, had a session on my arm so need to let it settle and heal a bit before i go stretching it, plus until the scabs start to come off, my ROM is gonna be shot, might have to get a leg session or two in though, but shouldnt be long before its business as usual


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

good luck guys, any of you been close to death yet :laugh:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha I guess you guys are right, estrogen levels definitely need checking :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What's happening gay boys


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

baggsy said:


> good luck guys, any of you been close to death yet :laugh:


Not yet but I intend to 



Kaywoodham said:


> What's happening gay boys


I'm about to go to the gym for a hangover chest session, grim!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

baggsy said:


> good luck guys, any of you been close to death yet :laugh:


Mate the risks are unbeleivable!!!

Yesterday I had 100mg of tbol and then had a paracetomol, to top it off I almost choked on a big bite of steak....

It was intense to say the least


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> What's happening gay boys


Jesus how hot is she!!

Leeds mate, man up. Women really don't like lovesick puppies, they want a man to show his alpha side. If you don't sort it out soon youl be making her CD compilations of wet wet wet, boys2men and Lemar songs :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Mate the risks are unbeleivable!!!
> 
> Yesterday I had 100mg of tbol and then had a paracetomol, to top it off I almost choked on a big bite of steak....
> 
> It was intense to say the least


Man up


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Jesus how hot is she!!
> 
> Leeds mate, man up. Women really don't like lovesick puppies, they want a man to show his alpha side. If you don't sort it out soon youl be making her CD compilations of wet wet wet, boys2men and Lemar songs :lol:


Haha cvnt :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Jesus how hot is she!!
> 
> Leeds mate, man up. Women really don't like lovesick puppies, they want a man to show his alpha side. If you don't sort it out soon youl be making her CD compilations of wet wet wet, boys2men and Lemar songs :lol:


I agree with him. On both points lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> What's happening gay boys


It's cardio day today so gonna kill that :thumb:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> What's happening gay boys


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> It's cardio day today so gonna kill that :thumb:


Have fun!


----------



## WrathFreak (Jun 27, 2012)

Thats great bro


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Looking good lads

seems were all after the same goal, will be nice too see if i can catch up to you guys.

Good look


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Chest/Tris today, strength was down but I'm certain that's because of last night - I still have the shakes going on now ffs

*Flat DB Press*

28kg x 10,5

26kg x 8,7

*Incline BB Press *

60kg x 10,8,6 (Got BB very nearly stuck on second set, no spotter)

*Decline Cable Flyes *

18kg x 8,8

*Incline Cable Flyes *

15kg x 8,8

*Skullcrushers*

22.5kg x 10,8,8

Weight slightly up on those, was gonna do dips and reverse grip extensions but ran out of time and my ride home arrived. Will upload macros in a second, rather happy with them but could be better, I'm surprised I've managed the food I did with how I feel today


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

looking good mate bout same as me i think my strength should come back soon ill race you too the 40s?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> looking good mate bout same as me i think my strength should come back soon ill race you too the 40s?


Haha I'm not on cycle yet so you have the advantage :lol: But it's a deal


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha I'm not on cycle yet so you have the advantage :lol: But it's a deal


Ok mate first to do it need to upload a Video doing let say 10?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> Ok mate first to do it need to upload a Video doing let say 10?


I've just realised, DBs only go to 36kg in my gym.... can do BB press instead?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

100kg bb then


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> 100kg bb then


I was up to 95kg for 5 last cycle so this is doable I think


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

i cant use bb lol give be jip on my shoulder lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> i cant use bb lol give be jip on my shoulder lol


Not even for incline?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

i tell you what lads, if i hit 100kg by the end of this cycle i'll post up a vid


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Not even for incline?


ill give it a go mate, smith machine OK just in-case?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

liam7200 said:


> ill give it a go mate, smith machine OK just in-case?


if you aint got a spotter i guess it will have to do :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> ill give it a go mate, smith machine OK just in-case?


I use free BB since it weighs 20kg alone, suppose you'd need 50kg of plates a side on smith? And only 40kg a side on free BB


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> i tell you what lads, if i hit 100kg by the end of this cycle i'll post up a vid


5x5s are great for it mate, explains how a skinny lad like me could almost hit 100kg :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> 5x5s are great for it mate, explains how a skinny lad like me could almost hit 100kg :lol:


agree mate, its great for strength.

i haven't used that routine this cycle though as i didn't feel i hit a plateau.

now i'm thinking i should have done it and tried for the 100kg.

ahh well, there is always next cycle


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Aesthetics or death!!! How pathetic is that!!!

Only joking, keep up the good work


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Fatstuff your journal should be called 'fatstuff: a guide to the menu at mcdonalds' lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Fatstuff your journal should be called 'fatstuff: a guide to the menu at mcdonalds' lol


Surely that would f*ck up his sponsorship with KFC :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Surely that would f*ck up his sponsorship with KFC :lol:


Lmfao!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> Surely that would f*ck up his sponsorship with KFC :lol:


I know!! Talk about trying to drop me in it with the colonel!!

Kay- your journal should be called 'sad salivating stalkers and female lapping it up'

'oh no he di'nt' :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I wonder how we got chatting fatstuff? Lol. Course I lap it up if u had loads of hot chicks on ur journal wouldn't u lap it up too? YES lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

And that just wasn't as clever as what I said about urs either lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Self praise is no praise Kayleigh, and once u say something twice it's less effective


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

ill just do 45kg dumb bell press haha mix it up a little bit lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I can already do 100kg so suck on that fvckerrssss!!!

it doesnt matter that its for like 3 reps right? :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hehehe ^^^


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I can already do 100kg so suck on that fvckerrssss!!!
> 
> it doesnt matter that its for like 3 reps right? :lol:


I smashed the 100kg mark bloody years ago, I was rapidly pressing 150kg!! Does it matter that her name was Davina and she had a season ticket for pizza hut?

:lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

What's the saying: 'more cushion for the pushin'?

Guessing you had a fvcking lot of pushing to do for that 24stone fvcker then!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> What's the saying: 'more cushion for the pushin'?
> 
> Guessing you had a fvcking lot of pushing to do for that 24stone fvcker then!


Only pushing I'd do for a 24 stone bird is into a pit of fire :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Only pushing I'd do for a 24 stone bird is into a pit of fire :lol:


she'd probably go in there willingly if you said there was something deep fried in the pit.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I can already do 100kg so suck on that fvckerrssss!!!
> 
> it doesnt matter that its for like 3 reps right? :lol:


100kg is still 100kg! :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Back done today!

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 8,7

*Bent Over EZBar Rows*

50kg x 10,10,10

*Close Grip Lat Pulldown*

50kg x 8,8,8

*Machine Rows*

50kg x 8,8,7

Was fvcked after that so that was it. Usually train bi's aswell but Ewen said something about overtraining them - I'm doing a lot of compound movements in my routine so directly targeting the bi's could be counter-productive.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Back done today!
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> ...


I think you are thinking too much into it tbh. Bodybuilders pretty much ALL advocate the use of isolation exercises, the reason schwarzenegers biceps were huge he says is due to concentration curls, and when your burned out, cheating the last few reps for maximum growth. As they are one of the only exercises someone cant really spot you and help you bash the last few reps out, people seem to give up too easy, its about pushing yourself through and doing those extra reps.

Coleman says the same thing, namely:

"You should seek full development in terms of thickness and fullness of your biceps muscle attachments, plus optimum accentuation of the biceps peaks.* Those aspects are best achieved by exercises that isolate the biceps* - ones that allow you to put maximum stress on your biceps throughout the completion of each set.

http://www.getbig.com/articles/biceps2.htm

I think you should do biceps one week and not the next if your worried about over training, but I wouldn't stop all together.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I think you are thinking too much into it tbh. Bodybuilders pretty much ALL advocate the use of isolation exercises, the reason schwarzenegers biceps were huge he says is due to concentration curls, and when your burned out, cheating the last few reps for maximum growth. As they are one of the only exercises someone cant really spot you and help you bash the last few reps out, people seem to give up too easy, its about pushing yourself through and doing those extra reps.
> 
> Coleman says the same thing, namely:
> 
> ...


Yea I think that's a good idea. I see slow growth in them normally so if this changes now I'll know overtraining is the case. If not I doubt I'll have lost much potential growth on them


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I think you are thinking too much into it tbh. Bodybuilders pretty much ALL advocate the use of isolation exercises, the reason schwarzenegers biceps were huge he says is due to concentration curls, and when your burned out, cheating the last few reps for maximum growth. As they are one of the only exercises someone cant really spot you and help you bash the last few reps out, people seem to give up too easy, its about pushing yourself through and doing those extra reps.
> 
> Coleman says the same thing, namely:
> 
> ...


sounds like good advice to me, i mainly use heavy rows, chins/pulls and i can feel it it hitting my bis quite nicely, get a good a pump as if im working them directly with curls..however, i think every so often its good to throw direct work in to really hit em


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Tbh I'd just listen to your body, if your bi's feel burnt out then don't isolate. If you feel like they haven't done enough then bash some iso's out. I'm not sure this over training sh*t actually happens very often, the body is good at telling you when it's had enough! With adequate rest and nutrition + gear (if you're on it) you'll recover. I'm thinking about training more often, see if my body can handle it.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Agree with the above, I especially wouldn't leave a body part out completely if it were lagging. Once every fortnight is a good idea but when you hit them make it count :death:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

a lot of the point above i can agree with especially OTB's points about maximum stress on the muscle and pushing through.

i also think that over training is something that is exaggerated by many, my reason for this is the fact that we are all different.

for example, i used to do low volume exercises with heavy weight for my biceps in order to avoid over training.

with this method i wasn't getting good growth at all, i was lucky if they grew a 1/4 inch in two months.

i changed it up to heavy weight and higher reps and more sets and the growth was good from then onwards.

this just goes to show that for some high volume wont work but for others the muscle needs to be abused lol

with over training, i think you'd definitely know as you'd feel burnt out the next day, if thats the case then yes you may be over training.

but people saying you're over training just like that without asking the individual is like them saying you've had enough food..... how the f*ck would they know!!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> a lot of the point above i can agree with especially OTB's points about maximum stress on the muscle and pushing through.
> 
> i also think that over training is something that is exaggerated by many, my reason for this is the fact that we are all different.
> 
> ...


Hmm this is a good point also. I'll just see how I feel on the day and do as many sets as I can without feeling like I'm doing too much


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I train to failure but i always prioritize form, I'll warm up, hit heavy sets until i can't maintain good form and then drop set/negatives until i can do no more reps. But then i do a 3 day split, therefore i have a week to recover.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well weight is around 11 stone 7lbs when I have food in me. I was majorly dehydrated yesterday and today from Friday night so now I'm back to normal all is good.

Gonna be meeting a bird for a few drinks probably tomorrow, so hopefully I can get the cals in before seeing her, and burn them off whilst getting my soldier wet :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Well weight is around 11 stone 7lbs when I have food in me. I was majorly dehydrated yesterday and today from Friday night so now I'm back to normal all is good.
> 
> Gonna be meeting a bird for a few drinks probably tomorrow, so hopefully I can get the cals in before seeing her, and burn them off whilst getting my soldier wet :lol:


Make sure you hold your fire, until instructed.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> a lot of the point above i can agree with especially OTB's points about maximum stress on the muscle and pushing through.
> 
> i also think that over training is something that is exaggerated by many, my reason for this is the fact that we are all different.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's all about mixing it up and periodising your workouts , so yopu body doesn't hit a plateau and stagnate. You never know what type of training will work for you as there's nothing set in stone, so it's good to change things up. I agree what you say about overtraining as most people are probably under eating..


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Weight is up, lifts are going back up, feeling good AND I have a date tonight. Oh, and I'll be back on the horse in a couple of weeks, can't wait any longer 

Today is a good day


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck with your goals lads, will try follow this as best I can, planning on trying to read through and catch up after unpacking.

Only just discovered Zyzz and he was in what I would class as epic shape, will try pick some tips up for when im able to start smashing the gym again


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

These are the lads I saw who wanna be the new zyzz. Decent tattoo, the non-tribal one! Pretty aesthetic cvnts too, thats the look im aiming for! :lol:


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Gonna be meeting a bird for a few drinks probably tomorrow, so hopefully I can get the cals in before seeing her, and burn them off whilst getting my soldier wet :lol:


Get the easy one out the way first lad. Don't wanna go shooting to early :thumbup1:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Steuk said:


> Get the easy one out the way first lad. Don't wanna go shooting to early :thumbup1:


Haha I have the opposite problem, whenever I'm rubbered I can't cum at all!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> These are the lads I saw who wanna be the new zyzz. Decent tattoo, the non-tribal one! Pretty aesthetic cvnts too, thats the look im aiming for! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 91524
> View attachment 91525


I will be honest here, I don't want to look like that I would be happy with being a big mental lookin bastard


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> I will be honest here, I don't want to look like that I would be happy with being a big mental lookin bastard


I think they're at what I would eventually be happy at, look amazing, so aesthetic :lol:


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha I have the opposite problem, whenever I'm rubbered I can't cum at all!


Haha your lucky then mate.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

well i know i said i was gonna give it a while before getting back to the weights to let my arm heal up, but then it dawned on me that i didnt have my legs tattooed, so i smashed those today

only thing i had to miss out was squats, but replaced it with a seated legpress for this session

(warm ups in brackets)

SLDL - (60kg,70kg,80kg,90kgx5) 120kgx5

Legpress - (61kg,85kg,101kg,117kgx5) 181kgx5

leg curl - 75kgx12,8,7

leg ext - 75kgx12,10,8

seated calf raise - (61kgx15,85kgx15) 133kg x15 (10 sec stretch at bottom)

really emphasised on slow negatives, and when it came to the isolation stuff at the end, i ****ing felt it, esp on the calf raises, kept a 30 sec rest between the leg curl and exten sets, and a 10 second pause at the bottom of the calf raises, coupled with slow 4-5 sec negatives, my legs felt like they were on fire, had to limp over to the stretching area,,,,always a good sign of a leg workout in my book :thumb: roll on next week when i can put squats back in

have tweeked my diet slightly...have upped protein to 50% and fat down to 40%, keeping carbs postworkout only, and pretty much none existent now during the week. will have a carb day on sunday however if i go to my nans for a roast 

dropped creatine, and taking 3g of vit c as well, just wanna dry myself out by the time i jet off....wont look nowhere near as agood as those gayboys otb posted, but will try my best haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> These are the lads I saw who wanna be the new zyzz. Decent tattoo, the non-tribal one! Pretty aesthetic cvnts too, thats the look im aiming for! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 91524
> View attachment 91525


tbh bud...ur not far off that


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> well i know i said i was gonna give it a while before getting back to the weights to let my arm heal up, but then it dawned on me that i didnt have my legs tattooed, so i smashed those today
> 
> only thing i had to miss out was squats, but replaced it with a seated legpress for this session
> 
> ...


Fvckkkk my legs couldn't handle that tbh. What's your weight at the moment my aesthetic friend?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Upto date now, looking good lads, subbed


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> tbh bud...ur not far off that


think i need to lose half a stone of fat and gain a stone of muscle to look like that tbh!! another 6months to a years worth of hard work!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Fvckkkk my legs couldn't handle that tbh. What's your weight at the moment my aesthetic friend?


cheers matey! tbf i underestimated the weights as iv just finished 4 weeks high weight/low reps so wanted to get a feel for it, only wanted 1 working set with the leg curl and exten....increase next week for sure! not sure on my weight, will have a look tomoz when i get up for work, too late in the day/eaten too much to get an accurate measurement..good to see you weight is still on the up, was there a mention of the precious horse earlier 



Marrsy86 said:


> Upto date now, looking good lads, subbed


cheers marrsy, thought things went a bit quiet over at your journal, good to have u back


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> cheers matey! tbf i underestimated the weights as iv just finished 4 weeks high weight/low reps so wanted to get a feel for it, only wanted 1 working set with the leg curl and exten....increase next week for sure! not sure on my weight, will have a look tomoz when i get up for work, too late in the day/eaten too much to get an accurate measurement..good to see you weight is still on the up, was there a mention of the precious horse earlier
> 
> cheers marrsy, thought things went a bit quiet over at your journal, good to have u back


Just forcing the food in mate, kind of enjoying eating so much now, it's getting easier to do 

And yes, there will be a prop horse coming in the next couple of weeks :lol: In fact I'm about to do a couple ml of cyp I have left over, should be in my system by the time I start smashing this prop. HAPPY BOY, NOW WHERE ARE MY NEEDLES :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Isn't it beautiful :wub:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> cheers marrsy, thought things went a bit quiet over at your journal, good to have u back


Yea mate got deployed with work, back for 10 days then might get sent out again.

Looking to try a lean gains diet and some training to try get an aesthetic look when my schedule settles down like.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

^magical


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Isn't it beautiful :wub:


looks tasty


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> looks tasty


believe me ive tasted it... its not!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> looks tasty


Felt so good :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Keep up the good banter ya shower a hippies,

Btw, are any of you chaos actually going to the gym? :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Keep up the good banter ya shower a hippies,
> 
> Btw, are any of you chaos actually going to the gym? :lol:


Says the man with the glass shoulder :lol:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

You lads all train together or something ? Or did you meet on hear and decide to do this together as an inspiration ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Keep up the good banter ya shower a hippies,
> 
> Btw, are any of you chaos actually going to the gym? :lol:


pipe down day walker, what did i say about sitting and watching quietly from the corner :lol:

did legs earlier today, logged it on the other page.. :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> You lads all train together or something ? Or did you meet on hear and decide to do this together as an inspiration ?


the latter, i think the three of us got talking in eachothers journals, decided to combine one to make it more interesting and all in one place for motivation etc etc,


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> the latter, i think the three of us got talking in eachothers journals, decided to combine one to make it more interesting and all in one place for motivation etc etc,


It's good for a skinny cvnt like me to have two big cvnts to catch up to


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> the latter, i think the three of us got talking in eachothers journals, decided to combine one to make it more interesting and all in one place for motivation etc etc,


Fair one, helps having other people to keep you going. I found the face off threads loads of us done in January-March helped a lot like.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Says the man with the glass shoulder :lol:


oh mate, im in the gym more than when i was on cycle, eat me softly xx


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> It's good for a skinny cvnt like me to have two big cvnts to catch up to


Did I read earlier u have a date!?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Did I read earlier u have a date!?


On my way now! Wish me luck!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> On my way now! Wish me luck!


Ahhh! Good luck! Remember don't get too drunk, don't make too much eye contact as u don't want her to think u r too keen and look at her boobs occasionally but very obviously so she knows your not gay and u would give her one, and if she starts going on about ex bf's run to the nearest fire exit! Lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Remember to pull back your foreskin before you pee everytime as if you don't the taste of her tongue will give you the boak :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

That tip is most important ^^^


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> On my way now! Wish me luck!


Good luck fella, this is the 11/10 right ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Fair one, helps having other people to keep you going. I found the face off threads loads of us done in January-March helped a lot like.


Ah right, yeah I can only see this thread being a help for the three of us, although its not really a face off journal though, we all have separate goals, as outlined in the pages, we are all just here to help eachother along the way, it's lucky for those two its not a face off though, I would have already won by now :lol: :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> On my way now! Wish me luck!


sitting here hoping you come back and say shes god 3 eyes and one leg. internet dating at its best!

ive told you, picture, in underwear, holding todays newspaper, or not worth the risk... :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> sitting here hoping you come back and say shes god 3 eyes and one leg. internet dating at its best!
> 
> ive told you, picture, in underwear, holding todays newspaper, or not worth the risk... :whistling:


I sense jealousy


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Ah right, yeah I can only see this thread being a help for the three of us, although its not really a face off journal though, we all have separate goals, as outlined in the pages, we are all just here to help eachother along the way, it's lucky for those two its not a face off though, I would have already won by now :lol: :whistling:


Yea it should help out a lot like 

Thats the attitude  I saw the title and saw Leeds' first post and thought you'd might be all going for Zyzz.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> sitting here hoping you come back and say shes god 3 eyes and one leg. internet dating at its best!
> 
> ive told you, picture, in underwear, holding todays newspaper, or not worth the risk... :whistling:


Fair point 

At least he's out on a date.....I'm in the kitchen making banana and peanut butter protein cookies.....I feel old


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Nah Leeds is bumming that fool (rip) I much prefer the 200lb + old school bb'ers who were ripped to **** and winning mr universe/olympia etc, I doubt I will ever get there in this lifetime although I can only give it my best shot to get closer to the 200lb mark


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I sense jealousy


haha i have a girlfriend who has two eyes AND two legs so i'm all good!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd be happy to get below the 200lb mark ha ha...


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Nah Leeds is bumming that fool (rip) I much prefer the 200lb + old school bb'ers who were ripped to **** and winning mr universe/olympia etc, I doubt I will ever get there in this lifetime although I can only give it my best shot to get closer to the 200lb mark


Good luck man, I change my goals too often lol, keep swapping between going for abs and powerlifting.

When my life settles down a bit I defo want to try cut as I have 10 month before my next powerlifting comp.

I'm 200lb now.....wouldent mind finishing at 200lb with more lean mass and less fat.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Ah right, yeah I can only see this thread being a help for the three of us, although its not really a face off journal though, we all have separate goals, as outlined in the pages, we are all just here to help eachother along the way, it's lucky for those two its not a face off though, I would have already won by now :lol: :whistling:


Cvnt, you actually would have! :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Was a really good date actually! Had a great time, she looks much fitter in person and I'm seeing her again tomorrow 

And good to have you onboard M****y, welcome to the road to aesthetics


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

And no mate this is a different bird


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

That wasn't very long!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> And no mate this is a different bird


Top marks lad


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> That wasn't very long!


Last bus home, just spent a couple hours together to see if we liked each other.... We do


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Now now be honest, how big was her penis?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Remember this was your first meet. Don't get too excited and remember u don't know her yet lol


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> That wasn't very long!


he thought it was the olympics so he wanted to cum first lmfao ... only joking bud , who's the new bird then bud ??


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

First dates are strange things. I remember when the mrs and I broke up for about 3 months I took a friend of a friend out and seriously within about two hours she was all over me telling me I'd make a great father!!

[email protected] my pants, left her in the bar and went home. Phoned the mrs the next morning!!!

That girl now has three kids to different guys, one doesn't match the other two if you get my drift...oh and she also has what women refer to as 'an apron'

Sexy....


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Super_G said:


> First dates are strange things. I remember when the mrs and I broke up for about 3 months I took a friend of a friend out and seriously within about two hours she was all over me telling me I'd make a great father!!
> 
> [email protected] my pants, left her in the bar and went home. Phoned the mrs the next morning!!!
> 
> ...


Oh dear!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> First dates are strange things. I remember when the mrs and I broke up for about 3 months I took a friend of a friend out and seriously within about two hours she was all over me telling me I'd make a great father!!
> 
> [email protected] my pants, left her in the bar and went home. Phoned the mrs the next morning!!!
> 
> ...


You let her get away!?

You crazy....


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

sounds like it all went well then ?

just had a quick weigh in, 187lb..or just under 13stn.5lb thought it might have been more considering i had a massive refeed saturday and sunday even had a dominos thrown in there haha. if i f can get an extra stone on me during the 'off season' i will be happy...now wheres that precious at


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Just one question, looking at your avi - do you shave or wax your underarm?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Nah he just hast hit puberty yet :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Skinny Guy said:


> Just one question, looking at your avi - *Why* do you shave or wax your underarm?


Fixed


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> he thought it was the olympics so he wanted to cum first lmfao ... only joking bud , who's the new bird then bud ??


Bird I met online mate, just had second date she's stopping over Thursday night for date 3


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Bird I met online mate, just had second date she's stopping over Thursday night for date 3


Stopping over!?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Stopping over!?


Aye


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Aye


Bit soon don't ya think!?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Bit soon don't ya think!?


Im 22 :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Couple of whores! Make sure you hit her with a little bit of ghetto gospel. I wanna see a report of at least 10 shades of leeds. K? Good man!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> Couple of whores! Make sure you hit her with a little bit of ghetto gospel. I wanna see a report of at least 10 shades of leeds. K? Good man!


Haha will keep you updated my man


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Bit soon don't ya think!?


fuk off u


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

do a jim and stream it live over UK-M?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Bird I met online mate, *just had second date *she's stopping over Thursday night for date 3


Fvcking lying cvnt, told me he couldnt come to the gym as he had a sore throat!

Not that he was putting some lass before the gym... not cool.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Bit soon don't ya think!?


Third date rule!

@Leeds, you meet her on POF or something or just randomly add the bird on Facebook ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not saying I wouldn't but I duno if Leeds can handle it emotionally lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

He met her on www.havedickwilltravel.co.uk


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> He met her on www.havedickwilltravel.co.uk


OMFG I have a dick and will travel! Defo signing up!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Mabye I am a spoilsport mate, or just an old fart however!!!!

If the girl is willing to stay over and let you pump her already...how many other guys has she met online and done the same?

One man: aesthestics or AIDS


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I gta agree with super G here so make sure u wear protection  u should just make a separate journal for your love life Leeds lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Fvck that, make sure you wear two or three johnnies Incase her germ infested juices burn through the first one


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Mabye I am a spoilsport mate, or just an old fart however!!!!
> 
> If the girl is willing to stay over and let you pump her already...how many other guys has she met online and done the same?
> 
> One man: aesthestics or AIDS


why not both can you not have aesthetics AND aids...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Bit soon don't ya think!?


Shut it Kay he's already met her twice... Not everyone is frigid like u


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> why not both can you not have aesthetics AND aids...


Have u not watched Philadelphia!?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Breda said:


> Shut it Kay he's already met her twice... Not everyone is frigid like u


Breda has aids and yes I'm as frigid as they get


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Have u not watched Philadelphia!?


arent steroids made for muscle wasting diseases such as aids? Ironic...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Mabye I am a spoilsport mate, or just an old fart however!!!!
> 
> If the girl is willing to stay over and let you pump her already...how many other guys has she met online and done the same?
> 
> One man: aesthestics or AIDS


Spoilsport and Old fart :lol:

Maybe the boys got game, Maybe the girl is a sket... does he care??? Nope!!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> arent steroids made for muscle wasting diseases such as aids? Ironic...


Leeds can't afford them yet


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Breda has aids and yes I'm as frigid as they get


Now now kay before you start spreading rumors, my aids hasnt been confirmed but the chlamydia has


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Breda said:


> Now now kay before you start spreading rumors, my aids hasnt been confirmed but the chlamydia has


I told u to wait to ditch the jonnys with ur new bird!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I told u to wait to ditch the jonnys with ur new bird!


I never got around to buyin any tho.. cant afford them... she smelt and tasted clean :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I must infect you (said in an Ivan drago voice)


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Breda said:


> I never got around to buyin any tho.. cant afford them... she smelt and tasted clean :lol:


Rule no.1 never go by smell and taste


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Super_G said:


> I must infect you (said in an Ivan drago voice)


Il try anything once


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Il try anything once


Sure your not Glaswegian?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Il try anything once


But only once you frigid lump :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Breda said:


> I never got around to buyin any tho.. cant afford them... she smelt and tasted clean :lol:


I fvcking love you


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Right lads, don't think I'll be able to keep on gaining for now until loan goes in, no money and none coming in yet, so gonna do my usual trick of making some half decent gains and immediately fvcking losing them. Fuming, just want a damn weekly pay job!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Right lads, don't think I'll be able to keep on gaining for now until loan goes in, no money and none coming in yet, so gonna do my usual trick of making some half decent gains and immediately fvcking losing them. Fuming, just want a damn weekly pay job!


just have to try maintain mate, i can lend you some cash if your getting short, wont be anything amazing but might help you keep scales happy. Will have to put the prop on hold tho


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I fvcking love you


Nohomo?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> just have to try maintain mate, i can lend you some cash if your getting short, wont be anything amazing but might help you keep scales happy. Will have to put the prop on hold tho


If you could do that mate would be brilliant.... But I'll try find something before I run out. Got the job at Elland road at least but payday is a month away isn't it :/


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Breda said:



> Nohomo?


Bitofhomo


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Things will work themselves out mate, u got long till the loan comes through?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Things will work themselves out mate, u got long till the loan comes through?


They usually do mate. Loan goes in on 16th Sept so gotta survive til then


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> If you could do that mate would be brilliant.... But I'll try find something before I run out. Got the job at Elland road at least but payday is a month away isn't it :/


ring that slag at walkabout again?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> ring that slag at walkabout again?


Oh yea, ill try now


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Slag doesn't answer her fvcking phone ever!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Slag doesn't answer her fvcking phone ever!


leave a message or text her telling her to ring back. If all else fails go down on thursday, say u tried ringing but no answer


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Right lads, don't think I'll be able to keep on gaining for now until loan goes in, no money and none coming in yet, so gonna do my usual trick of making some half decent gains and immediately fvcking losing them. Fuming, just want a damn weekly pay job!


.........



Leeds89 said:


> Bird I met online mate, just had second date she's stopping over Thursday night for date 3


Live webcam feed, charge UK-M members for the URL......I'm willing to spend a couple of quid to be able to say I saw the exact moment you contracted the HIV


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> .........
> 
> Live webcam feed, charge UK-M members for the URL......I'm willing to spend a couple of quid to be able to say I saw the exact moment you contracted the HIV


charge her aswell. just say 'oh didnt you know i was an escort' afterwards :lol:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> charge her aswell. just say 'oh didnt you know i was an escort' afterwards :lol:


We are onto something here, even Sir Alan Sugar had to start somewhere!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just remembered im owed some tax back, can they fast track it if you're desperate?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Just remembered im owed some tax back, can they fast track it if you're desperate?


I received my cheque a few days ago yours should come soon


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I received my cheque a few days ago yours should come soon


Do you have to apply for it? Gonna go to tax office to talk to them tomorrow


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Do you have to apply for it? Gonna go to tax office to talk to them tomorrow


I'm guessing you've recieved the letter saying u are owed? It should just follow


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

i wrote to mr tax man ages ago and got cheque come through last week


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm guessing you've recieved the letter saying u are owed? It should just follow


No letter but im a student and have paid tax, whilst not earning anywhere near enough to pay tax


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm guessing you've recieved the letter saying u are owed? It should just follow


Mine came a week or so later.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> No letter but im a student and have paid tax, whilst not earning anywhere near enough to pay tax


Hmm that's odd I'd ring them tomorrow!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> i wrote to mr tax man ages ago and got cheque come through last week


I did this last month and got a letter informing me I owed then £7! Iv never in my life had a tax rebate

Fvcking hate being ginger


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> I did this last month and got a letter informing me I owed then £7! Iv never in my life had a tax rebate
> 
> Fvcking hate being ginger


Hahahahaha :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hmm that's odd I'd ring them tomorrow!


Gonna go in and talk to them tomorrow, will hopefully be more helpful face to face


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Gonna go in and talk to them tomorrow, will hopefully be more helpful face to face


its the UK government... dont count on it :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> its the UK government... dont count on it :lol:


I might just get a load of birds pregnant, drop out of uni, and develop an unearned sense of entitlement to money off the government.... I'd be set then!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

How you getting on mate?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I might just get a load of birds pregnant, drop out of uni, and develop an unearned sense of entitlement to money off the government.... I'd be set then!


Pretty sure you get SFA now unless you're over 25. 

That boat sailed awayyyyyyyy. TF!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how did the dipping go mate?....was it lastnight?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> How you getting on mate?


Skint mate so bricking it atm, gonna end up dropping back down to sub-11 stone before loan goes in because I can't afford food.



JANIKvonD said:


> how did the dipping go mate?....was it lastnight?


Met her yesterday mate for second date, was good we had a laugh, enjoyed ourselves  She's stopping over for date number 3 on Thursday and has made it perfectly clear that she want's the dick :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Skint mate so bricking it atm, gonna end up dropping back down to sub-11 stone before loan goes in because I can't afford food.
> 
> Met her yesterday mate for second date, was good we had a laugh, enjoyed ourselves  She's stopping over for date number 3 on Thursday* and has made it perfectly clear that she want's the dick* :lol:


pmsl....superb


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 is a LAD!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Skint mate so bricking it atm, gonna end up dropping back down to sub-11 stone before loan goes in because I can't afford food.
> 
> *Met her yesterday mate for second date, was good we had a laugh, enjoyed ourselves *  * She's stopping over for date number 3 on Thursday and has made it perfectly clear that she want's the dick* :lol:


Sounds like a right slag, well done pal!

Down to serious business, just necking a quick coffee then heading straight to the gym after work


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

just back from the gym, think im gonna like this HIT style workouts, did a push day and my chest was pumped after the first exercise.

went like this:

most lifts were either taken to positive failure with two spotted reps (pf) or negative failure with slow negatives (nf)

chest dips - lee preist style - 1x10 @ bodyweight, 1x8 @ bodyweight + 10kg, 1x6 @ bodyweight + 25kg, finsihed of with a couple of slow negatives

inc DB bench - 1x10 @ 22.5kg, 1x8 @ 27.5kg (pf) each hand

flat flys - 1x10 @ 12.5kg 1x9 @ 20kg each hand (pf)

upright rows - 1 rest pause set @ 10,5,3 reps

lat raise 1x10 @ 5kg, 1 x10 @ 7.5kg, 1x5 @ 7kg (nf)

chest press machine rest pause, drop set - 100kg x3 90kg x3 80kg x2, literally had nothing left in me after these

these are lee priest style dips if anyones wondering how they differ from normal dips or chest dips -






best pump ever :thumb:

nutrition and the like:

3185 kcals

407g protein, 97g carbs (post workout only) 150g fats


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> just back from the gym, think im gonna like this HIT style workouts, did a push day and my chest was pumped after the first exercise.
> 
> went like this:
> 
> ...


Good man 

Won't be catching up to you two until mid Sept now when I get loan, so will be just be trying to maintain for now.

Quick question that will sound stupid, but what is HIT?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

well, im away for the first two weeks of September, so plenty of time to catch up, and if you can at least maintain for the time being till the loan comes through, its better than nothing eh pal!

HIT is high intensity training, look up dorian yates and mike mentzer on youtube, just trying something new to shock my body into new growth

check out these vids,

mentzer -






yates -






yates uses 1 or two warm ups, and 1 working set to failure, mentzer pretty much used just one set with super sets and rest pause


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> well, im away for the first two weeks of September, so plenty of time to catch up, and if you can at least maintain for the time being till the loan comes through, its better than nothing eh pal!
> 
> HIT is high intensity training, look up dorian yates and mike mentzer on youtube, just trying something new to shock my body into new growth
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, may end up using this method start of cycle then


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

nice sesh the dan, macros looking good also! u cutting atm?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

gonna use it with PPL for 12 weeks, then how they are set out in blood and guts/or mentzer, for 12 weeks seeing me into the new year, then for another 12 im gonna have a go at DC training, which is hit but higher frequency, like each body part twice a week..have only really looked into the blood and guts trainer before so go a bit of reading to do before i try to use the other methods


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> nice sesh the dan, macros looking good also! u cutting atm?


cheers janik 

yeah mate, im off to Tenerife in september for a couple weeks so on a mini cut before i go....from october onwards its time to bulk again :thumb:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I currently follow a DY style HIT routine, love it tbh. Couple of warm ups, 1 heavy set to failure and then drop sets/negatives to failure. Very enjoyable.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

awesome journal. *subbed


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

How are you getting on with dy training? Id like to try this but for some reason i wouldn't feel like ive done enough just doing one working set till failure?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I fvcking love lee preist's accent! "Till your bent like a banana" was the best line! Half expecting him to say 'sheila' after every sentence.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

X2 for the accent, was watching some videos of priest the other day, even when he was 17 he was a unit haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> X2 for the accent, was watching some videos of priest the other day, even when he was 17 he was a unit haha


yeah he wasn't afraid of the juice even from a young age! unbelievable how big he got in the off season though isn't it!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh yea, forgot to add yesterdays update.

Did legs, strength up a bit felt I could do more for longer with less DOMS after aswell 

Added 5kg to squat, so up to 65kg now (laugh away).

Added weight to every exercise so not too shabby really


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> yeah he wasn't afraid of the juice even from a young age! unbelievable how big he got in the off season though isn't it!
> 
> View attachment 91821


Blimey, never seen a pic of him off season, seen one of Yates and cutler before...not very pretty haha, amazing though how they get back into stage condition within a few months is awesome though!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Oh yea, forgot to add yesterdays update.
> 
> Did legs, strength up a bit felt I could do more for longer with less DOMS after aswell
> 
> ...


As long as you are adding weight or reps to the exercises week in, week out then you are doing something right! It's all progress at the end of the day :thumb:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Alright lads,

I've kind of been M.I.A. With these updates.

I haven't trained for the past 3 days- now, got a trapped nerve in my chest and nothing will sort it.

I have tried heat packs, ice packs, voltarol, deep heat, a massage and nada!!!

It's soo bad that I'm having trouble with breathing and movement in general.

The only way I could describe it would be it feels like I have something entering my chest and exiting at the opposite part in my back... If that makes any sense.

If you guys know how to get rid of a trapped nerve please let me know, I'm f*cked here lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Oh yea, forgot to add yesterdays update.
> 
> Did legs, strength up a bit felt I could do more for longer with less DOMS after aswell
> 
> ...


As long as the weight is going up no one can say anything bro.

Plus if you're doing 65kg with good form and Rom, it's way better than the guy that squats 140 but only moves 2in 

Keep it up and soon enough you'll achieve aesthetics

Now I'm going to shoot myself for using the word aesthetics


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> cheers janik
> 
> yeah mate, im off to Tenerife in september for a couple weeks so on a mini cut before i go....from october onwards its time to bulk again :thumb:


If this is how you cut I actually can't wait to see how you bulk, you'll be a monster


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Alright lads,
> 
> I've kind of been M.I.A. With these updates.
> 
> ...


My dad had one in his leg that the hospitals said was going to be hard to fix, went for loads of different meetings with doctors to try new ****, in the end he went to one of them guys who pull your joints and crack bones and **** and they fixed him in two sessions.....might be worth a google.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> As long as the weight is going up no one can say anything bro.
> 
> Plus if you're doing 65kg with good form and Rom, it's way better than the guy that squats 140 but only moves 2in
> 
> ...


Cheers mate  Was just about to post asking where you were 

Trapped nerve... I'd just rest it mate, these things tend to just suddenly go away but could take a day could take a week. I'd go to the docs if it doesn't budge. I know the feeling you describe, I had it on tren but only for 5 minutes. Very severe though, genuinely though I was having a heart attack.

I will achieve aesthetics mate! I've decided this time next year I'll be a unit at any cost! Can't wait to get some money in September and pile the weight on, until then I'll be on sub-2000kcal a day.... AGAIN. Fvck my life!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Take a look at this please guys, ideal xmas present for the kids

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/190745-nintendo-3ds-console-sale-perfect-condition.html#post3393342


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> I will achieve aesthetics mate! I've decided this time next year I'll be a unit at any cost! Can't wait to get some money in September and pile the weight on, until then I'll be on sub-2000kcal a day.... AGAIN. Fvck my life!


Telling you man, live webcam feed of that bird tonigh =££££


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Telling you man, live webcam feed of that bird tonigh =££££


If I had a webcam I'd genuinely consider it :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Gumtree it mate, itl be gone by tomorrow


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Gumtree it mate, itl be gone by tomorrow


Never used gumtree to sell things I'll take a look matey


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

x2 gumtree, ripped off many a cvnt on there  ...jokes


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> x2 gumtree, ripped off many a cvnt on there  ...jokes


So have I mate. Took my mates 03 plate rover 25 off him for free as the head gasket and immobiliser had went. Stuck it on Gumtree, big Asian lad called haroon (won't ever forget that for some reason) came and believed my story of it just having a flat battery :lol:

Took his 2k in crisp notes and fvcked off. My mate sent me a pic 5 hours later of Haroon, the car and the rac guy. Said the rac guy was there for two hours charging the battery :lol:

I'd have felt bad, had I not had the 2k in my wallet..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

you evil cvnt :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Right it's up on GumTree, now we wait  I just want to maintain until loan goes in.... I'll be getting paid from work aswell at that time so will be able to stick to a good bulking diet for an extended period of time... never done that before - I honestly think if I do everything right from then until 6 months time I'll be totally transformed.... I REALLY can't wait!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Hopefully we will all be where we want to be by the Xmas night out :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Hopefully we will all be where we want to be by the Xmas night out :lol:


Can't wait for it mate, I know exactly what I need to do now - it's just making sure I have the money there.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

mate, dont start me off about money, its two weeks in a row my work have underpaid me, i wouldnt mind if it was just an hours extra overtime..wouldnt be so fussed, but im doing all this extra work for em, and the cnuts owe me 70 odd quid, i best get it before i go away, need some extra euros!

not to mention money for the precious, expect a gazillion q's about sites and needles and everything that goes with it lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Alright lads,
> 
> I've kind of been M.I.A. With these updates.
> 
> ...


was wondering where you had been fella, glad to see you are still with us...despite your little bump in the road, had a trapped nerve around my rear delt/rhomboid area once....couldnt even lift my work bike into the back of a van without a crippling pain shooting through me in that area...didnt really go see the docs or anything, just let it ride out..took some time out from the gym and let it work its way out, not really sure what you can do with them?



AK-26 said:


> If this is how you cut I actually can't wait to see how you bulk, you'll be a monster


me neither mate, me neither...havent really attempted a proper bulk since i dropped all that weight a few years ago, been so paranoid about getting fat again, just been lean bulking or maintaining throughout the years since

seeing as im more clued up with diet and training, more so diet....i think its about time i smashed in those kcals and get huge! haha


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck tonight Leeds lad, pics for MA or GTFO.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

:beer:

Miss this thread for a day or two and lets see what i have missed,

SEX (or lack of , will see  ,need to get into MA)

Pawing off stuff for money

Injuries

bit of training

And who needs soaps lol

Seriously great thread lads, great read :thumb:

Leeds to make up the extra cals maybe look into homemade bulk shake consisting of oats , whey and evvo, cheap as dirt and easy to get the cals in till your money comes through.

Ak, that sucks mate tbh, i would go see a doc as they can be nothing or very serious.

Dan - glad to see your still training, cutting on 3000 cals, did i mention i hate you :lol: nah mate fair play to you i;m just jealous

:rockon:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm knocking it down to 2500 odd for the next two weeks mate, hopefully it won't affect things too much in the hu

as I'm still not quite there yet, might even chuck some extra cardio on top of what I do now, just gotta find the balance. Seeing as you brought it up, wanted to ask...how does olive oil taste in a shake. And will normal olive oil work or does it have to be the extra Virgin kind?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Think EVOO is designed to be put on food/in shakes. Olive oil is more for cooking ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ah I see, will have to bear that in mind, although I much prefer peanut butter in my shakes


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm carb cycling right now, on my high fat/low carb days I try have peanut butter,EVOO and coconut oil in every shake. Tastes pretty nice tbh.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds must be baw deep by now,...do us proud son


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> I'm knocking it down to 2500 odd for the next two weeks mate, hopefully it won't affect things too much in the hu
> 
> as I'm still not quite there yet, might even chuck some extra cardio on top of what I do now, just gotta find the balance. Seeing as you brought it up, wanted to ask...how does olive oil taste in a shake. And will normal olive oil work or does it have to be the extra Virgin kind?


As M.. said, personally i find it tastes horroble but gets the job done in the end, a better alternative is peanut butter for taste and the extra protrin but is more expensice and need a decent blender.

So use vetra vigin when using it as it is but when cooking you might aswell use olive oil as evoo will get denatured during cooking making it no different than ordinary olive oil.

How many weeks have you left before your hol mate??


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

You'd be surprised mate, never use a blender when I put peanut butter in with my choc protein, taste like a snickers bar...just put it in a normal shaker, gets the job done, may try evoo as an experiment but will prob just stick to the peanut butter, a kg of it is cheap enough from myprotein or bulkpowders. I have 17 days left till I fly out, gonna be 2800 odd on workout days, 2500 odd non workout, carbs only post workout, I have broccoli and a bit of mixed veg with my dinner but don't really count veg carbs. Then come October I'm gonna bulk through till march....well that's the plan for now


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Leeds must be baw deep by now,...do us proud son


Actually pictured that in a scottish accent, made me chuckle!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Steuk said:


> How are you getting on with dy training? Id like to try this but for some reason i wouldn't feel like ive done enough just doing one working set till failure?


Believe me mate, done with enough intensity,,,it's more than enough. esp when you add in forced reps and negatives, rest pause etc...lets just say the day after my HIT push workout, I had the most uncomfortable shower ever, every part of my chest and shoulders were screaming at me. If you wanna try it and don't like it, at least you can say you gave it a go


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Alright lads, how do you get rid of the guilt of fvcking a porker


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Gd night Leeds? Lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Gd night Leeds? Lol


I hate myself :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Alright lads, how do you get rid of the guilt of fvcking a porker


pmsl chunky chick was she?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> pmsl chunky chick was she?


Aye but she hid it well the cheeky bitch. Couldn't exactly back out when she was starkers in my bed with gash out either could I!?

Deleting POF today


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Aye but she hid it well the cheeky bitch. Couldn't exactly back out when she was starkers in my bed with gash out either could I!?
> 
> Deleting POF today


How on earth do u hide being chunky!?

What u deleting it for? U could have another date within a few days!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Aye but she hid it well the cheeky bitch. Couldn't exactly back out when she was starkers in my bed with gash out either could I!?
> 
> Deleting POF today


haha brilliant. bet she had big t!ts tho?....im actually partial to a bit of meat on the bone


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Alright lads, how do you get rid of the guilt of fvcking a porker


Mate you should have asked for some of her food to help with your bulk in return for more sex.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> How on earth do u hide being chunky!?
> 
> What u deleting it for? U could have another date within a few days!


Wore clothes that weren't too revealing, so I had no idea. She also used old pics I think..... fvck it I dunno if I'll delete it but feel like just focusing on myself for a while - if I'm out dating, I'm out spending money I could be spending on food or gear lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Wore clothes that weren't too revealing, so I had no idea. She also used old pics I think..... fvck it I dunno if I'll delete it but feel like just focusing on myself for a while - if I'm out dating, I'm out spending money I could be spending on food or gear lol


Is she still texting u? How u gna ditch her? Tell her u have an Sti that will do the trick! Dating is ****e I've given up too!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Mate you should have asked for some of her food to help with your bulk in return for more sex.


Hahahha yea mate I really should :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Is she still texting u? How u gna ditch her? Tell her u have an Sti that will do the trick! Dating is ****e I've given up too!


She text me saying she had a good night and to get back in touch if I wanna see her again...... I don't, so I won't :lol:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Hahahha yea mate I really should :lol:


Just need to think of a nice way to ask without upsetting her now


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> She text me saying she had a good night and to get back in touch if I wanna see her again...... I don't, so I won't :lol:


pics


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Bet the hardest decision for her was whether to eat you or fvck you.. :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> She text me saying she had a good night and to get back in touch if I wanna see her again...... I don't, so I won't :lol:


She will keep badgering u then thinking u r playing hard to get. Honestly put her out her misery now for your own sanity and phone battery lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> How on earth do u hide being chunky!?
> 
> What u deleting it for? U could have another date within a few days!


girls are a master at this! sifs or secret internet fattys as they are known, im guessing all her pictures were taken at various above her head angles and the like haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Wore clothes that weren't too revealing, so I had no idea. She also used old pics I think..... fvck it I dunno if I'll delete it but feel like just focusing on myself for a while - if I'm out dating, I'm out spending money I could be spending on food or gear lol


as janik said, x2 for the pics..lets see what you were dealing with!!

thats a good way of thinking about things, get your food and cycles sorted..then take care of your cock :lol: although next time you pick a girl up or get groomed on POF, at least have a first date in person before you decide you a re meeting up for a bang

ah i was having a **** start to my day, this has cheered me right up lol :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

That's what I don't get Leeds met her twice! Was she wearing that magic underwear!? I'm glad when I meet people now I'm smaller than people expect lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> That's what I don't get Leeds met her twice! Was she wearing that magic underwear!? I'm glad when I meet people now I'm smaller than people expect lol


She didn't look fat at all! I was on the fence about it, she was a little bit bigger than I usually go for but she wore tight clothes under like a jacket and skirt, so it was all sucked in. Fvck sake the one time I try not to be a judgmental [email protected] and give a girl a chance and it kicks me in the face :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Why didn't u get a naked pic out of her first u nutter! I do! Lolll


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Why didn't u get a naked pic out of her first u nutter! I do! Lolll


I like the way you work Kaywoodham!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Why didn't u get a naked pic out of her first u nutter! I do! Lolll


what did i say on page 26..



onthebuild said:


> sitting here hoping you come back and say shes god 3 eyes and one leg. internet dating at its best!
> 
> *ive told you, picture, in underwear, holding todays newspaper, or not worth the risk...* :whistling:


Sound advice!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

a pull session awaits me at the gym in 30 mins...raring to go! my new favourite pre workout out these days is a bulkpowders caffeine pill and a black coffee! gives me the jitters like jack3d but no come down, its great :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> a pull session awaits me at the gym in 30 mins...raring to go! my new favourite pre workout out these days is a bulkpowders caffeine pill and a black coffee! gives me the jitters like jack3d but no come down, its great :thumb:


Might try that mate, Jack3d makes me crash afterwards, and I've always been bad for comedowns


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

its the 1,3 dimethylamylamine in the pre workouts like jack and warrior blaze and more recently bbw charge that make me crash hard, all i wanna do is get into bed after i get in, taking silly amounts of caffeine seems to work the opposite, plus it saves money!

each one is double the strength of pro plus, gets me wired haha, actually feel it working now lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Too much shaggin and not enough training in here girls!

Leeds I want to know how did you get on with tren when you tried it?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

pull workout done and dusted

straight arm DB pull overs - (1x10 @ 20kg and 22.5kg warmups) 1x10 @27.5kg

One Arm DB row - (1x10 @ 30kg warm up) 1x10 @ 40kg

CGPD - (1x10 @ 60kg warm up) [email protected] 90kg

FacePull - (1x10 @15kg warmup) 1x12 @ 35kg

Rear Delt DB Fly - (1x10 @15kg warmup) 1x8 @ 22.5kg

Concentartion Curl (1x12 7.5kg warmup) 1x8 @ 15kg

BB Curl (1x8 @ 20kg warmup) 1x8 @30kg + a slow negative only set 1x4 @ 30kg

seated row machine 1x4 @ 100kg + 1x4 @105kg slow negative rest pause set

nice little push workout there, some weights were too light, the close grip pull down was just a bit too heavy to get a full 8 reps so will drop that down to 80-85kg next week..the BB curls at the end completely fried my arms, follwed up by the machine row rest pause set topped it off

thats it for the gym this week, back again on monday

foodwise

3506 kcals,

436g protein, 121g carbs, 166g fat

that is all :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Craig mate, I won't be touching tren again. Major insomnia, feeling.... Distant is only word to describe it, I literally felt like I was a different person with someone else's memories. Mood swings, one minute cloud 9 next minute severly depressed, swear to god I though I was having a heart attack at one point - hunched over my desk clutching my chest struggling to breath, sharp stabbing pain in my heart, it stopped just as I was about to call an ambulance.

And that was only at 75mg/EoD tren A, won't be using it again unless I need to!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Did chest and tris today, chest looks sh1t but it'll get there.

Did some HIT on flat DB press but think I went too heavy with my warmups, so couldn't do as much on my working set. Will try again next session!

Here's a progress pic to pull yourselves to guys - yes I took it in Primark changing rooms


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

nice shoulders lad :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> nice shoulders lad :thumb:


Cheers matey, think they're my strong point tbh.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Looking good there wee man shooders are defo coming on!

Re the tren that's helped me made up my mind it ain't for me yet!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Looking good there wee man shooders are defo coming on!
> 
> Re the tren that's helped me made up my mind it ain't for me yet!


use deca instead  leeds you have used it before..both being progestines how did they differ in your experience side/gains wise?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheers Craig mate!

Dan, I personally love deca, the aches and pains you get from being on cycle and growing so fast are reduced considerably. I notice some good strength gains on it aswell, definitely something to consider adding into a test cycle!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh, and hard to compare. I never got amazing gains from tren, possibly because I was averaging 3 hours sleep a night with the insomnia


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK mate, gonna try that ravenous tonight, how much should I take?

Hope your chest is feeling better by the way mate!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Deca it is

600mg test 300 mg deca week

Running the tbol and var for 8 week minimum first


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Deca it is
> 
> 600mg test 300 mg deca week
> 
> Running the tbol and var for 8 week minimum first


liking the sound of that craigyboy lad! logging it i presume?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> liking the sound of that craigyboy lad! logging it i presume?


Yes gonna keep my journal going for this! Nothing much to report yet as only on 3rd day but when there is you'll know, my pics are quality w4nk material :tongue:

Dan why do you have predator banner in your sig?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

they def do the trick for me standing there in your little panties :lol:

i have a banner there as im a board rep for them :thumb:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> they def do the trick for me standing there in your little panties :lol:
> 
> i have a banner there as im a board rep for them :thumb:


I smell a discount or 6 :whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i get 30 quid a month off my bill, and a sexy sig, i even made it myself...so if you ever wanna buy anything, (that goes for anyone here) just get to their site through my sig! plus makes me look good,...if i come across posts regarding nutrition and training and what not, i can link people to articles on their site and blog etc

not sure how often they review things, but they have analytical software sees how many times my links have been clicked and all that jazz, but im half a month in and i take it things are so far so good


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

That 30 quid ain't bad mate that's a pot of protein a month

Think I will need to be bad mouthing you a bit in an email to predator

How did you wangle that one?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

lol, you will be doing no such thing!

well they put up a post not so long ago, i replyed with my 'credentials'  and they accepted


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I've made a thread specially for Leeds


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

link?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

She actually fvcking has lol


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I've made a thread specially for Leeds


Good lass lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Good lass lol


Guys b1tching in it already too lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

bit of porn for you guys



think the cut is going well so far :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ahhhh mate that's some serious good work right there!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> bit of porn for you guys
> 
> View attachment 91943
> View attachment 91944
> ...


looking good mate! shame about the ugly mug... :lol:


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> bit of porn for you guys
> 
> View attachment 91943
> View attachment 91944
> ...


Looking cut up there boy! I want to know how long you've been training for and what supps you have used in the past.

FYI loose the joey Essex hairdo


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Looking good dan


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Looking cut up there boy! I want to know how long you've been training for and what supps you have used in the past.
> 
> FYI loose the joey Essex hairdo


craigy boy..check this link out for a bit of history http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/178510-ukm-hall-fame.html

the first set of pics was a bulk that went horribly wrong, second set was after a couple months 2 weeks on/two weeks off clen/keto cycle, third set was i actually started to focus more on my diet and was lean bulking, then the last set was earlier this year after i ran a log for a couple of PES products for predator, think that might have gave me a helping hand in becoming a rep for em, the results from the log is here as i know you jocks have a hard time reading so i will save you a few pages :lol: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/predator-nutrition/162924-predator-nutrition-body-transformation-pes-competition-anabeta-erase-6.html

(btw, my grandad is from Glasgow, so im allowed to take the ****, as i have jock blood courseing through my veins, albeit a small amount mind, kinda like coloured people and the use of the 'n' word)

throughout most of years i have only used food and protein supps, creatine, beta alanine, glutamines etc

the only thing not otc iv have used is the clen

im currently using pes anabeta elite, erase pro, alpha t2, i dont really think herbal stuff is all its cracked up to be, however i won £200 to spend on them when i finished the log so i thought i may as well use em

if you wanna have a look at what they are - http://www.predatornutrition.com/PES-Physique-Enhancing-Science?utm_source=UK-M%2BDan&utm_medium=Signature&utm_campaign=UKMSignatureDan

and there is an article here about the fat burner im using (alpha t2) http://blog.predatornutrition.com/2012/03/19/does-35-diiodo-l-thyronine-t2-increase-resting-metabolic-rate-and-reduce-body-weight-without-undesirable-side-effects/?utm_source=UKM&utm_medium=Signature&utm_campaign=UKMSignatureDan

makes for quiet a good read :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Looking good dan


cheers marrsy, got two weeks till i go away so really stepping it up


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

DAN!!! Hope you see this in time, I'm doing back and bi's tonight, gonna be starting with DL's but wanting to carry on the HIT.... what would you recommend for this set wise? Stick to two light warmup sets and one burn out set followed by two drop sets right? Do this for every exercise?

Cheers mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

hello mate, iv not done deadlifts HIT yet,

but here is the vid for it -






and here is the link with the exercise breakdown, they are put later on in the workout, with only one warmup set and one all out set, no drop sets!! if you do it as the first exercise then use 2-3 warmups before one all out set 

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-2.htm


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> hello mate, iv not done deadlifts HIT yet,
> 
> but here is the vid for it -
> 
> ...


Thanks pal


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

No worries mate, how did you get on?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> No worries mate, how did you get on?


Setting off in 20 mins will update when I get back


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

O.k, HIT on back done, fvcking LOVED IT!!!! Definitely sticking to this for a while, not had that much fun in the gym for a long time!

*DB Pullover*

Warmup

22kg x 10

24kg x 10

Working Set

28kg x 7 (Took about 4 seconds of struggling to get last one up, was definitely to failure :lol: )

*Close Grip Pulldown*

Warmup

45kg x 10

Working Set

59kg x 8

*Cable Rows*

Warmup

45kg x 10

Working Set

52kg x 8

*Deadlifts*

Warmup

50kg x 10

Working set

70kg x 10 (Could have gone heavier on these but first time doing partial negs to shins - Felt it hit back so much more)

*One arm DB Row*

Warm up

22kg x 10

Working set

26kg x 10

REALLY enjoyed that tonight, 1 minute rest between sets, was totally shattered by the end and pumped like mad. Will be using HIT from now on until results plateau, as I really enjoy this style of working out 

Reps to Dan for introducing me to it :thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

No worries, I'm glad you enjoyed it...after a while it's a welcoming change to doing straight sets of 3x12 etc. you said you struggled on the last db pull over, we're you working out alone or do you have a partner?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> No worries, I'm glad you enjoyed it...after a while it's a welcoming change to doing straight sets of 3x12 etc. you said you struggled on the last db pull over, we're you working out alone or do you have a partner?


Alone tonight mate, so no spotter


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

When training this way Its best to have a spotter, even if you just ask a random for help with that one last rep, take the db pull over, you say you struggled to get the last one up, with a spot you prob could have done a couple more reps really emphasising the negatives, esp with push type movements, with the pull downs a way around it without a spot it partial reps once positive failure has been reached.

That's a good point to note though about the deadlifts, it's pulling them from the floor that involves the glutes and hams, whereas if done like you did with going just to the shins, it's more like doing rack pulls, where you almost remove the glute and hamstring part of the :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> When training this way Its best to have a spotter, even if you just ask a random for help with that one last rep, take the db pull over, you say you struggled to get the last one up, with a spot you prob could have done a couple more reps really emphasising the negatives, esp with push type movements, with the pull downs a way around it without a spot it partial reps once positive failure has been reached.
> 
> That's a good point to note though about the deadlifts, it's pulling them from the floor that involves the glutes and hams, whereas if done like you did with going just to the shins, it's more like doing rack pulls, where you almost remove the glute and hamstring part of the :thumb:


Yea not felt the deads hit my back like that in a long time, completely rinsed it  Very glad I watched that video!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, make sure you watch the rest of the series, has a vid for chest and bi/back/legs/shoulders and tri, if you don't have a split like that you can easily put the exercises into your own splits, I'm using them in a PPL split atm, works quite well as I only want to go 3 times peer week

Hope you've had a good weekend mate


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Well, make sure you watch the rest of the series, has a vid for chest and bi/back/legs/shoulders and tri, if you don't have a split like that you can easily put the exercises into your own splits, I'm using them in a PPL split atm, works quite well as I only want to go 3 times peer week
> 
> Hope you've had a good weekend mate


Yea I think I'll mix it up a bit and try a totally new split, really enjoyed last night because it wasn't just more of the same!

Thanks mate you too  It's just a chiller for me today now, not even out of bed yet


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> bit of porn for you guys
> 
> View attachment 91943
> View attachment 91944
> ...


lookin good danny boy! especially the legs :beer:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Fvck me dan, careful the wind doesn't blow you away!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Super_G said:


> Fvck me dan, careful the wind doesn't blow you away!!


he lives x


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Fvck me dan, careful the wind doesn't blow you away!!


The only thing getting blown away will be all the girls on the beach as aroun by the pool wen I get my kit off to top up my tan :thumb:

Ps....don't tell my misses I said that :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Right ladies just done a HIT shoulders session courtesy of our friend Dorian Yates, and gotta say I loved it 

*DB Shoulder Press*

Warmup

16kg x 10

20kg x 10

Working Set

26kg x 8 - Could have gone heavier on this, and next time I will

*Side Raises*

Warmup

6kg x 10

Working Set

10kg x 8

*Low-Pulley Delt Raise*

Warmup

5kg x 10

Working Set

10kg x 8

*Reverse DB Flye*

Warmup

8kg x 10

Working Set

10kg x 8

*Hanging Leg Raises*

Working Sets

(BW x 8) x 4

Overall was happy with this.... love the intensity of the workout, constantly moving onto the next, you don't get bored and it doesn't feel like a chore.

Oh, and somehow weight is at 11 stone 7lbs..... god knows how since I'm skint and shouldn't be gaining, but gone up a lb or 2 since last week.... not gonna complain 

Thanks again Dan for introducing me to HIT, loving it. and AK, you still alive bro?

EDIT: 1 Minute rest between every set


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Right ladies just done a HIT shoulders session courtesy of our friend Dorian Yates, and gotta say I loved it
> 
> *DB Shoulder Press*
> 
> ...


good sesh there bro....strong DB press


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> good sesh there bro....strong DB press


Cheers mate  On cycle I was pressing more on shoulders than on chest lol. Got strong shoulders but crappy chest


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Cheers mate  On cycle I was pressing more on shoulders than on chest lol. Got strong shoulders but crappy chest


atleast youve atleast 1 strong point son, iv got sh!te everything :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> atleast youve atleast 1 strong point son, iv got sh!te everything :lol:


I dunno mate, you're looking more aesthetic than me at the moment :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

right guys, quick update before i make my dinner

did legs today, nice little session, was in and out quite sharpish!

SLDL - (70kg,80kg,85kg,110kgx5 warmups) 140kgx5

Legpress - (69kg,93kg,125kg,157kgx5 warmup) 189kg x12, 3 plates of the full stack 

Leg Curl - 80kgx16 Rest pause set

Leg Ext - 80kg x20 Rest pause set

Calf raise - (63kg,93kgx15 warmup) 133kg x20...calfs were screaming at me by this point lol

nutritions:

2878kcals

317g protein, 127g carbs, 120g fats

for the next two weeks im having a stab at intermittant fasting as an experiment, today i fasted from 7pm sunday night up till 1pm this afternoon, where i had my first meal, trained a couple hours later, folled by my post workout shake, then im gonna have the rest of my kcals from my dinner and a shake before bed, so far it didnt affect my workout, but we shall see how im doing by the end of the week, but so far, so good


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

**** me, am I feeling it in my legs today! As if I'm lugging around two dead weights, plus I wore my heavy cat workboots today, school boy error on my part I must say! Straight home to sit down when I get In me thinks :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> **** me, am I feeling it in my legs today! As if I'm lugging around two dead weights, plus I wore my heavy cat workboots today, school boy error on my part I must say! Straight home to sit down when I get In me thinks :lol:


I'm feeling it in my stomach, pound a pint Mondays so only night I can afford a drink


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i havent had a drink since the gf's birthday on 9th june, 72 ood days or something like that, i found i can take it or leave it...will be having a few on holiday though!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just curious Dan, how you finding leg development with out squats ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i usually do squats, its just i have had work done on my sleeve..some of it was around my rear delt and untill its had time to heal and settle i didnt want the oly bar across them, will start squatting again when i get back from my holiday, but as for the development, last week i did 181kg for 5 reps, this week i did 189kg x10 on the legpress and upped the exten by another 5 kg so its not had too much of a negative affect


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ah fair one I get you, looking at getting my sleeve ASAP as to have a minimal effect on training, just need to settle on a design now.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just to let you guys know, I'm now a rep for MuscleFood 

Anyone have any questions feel free to fire them my way, I'll be glad to help 

MuscleFood


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats lad, that help you out with your food situation with discounts and stuff ?

I'm at home on leave right now for two weeks but planning on putting an order in when I go back to base. Is there a code or something to link it to you for commission ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Congrats lad, that help you out with your food situation with discounts and stuff ?
> 
> I'm at home on leave right now for two weeks but planning on putting an order in when I go back to base. Is there a code or something to link it to you for commission ?


Cheers mate  If I get enough people buying I get freebies etc, also get commission on every order that someone makes through my link. You can either use the link above I posted, or www.musclefood.com/leeds

I'm not sure if my personalised link is working just yet, but the one I posted above is


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

How long did it take them to deliver your order that time dude, like 3kg of chicken from my butcher was 3 quid or so less than 5 kg of there diced stuff, def interested in putting an order In coz my butchers chicken wasn't nearly enough lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> How long did it take them to deliver your order that time dude, like 3kg of chicken from my butcher was 3 quid or so less than 5 kg of there diced stuff, def interested in putting an order In coz my butchers chicken wasn't nearly enough lol


Couple of days mate! Fast delivery and if you miss it the CS get in touch with you straight away to sort it out.

Also very lean, hardly any fat on there which is perfect for me since I just cut it off.

Make sure to order through my link mate, I get commission then


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Where's AK?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

He is injuried atm, don't Think he is training for a bit, me and Leeds are still here though...arnt we enough for you :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Where's AK?


Recovering from an injury at the moment mate, hopefully he'll be back soon


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah send him my love  lol.

Nope 3 is def better than 2 mwahahaha

AK gives me a kick up the ass in my journal all the time he needs to hurry up and recover the big baby


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Couple of days mate! Fast delivery and if you miss it the CS get in touch with you straight away to sort it out.
> 
> Also very lean, hardly any fat on there which is perfect for me since I just cut it off.
> 
> Make sure to order through my link mate, I get commission then


wicked! will need it deilvered on friday or saturday so i can make a start cooking it up..will make sure i go through your link, in return click my banner everynow and then, even if you dont wanna buy anything from pred, i think the more of my links of site, fb twitter etc that get clicked on, the better i look as a rep lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah send him my love  lol.
> 
> Nope 3 is def better than 2 mwahahaha
> 
> AK gives me a kick up the ass in my journal all the time he needs to hurry up and recover the big baby


i can give quite a good kick :tongue: i tried o pop in earlier to see how u were getting on, but i couldnt find any training...just pages of banter! sort it out woody! :thumbup1:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> wicked! will need it deilvered on friday or saturday so i can make a start cooking it up..will make sure i go through your link, in return click my banner everynow and then, even if you dont wanna buy anything from pred, i think the more of my links of site, fb twitter etc that get clicked on, the better i look as a rep lol


Mate.... how the hell did you make a sig? I thought you had to be a gold member?

Also, if you order tomorrow it should land with you for Friday. You get to choose delivery date so you aren't left in the dark with it 

I will do mate, will take a look through but won't be buying anything yet due to extreme shortage of funds


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> i can give quite a good kick :tongue: i tried o pop in earlier to see how u were getting on, but i couldnt find any training...just pages of banter! sort it out woody! :thumbup1:


The banter isn't that bad in my new one! Sure u looked at the new one? I did have a week off but back on it as of yesterday and trained today too, even put up new pics lol. There is def training going on!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i know, i felt a bit silly as i had already been accepted to be their rep, and when i tried to set the sig up, it said i wasnt allowed one..i thought i was gonna have to decline, but i had a word with katy and she sorted me out 

will have a look at my food situation and see if i need to make an order, otherwise will have to do it for next week and freeze it till get back from my holiday!

bet it tastes so much better than the supermarket crap lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> i know, i felt a bit silly as i had already been accepted to be their rep, and when i tried to set the sig up, it said i wasnt allowed one..i thought i was gonna have to decline, but i had a word with katy and she sorted me out
> 
> will have a look at my food situation and see if i need to make an order, otherwise will have to do it for next week and freeze it till get back from my holiday!
> 
> bet it tastes so much better than the supermarket crap lol


Ahh, Katy is away for a week, I will message Lorian and see if he can do it 

Yea it tastes a lot better mate, really does. Also the breasts aren't injected with water/salt, so they don't sweat out in the pan. First time I made a meal with them I used two breasts as I used to do, could barely finish the meal :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Ahh, Katy is away for a week, I will message Lorian and see if he can do it
> 
> Yea it tastes a lot better mate, really does. Also the breasts aren't injected with water/salt, so they don't sweat out in the pan. First time I made a meal with them I used two breasts as I used to do, *could barely finish the meal* :lol:


now thats what im talking about :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Right, PM'd Lorian so hopefully can get it sorted out


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> now thats what im talking about :thumb:


It's so tasty I came home today to find the cats eating the ones I left on the side to defrost.......

:cursing:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

cheeky bastards! my dog always hovers around me when im cooking and eating, just thinking to myself there's no chance she is getting any..i dont share when it comes to food haha


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

O.k training update! Did HIT chest session today, although I forgot to watch the Dorian Yates youtube video before, so had to make it up as I went along :lol:

*Chest*

*Incline DB Press*

Warmup

18kg x 10

22kg x 10

Working Set

28kg x 8 - Felt I could have gone higher on this, will try for the 30s next week

*Incline DB Flyes*

Warmup

10kg x 10

Working Set

14kg x 8 - Again gonna increase this next week

*Low Pulley Cable Flyes*

Warmup

11kg x 10

Working Set

18kg x 8

*Cable Flyes*

Warmup

11kg x 10

Working Set

18kg x 8

*Triceps*

*Overhead Extensions*

Warmup

18kg x 10

working Set

27kg x 8

*Tricep Pulldowns*

Warmup

18kg x 10

Working Set

27kg x 8

Was going to do some skullcrushers at this point but a couple of greedy cvnts were hogging the bars

*Machine extensions*

Warmup

30kg x 10

Working Set

45kg x 8

*Skullcrushers*

Warmup

20kg x 10

Working Set

22.5kg x 8

That's it for today, gonna be doing legs tomorrow, hopefully see the squat weight go up


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I will use your link Leeds  it will be two weeks till I order do I will check that your links work before I order.

If you want to look busy you could check if the currier is cleared to deliver to military bases, I can do it myself like if needed


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> I will use your link Leeds  it will be two weeks till I order do I will check that your links work before I order.
> 
> If you want to look busy you could check if the currier is cleared to deliver to military bases, I can do it myself like if needed


Thanks mate 

It will be in the U.K right? I'll find out for you now


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> O.k training update! Did HIT chest session today, *although I forgot to watch the Dorian Yates youtube video before, so had to make it up as I went along * :lol:
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> ...


thought to myself that didnt look right haha,

good session, always good to underestimate the working weight, gives you a good idea of how much to increase it by..recone you could easily smash the 30's/32kg db incline next workout looking at those numbers, however..looks a bit too much emphasis on the flys, you did 3 exercises that basically replicated eachother, and too much tricep isolation,

because yates does chest/bi i made my own chest/tri workout to use, recon you might like it

all to failure, minimum 6-8 reps)

weighted dips (on parallel bars) 2 warmups at bodyweight, 1 working set with weigth hanging off your waist x8 reps min (





 like this

incline DB bench - 1 warm up, i working set to fail

one fly variation, (flat, inc,cable...cable would be a good one here to finish yoyur chest off) 1 workset x8-12 reps

overhead tri exten 1 warmup, 1 workset to fail

pushdowns/or skulls 1 workset to fail

really focus on the slow negs, 3-4 seconds should do it, and give you a pretty awesome pump bu the time you get to the flys and tricep work

reason i do the weighted dips first, its like the upper body squat!...such a good compound movement to target your chest, and gives your chest, front delts and tris a good warm up! plus my gym dosent have a decline bench and i try to stay out of the smith machine as much as i can, also if you dont have bars then you can sub the CGBP for it and it would look like this

decline bench - 2 warmups, 1 workset to fail

incline DB bench -1warmup, 1 working set to fail

fly - 1 workset to fail (by this time your chest is fully warmed up, no need for extra warmup sets)

CGBP - 1 warmup 1 workset to fail

Overhead tri ext - 1 warm up, 1 workset to fail

skulls or pusdowns 1 workset to fail

two options for your next chest/tri workout, i do the first one but as a push workout, and add upright rows and side lat raises

as you progress through the workout, your chest and tris are getting a good worout, and no need for extra exercises that are basically doing the same thing :thumb: thats one of the main things behind hit, plus means youre not spending longer in the gym than you should


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

the thing with yates hit training is with only one working set you should definately up the weight, otherwise it isnt really a 'working set'.

For example if you normally DB press 28's, for 3 sets of 10, (30reps) you should definately be able to press 32 or above for 10 reps, one set. Its all about the intensity, like a drop set/ crucifiction, keep the intensity up to damage the muscle fibres more. Its just a matter of getting over the weight increase, and thinking this is my one and only heavy set, I need to destroy myself!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> the thing with yates hit training is with only one working set you should definately up the weight, otherwise it isnt really a 'working set'.
> 
> For example if you normally DB press 28's, for 3 sets of 10, (30reps) you should definately be able to press 32 or above for 10 reps, one set. Its all about the intensity, like a drop set/ crucifiction, keep the intensity up to damage the muscle fibres more. Its just a matter of getting over the weight increase, and thinking this is my one and only heavy set, I need to destroy myself!


Yea like I said in gym, really felt I should have upped the weight on the DBs, gonna try for 32s then next time!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

just whatever you used to do 3x10 on do that weight + 2kg at least. Thats what i'd do.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> It will be in the U.K right? I'll find out for you now


Yea mate, cheers


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Hold the bus, do I see reps for suppliers popping up all over the place? Free stuff and discounts you say? For promoting? Pro10 owe me big time :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Hold the bus, do I see reps for suppliers popping up all over the place? Free stuff and discounts you say? For promoting? Pro10 owe me big time :lol:


Aye mate, get buying some chicken lad 

MuscleFood


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marsy, as long as the person receiving the parcel is listed at the address of the base, you can indeed receive the delivery! It comes via DHL and the name is checked at the gate, so as long as your name is down on the base it'll get through :thumbup1:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Marsy, as long as the person receiving the parcel is listed at the address of the base, you can indeed receive the delivery! It comes via DHL and the name is checked at the gate, so as long as your name is down on the base it'll get through :thumbup1:


Sorted cheers pal


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

my new bibles arrived today lads, nice bit of reading material for the holiday like :thumb:



should keep me busy and give me plenty to think about for when i get back and attempt to put some mass on  ..cutting i can do...putting on quality size is a different kettle of fish all together


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> my new bibles arrived today lads, nice bit of reading material for the holiday like :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 92347
> 
> ...


Where did you get them mate and how much? Looks like a solid purchase when I have the cash!

Just done legs, impressed with the new PBs on every lift, will write it up tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

got them on ebay, both for 13.99 inc postage from the same seller, practically brand new condition, is a small fold in on of the covers corner but for that money you cant complain

looking forward to seeing the write up :thumb:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> AK mate, gonna try that ravenous tonight, how much should I take?
> 
> Hope your chest is feeling better by the way mate!


Alright Lads!!

Chest has finally sorted itself out, no more trapped nerve 

gonna be back to usual training from tomorrow onwards so updates will be regular.

Leeds, take 2 before breakfast/lunch/dinner, so 6 caps in total for the day.

sorry for the late as hell reply, just catching up with the journal atm


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Alright Lads!!
> 
> Chest has finally sorted itself out, no more trapped nerve
> 
> ...


Good to have you back mate 

I've found that taking just 1 in the morning before eating gives me a huge appetite boost all day! This stuff is amazing, thanks for sending me it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

weheyyyyyy, AK is back! good to see ya mate :thumb:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Good to have you back mate
> 
> I've found that taking just 1 in the morning before eating gives me a huge appetite boost all day! This stuff is amazing, thanks for sending me it


no worries dude

thats even better, it'll last you even longer now.

i take it you're liking the ravenous then, btw you experienced the only side effect..... GAS!!!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> no worries dude
> 
> thats even better, it'll last you even longer now.
> 
> i take it you're liking the ravenous then, btw you experienced the only side effect..... GAS!!!!


Not experienced any sides mate! I used to be really bad for that last cycle, think my body wasn't used to eating so much... 7 sh1ts in a day plus excessive gas was a nightmare, luckily my stomach seems fine nowadays


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> weheyyyyyy, AK is back! good to see ya mate :thumb:


I'M Back!!!

Just been having a look through, you seriously make cutting look easy mate.

gonna be trying your method when i'm big enough....... in a few years :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Got a question for you guys/girls in regards to cardio:

I have always done high intensity cardio, its my preferred type but i now need to increase the intensity and distance in order to prepare for my basic training.

Now before i started my Tbol cycle, i used to get the occasional shin splint and i could deal with it but now its unbearable even with taurine and potassium.

Is there any way of reducing/getting rid of shin splints or is it just a case of sticking it out and pushing through?

I ask because i tend to get them bad at around the 2.5mile mark, when i push through and reach around 3miles i feel like i cant actually control my foot.

It sounds weird but i could try and move my toes in circles like when warming up my ankle but it wont happen.... well not easily anyway.

Any help would be seriously appreciated

Btw if the way i have typed it isn't clear, i'll rephrase it but i don't actually know how to explain it :huh:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Got a question for you guys/girls in regards to cardio:
> 
> I have always done high intensity cardio, its my preferred type but i now need to increase the intensity and distance in order to prepare for my basic training.
> 
> ...


I think the best thing you could do to help with the shin splints is to order some high quality lean meats from our friends over at MuscleFood

*www.musclefood.com/leeds*

:laugh:

Seriously though mate, no idea sorry, I've never experienced them too bad so never had to deal with them!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I think the best thing you could do to help with the shin splints is to order some high quality lean meats from our friends over at MuscleFood
> 
> *www.musclefood.com/leeds*
> 
> ...


I like that every post is a way for you to plug your product :lol:

I Know the Tbol has gone and made it worse, i'll do a bit of googling to see if there is anything i can do about it.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I think the best thing you could do to help with the shin splints is to order some high quality lean meats from our friends over at MuscleFood
> 
> *www.musclefood.com/leeds*
> 
> ...


shameless plug there haha, but i like his style lol

sorry bro, only cardio i ever do is on my rounds which is pretty low intensity so have never really experienced shin splints or the like

apologies dude, maybe one of our readers can chime in with some advice?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

LEGS today!

*Squats*

Warmup

40kg x 8

60kg x 8

Working Set

80kg x 7 - New PB

*Leg Press*

Warmup

80kg x 8

Working Set

100kg x 10 - Pushed through the pain and found I could get 10.... surprised at this, will be upping the weight a lot next week for sure

*Seated Leg Curl*

Not gonna lie forgot what I did, but quarter stacked x 10 warmup, half stacked x 8 working 

*Extensions*

Warmup

40kg x 10

working Set

60kg x 8

*Calf Raises*

Warmup

50kg x 10

Working Set

80kg x 6

Some of those are estimates as I can't remember the exact weight, gonna have to start writing them down! I know that EVERY weight has gone up, not really surprising since I only recently started training legs frequently


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Nice leg day there mate.

Congrats on the PB on squats, it'll only get better mate.

With leg press, once you actually break past the mental barrier of what weight is too much you'll be surprised on what you can move


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Nice leg day there mate.
> 
> Congrats on the PB on squats, it'll only get better mate.
> 
> With leg press, once you actually break past the mental barrier of what weight is too much you'll be surprised on what you can move


Cheers mate  I should have started training legs from the start, idiotic beginner error


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Cheers mate  I should have started training legs from the start, idiotic beginner error


Its all good, i started off as a bicep boy too..... except i didn't have biceps :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Its all good, i started off as a bicep boy too..... except i didn't have biceps :lol:


And now look at you.... UNIT :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> And now look at you.... UNIT :lol:


Thats the aim broski!!!

I want to get big, paint myself green and go to a Halloween party as the hulk


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Thats the aim broski!!!
> 
> I want to get big, paint myself green and go to a Halloween party as the hulk


When you jumping back on cycle mate? Mid-September time? :thumbup1:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome back AK 

Just out of curiosity what service you joining ?

Regarding shin splints, when your running, especially at high speed does the ball of your heel strike the floor first ?

If so changing your running form so your forefoot lands first can stop people getting shin splints. There is a video on YouTube that explains it better I will try dig it out tomorrow.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Welcome back AK
> 
> Just out of curiosity what service you joining ?
> 
> ...


The hell are you doing up at this time mate


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> The hell are you doing up at this time mate


Went to see the new Boune film then went to a mates for a bit, what was your excuse ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Went to see the new Boune film then went to a mates for a bit, what was your excuse ?


Drunk half a bottle of amaretto and got talking to some major fitties on POF :lol:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Lol you and POF lad! You never go out to meet girls ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Lol you and POF lad! You never go out to meet girls ?


No way it's the 21st century lol. Internet all the way ha


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> No way it's the 21st century lol. Internet all the way ha


I guess it's cheaper than going out like.

Btw love your avatar Kay


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> I guess it's cheaper than going out like.
> 
> Btw love your avatar Kay


Iv changed it now I like the thought of having a kool avi but once I do it I feel weird not having one of me lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Lol you and POF lad! You never go out to meet girls ?


Banged a girl I met in the real world a few weeks ago... so there  Plus, one of them looks like this, gonna try my best to nail this one


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Banged a girl I met in the real world a few weeks ago... so there  Plus, one of them looks like this, gonna try my best to nail this one
> 
> View attachment 92441


She's totally fingers like to be fair. Get in there.



Kaywoodham said:


> Iv changed it now I like the thought of having a kool avi but once I do it I feel weird not having one of me lol


Bah, thought it was you and you had found an epic top.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Banged a girl I met in the real world a few weeks ago... so there  Plus, one of them looks like this, gonna try my best to nail this one
> 
> View attachment 92441


Leeds have u seen a face pic from the front? It's amazing how many people can look ok from the side but not the front. Also u have to check they have a nice smile. Oh and 'natural' pics that other people have taken without them trying to pose. If they don't have these, she's ugly, guarantee it.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Leeds have u seen a face pic from the front? It's amazing how many people can look ok from the side but not the front. Also u have to check they have a nice smile. Oh and 'natural' pics that other people have taken without them trying to pose. If they don't have these, she's ugly, guarantee it.


Yea she does mate, this one seems to be genuinely attractive. Are you still POFing btw?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Welcome back AK
> 
> Just out of curiosity what service you joining ?
> 
> ...


Cheers, going to be joining the royal marines mate.

Yeah when running i think it does strike the floor first, i take it that is not what i should be doing?

I'll have a look into running technique, but if you do find that video post it up mate :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea she does mate, this one seems to be genuinely attractive. Are you still POFing btw?


Nah ditched it ages ago. CBA with dating got enough on my plate without that hassle lol. Well that and there is enough meat on here to choose from hahaha


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

AK u are back  glad u r feeling better!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Cheers, going to be joining the royal marines mate.
> 
> Yeah when running i think it does strike the floor first, i take it that is not what i should be doing?
> 
> I'll have a look into running technique, but if you do find that video post it up mate :thumb:


Good luck mate, you done PRMC yet ? I keep thinking of transferring to the marines. How old are you btw ?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> AK u are back  glad u r feeling better!


Yeah Buddy!!! :thumbup1:



Marrsy86 said:


> Good luck mate, you done PRMC yet ? I keep thinking of transferring to the marines. How old are you btw ?


Cheers mate

Got a bit more training of my own to do before i do my prmc, the 32 weeks course is tough so i'd rather go in with the highest level of cardio fitness i can than struggle like hell.

I reckon i'll be fine with body weight exercises/circuits but the cardio will be my real test, but it will be worth it in the end 

You currently serving now? and i turned 21 in june.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm I'm the RAF, wish I had gone marines from the start to be honest though!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

she looks alright in the picture, but have you not learned your lesson and got one with todays paper? remember how slim we were a year ago, and its easier for girls to pile on the pounds... in a bad way!!! haha!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> she looks alright in the picture, but have you not learned your lesson and got one with todays paper? remember how slim we were a year ago, and its easier for girls to pile on the pounds... in a bad way!!! haha!


Added her on Facebook mate, she is FVCKING FIT! I'll be very surprised if anything comes of it, since I don't have the money/don't want to spend anything on her to get into her pants :lol:

We'll see


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Added her on Facebook mate, she is FVCKING FIT! I'll be very surprised if anything comes of it, since I don't have the money/*don't want to spend anything on her to get into her pants* :lol:
> 
> We'll see


chloroform's cheap enough mate


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> chloroform's cheap enough mate


I can get a pot of geeby for £40..... could easily make it last several girls, just have to convince them it's a salty beverage :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

amongst all of leeds and woodhams filth, thought id post up some training 

wont bore you with the warm ups, its the working set that counts :thumb:

all taken to positive failure

dips ( you know how i do em by now) - bodyweight + 25kg x7 reps - 1 rep more than last week

incline db bench - 1x10 @ 30kg - 2.5kg and 3 rep increase

DB flys - 1x12 @ 20kg - 2 reps more than last week

upright row - 37.5kg 1x20 rest pause set

DB laterals - 5kg x 20

CGBP with ezbar - 1x10 @ 50kg, [email protected] 50kg

tricep pushdown - 1x9 @ 40kg

done and dusted

this week i have been intermittent fasting, going 16 hours without eating, with an 8 hour eating window from 1pm-9pm where i get all my kcals over 3 meals and a shake before bed, been at it a week and so far hasnt affected my training, so that is going well, only one more week of cutting and im all set to start planning my bulk! cant wait


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

tonights dinner

450g lean steak mince

100g mixed veg

6 whole scrambled eggs

yum yum


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> tonights dinner
> 
> 450g lean steak mince
> 
> ...


Looks pretty tasty  Hate being at home on leave cos my phys and diet go out the window


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

its the bollox mate, stumbled across it by accident as i was running short of time so decided to bang em both together...has been a keeper ever since


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Todays Update

Shoulders and traps session today with training buddy, first session back since the trapped nerve.

Great session today even though i felt a little weak but i was still pushing the same weight as before, i thought it was understandable as i missed quite a few sessions.

Same as before i stuck to slow negatives and it hurt like a mofo 

The session...

Shoulders & Traps Session

15 mins of rotator cuff exercises, light weight on cables.

Shoulders

Rear Delt Flyes

-Working - 22kg 2x12 reps (slow negatives)

24kg 1xFailure (failed at 12 reps slow negatives)

Side Delt Raises

-Working - 18kg 3x12 reps (failed at 12 reps on slow negatives on last set)

- 20kg 1x12 reps (i did this just to see if i could with good form, will have to work on it )

Db Shoulder Press

-Working - 27kg 3x12 reps (concentrating on slow negatives)

- 30kg 1x12 reps

Traps

Tbar Cable Upright Rows

-Working - 50kg 4x12 reps

Front Barbell Shrugs

-Warmup - 60kg 1x22reps

-Working - 110kg 3x12 reps (concentrating on 2 second hold at top and bottom of movement)

Rear Barbell Shrugs

-Working - 110kg 3x12 reps (concentrating on 2 second hold at top and bottom of movement)

Weight hasn't gone up this session but thats ok with me, form and technique was good though so i'm happy.

First session back and i have seriously missed the gym, hopefully no more injuries :thumb:

Todays Diet

Breakfast

-100g whey protein, 100g oats, 1/2 avocado, 2 bananas, 2 tbsp pb, 2 tbsp honey and 600ml milk blended

-supplements (multivitamin, cod liver oil, glucosamine sulphate, zinc and magnesium)

-40mg Tbol

Snack

-tin of mackerel

-whey protein shake

Lunch

-rice with lentils

-3 chicken breasts grilled

-40mg Tbol

Snack

-4 boiled eggs quartered

-tin of tuna

-salad

Dinner

-sirloin steak

-roast potatoes

-salad

-20mg Tbol

Snack

-2 bananas

-whey with milk

And thats todays update.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I literally have the weakest shoulders


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> Todays Update
> 
> Shoulders and traps session today with training buddy, first session back since the trapped nerve.
> 
> ...


Tbol still treating you well mate?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Todays Update
> 
> Shoulders and traps session today with training buddy, first session back since the trapped nerve.
> 
> ...


Nice lifts after some time off mate :thumb:



danMUNDY said:


> I literally have the weakest shoulders


They'll explode on cycle mate, shoulders always grow like mad on the test


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> They'll explode on cycle mate,* shoulders always grow like mad on the test*


Stop it haha! Test salesman


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*They'll explode on cycle mate, shoulders always grow like mad on the test *


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Did back today, but went to a different gym with a mate to try it out, so routine was all over place. He doesn't train properly or regularly so didn't have the session I wanted, so won't bother writing it up. One good thing though, new PB on DL - 100kg for 7 reps, [email protected] lift but I'm gonna keep taking it heavier - my back is coming along nicely now and my housemate even complemented on my "sexy triangle shape" :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Did back today, but went to a different gym with a mate to try it out, so routine was all over place. He doesn't train properly or regularly so didn't have the session I wanted, so won't bother writing it up. One good thing though, *new PB on DL - 100kg for 7 reps*, [email protected] lift but I'm gonna keep taking it heavier - my back is coming along nicely now and my housemate even complemented on my "sexy triangle shape" :lol:


you say its a crappy lift, but its a pb, automatically makes it a jokes lift :thumb:

so what your house mate is saying is you have a good upper body but **** legs :lol:im sure they will come along nicley if you keep constant on the squats/legpress..im aiming for the full stack on monday 

seeing as my routine got messed up this week via a trip to the cinema, im doing my pull workout tomoz..looking forward to it  have got a few targets to work toward, my mate isnt in so will have to grab a random to give me a couple spotted reps haha...bring it on!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

looking good lads... cant wait to see where were all at in a couple of months.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Just finished a nice leg session, on my way home now so will have the update posted up after dinner


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> looking good lads... cant wait to see where were all at in a couple of months.


X2!!!!!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Drunk again


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Todays update

Leg session today with the missus, i think it went well considering the weight I'm lifting hasn't gone down during my break.

I managed 120kg squats for 11 reps with good form, so definitely happy with that 

Loving the pre-exhaust method on legs, i think i have finally found a leg routine that work for me.

Legs

Quad Extensions

-Warmup - 40kg 1x12 reps

-Working - 60kg 4x12 reps

Hamstring Curls

-Working - 70kg 3x12 reps

Squats

Warmup - 40kg 2x12 reps

Working - 100kg 3x12 reps (12 reps on all sets, good form)

-120kg 1x12 reps (completed 11 reps good form)

Straight Leg Dead Lift

Working - 100kg 3x10 reps

Leg Press

-Working - 220kg 2x12 reps

-Burnout - 180kg 1x18 reps (slow negatives for 18 reps)

Calf Raises

-Working - 110kg 5x14-16 reps (up 10kg)

Todays Diet

Breakfast

-5 eggs scrambled

-1 banana

-supplements (multivitamin, cod liver oil, glucosamine sulphate, zinc and magnesium)

-40mg Tbol

Snack

-2 bananas

-whey protein shake

Lunch

-pasta with tomato sauce

-3 chicken breasts grilled

-broccoli

-40mg Tbol

Snack

-1/2 pot cottage cheese

-whey protein shake

Dinner

-rib eye steak

-baked potato

-sliced tomatoes

-20mg Tbol

Snack

-whey protein with milk

-1/2 pot cottage cheese with scoop of whey

That was the session, i was happy with weights staying as they was and more reps on squats.

I don't actually have much to add...... except I Hate Calf Raises!!!!

That is all...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

todays pull workout, tried to go to almost failure as i didnt have a spotter  business as usual next week 

*Deadlift - 150kg x 5

*CG lat pull down - 80kg x 10, 85kg x 6

*db row - 45kg x 8

*BB shrug - 110kg x 20 rest pause,

superset with plate shrugs - 25 kg each hand x 12

*Rear DB fly dropset 5kg each hand x 12 > 4KG each hand x 3

*cable bicep curl - 25kg

superset DB Hammer Curl 7kg each hand x2 or 3, i cant remember lol

**** ever wearing jogging bottoms in the gym ever again, i was sweating my **** off! still a couple extra Kcals burnt here and there will come in handy for the cut, and i didnt have to do any cardio,

actually, apart from the low intense stuff that comes with my job, i dont do any cardio in the gym...just leads me to believe diet is the key!

enjoyed todays session, really felt the burn in my rear delts by dropping the weight, but need my spotter back..lost out on a couple of plates and reps, but still felt productive none the less

now, wheres that food at!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> todays pull workout, tried to go to almost failure as i didnt have a spotter  business as usual next week
> 
> *Deadlift - 150kg x 5
> 
> ...


Nice lifts as per mate, you not doing HIT anymore?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

cant do it without a spotter, need to go to at least positive failure to keep the intensity up  so took it to as close as i could..hopefully my mate will be back in on monday, expecting a txt sunday eve to arrange a time


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

on a side note, im so glad i dont have trouble with my food haha, today has been all over the place and left me short for time..however, i have just beasted:

6 whole egg / mixed veg omelette

360g ish chicken breast

and finishing it off with 150g of porridge oats and 250ml semi skimmed milk! got my cheat meal later..think im gonna hit a carb coma haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> on a side note, im so glad i dont have trouble with my food haha, today has been all over the place and left me short for time..however, i have just beasted:
> 
> 6 whole egg / mixed veg omelette
> 
> ...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

It's alright for those of us who can *afford* food :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> It's alright for those of us who can *afford* food :lol:


One day Leeds.... One day :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> One day Leeds.... One day :lol:


3 weeks mate... you have NO fvcking idea how excited I am for loan day. Gonna get the prop in me straight away, diet NAILED thanks to you two helping me with it, and my new training routine hits everything so hard, feel it really working. Like I've said, 14 stone by xmas with somewhat similar bf is my goal, I think I can do it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

id like a nice round 200lb staring up at me from the scales come that time


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> 3 weeks mate... you have NO fvcking idea how excited I am for loan day. Gonna get the prop in me straight away, diet NAILED thanks to you two helping me with it, and my new training routine hits everything so hard, feel it really working. Like I've said, 14 stone by xmas with somewhat similar bf is my goal, I think I can do it


that's actually is realistic though, with a good diet you could gain a decent amount.

Add prop to the mix and its very doable but as we all have learned its all about consistency.

Is this prop going to be the home brew or are you going to source UGL/Pharma prop and brew while on cycle?

Also if UGL/Pharma, what lab you thinking of running?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> that's actually is realistic though, with a good diet you could gain a decent amount.
> 
> Add prop to the mix and its very doable but as we all have learned its all about consistency.
> 
> ...


Gonna be running PC prop until I get my homebrew sorted then switching over to that 

It's just the money situation mate. Hopefully I can get it all sorted when loan goes in - I have a job at the moment but it's pay monthly and not getting paid until the 15th, so totally skint until then


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Gonna be running PC prop until I get my homebrew sorted then switching over to that
> 
> It's just the money situation mate. Hopefully I can get it all sorted when loan goes in - I have a job at the moment but it's pay monthly and not getting paid until the 15th, so totally skint until then


What weight are you at now mate ?

Plan sounds spot on as you.ve diet and training nailed


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> What weight are you at now mate ?
> 
> Plan sounds spot on as you.ve diet and training nailed


Between 11 and half and 12 mate, would be solid 12 if I could afford to be eating properly right now.

12 months I want to be fully bulked and cutting down to 8% at 15 stone.... Ambitious but as long as I don't run out of money I can do it


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Between 11 and half and 12 mate, would be solid 12 if I could afford to be eating properly right now.
> 
> 12 months I want to be fully bulked and cutting down to 8% at 15 stone.... Ambitious but as long as I don't run out of money I can do it


Ambitious but not impossible just need to keep diet perfect and keep the lean gains coming with some or a lot of test lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Ambitious but *not impossible *just need to keep diet perfect and keep the lean gains coming with some or a lot of test lol


3 stone of lean bodymass and a reduction of bodyfat by 4-6% in 12 months, taking it up to 3.6 -3.10 stone of lean muscle?! I beg to differ mate :whistling:

Not to p1ss on anyones parade but if you could add a stone per cycle, it would take 4 cycles at 12 weeks, which is 48 weeks out of 52 on the juice, continuously. Which wouldnt work anyway as gains would slow. And thats providing you lose absolutely none of your gains, so gain no water whatsoever etc. If it happens I'll be happy for ya and eat my words, but I think 2 stone in a year is very impressive, never mind 3-4.

I'm an pessimistic cvnt though, so what do I know :lol:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> 3 stone of lean bodymass and a reduction of bodyfat by 4-6% in 12 months, taking it up to 3.6 -3.10 stone of lean muscle?! I beg to differ mate :whistling:
> 
> Not to p1ss on anyones parade but if you could add a stone per cycle, it would take 4 cycles at 12 weeks, which is 48 weeks out of 52 on the juice, continuously. Which wouldnt work anyway as gains would slow. And thats providing you lose absolutely none of your gains, so gain no water whatsoever etc. If it happens I'll be happy for ya and eat my words, but I think 2 stone in a year is very impressive, never mind 3-4.
> 
> I'm an pessimistic cvnt though, so what do I know :lol:


i love straight talking people haha  REP


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> 3 stone of lean bodymass and a reduction of bodyfat by 4-6% in 12 months, taking it up to 3.6 -3.10 stone of lean muscle?! I beg to differ mate :whistling:
> 
> Not to p1ss on anyones parade but if you could add a stone per cycle, it would take 4 cycles at 12 weeks, which is 48 weeks out of 52 on the juice, continuously. Which wouldnt work anyway as gains would slow. And thats providing you lose absolutely none of your gains, so gain no water whatsoever etc. If it happens I'll be happy for ya and eat my words, but I think 2 stone in a year is very impressive, never mind 3-4.
> 
> I'm an pessimistic cvnt though, so what do I know :lol:


Can't hurt to try! Look what we've gained with sh1t diets and knowing fvck all.... now we're a bit more clued up, we'll see what we can do. Definitely gonna be well on my way in 12 months time for sure


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh, and I will be blasting and cruising from now until aesthetics :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Can't hurt to try! Look what we've gained with sh1t diets and knowing fvck all.... now we're a bit more clued up, we'll see what we can do. Definitely gonna be well on my way in 12 months time for sure


I dont think my diets been that bad tbh, I mean ive gained well previous cycles, just money issues that have fvcked it up. Same with you tbh, I just think your an impatient cvnt who cant wait haha! If you gained two stone from a cycle you'd want three, but you need to appreciate that things dont happen that quickly. Blasting and cruising wont change a thing when you run outta money again, which will happen, we always do! I'd save blast+cruise for when you have a full time job, otherwise we both know it wont work.

But then again we both know your gonna do it regardless :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I dont think my diets been that bad tbh, I mean ive gained well previous cycles, just money issues that have fvcked it up. Same with you tbh, I just think your an impatient cvnt who cant wait haha! If you gained two stone from a cycle you'd want three, but you need to appreciate that things dont happen that quickly. Blasting and cruising wont change a thing when you run outta money again, which will happen, we always do! I'd save blast+cruise for when you have a full time job, otherwise we both know it wont work.
> 
> But then again we both know your gonna do it regardless :lol:


100ml of prop sat there and you expect me NOT to abuse it :lol:

I just remember reading that Sy gained around 2 stone from a cycle before and kept most of it, was pretty lean iirc aswell, but he said he did everything perfect. Might aswell aim high 

And yea money will be key, but apparently you can have as many hours as you want at work towards xmas so gonna do as much as possible.

Oh and don't forget that £1200 bursary we both get..... Oh wait


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> 100ml of prop sat there *and you expect me NOT to abuse it * :lol:
> 
> I just remember reading that Sy gained around 2 stone from a cycle before and kept most of it, was pretty lean iirc aswell, but he said he did everything perfect. Might aswell aim high
> 
> ...


Im becoming more and more convinced 'aesthetics or death' is beginning to lean more towards death than aesthetics pmsl :lol:

Thinking I might work as much as possible over xmas anyway, because after that I have a dissertation to be finishing...or starting knowing me, so wont have time to work much! Also thinking of going to the UKBFF Leeds to have a watch at the back end of september, tryna find out ticket info, but the promoters numbers dont seem to be working, unless its my shitty phone! But could be interesting to see some pros in action.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Talk to rack...isn't he competing in it?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Talk to rack...isn't he competing in it?


yeah cheers mate, he said you can pay on the day, but didnt know how much it would be. So just gonna go down to the town hall nearer the time and enquire. I reckon it will be a good laugh tbh, wanted to go to bodypower but didnt have the cash, so this could be a good alternative!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Will have to keep an eye out for up coming events like that in my area, Missed out on bodypower as I was working, went to the Miami pro finals (google job) but that was more catered to fitness/beach type models although there was a 200lb+ class but was a minority, still was nice to look at the bikini class and the birds in the 'theme wear' class...best thing is my missis took me there for my birthday lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Will have to keep an eye out for up coming events like that in my area, Missed out on bodypower as I was working, went to the Miami pro finals (google job) but that was more catered to fitness/beach type models although there was a 200lb+ class but was a minority, still was nice to look at the bikini class and the birds in the 'theme wear' class...best thing is my missis took me there for my birthday lol


See tbh i'd be more interested in the fitness/beach type look, but with a bit more mass. Im not really aspiring to be huge as in bodybuilder huge, as for me its an extreme I wouldnt want to live with. The gregg plitt/harrison twins/rob riches type look is what I'm aiming for.

I bet the womens bit was a right scorcher, you sound like you have an amazing missus!

All the events are listed here mate:

http://www.ukbff.co.uk/events.html


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Cheers for the link lad! Will have to have a ganders at that, yeah it was a surprise for my birthday. Plus she is quite supportive of te whole gym lifestyle Iv taken on, couldn't ask for anything more really


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Cheers for the link lad! Will have to have a ganders at that, yeah it was a surprise for my birthday. Plus she is quite supportive of te whole gym lifestyle Iv taken on, couldn't ask for anything more really


cant go wrong when you get the lass onside about the gym, I was with a lass who was pretty much perfect except her family was VERY unsupportive and saw it as a waste of time and money. Got alot of whinging about the gym in my time with her, but tbh it just made me want to go even more to show them it wasnt a waste of time!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Drunk..... Again :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh dear! Again!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Oh dear! Again!


I drink too much


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I drink too much


What ya drinking then mate?

Name a drink i don't like and you will be negged!!!! :devil2:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> What ya drinking then mate?
> 
> Name a drink i don't like and you will be negged!!!! :devil2:


It was cider mate, the headache is setting in nicely now


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> It was cider mate, the headache is setting in nicely now


i quite drinking till i get my result sick of hang overs lol, i just have water and ice and no one even knows im not drinking haha


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> i quite drinking till i get my result sick of hang overs lol, i just have water and ice and no one even knows im not drinking haha


I can't afford to bulk until loan goes in, so until then my body is no longer a temple


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

just got back from a leg session,

SLDL - 150kg x5

Legpress - 205kg x6

legcurl - 85kg x 20 (rest pause)

legexten - 85kg x 22 (rest pause)

calve raise - 165kg x20

gona drop the weight on the stiff legs, was feeling it more in my back than hams once i took it past 120, but we live and learn, didnt have a spotter so i was 1 plate away from a full stack (213kg) on the leg press, wasnt anyone around either to help me get it going, but was hapy with the 205 

now i have till 9 oclock to get my kcals in, only 2496..easy peasy :thumb:

hope you guys are enjoying the bank hols, leeds..hows your head today? getting worse than Lman for the booze haha :rolleye:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> just got back from a leg session,
> 
> SLDL - 150kg x5
> 
> ...


Haha it's all getting paid for me mate, no money to eat so I'm not too bothered at the moment, just under 3 weeks until loan goes in when I get finally concentrate on it properly


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I can't afford to bulk until loan goes in, so until then my body is no longer a temple


how can you afford to waste money on drink then mate?? do you have a car? could do lifts for mates n tht one saturday night, easy make £50-£100


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> how can you afford to waste money on drink then mate?? do you have a car? could do lifts for mates n tht one saturday night, easy make £50-£100


Housemates buying it, don't want to leave me out  And nope, no car mate, can't afford that lol!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> how can you afford to waste money on drink then mate?? do you have a car? could do lifts for mates n tht one saturday night, easy make £50-£100


i might actually do this,


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> i might actually do this,


i made £140 last new years eve! from midnight till 5am ish


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> i might actually do this,


easy protein money! I know a lad who does this every new years eve. Taxi's charge around 20quid+ into town on that night, he does it for 4quid per person, rakes in around 3-400quid in a night.

Awesome plan!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Blimey, that sounds alright...I made 80quid once picking my mates up from Brighton coz one of them lost the keys to his car and was stranded,

Easy money


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi5 b1tches, just catching up and some good gen and banter going 

Some good lifts going on too,


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I think I need to get me a car!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I think I need to get me a car!


As soon as you lot get a car, do what I did and phone yodel!! Interview set up for the 5th September, p1ss easy job!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> As soon as you lot get a car, do what I did and phone yodel!! Interview set up for the 5th September, p1ss easy job!!


What is it? courier?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Super_G said:


> As soon as you lot get a car, do what I did and phone yodel!! Interview set up for the 5th September, p1ss easy job!!


those jobs are sh1te when you do courier but have to use your own car and own fuel! like people who do pizza hut deliveries for like £6 a hour, that barely even covers just the fuel for the hour or driving lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

best type of courier work was a job i had with addison lee, i used my own bike and worked weekends and it was great easy money.

obv every idiot driver in london wanted to run you down but aside from that i met some great women and made some nice money while i was at it 

i say nice money coz at 18-19 £9.50/hour made me the richest out of my mates.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Super_G said:


> As soon as you lot get a car, do what I did and phone yodel!! Interview set up for the 5th September, p1ss easy job!!


DPD and UPS are also hiring like crazy, my mate just landed a job with DPD a few days ago.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> those jobs are sh1te when you do courier but have to use your own car and own fuel! like people who do pizza hut deliveries for like £6 a hour, that barely even covers just the fuel for the hour or driving lol


Got to be honest mate and say that is the probably the funniest reply iv ever had on here, I'm actually trying hard not to take the p1ss out of you for it 

ALL delivery and courier jobs that include you using your own vehicle pay at the minimum 7p per mile fuel costs to you aswell as contribute to your insurance when you are working. It's doing cash in hand jobs for the Chinese takeaways that don't cover your insurance or petrol. Pizza hut and dominoes is actually fairly decent. You get paid a flat rate which will be £6.83 per hour, keep all your tips and get your petrol covered. Do that three nights a week and youl notice a difference in your income. Also, if you want to be sneaky and bump the insurance to get a payout you can.

Yodel as far as I know is paid per parcel delivery hence why they leave everything at your door, under your doormat and in the recycling bins. They cover your petrol and they cover you with business insurance for when you are working.

And that my man, is the most sensible answer I have given on ukm, the next time...it won't be :lol: xx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Brb off to get some popcorn and prepare for the fireworks... h34r:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

as if this wasnt getting clogged up enough :whistling:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> as if this wasnt getting clogged up enough :whistling:


Miow x


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> as if this wasnt getting clogged up enough :whistling:


Well if you fvckers made it a bit more interesting with some progress pics every once in a blue moon... :whistling:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

i was just going by what ive been offered before mate, back when i was like 17/18 n yeah was a chinese place like you say lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

theres pics been thrown up, although i will probs do one more lot at the end of the week before i go away,

i promise though, there will be more frequent pic update through my bulk! i think that is more interesting than a cut, we all know what a 6 pack looks like...

well i do anyways :lol: :rolleye:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Dan you jammy [email protected] :lol: :lol: :lol:

Fair play to you though, you worked hard to get where you are.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

cheers mate, its easy though, getting in a kcal deficit..think iv got it right, as strength hasnt suffered over the past3/4 weeks, and i havent lost what little size i have on my arms, even though the weight is coming off, so im hoping its mostly been fat haha

next time i cut will make sure i time/plan it right so i have some drugs in my system to retain the muscle, im garunteeing myself iv lost some of it due to doing a natty cut


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Mate you may have lost a tiny bit of muscle but because you're low body fat everything is more defined so if anything it looks like more.

Kind of like when big guys do a cut/recomp, when done correct it actually looks like they have made more gains.

But the best bit for you is the fact that you now know the perfect way for you to cut which means less trial and error in future


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

deffo a good way of looking at it!

my plan is...this is my last week of a cut, then from when i get back, till either start of October or November i will just maintain, then for winter i will attempt a bulk, through till spring, then 8-12 weeks from summer cut again, i guess kinda like having an off season, and season, but without competing if you know what i mean


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> deffo a good way of looking at it!
> 
> my plan is...this is my last week of a cut, then from when i get back, till either start of October or November i will just maintain, then for winter i will attempt a bulk, through till spring, then 8-12 weeks from summer cut again, i guess kinda like having an off season, and season, but without competing if you know what i mean


Will there be drugs involved?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Will there be drugs involved?


i hope so, im done being natty! think i have found it easy to cut without drugs, as iv managed to stay fairly lean over the years, but im gonna need some assistance with my bulk!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Chest and Triceps today!*

*Chest*

*Incline DB Press*

Warmup

20kg x 10

32kg x 8

Working Set

34kg x 4 - Was ambitious trying for this, first time I've EVER got the 34s up 

*DB Flyes*

Warmup

10kg x 10

Working Set

16kg x 10 - New PB, 18s next time I think

*Cable Decline Side Flyes* - Like an inverse raise, hard to describe

Warmup

11kg x 10

Working Set

18kg x 8

*Triceps*

*Overhead Extension*

Warmup

23kg x 10

Working Set

32kg x 6 - This was very hard to get, 8-10 next week

*Pulldowns*

Warmup

23kg x 10

Working Set

32kg x 7

*Skull Crushers*

Warmup

20kg x 10

Working Set

22kg x 8

*Dips*

Warmup

Bodyweight x 13

Working Set

Bodyweight + 20kg x 10

All done to positive failure. Gotta say it sounds easy when someone says "work to positive failure" to you, but to keep pushing through your body telling you to FVCKING STOP until it physically won't move anymore is agony..... LOVED IT 

Kinda surprised all my lifts are going up with such a horrible diet atm, can only look forward to being back on cycle and eating perfect  !


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

nice workout you did there mate


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

liam7200 said:


> nice workout you did there mate


Cheers mate! Didn't know what to do for 4th chest workout so left it, can't watch anything on youtube about HIT until this useless fvcking Sky engineer fixes my internet tomorrow :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

great sesh there buddy. strong wee cvnt are ya :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> great sesh there buddy. strong wee cvnt are ya :thumb:


Seems to be the case lately mate  It's a nice feeling knowing by xmas I'll have maxed out the DBs there


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Seriously considering adding a small starters amount of slin to my next cycle.... anyone have any input on this and if it would be worth it at my size? Reading up on it now, this is one thing I won't just shove into my body!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

All i know from the little research ive done on insulin is:

1) Pretty much must run dnp with it to avoid gaining fat on it:

http://www.teambiohazard.co.uk/articles/paulborreson/bigstack.html

2) Blood sugar must be kept at a certain level for a period of time after the jab, and jabs shouldnt be done before bed.

3) Also read once you shouldnt have a hot bath after jabbing slin, not sure if this is true or if it was a p1ss taking post.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just read that apparently the heat from a bath/shower too soon after the jab activates all the insulin at once which results in a low? (possibly low in blood sugar?) and this can be very bad, even fatal.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> All i know from the little research ive done on insulin is:
> 
> 1) Pretty much must run dnp with it to avoid gaining fat on it:
> 
> ...


Just been reading about it, apparently you should be o.k for fat gain if your post workout meal is ONLY carbs and protein at around the 50g mark, I read this....

http://www.basskilleronline.com/beginner-insulin-guide.shtml

So, I'd start with a jab ONLY post-workout.... but it all depends on if it's cost effective and if it will benefit someone of my size.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

think i will leave the slin to the diabetics :rolleye:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

chest/shoulders session

dips - 1x7 @ bodyweight + 25kg

IncDB Bench - 1x10 @ 25kg

CableFly Dropset 1x12 @ 20,10,5kg

UprightRow - 1x20 @ 40kg (rest pause)

LatRaise Dropset 3 x failure @ 5kg>4kg>2.5kg

SeatedChestPress 1 x failure @ 75kg,80kg,90kg (rest pause)

first session that i have had to drop the weight on this, down to two things...

1) there was no 32kg db's so by jumping 4kg in each hand i mugged myself,

2) this is the 4th weeks of my cut, and the 2nd week of Intermittant fasting, and the first week i have trained fasted

a combo of the two resulted in a crap lift on my part

that said this is the last week of my cut, with two days left...after that im getting the food back in me :thumb:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Lads don't fvck about with insulin. That is all il say in the matter.

Do any of you chaps have the Incline Barbell chest press in your routines? Put it into mine last week and was really surprised at how sh1t I was at it considering my flat BB and incline DB are going strong. How are your legs looking these days too? Not really seen many leg workouts, don't be like Peter Andre...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Super_G said:


> *Lads don't fvck about with insulin*. That is all il say in the matter.
> 
> Do any of you chaps have the Incline Barbell chest press in your routines? Put it into mine last week and was really surprised at how sh1t I was at it considering my flat BB and incline DB are going strong. How are your legs looking these days too? Not really seen many leg workouts, don't be like Peter Andre...


Think its only the bb'ers that need insulin tbh, same with GH. If you gain well off gains alone, save the peps etc for when your needing that little extra something IMO.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Super_G said:


> Lads don't fvck about with insulin. That is all il say in the matter.
> 
> Do any of you chaps have the Incline Barbell chest press in your routines? Put it into mine last week and was really surprised at how sh1t I was at it considering my flat BB and incline DB are going strong. How are your legs looking these days too? Not really seen many leg workouts, don't be like Peter Andre...


throw IncBB press in everynow and then to switch it up, but much prefer dbs!

legs are just fine, still my strongest muscle group, but they only get trained once a week, done em on the 27th, was an update for that, you just gotta wade through the rest to find it haha

update pics to follow on friday morning/eveing


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Seriously considering adding a small starters amount of slin to my next cycle.... anyone have any input on this and if it would be worth it at my size? Reading up on it now, this is one thing I won't just shove into my body!


Going all out on this bulk ah mate!

Tbh i would stay clear of slin, it surely isn't needed, you will grow like a weed on aas alone. From my little reading up on slin it is only really needed after yrs of aas use when gains start to slow dramatically.

my 2 cents 

Nice session there btw, you seem to have adapted quite well to the style of training, if it were me i would be afrais that just one working set wouldn't be enough!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

last session for 2 odd weeks 

was a pull session, gave each exercise 1 warm up, and 1 working to failure

DB Pullover - 30kg x 10 reps

DB Row - 45kg x 10 reps

CGPD - 95kg x 6 reps

Face Pull - 35kg x 8 ( and a couple of partials)

Rear DB Fly dropset 10kg>7.5kg>5kg to failure x 3

BB Curl 35kg x 8

hammer curl 7.5kg each hand x 12

added some tris to finish off as i didnt hit em on Wednesday

pushdown - 75kg x 8

weighted dips - bodyweight + 20kg x 6 reps, followed by a set of slow negatives, bodyweight + 20kg x 8 reps

and thats me till i get back from tenerife.

2451 kcals

338g protein, 110g fat, 21g carbs


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> last session for 2 odd weeks
> 
> was a pull session, gave each exercise 1 warm up, and 1 working to failure
> 
> ...


Well done mate! happy with where youve got yourself for your hols?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> last session for 2 odd weeks
> 
> was a pull session, gave each exercise 1 warm up, and 1 working to failure
> 
> ...


Damn you lift big, cvnt 

Enjoy your holiday mate


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Back Day*

*DB Pullover*

Warmup

22kg x 10

24kg x 10

Working Set

28kg x 6

*One Arm DB Row*

Warmup

24kg x 10

Working Set

30kg x 7

*CG Pulldown*

Warmup

45kg x 10

Working Set

59kg x 7

*Deadlift*

Warmup

60kg x 10

Working Set

110kg x 6 (New PB)

100kg x 7

*110 was pretty heavy, had to drop it down*

Did a couple sets of bicep curls to finish biceps off but was focusing on back mainly today. Pretty happy with it, especially since I'm starving all the time with not eating - I have a feeling back is gonna progress really quickly on cycle and eating right


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> *Back Day*
> 
> *DB Pullover*
> 
> ...


Good workout mate! Congrats on the PB!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> Good workout mate! Congrats on the PB!


Cheers mate  I want to be chasing 150kg with good form by xmas


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

Subbed leeds mate, aint been about for ages pal!!! Good lad with the deadlift pb!!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

glennb1980 said:


> Subbed leeds mate, aint been about for ages pal!!! Good lad with the deadlift pb!!!


Cheers mate  You know Dan and AK right? They're also in on this, 3 way joint journal.... those 2 are units though so I've got some serious catching up to do


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Well done mate! happy with where youve got yourself for your hols?


cheers lad..def happy with the progress, my strength hasnt really taken a hit this time round being on a natty cut, and first thing in the morning i actually have abs when im relaxed!

although im glad its only once a year, i need some ****ing food in me haha



Leeds89 said:


> Damn you lift big, cvnt
> 
> Enjoy your holiday mate


lol...i think i can take that as a compliment haha...cheers leeds! can see we are all doing well so far, ak has got through an injury..you are hitting pbs..and im just about beach ready! hope it doesnt set me back to much

bring on the bulk :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> *Back Day*
> 
> *DB Pullover*
> 
> ...


like the look of that session mate! just keep those pbs coming!

also...i spy a new sig, got it sorted then :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> like the look of that session mate! just keep those pbs coming!
> 
> also...i spy a new sig, got it sorted then :thumb:


Cheers mate, when I'm full of the precious I'm aiming for new PBs at least once a week :lol:

And yep, Katy upgraded my account to forum rep...... moving on up! Who needs gold


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

haha loving the 'my precious' as you guys call it :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Cheers mate, when I'm full of the precious I'm aiming for new PBs at least once a week :lol:
> 
> And yep, Katy upgraded my account to forum rep...... moving on up! Who needs gold


i will second that :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

come on then, stop teasing us all danny boy, lets have some photos before you go, so we can compare to the fat, boozed up, broken mess that comes back from holiday :whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ok, well here is my relaxed/tensed abs shot



relaxed:tensed

promise a full set in the morning when i wake up 

followed by a fat, boozed up broken mess upon my return :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice my man!! Very aesthetic


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> ok, well here is my relaxed/tensed abs shot
> 
> View attachment 93123
> View attachment 93124
> ...


Looking good mate and good to see your strength hasn't suffered on your cut


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Nice my man!! Very aesthetic


trying my best lad :thumbup1:



Galaxy said:


> Looking good mate and good to see your strength hasn't suffered on your cut


cheers mate, yeah, last time i did a cut...pretty much had to reset all of my upper body lifts and start using the same weights as when i first joined the gym...my legs never let me down though, they have been the most constant muscle group over the years, think my back is starting to catch up....now just need the rest of it too haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice mate, get the veet out and you'll be the new gymgym with those abs! :lol:

have a cracking holiday if i dont catch you in the morning!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Looking in good shape Dan. Where are you going on holiday?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

cheers L, off to tenerife for 12/13 days...couldnt quite wangle two weeks from work, but im looking forward to it none the less. never been before but its my first holiday in 2 years i think it is..too long thats for sure haha


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

danMUNDY said:


> cheers L, off to tenerife for 12/13 days...couldnt quite wangle two weeks from work, but im looking forward to it none the less. never been before but its my first holiday in 2 years i think it is..too long thats for sure haha


Lucky! Enjoy mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

this is mainly for OTB, as hes been nagging again for a bit of porn, must be outta **** material or something :rolleye:

but here is my last weigh-in and picture update till i get back, now dont be overtaking me guys while im away :lol:

sitting at just over 13 stone, first pic is relaxed, rest have some sort of muscular contraction



ta da!!

will try and pop in to let you know how im getting on, see ya soon guys :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice mate, also, love your sleeves!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

cheers buddy, they like me...are a work in progress haha. hopefully wont be too long before they are finished!

make you that you are still a muscle food rep by the time im back, will be placing my first order


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice one mate, pretty similar bodyshape to me atm tbh, just your lower in BF. The other guys are right though, you need a tan you pasty cvnt :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Nice one mate, pretty similar bodyshape to me atm tbh, just your lower in BF. The other guys are right though, you need a tan you pasty cvnt :lol:


This is very true, my misses uses the beds everynow and then, was tempted to join her but Would much rather a natural tan, will getyou a paste/tan photo for when I get back lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> This is very true, my misses uses the beds everynow and then, was tempted to join her but Would much rather a natural tan, will getyou a paste/tan photo for when I get back lol


Yeah a natural tan is probably better in the long run cos theres stuff that protects the skin more in suncream isnt there!

Yeah we'd like a before and after haha, casper the ghost to aladdin. :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pre-aesthetic comparison shot :lol:

6 months time will do the same pose to compare


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Pre-aesthetic comparison shot :lol:
> 
> 6 months time will do the same pose to compare


looking well there lad, but sort the right hand owt ya look like a ****in ballerina


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

glennb1980 said:


> looking well there lad, but sort the right hand owt ya look like a ****in ballerina


Haha it's a Zyzz pose, I even tried to recreate the finger positions 

I think my back is looking good, that's my strongest point by far, hope to have everything else catching up by xmas


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds you look in good shape mate (no ****). Looking forward to the comparison shot in 6months time!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Leeds you look in good shape mate (no ****). Looking forward to the comparison shot in 6months time!


He's living the zyzz lifestyle mate... he'll be dead in 5months... :lol:


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> He's living the zyzz lifestyle mate... he'll be dead in 5months... :lol:


Are you both Leeds own version of the Aesthetics Crew? :tongue:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Are you both Leeds own version of the Aesthetics Crew? :tongue:


Yes. We even have the tshirts. 'Leedsthetics'


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yes. We even have the tshirts. 'leedstits'


fixed :tongue:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> He's living the zyzz lifestyle mate... he'll be dead in 5months... :lol:


Well I am considering messing around with slin, LIVING THE DREAM YOU MAD BRO!?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Well I am considering messing around with slin, LIVING THE DREAM YOU MAD BRO!?


looking good in the pic above mate ( no ah. **** :wub: ) haha

Seriously mate you are fairly lean so in a good position to build serious muxcle while keeping fat at a minimun.

Any idea on what type of slin protocol you are thinking of using, PWO??


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> looking good in the pic above mate ( no ah. **** :wub: ) haha
> 
> Seriously mate you are fairly lean so in a good position to build serious muxcle while keeping fat at a minimun.
> 
> Any idea on what type of slin protocol you are thinking of using, PWO??


Cheers mate 

Thinking of 5iu PWO and taking it from there


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good to see you still going strong lads 

Loving the zizz pose Leeds  .


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Good to see you still going strong lads
> 
> Loving the zizz pose Leeds  .


Cheers mate  Truth be told I'm a little demotivated at the moment, another 13 days until loan goes in, I start cycle again, and can hit 3,500kcal a day.... Can't wait!


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

E



Galaxy said:


> looking good in the pic above mate ( no ah. **** :wub: ) haha
> 
> Seriously mate *you are fairly lean so in a good position to build serious muxcle* while keeping fat at a minimun.
> 
> Any idea on what type of slin protocol you are thinking of using, PWO??


So that means im also in a good position to build serious muxcle??


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Skinny Guy said:


> E
> 
> So that means im also in a good position to build serious muxcle??


If you're willing to take silly amounts of AAS, train very hard and hit 3500kcal of good foods with a good split between carbs/protein/fats with high gi carbs PWO and low gi carbs the rest of time..... Yes


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> If you're willing to take silly amounts of AAS, train very hard and hit 3500kcal of good foods with a good split between carbs/protein/fats with high gi carbs PWO and low gi carbs the rest of time..... Yes


^^^What he said


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> If you're willing to take silly amounts of AAS, train very hard and hit 3500kcal of good foods with a good split between carbs/protein/fats with high gi carbs PWO and low gi carbs the rest of time..... Yes


That must be where i've been going wrong...


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Cheers mate  Truth be told I'm a little demotivated at the moment, another 13 days until loan goes in, I start cycle again, and can hit 3,500kcal a day.... Can't wait!


Something to look forward to mate. How's your forum reaping going ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Something to look forward to mate. How's your forum reaping going ?


Made about £15 so far but need £50 minimum to make a withdrawal :cursing:


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey dude how is it getting on ?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Made about £15 so far but need £50 minimum to make a withdrawal :cursing:


I'll order some more when mine runs out. Probably stock up haha!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I'll order some more when mine runs out. Probably stock up haha!


Yea I'm gonna try some of the steak, not had steak in MONTHS lol!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

il Mabye stick an order in when my chicken runs out because I'm such a sweetie


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Made about £15 so far but need £50 minimum to make a withdrawal :cursing:


How long you been doing it ? About a month ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> How long you been doing it ? About a month ?


Couple weeks mate 

Also, I'm drunk again but not paid for any of it so it's all good


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> il Mabye stick an order in when my chicken runs out because I'm such a sweetie


Make sure you go through my link mate to make me look good


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

EDIT: I drink too much ffs


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hit chest and tris today, not gonna be writing these workouts up until I get loan in a couple weeks and can eat properly, feeling very tired all the time from lack of food so my gym lifts are suffering. Still managed 70kg BB press for reps which I'm quite happy about.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Hit chest and tris today, not gonna be writing these workouts up until I get loan in a couple weeks and can eat properly, feeling very tired all the time from lack of food so my gym lifts are suffering. Still managed 70kg BB press for reps which I'm quite happy about.


How many calories are you able to get in daily at the moment mate?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

bigtommay said:


> How many calories are you able to get in daily at the moment mate?


I don't dare to count to be honest mate, I'd be surprised if it hit the 2000 mark tbh


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

keep at it mate, just been reading through the diary. And as that guy from the '[email protected] thread titles' thread said.... Awful title 

subbed


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I don't dare to count to be honest mate, I'd be surprised if it hit the 2000 mark tbh


1000cals from cider at least per day by sound of it :whistling:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

lxm said:


> keep at it mate, just been reading through the diary. And as that guy from the '[email protected] thread titles' thread said.... Awful title
> 
> subbed


Haha you know me mate, always mirin' and all that :lol:

Good to have you onboard, AK-26 is AWOL atm and Dan is on holiday so will be a little quiet in here for a couple weeks



onthebuild said:


> 1000cals from cider at least per day by sound of it :whistling:


Got more than that last night


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

East lads, thought I'd pop in...holiday is going ok so far, although the diets gone to **** and I burnt my stomach and back on the second day, ****ed off so much, been using 50+ factor spray and Iv still gone pink! Actually never want to go in the sun again. Have till the 15th to go brown, gonna drop to a factor 20 or 30 and see how I get on. Can't wait to come home. Feel like I'm gonna waste away


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> View attachment 92441


Btw anything happen with her ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Btw anything happen with her ?


No mate, fvck it plenty of fish in the sea I'll be balls deep in someone before long


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> East lads, thought I'd pop in...holiday is going ok so far, although the diets gone to **** and I burnt my stomach and back on the second day, ****ed off so much, been using 50+ factor spray and Iv still gone pink! Actually never want to go in the sun again. Have till the 15th to go brown, gonna drop to a factor 20 or 30 and see how I get on. Can't wait to come home. Feel like I'm gonna waste away


Im the same mate but I'm A filthy ginger. Burn up no matter what.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Shoulders and traps today, weight holding steady at 11stone 7lbs, down from 12 but I think I can maintain this then throw the rest back on easily enough when loan is in. All weights have stayed pretty much the same, slightly less on shoulder press (26kg) but strength is still there


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

O.k I'll do a proper update today since I seem to be increasing in strength a lot 

*Chest/Triceps*

*Chest*

*Incline DB Press*

Warmup

24kg x 10

Working Set

32kg x 8

32kg x 6 *New PB, only managed the 32s for the first time last week and 5 reps, feel able to lift the 34s now as these felt quite easy!*

*DB Flyes*

Warmup

12kg x 10

Working Set

18kg x 10

18kg x 8 *New PB again, chest strength is going higher than on previous cycle now*

*Cable Decline Crossovers*

Warmup

11kg x 10

Working Set

14kg x 10

14kg x 8

*Triceps*

*Skullcrushers*

Warmup

20kg x 10

Working Set

25kg x 8

*DB Extension*

Warmup

9kg x 8 (This was too heavy, will lower next time)

Working Set

10kg x 7

*Tricep Pulldowns*

warmup

23kg x 10

Working Set

27kg x 8

I know I said I won't be updated like this until I'm eating right again, but I got a delivery from MuscleFood yesterday and have got enough chicken now to be hitting a fair amount of protein per day.... cals are still lower than I'd like and weight is holding steady, but strength is shooting up on chest. I think I'm in a good position for when I jump back on cycle and hit my macro targets again


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> No mate, fvck it plenty of fish in the sea I'll be balls deep in someone before long


Good attitude mate, shame though, she was totally fingers.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Good afternoon guys, bit more cheerful today lol, spending the day at Siam park today, think its meant to be European best waterpark so looking forward to that 

Nice chest session there Leeds! Anyone heard from ak?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Good afternoon guys, bit more cheerful today lol, spending the day at Siam park today, think its meant to be European best waterpark so looking forward to that
> 
> Nice chest session there Leeds! Anyone heard from ak?


Sounds like you're having a good time mate! You not wasted away then yet  ?

I've spoke to AK and I think he's got a lot going on at the moment so will likely be back when that's cleared up.

And I managed the 34s on incline chest yesterday, got some really funny looks from people when I picked them up lol! Especially the guy in front of me who looked bigger (fatter) than me who was struggling with his 26s


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

You know what they say...the fatties always try harder, think of your latest conquest  well done with the 34s! On my pmag cycle I got the 37.5s up, looking forward to what the precious may bring!

Ah that's cool, thought he'd be back as soon as, but thats good you've heard from him 

I'm back home on Saturday, will be hitting the iron on Monday! I can't wait


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> You know what they say...the fatties always try harder, think of your latest conquest  well done with the 34s! On my pmag cycle I got the 37.5s up, looking forward to what the precious may bring!
> 
> Ah that's cool, thought he'd be back as soon as, but thats good you've heard from him
> 
> I'm back home on Saturday, will be hitting the iron on Monday! I can't wait


Will be great to have you back mate, I'm gonna be doing everything 100% as of Wednesday next week (7 days). Loan on Monday, protein ordered that night will come for Weds, back to 3500kcal, and hitting the gym just as hard. Can't wait, gonna be massive if it kills me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alrite lads...hows yall


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Lads, Ladies and everything else in this journal 

got a kick up the ass from leeds to get back in here and update.

well here goes, had a load of things go wrong at the same time so spent my time sorting that crap out hence being awol on here.

in that time i was also on pct, that wasn't my favourite time in the world, appetite went to sh*t plus it was hard to train abroad and that.

i've lost some mass but not really too bothered tbh, i can gain it back soon enough as long as i eat right.

i also picked up a few injuries but they're getting sorted so far.

i've also been looking into muscular endurance training to help me for my royal marines training/prmc

i think if i can find a good combo of muscular endurance exercises and the current routine i'll be doing now i may get the best of both worlds..... well thats the theory at least

if any of you guys know of good muscular endurance exercises do let me know via pm or anything :thumb:

Oh... before i leave, one thing i've discovered whilst awol:

Deep Heat spray p*sses all over Deep Heat cream.

i hope that piece of information will change your life as much as it has changed mine


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

No... I'm allergic to deep heat altogether 

U ok now ak?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> No... I'm allergic to deep heat altogether
> 
> U ok now ak?


Yep yep i'm all good, just gotta get back on track now 

How long have I been gone for?

You've made some killer progress by the looks of your avi, good job girl!!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Yep yep i'm all good, just gotta get back on track now
> 
> How long have I been gone for?
> 
> You've made some killer progress by the looks of your avi, good job girl!!!


Umm I'm not sure.. But u haven't told me to get my ass in gear for a while lol

That's a few weeks old now.. And I haven't trained in a few weeks either and lived off of burgers up until a couple days ago... Lol. Really what I'm looking like at min is in my journal


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Yep yep i'm all good, just gotta get back on track now


AK.....youre back!!! good to see you alive and well 

spoke to leeds a little while back when i was on holiday, said you had some stuff going on, knew it wouldnt be long before you graced us with your presence, hope you are getting everything sorted, and its not to long before you are chucking those weights around again :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

rightttttttt,

back in england as of saturday, resumed work this morning and was late on my first day back haha...only 30 mins mind you 

as per my last tweet, i basically summed up my holiday in 3 words..

1)sun

2)scottish people

3) and tribal tattoos

that was the pg-13 version anyways, along with that, it was couple with a okish diet, copious amounts of booze, which mainly consisted of a bottle or two of wine at dinner, then followed up by 3,4,5, maybe more of half pint of vodka with a can of red bull, for only 5 euros a pop who would turn that down, so not only was i ****ed up, was also quite hyper haha

the abs have gone, sadly but it only took a few weeks and cutting to get em out on show, so wont be too hard to get back, going to try to maintain/recomp as best i can now till the winter then im gona start bulking 

although i think for just a couple of weeks out of a strict year, its was nice to let my hair down and actually feel like i was on holiday 

as of today though its back to business

gym was chest and back

parallel bar dips to warm up - 1x12 @ bodyweight, 1x10 @ bodyweight + 10kg, 1x8 @ bodyweight + 15kg

DB flys - 1x10 @ 22.5kg

superset with

Incline DB Bench - 1x5 @ 25kg

straight arm pulldown - 1x10 @ 40kg

superset with

NGUPD - 1x10 @ 70kg (narrow grip underhand pull down)

deadlift - 1x10 @ 100kg

that was it for my first session back, use a brief pause at the top with slow negatives pretty much did the trick, felt knackered haha, looking forward to the next session 

here is a before holiday/post holiday comparison



i think i need a tan more often lol :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

uv lost ur abs!!!....


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i know :crying:

they will be back come the spring time, will soon be winter, they wont keep me warm haha, from now till then i just wanna get huge :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Right guys, good to see AK and Dan back in here. I myself have got my loan, have just ordered 10kg chicken (no room in freezer for more) and 16kg protein.... gear is coming towards end of week aswell. When gear arrives I'm getting 100% serious and expect to see nothing but gains right up until xmas. Pushing it as hard and strict as I can


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Right guys, good to see AK and Dan back in here. I myself have got my loan, have just ordered 10kg chicken (no room in freezer for more) and 16kg protein.... gear is coming towards end of week aswell. When gear arrives I'm getting 100% serious and expect to see nothing but gains right up until xmas. Pushing it as hard and strict as I can


Perfect timing to coincide with Santa stocking you up with even more! :laugh:

Looking forward to seeing what you achieve with this!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

The three bumskateers back in the game!

@ak26 get yourself back in the game!

@dan welcome to the fat club boyo, get bulking over the winter then we can do a comp between the lot of us and see who can get more cut between April and June (12 weeks)


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Umm I'm not sure.. But u haven't told me to get my ass in gear for a while lol
> 
> That's a few weeks old now.. And I haven't trained in a few weeks either and lived off of burgers up until a couple days ago... Lol. Really what I'm looking like at min is in my journal


Well i'm back so i'll be on your case again if you start slacking 

Diet going to sh*t for a few days wont be too bad on progress, just gotta get back to usual diet and routine asap and you should be fine.

I'll have a read through your journal later on, i got me some catching up to do.



danMUNDY said:


> AK.....youre back!!! good to see you alive and well
> 
> spoke to leeds a little while back when i was on holiday, said you had some stuff going on, knew it wouldnt be long before you graced us with your presence, hope you are getting everything sorted, and its not to long before you are chucking those weights around again :thumb:


Cheers mate, yeah i'm back and today was my first leg session.... reminded me of the satisfaction of the pain/dizziness/nausea associated with a proper leg day 

Yep everything is mostly sorted, enough to let me train at least.

Weight has dropped in some lifts but i expected it as the strength gains from Tbol start to disappear during PCT.



Craigyboy said:


> The three bumskateers back in the game!
> 
> *@ak26 get yourself back in the game!*
> 
> @dan welcome to the fat club boyo, get bulking over the winter then we can do a comp between the lot of us and see who can get more cut between April and June (12 weeks)


Sir Yes Sir!!!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Todays update

Leg session today with my training buddy, i think it went well as i pushed myself hard even though i was feeling weak.

Normally if i felt like i did today i would use jack3d, unfortunately i am not able to get my hands on the new one so i figured i just needed to man up 

I managed 120kg squats for 6 reps with good form, its the same weight as when i was on cycle but i'm going for lower reps for deadlift and squats now.

Still carrying on with the pre-exhaust method on legs, if it aint broke and all that....

Legs

Quad Extensions

-Warmup - 40kg 1x12 reps

-Working - 50kg 4x12 reps (down 5kg)

Hamstring Curls

-Working - 60kg 3x12 reps (down 10kg)

Squats

Warmup - 40kg 2x12 reps

Working - 100kg 3x 6-8 reps (8 reps on all sets, good form)

-120kg 1x6 reps (completed 6 reps good form, will increase weight but not reps)

Straight Leg Dead Lift

Working - 100kg 3x6 reps

Leg Press

-Working - 220kg 2x12 reps (almost passed out when i stood up :lol: )

-Burnout - 180kg 1x18 reps (slow negatives for 18 reps, and the nausea kicked in now)

Calf Raises

-Working - 100kg 5x14-16 reps (down 10kg, but should go up after another session or two)

Todays Diet

Breakfast

-5 eggs scrambled

-2 slices of toast

-supplements (multivitamin, zinc and magnesium)

Snack

-whey protein shake

Lunch

-rice

-2 chicken breasts grilled

-green beans

Dinner

-2 tuna steaks

-baked potato

-sliced tomatoes

Snack

-whey protein with milk

-1/2 pot quark with scoop of whey

The only major problem i have had is appetite, it has dropped soo bad.

i'm just about getting in the 3 main meals and everything else is me force feeding, ravenous should sort this withing a week.

That was the session, i was happy with weights i was moving even though some have dropped.

but thats all i have to say..... oh and yes i threw up my pwo shake in the changing rooms :lol:

That is all...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Todays update
> 
> Leg session today with my training buddy, i think it went well as i pushed myself hard even though i was feeling weak.
> 
> ...


You big girl :lol:

120kg squats is still pretty damn impressive mate! Good to have you back


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> You big girl :lol:
> 
> 120kg squats is still pretty damn impressive mate! Good to have you back


Oi, enough of your crap!!!

i'll have you know it was a very manly hurl, it covered what i would consider a very impressive distance 

Cheers mate, hopefully squats/deadlift weight will climb pretty quick as i'm going for less reps but higher weights.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> The three bumskateers back in the game!
> 
> @ak26 get yourself back in the game!
> 
> @dan welcome to the fat club boyo, get bulking over the winter then we can do a comp between the lot of us and see who can get more cut between April and June (12 weeks)


sounds like a plan


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

easy fellas, just back from a horrible legs/shoulders session.....

did a few sets of squats to warm up, then cracked on with the workout as follows,

Leg Ext....1x20 @ 65kg, supersetted with

legpress...1x25 @ 109kg

almost fell out of it lol

leg curl.....1x20 @ 60kg

Toe Press..1x16 @ 165kg

(calf raise in seated leg machine)

Lateral Raise.....1x12 @ 7.5kg each hand

Rear Fly...........1x20 @ 7.5kg each hand, seriously underestimated this lift, even with slow negs that amount of reps to failure is too high and unnecessary

kinda a weird first week back, can def tell i have had a couple weeks out lol, have had to chop and change the workouts around to fit in with my tattoo app tomoz, no more gym till thursday, then following these workouts on a day on day off rotation until all progress stops, whilst trying to whip my training partner into shape

*Legs *

1) Leg Exten, superset with

Leg Press

2) Leg Curl

3) Toe Press

*chest, shoulders, triceps*

1) Flys, Superset with

Incline Press

2) Lateral raise

3) Rear DB Fly

4) Tri Pushdown, Superset with

Dips

*Back, Traps, Bi's/U]*

1) Straight Arm Pull Down, superset with

Close Grip PullDown

2) BB/DB Row

3) Shrugs

4) Deadlift

5) BB/DB Curls

the only changes i might make to this is to drop the IncBench and superset flys with dips, and maybe drop the shrugs, im more than happy to do it like this, just depends weather or not my training partener will go along with it. will give it a few weeks like this anyway, probs wont need to change it but thats it,

bit of inspiration 

Arnold who?? haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> easy fellas, just back from a horrible legs/shoulders session.....
> 
> did a few sets of squats to warm up, then cracked on with the workout as follows,
> 
> ...


Sir Mike. Now that to me is aesthetics!

Except the tash!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Sir Mike. Now that to me is aesthetics!
> 
> Except the tash!


****ing Eh! :thumb: although i think the tash makes me like him even more, some of the photos in his books of him and ray when spotting someone makes me lol, its like a mirror image


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> ****ing Eh! :thumb: although i think the tash makes me like him even more, some of the photos in his books of him and ray when spotting someone makes me lol,* its like a mirror image*


Brothers do tend to look similar mate :whistling:

I think he looks like the guy monica goes out with on friends. Richard. Purely because of the tash.

If I could have his physique but had to keep the tash, i'd say yes every time!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

true, although ray was a couple years younger they look like identical twins, couldnt find the pic on google so will upload this one from the book taken via my iphone, the wonders of modern technology :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> true, although ray was a couple years younger they look like identical twins, couldnt find the pic on google so will upload this one from the book taken via my iphone, the wonders of modern technology :lol:
> 
> View attachment 95097
> View attachment 95098


Nice mate! Decent book?

And whos the guy in between them in the one where theyre spotting?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

think he is just a random they were spotting in the gym, not listed in the picture description, or reference in the back, yep..just went through 4 pages of it. the book itself is a good read, really informative and goes into quite an in-depth explanation of pretty much everything to do with HIT and mikes teachings, almost read it twice on holiday, its called high intensity training the mike mentzer way, i got that which was the last book he wrote, and the wisdom of mike mentzer which was written by the co author of mikes book, but has quotes and exerts taken from his other books, like the book that is a summary of all his works if you will

i got em both together for like 12 quid,i think there are pdfs and ebooks etc but i wanted physical copies to take away with me, def worth the money!

i see what you mean about 'richard' from friends though haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Sounds a decent read tbh, never read anything to do with bodybuilding except arnie's encyclopedia of bodybuilding.

Normally just watch the youtube vid's but sounds worth a read that!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

whats arnies book like, again i have a pdf of it, but its such a big book (almost bought it in waterstones before i flew out), but was looking at getting it now im back, a lot cheaper on amazon, even saving money on a new copy, just hate waiting for things to be delivered haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah i like it, bit out dated nutritionally, but all the exercises are still top notch.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Any chance of sharing the PDF? :thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

heading out in a bit, will try to upload it etc and pm you with the link a bit later when im home?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> heading out in a bit, will try to upload it etc and pm you with the link a bit later when im home?


Cheers pal!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

just about managing to walk today lol...so glad i have had the day off! def not looking forward to going to work in the morning lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

not being able to walk is the sign of a great session mate 

just finished off a back and triceps session so i'll post up an update after dinner.

@danMUNDY, ya reckon you could pm me a link to the bodybuilding book?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Got 16kg of protein and 10kg of chicken breast, then I get really ill the day after and can hardly get out of bed.... TYPICAL! Will hopefully be better for Monday when my test arrives, then it starts properly on the road to 14 stone by xmas. Damn freshers' flu, I get it every year!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Extra Extra Read All About it!!!

Here is your update ladies and gents 

Back and tricep session.

I was training on my own today, i wanted a quick intense session and thats exactly what i got.

The gym was empty when i went so i had everything to myself so no waiting or sharing equipment.

I also included 2 sets of wide gripo pulldowns on the technogym machine, i normally hate those machines but

i found that it great to finish up on as it gives me a great contraction in my lower mid/lower lats, i may not always do this but i'll throw it in from time to time 

Starting to feel like i'm getting back to myself after PCT, dont feel as weak or like i need a PreWO.

Back and Triceps

Back

Wide Grip Pull Ups

-Working - 4xFailure (i'm thinking to try weighted pull ups)

Bent Over Barbell Rows

-Working - 65kg 3x12 reps

Close Grip Pull Ups

-Working - 3xFailure (also want to try these weighted)

Deadlift

-Warmup - 60kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 130kg 1x5 reps

-140kg 1x5 reps

-150kg 1x5 reps

-160kg 1x4 reps (i was surprised i managed this as i couldn't on cycle with good form)

Wide Grip Pulldowns

-40kg 2x12 reps

(i did this on the technogym machine on a light weight and only for the contraction, i felt it like crazy)

Triceps

Reverse Grip Tricep Pull Downs (with Tbar attachment)

-Warmup - 15kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 25kg 2x12 reps (down 2.5kg from cycle)

- 30kg 2x12 reps (failed at 7 and 5 reps)

Tricep Dips

-Working - 2xFailure (body weight dips)

-2xFailure (weighted dips 10kg, failed at 14 and 11 reps)

Tricep Pull Downs With Vbar

-Working - 32kg 3x12 reps (weight gone down by 3kg)

Thats the update, i was proper happy with the weight on deadlift going up and love this new rep range 

Some of the weights i was moving have gone down but its not too drastic, i worked my ass off today to try and push as much as i could with decent form.

I was chuffed with the weighted dips i did, and am definitely going to get myself a belt so i can do them often and also include weighted pull ups and chin ups.

Appetite also seems to be returning to normal, and tbh i haven't been taking the ravenous so i don't know what killed it in the first place, but its coming back so i'm happy.

I didn't post diet today as i really cant be asked to type it up, yeah i'm a lazy f*cker but what can ya do 

Anyways thats all folks


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Got 16kg of protein and 10kg of chicken breast, then I get really ill the day after and can hardly get out of bed.... TYPICAL! Will hopefully be better for Monday when my test arrives, then it starts properly on the road to 14 stone by xmas. Damn freshers' flu, I get it every year!


PMSL just your luck!!! :lol:

get well soon broski n hammer the Vit C and fluids it will help.

cider doesn't count as fluids btw :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> PMSL just your luck!!! :lol:
> 
> get well soon broski n hammer the Vit C and fluids it will help.
> 
> *cider doesn't count as fluids btw* :lol:


Damn!! :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

There are trace amounts of several vitamins in a regular, healthy, ejaculation-full of semen. In fact, the amount of vitamin C is about the same as in an orange.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_nutritional_content_of_human_semen#ixzz27BnacB2S

:whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i have doms in my legs like i have never felt before, was getting rather frustrated at work today, anyone would have thought i had tourettes :cursing:

note to self, after a couple weeks away, must remember to break myself in slowly..have practically crippled myself lol

also....have told the gf that the precious is going to be involved at some point (sooner rather than later i hope) she even said she would help with the jabs


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> i have doms in my legs like i have never felt before, was getting rather frustrated at work today, anyone would have thought i had tourettes :cursing:
> 
> note to self, after a couple weeks away, must remember to break myself in slowly..have practically crippled myself lol
> 
> also....have told the gf that the precious is going to be involved at some point (sooner rather than later i hope) she even said she would help with the jabs


see we all say that about legs, but deep down you know as you hit the gym you whack on the plates 

you're sorted if the missus is on side, nice one!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> see we all say that about legs, but deep down you know as you hit the gym you whack on the plates
> 
> you're sorted if the missus is on side, nice one!!


So true, swear I am my own worst enemy! Well got the hardest week out the way, legs should be fine by Monday to go through it all again  hope they won't be as sore this time, how is pct going, almost done with it? Or has it finished? Glad she is on side, one less person to worry about finding out lol plus it will make jabbing flutes easier if she's willing to do it. I have te condition that I have to stop if she thinks it's affecting us negatively, but I recon the constant horn will be enough to convincer her it's a good thing as she isn't completely behind it, but not a lot she can do really,


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey lads,

Been away with work. How's it all going ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

O.k guys the migraines have gone and my stomach feels like it can take food again, still a bit bunged up and have a bad chest but I can deal with that, at least now I can eat and will be hitting the gym for a chest/tris session in an hour, will write it up here 

Oh, and gear arriving tomorrow, so it's back on!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> O.k guys the migraines have gone and my stomach feels like it can take food again, still a bit bunged up and have a bad chest but I can deal with that, at least now I can eat and will be hitting the gym for a chest/tris session in an hour, will write it up here
> 
> Oh, and *gear arriving tomorrow*, so it's back on!!


Knowing the fvcking post men round here it wont arrive for another week or so.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Hey lads,
> 
> Been away with work. How's it all going ?


Easy mate, to sum it up, Leeds has been ill but on the mend, ak is back with us after a brief absence and I have crippling doms in my legs from a horrible leg session straight after getting back from holiday lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

O.k, feeling awful now after that gym session but pretty happy with it! Calories are on track for today, will be hitting 3500 again easily, and lifts are still good!

*Chest*

*Incline DB Press*

Warmup

20kg x 10

Working Set

30kg x 8

32kg x 7

*Did an extra working set because 30kg was too light, I expected my strength to be down but I could have handled the 34s to be honest*

*Incline DB Flyes*

Warmup

14kg x 10

Working Set

16kg x 8

*Cable Flyes*

Warmup

11kg x 10

working Set

18kg x 8

18kg x 8

*Triceps*

*Skullcrushers*

Warmup

20kg x 10

Working Set

22.5kg x 8

*Pullover extensions*

Warmup

27kg x 8

working Set

27kg x 8

Pretty [email protected] session tbh but I felt awful and kept coughing my lungs up, strength seems to be holding well and will be hitting the 36s next week - then that's the DBs maxed at PureGym. Gonna be smashing in a load of Vit C today on AK-26's recommendation, and keep the fluids high. Hopefully by tomorrow I'll be all back to normal and juiced up to the eyeballs


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I remember te last time I had a workout flued up, wasn't good, but wasn't bad, just needed to get out of the house as I wa sick at staring at the same 4 walls,

U not gonna try the 34's first? A 4k jump on each hand from 32-36 seems small on paper but will feel a lot heavier when they are in your hand? Obv once you are brimming with juice you will **** it, I have no doubts! What are u gonna do once you max the db's? Find a new gym or start using a barbell?

Ps, glad to hear you are starting to feel a bit better! X2 for the vit c


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Easy mate, to sum it up, Leeds has been ill but on the mend, ak is back with us after a brief absence and I have crippling doms in my legs from a horrible leg session straight after getting back from holiday lol


Living the dream lads. Let's yous are about back on track.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds, looks like a nice little session there mate.

Vit C will deffo help along with the water so you should be feeling right in time for your cycle.

You will be p*ssing like a race horse though :lol:

Dan, hope the doms aint too bad fella 

Marrsy, nice to have you back with us mate :thumb:

Its a rest day for me but gonna be at the gym tomorrow for a session so will have updates then.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Any update pics lads? I fancy a perv :thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

well i put my pre/post holiday pic up a few pages back a wanna give it a least a month or so solid diet and training before i put another up...think out of all of us ak is due an update shot :whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

legs are still feeling ruined from thursday so did chest/shoulders/tri's....well it is the national day for that sorta thing anyways haha

db flys - 1x11 @ 25kg superset with

Inc DB bench 1x5 @ 25kg

lateral raise - 1x7 @ 10kg

rear fly - 1x10 @ @ 12.5kg

Tricep pushdown - 1x4 @ stack, superset with

BW Dips - 1x6

first session with the training partner went well, no 27.5kg dbs as they are waiting to be replaced, so sticking with the 25s, but after the fly pre exaust, they are enough to hit failure, looking forward to the rest of the week

slowly increasing my calories now, starting at 3276...increasing till i can find my bulking 'sweetspot' bring it on!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

In two hours I will have a slin pin hanging out my leg with prop, and another with M Tren for my pre workout...... THE PRECIOUS IS HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> In two hours I will have a slin pin hanging out my leg with prop, and another with M Tren for my pre workout...... THE PRECIOUS IS HERE!!!!!!!


Bit of motivation before your workout Leeds:










(no ****)

Good luck with the cycle mate!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

so jealous!

are u still going ahead with the prop homebrew?,,how do you reon M tren will compare to tren a?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> so jealous!
> 
> are u still going ahead with the prop homebrew?,,how do you reon M tren will compare to tren a?


Yea mate ordering the homebrew stuff some time this week I think, was gonna do it today but been busy with uni. M tren is purely pre workout so will be in and out of my system before morning, whereas tren a lasted a few days - a few horrific days :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> well i put my pre/post holiday pic up a few pages back a wanna give it a least a month or so solid diet and training before i put another up...think out of all of us *ak is due an update shot* :whistling:


Hint taken buddy 

I'll post up a couple of snaps tomorrow mate.

Leeds, deffo let us know how you get along with M-Tren, i may be wrong here but isn't that SuperTren?

If so i've tried searching for logs/reviews but i don't get anything concrete about its effects and performance.

So i'm deffo interested in seeing how you get along with it.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah mate m-tren, methyltren and supertren are all the same products I believe, under different brand names


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Isn't it beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

200mg test prop, 0.5mg mtren and 2 scoops of jack3d, gonna smash back doors off gym, work til 5am then it's time to start growing!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Isn't it beautiful!!!!!


is there toilet roll there just in case you **** yourself with excitement :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> is there toilet roll there just in case you **** yourself with excitement :lol:


That's right mate :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> is there toilet roll there just in case you **** yourself with excitement :lol:


we all know thats what its there for, but he's blatently gonna say its incase blood squirts everywhere :lol: :lol:

Edit** maybe not 

but i'm a little jealous mate not going to lie, thats a proper mountain of protein and some nice gear there


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Hint taken buddy
> 
> I'll post up a couple of snaps tomorrow mate.
> 
> ...


It's fcuking lethal stuff IMO, it's great, instant strength gains, love it! just go careful on it! Pmsl


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> It's fcuking lethal stuff IMO, it's great, instant strength gains, love it! just go careful on it! Pmsl


does it also increase aggression, as i've read it does.

Tbh from what ive read it sounds like the Hulk in a vial lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> does it also increase aggression, as i've read it does.
> 
> Tbh from what ive read it sounds like the Hulk in a vial lol


Does for me


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Your student loan came through or something Leeds ?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Tonights Update

Hit the gym early at around 9am, had the place pretty much to myself.

Thought the missus was going to train with me but she ditched me for the pool and sauna.... b*tch!!!

Shoulders & Traps Session

15 mins of rotator cuff exercises, light weight on cables.

Shoulders

Rear Delt Flyes

-Working - 22kg 2x12 reps (slow negatives)

24kg 1xFailure (failed at 12 reps slow negatives)

Side Delt Raises

-Working - 18kg 3x12 reps (failed at 12 reps on slow negatives on last set)

- 20kg 1x12 reps (trying to get to the full 12 reps on last 2 sets)

Db Shoulder Press

-Working - 27kg 3x12 reps

- 30kg 1x12 reps

Face Pulls

-Working - 20kg 3x12 reps (felt like the weakest man in the gym doing this)

Traps

Tbar Cable Upright Rows

-Working - 45kg 4x12 reps (down 5kg)

Front Barbell Shrugs

-Warmup - 60kg 1x22 reps

-Working - 100kg 2x12 reps (down 10kg, still concentrating on 2 second hold at top and bottom of movement)

Rear Barbell Shrugs

-Working - 100kg 2x12 reps (down 10kg, still concentrating on 2 second hold at top and bottom of movement)

Weight has gone down slightly in some of my lifts this session but thats ok with me, form and technique was good though so i'm happy.

One thing i did want to ask was about face pulls, does anybody else find them seriously difficult?

I felt like the weakest guy in the gym doing them, or maybe it just takes some getting used to... i don't know

But i sure as hell felt my rear delts burning like mad after doing them


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good session there AK, get some pics up bro I wanna get mirin' 

I'm gonna front load with prop this week, 1ml every day, might help me get through this ridiculous schedule. Working too much for the third year and got no time to do my uni work, gonna have to find a way around this quick or I'll be out of uni


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

hope you manage to find a balance with it all mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

question is, which one are you gonna quit...?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Good session there AK, get some pics up bro I wanna get mirin'
> 
> I'm gonna front load with prop this week, 1ml every day, might help me get through this ridiculous schedule. Working too much for the third year and got no time to do my uni work, gonna have to find a way around this quick or I'll be out of uni


will do mate, gonna go for a session later on this evening so i'll get my training buddy to take some snaps.

Good luck with finding the balance mate, i know how hard it can be without being on cycle let alone on cycle.

What you studying btw? if you dont mind me asking ofc.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

On my way to my second job now, gonna tell them I can't do Tuesdays anymore, I work Monday nights at job #1, wake up Tuesday straight to uni then onto job #2 until 10PM, not even had chance for a meal yet today, macros fvcked.

I study computer animation mate, I'm actually quite good at it aswell but no time to focus on it atm. Annoys me that it's only the spoilt rich kids that can focus all their attention on uni and spending daddy's money


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Quick question lads, if I get my 3500kcal in, but within the space of a few hours, does it still count?

Not eaten today and only just finished the longest cvnting shift in existence


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Can't see how it would matter myself. Down a few mass shakes with EVOO in, just to get the cals in.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Quick question lads, if I get my 3500kcal in, but within the space of a few hours, does it still count?
> 
> Not eaten today and only just finished the longest cvnting shift in existence


Yea mate defo, one of the smaller Intermittent fasting plans has you eat all your daily intake within a four hour window.

I have scrapped that 6 small meals a day crap and the whole your body only uses x amount of protein every two hours. I have a 6-7 hour eating window each day and find it much easier.


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

Get it down ya m8, I've done my daily intake in 1 sitting b4......2.4kg beef joint and sweet potatato smothered in evoo/chilli/pepper then roasted with a pan full of broccolli!! :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

scotty64 said:


> Get it down ya m8, I've done my daily intake in 1 sitting b4......2.4kg beef joint and sweet potatato smothered in evoo/chilli/pepper then roasted with a pan full of broccolli!! :lol:


Fvcking hell well done for managing that!

I've got 500g chicken breast in oven and just about to have a shake aswell, then I'll make a start on the next 500g and I should be on my way! Just taken 6 ravenous capsules so should be doable!

Also, update on the Wildcat PIP... my quad is agony now!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Fvcking hell well done for managing that!
> 
> I've got 500g chicken breast in oven and just about to have a shake aswell, then I'll make a start on the next 500g and I should be on my way! Just taken 6 ravenous capsules so should be doable!
> 
> Also, update on the Wildcat PIP... my quad is agony now!!


Pussy. I think im just un-PIP-able, because mine feels slightly bruised at worst.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I now have major PIP in both quads, walking like a penquin that's been fisted!


----------



## liam7200 (Jan 22, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I now have major PIP in both quads, walking like a penquin that's been fisted!


im just about to do my 5th injection  not had any pip yet finger crossed haha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

How do you know what a penguin looks like after its been fisted... :whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

had the ol back/traps/bi workout today lads 

straight arm pull down - 45kg x 12reps superset with

CGPU PullDown - 75kg x 10Reps

BB Row - 50kg x 10Reps

BB Shrug - 100kg x 10Reps

Deadlift - 105kg x 10Reps

BB Preacher Curl (straight bar) - 35kg x 6 reps

all to positive failure, 4 second negs

few weights to upped next week, some to stay the same, but all in all off to a good start, will probs change the BB row to One Arm DB rows, or if its free to use the ez bar for them, for now, an oly bar just feels a bit awkward

eaten 3389 kcals today, building myself up slowly to hit over 4k...macros will be around, P25% C55% F20%, very carb heavy but with my job, i need em to get me through 3-4, sometimes 6 hours a day with a heavy bag of mail on my shoulder, figured id keep it as clean as poss to keep the fat at bay haha


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

4 second negs, good man  Appreciate thile tip you gave about those a while ago, felt much better development since then.

Right, just jabbed 1ml of m tren into my lat, gonna give it 15 mins then head to gym for a shoulder session


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> 4 second negs, good man  Appreciate thile tip you gave about those a while ago, felt much better development since then.
> 
> Right, just jabbed 1ml of m tren into my lat, gonna give it 15 mins then head to gym for a shoulder session


thats it mate! no point in just dropping the weight down, you may as well just do half reps haha :lol:

hope the session goes well, im guessing mtren blows every other pre workout out the window lol

hows the ol pip?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I feel pretty wired off this mtren and it's not even been an hour yet.... Maybe doubling the dose was a bad idea lol.

The PIP has settled right down, was unbearable but took 4 x ibuprofen and it's calmed right down


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

So did shoulders traps and abs last night!

*Shoulders*

*DB Shoulder Press*

Warmup

20kg x 10

Working Set

26kg x 8 - Would have gone higher but no spotter

*Side Raises*

Warmup

6kg x 10

Working Set

8kg x 8

*Rear Delt Flyes*

Warmup

8kg x 10

Working Set

10kg x 8

*Close Grip Lat Pulldown*

Warmup

42kg x 10

Working Set

59kg x 8

*3 sets of 25kg plate shrugs*

*3 set of various ab circuits* <---- Can't remember what I did here 

Macros are going in now, so should be seeing some steady improvement over the coming weeks  I already feel miles better having some carbs in me at all times, my stomach is finding it difficult to go from not eating anything, to eating so much but it'll get used to it.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Leeds do you do any of the classes at puregym? Thinking of giving fastabs a blast.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Just had a quick catch up and gonna update with some snaps too

Dan & Leeds, cracking workouts to the both of you good job :thumb:

Dan i dont know how you manage a 4 second negative, 2 seconds is agony enough mate.... or i just need to man up 

Is that 4 second all the way down or a 2 second hold and 2 seconds on the way down, either way it sounds brutal!!

Very motivational, i haven't been eating well but i'm getting there and Ravenous has started helping big time so soon enough i'll be hitting decent macros.

Leeds have you found Ravenous to help you in increasing your macros after not eating properly for a bit?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Just had a quick catch up and gonna update with some snaps too
> 
> Dan & Leeds, cracking workouts to the both of you good job :thumb:
> 
> ...


cheers dude! it ****ing burns coming to the last reps of the set, just gotta push through it  controlled concentric, witha 2 sec pause, followed by a 4 second neg, its brutal lol you can see how i was left practically crippled after my leg workout last week haha


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Yesterdays Update

Chest and bicep day on my own and it was a nice session, in and out no f*cking about.

Felt pretty weak today, no preworkout and redbull didn't do a thing but its to be expected as i haven't been eating properly.

Nobody but to blame but myself tbh

Chest and Biceps

Chest

Flat Bench Press

-Warmup - 60kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 85kg 3x12 reps (failed at 8 reps on last set)

Incline Db Bench Press (weight per dumbell)

-Working - 36kg 2x12 reps

- 38kg 1xfailure (pb, slow negatives failed at 7 reps)

Cable Chest Flyes (weight per side)

-Working - 22kg 3x10-12 reps

Biceps

Preacher Curls (with 10kg ez curl bar)

-Warmup - 15kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 30kg 3x12 reps (slow negatives all 3 sets)

Hammer Curls (with 10kg tricep bar)

-Working - 30kg 2x12 reps (slow negatives on both sets)

21s

-Working - 20kg 2x21 reps

That was the session, at the end of the session i got a crash course in deadlifting and after 3 sets i was done.

The new instructor in my gym is an ex royal marines and current reccie powerlifter and helped me correct my technique, and i now have to postpone leg day as my hams and glutes are trashed 

Bring on leg day as he said he'd help me with squats too just to make sure i got them perfect, about time my gym employed someone that knew how to lift.

You patient people demanded pics and i hate you for it, but none the less i must deliver 

I'm self conscious as f*ck but here goes, it keeps me motivated so i thank you for that.

I have deflated somewhat after my cycle but the scales tell me i have kept most so its not too bad, just gotta get back to eating right and i'll be good


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking good AK, I'd love a decent PT to work at our gym. Theyre all young lads and women who dont know fvck all at ours.

On your 3rd picture you wanna start with your hands on your hipsand then push elbows out, that will give a lot better picture of your lats. ATM your hands look too far up to properly flare them, and you look a bit hunched over, its not properly doing them justice.



Other than that though :thumb: spot on


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

OTB you're the f*cking man!!!

Ive been trying to teach myself to pose so my pics at least look semi decent and i aint been getting nowhere.

i'll do that on the next snaps i take, and google posing technique or whatever its called.

Cheers broski :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> OTB you're the f*cking man!!!
> 
> Ive been trying to teach myself to pose so my pics at least look semi decent and i aint been getting nowhere.
> 
> ...


Just google 'lat spread' mate.

There will be proper instructions, and front/back shots.

IMO it definately makes you look bigger when you get it spot on.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow AK, big man now ain't ya


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

@Leeds89 I can't believe you bought the 200mg WC prop! PMSL, you must be fcuking mental, be less painful pinning acid! :lol:

Tip for you, get some WC EO and dilute that fcuker down!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good effort AK looks like your smashing it lad.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Wow AK, big man now ain't ya


Thanks dude, gotta try while I have a chance I don't have long coz now your on cycle

Soon to be left behind as soon as the prop kicks in and dan starts his cycle I'll be the journal beanpole :lol:



Marrsy86 said:


> Good effort AK looks like your smashing it lad.


Cheers mate, it's a nice boost :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Thanks dude, gotta try while I have a chance I don't have long coz now your on cycle
> 
> Soon to be left behind as soon as the prop kicks in and dan starts his cycle I'll be the journal beanpole :lol:
> 
> Cheers mate, it's a nice boost :thumb:


lol. youve nothing to worry about ,mate, i think by the time i have planned it, and got it all in place leeds would have left us way behind! we will be having to catch up with him


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

just wanted to give you guys a heads up, untill midnight on the 30th of september, when the bastard tax man has his cut from sports supplements,

if you click here - http://www.predatornutrition.com/?utm_source=UK-M%2BDan&utm_medium=Signature&utm_campaign=UKMSignatureDan or on my banner, use the code PRED10 at the checkout and you can get 10% of their products


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> lol. youve nothing to worry about ,mate, i think by the time i have planned it, and got it all in place leeds would have left us way behind! we will be having to catch up with him


Aaawww Dan, you always know what to say :wub:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Walk of shame with horiffic pip!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Walk of shame with horiffic pip!


hope she was worth it :lol:

- - - Updated - - -



Leeds89 said:


> Walk of shame with horiffic pip!


hope she was worth it :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*LEGS* 

Leg Exten - 70kg x 20reps superset with,

Leg Press - 117kg x 20reps

Leg Curl - 65kg x 20reps

Calf Press - 165 x 16reps

Abs Machine 40kg x 15reps

all to failure with slow negs,

lovely session there, decided to add in direct ab work, have got by without any so thought it might be a good addition, gonna drop the weight on the calf press next week if i dont get any more than 16reps...again lol

all in all, decent session, first time my training partner has done anything like this, think he is gonna hate me in the morning :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

@danMUNDY Once again a crazy leg session, i've been thinking of trying your method of super setting as i fancied a bit of a change from my leg routine.

gonna do my leg routine today and try your one next leg day.

You're an evil f*cker, you couldn't have broke him in gently could ya what with it being his first time on a mental leg session :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> hope she was worth it :lol:


What makes you say it was a she


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@AK-26 gotta beast them ****ers! on my feet for almost 3-4 hours a day, sometimes 6...the standard 8-12 does nothing for em 

well, you already do the leg ext pre exhaust before squats, just gotta do it to failure with no rest inbetween, although i suggest using a leg press..who wants to get stuck under an oly bar :lol: unless you have some strong spotters to help out ??

def give it a go, its a winner :thumb:

lol..i did advise him try the exercises out for a couple sessions to get used to it, but his reply was, "i want to be a machine, treat me like one" so i did just that, i must say iv never heard a grown man grunt, well...yelp like that in all my life, esp on the leg curls, i think iv killed him hahah

- - - Updated - - -

@AK-26 gotta beast them ****ers! on my feet for almost 3-4 hours a day, sometimes 6...the standard 8-12 does nothing for em 

well, you already do the leg ext pre exhaust before squats, just gotta do it to failure with no rest inbetween, although i suggest using a leg press..who wants to get stuck under an oly bar :lol: unless you have some strong spotters to help out ??

def give it a go, its a winner :thumb:

lol..i did advise him try the exercises out for a couple sessions to get used to it, but his reply was, "i want to be a machine, treat me like one" so i did just that, i must say iv never heard a grown man grunt, well...yelp like that in all my life, esp on the leg curls, i think iv killed him hahah

oh..warm up with legpress or squats first, then go to the leg exten/legpress superset, for one set so give it your all !


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

gonna head down for a leg session now, will have an update later this evening.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Todays update

Leg session today, i had 3 of those lucozade glucose tabs and a redbull and i swear it was like the best budget preworkout ever 

I got the PT to watch my squat technique and he gave me a few minor corrections, still managed 120kg squats for 6 reps with good form.

The squats was deffo harder with his corrections but i felt my legs was fully worked by the second set, third set killed me.. deffo felt it more in my abs and core than before.

I'm still enjoying the pre-exhaust method on legs, but going to give Dan's method a shot for the next few leg sessions as it clearly works well for him.

Legs

Quad Extensions

-Warmup - 40kg 1x12 reps

-Working - 60kg 4x12 reps

Hamstring Curls

-Working - 70kg 3x12 reps

Squats

Warmup - 40kg 2x12 reps

Working - 100kg 2x6 reps (6 reps on all sets, good form)

-120kg 1x6 reps (completed 6 reps good form)

Straight Leg Dead Lift

Working - 100kg 3x10 reps (got a few minor corrections but i got it now)

Leg Press

-Working - 220kg 2x12 reps

-Burnout - 180kg 1x18 reps (slow negatives, failed at 16 reps)

Calf Raises

-Working - 110kg 5x14-16 reps

And that was leg day...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

VERY tempted to bin this WC prop, the PIP just isn't worth it, absolute agony never felt anything like it.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> VERY tempted to bin this WC prop, the PIP just isn't worth it, absolute agony never felt anything like it.


Why not just dilute it down with eo?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Why not just dilute it down with eo?


Think I'm gonna have to, the pain is so extreme


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll have it, I seem to be invulnerable


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> VERY tempted to bin this WC prop, the PIP just isn't worth it, absolute agony never felt anything like it.


so i take it you'll be sticking to test cyp/enth from now on then?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

working out on a day on, day off basis for now till gains drop off and need to add more rest days, so had a workout today, will be tues thurs and sat next week and so on,

*Chest/shoulders/tri*

DB Flys - 25kg x 12reps, superset with

Inc DB Bench - 25kg x 5reps

Lateral Raise - 7.5kg x 10reps

Rear DB Fly - 12.5kg x 16reps

Cable Pushdown - 75kg (full stack) x 6reps, superset with

BW Dips x 6reps

as always, taken to failure 

hope you've all had a good weekend guys :thumb:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

@danMUNDY Nice solid session there, how you finding working chest, shoulder and triceps in the same session?

Do you feel you can work them till failure properly if you know what I mean?

Just finished a Chest and triceps session, gonna hit the steam room now and have an update posted later on.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@AK-26

cheers dude, yeah not finding it a problem...atm, weight or reps, or both are increasing every session, going to positive failure, so thats good enough for me for the time being, as soon as neither progress, then will look at changing it though, only thing im thinking about changing though is the tri superset at the end, think it might be a bit too much, but still my training partner has said to give it a couple weeks then go from there, so gonna do as im told for the time being haha

hope your session went well!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Some good weights being chucked about there dan mate, any extra weight you got from the holiday starting to melt away yet?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Only ones that I'm not too impressed about are the side laterals, although Iv never wanted to be one of those guys who throw them up and end up more front raises with **** form haha

I'm gonna weigh myself in the morning, but was 2lb or so short of 14stn in the post holiday picture, will be interested to see if anything has come off being back at work for two weeks with a proper diet lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Chest and Biceps

Chest

Flat Bench Press

-Warmup - 60kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 85kg 3x12 reps (failed at 8 reps on last set)

Incline Db Bench Press

-Working - 36kg 2x12 reps

- 38kg 1xfailure (pb, slow negatives failed at 8 reps)

Cable Chest Flyes

-Working - 22kg 3x10-12 reps

Biceps

Preacher Curls (with 10kg ez curl bar)

-Warmup - 15kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 30kg 3x12 reps

Hammer Curls (with 10kg tricep bar)

-Working - 30kg 2x12 reps

21s

-Working - 20kg 2x21 reps


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

operation, get huge has begun!!!

from my first ever experience of a bulk, that went horribly wrong i might add, i have learnt from my mistakes,

literally have smashed 5122 *clean* kcals today, and will do throughout the week until sunday when i have my cheat day. but yeah, steak, chicken breast, skimmed milk, mixed veg, oats, oats, and more oats

gonna get it right this time, weighed in at just over 14stn today, but putting a few of those lbs down to a dominos i had saturday, oops, so gonna have an official weigh in on friday after a clean week of food and cardio from work, then will adjust as i need to

lets do this!!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

@danMUNDY nice foods planned there, but how come no rice or pasta?

Also discovered an alternative way of using the maggi spice mix on chicken by accident, it ends up tasting like nandos and lasts ages


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@AK-26 i would normally have rice with my dinner, not a fan of pasta. But i found when cooked, the carb content is quite low per 100g, so have replaced it with another helping of oats,per 100g..and as i eat them raw with milk, you get you get exactly what it says on the tin :thumb:

i blame my job, i have to eat so damn much. quite excited to see how a clean vs dirty bulk fairs up.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ps..all that food, is in one day :thumbup1:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Not trained in a few days due to ridiculous uni schedules and working. Also pretty sure I've got an infection in my left arm now, did 0.5ml into both delts a few days ago, left arm between bicep and tricep is now very tender and red, warm to the touch.

Brilliant, JUST WHAT I FVCKING NEEDED!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

You gonna have it checked or just jump straight on some amoxicillin or other anti bio?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> You gonna have it checked or just jump straight on some amoxicillin or other anti bio?


Gonna get it checked out tonight, it's pretty painful and don't wanna end up with a serious infection. Absolutely gutted.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

**** bro, hope its not too bad!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Nice one dude, best to get it checked out as early as possible.

Hopefully it's just sore and not actually an infection.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*back/trap/bi*

Straight Arm Pull Down - 55kg x 10reps, superset with

CGUPD - 75kg x 8reps

EZ Bar Rows - 55kg x 13reps

BB Shrugs - 105kg x 12reps

DeadLift - 107.5kg x 12reps

BB Preacher Curl - 35kg x 7 reps

done


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Not trained in a few days due to ridiculous uni schedules and working. Also pretty sure I've got an infection in my left arm now, did 0.5ml into both delts a few days ago, left arm between bicep and tricep is now very tender and red, warm to the touch.
> 
> Brilliant, JUST WHAT I FVCKING NEEDED!


Sounds sh*t mate , hope it doesn't turn out too serious


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Could just be mega pip, since its a virgin site and you havent got on well with the pip from the testoprop200.

But get it checked either way, better than it getting worse. If you end up with a prescription for antibiotics at least you'll get them cheaper than if you bought them online.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Got a question for you lads,

Ive seen a few guys in my gym doing dumbell pullovers, what does this target??

From the looks of it i thought it would hit back/lats.

Apparently it hits chest and expands it or something, i don't know if its BS or if its true....

Have you lads done this exercise before, do you rate it much?

Is it worth incorporating into a routine every once in a while, or no need?

Got a pic below in case its not actually called a dumbell pullover.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Got a question for you lads,
> 
> Ive seen a few guys in my gym doing dumbell pullovers, what does this target??
> 
> ...


Lats mate. I try and keep my arms as straight as possible on the way down, the fella in the pic has bent his alot, I feel it alot better when arms are kept straight. Get a spotter and go on the way down lower it enough to get a good stretch on the lats.

I use a 32kg DB for this to finish off lats after pulldowns, really decent movement imo.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

yup, its a lat exercise, most people that you see doing it to 'stretch' their rib cage out is because arnold did them for this reason, so most people take it as gospal and stick it in their chest routine, its basically the db version of a straight arm pull down, now....how many people do you see including that exercise in their chest workout, probably none whatsoever haha

when i do em, (well im doing straight arm pull downs atm) like OTB, i try and keep my arms straighter and go a bit lower at the bottom, giving my *lats * a really good stretch/more efficient contraction, tend to feel it a little in my triceps too due to one of the lats insertion/origin points, cant remember which one it is but i think its the insertion point

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latissimus_dorsi_muscle, have a look here and read about the synergists, which will explain why you might feel it in the tricep

i will probs carry on doing the straight arm pd's till i max the stack out, then switch back to using the db pull over as there will be more weight at my disposal :thumbup1:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Nice one lads, keeping it BS free as usual :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Nice one lads, keeping it BS free as usual :thumb:


we aim to please


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

@danMUNDY I also feel it in my tri's so you must be talking sense mate! Which is good because I normally do lats after shoulders, so triceps are getting a good workout too due to the pressing movements.

Unfortunately I am one of the people who take arnie's word as gospel, he is a massive hero of mine :thumb:

Except the "I drink beer, milk is for babys" Line from pumping iron! :lol:

- - - Updated - - -

@danMUNDY I also feel it in my tri's so you must be talking sense mate! Which is good because I normally do lats after shoulders, so triceps are getting a good workout too due to the pressing movements.

Unfortunately I am one of the people who take arnie's word as gospel, he is a massive hero of mine :thumb:

Except the "I drink beer, milk is for babys" Line from pumping iron! :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

oh my, yesterday.....ate my 5k+ kcals, with ease,

today is another story, i feel like it (almost) defeated me, just had to force my steak down, think something must be wrong haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> @danMUNDY I also feel it in my tri's *so you must be talking sense mate!* Which is good because I normally do lats after shoulders, so triceps are getting a good workout too due to the pressing movements.
> 
> Unfortunately I am one of the people who take arnie's word as gospel, he is a massive hero of mine :thumb:
> 
> ...


 @onthebuild

i always talk sense pal :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

No doubt dan mate!

Ak, you done a workout tonight/today then?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

@onthebuild no workout today mate, gym was closed for maintainance.

Gonna hit the workout tomorrow with an update, just been eating all in sight today.... Nowhere near dan's intake though 

@danMUNDY I kinda know how you feel mate, I tried hitting double kcals (around 5k kcals) and it was hard to keep up and that was with ravenous to help the digestion and appetite.

Great for bulking though so deffo force it down and don't quit like me, you can do it broski!! :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just put away 2ml of m-tren, gonna hit gym with @jjcooper and his mate now for a chest session. Joined a proper spit and sawdust gym near my house which is within walking distance now, much easier to get to so it's better really. The arm wasn't infected, just the WC prop apparently leaves crystals behind when the solvents and suspension are absorbed by the body, that's why it caused some muscle irritation and inflammation. All good now though 

Weight is steadily climbing back up to what it was before. Saving my money now to make sure I don't run our of food aswell, need to get some serious weight gaining going on between now and xmas! (Spending £50 trying to nail a bird on Monday doesn't count :lol: )


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> @onthebuild no workout today mate, gym was closed for maintainance.
> 
> Gonna hit the workout tomorrow with an update, just been eating all in sight today.... Nowhere near dan's intake though
> 
> ...


Wheres out update then? :lol:

5000 cals... mmmmm :drool:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Just put away 2ml of m-tren, gonna hit gym with @jjcooper and his mate now for a chest session. Joined a proper spit and sawdust gym near my house which is within walking distance now, much easier to get to so it's better really. The arm wasn't infected, just the WC prop apparently leaves crystals behind when the solvents and suspension are absorbed by the body, that's why it caused some muscle irritation and inflammation. All good now though
> 
> Weight is steadily climbing back up to what it was before. Saving my money now to make sure I don't run our of food aswell, need to get some serious weight gaining going on between now and xmas! *(Spending £50 trying to nail a bird on Monday doesn't count * :lol: * )*


why not just spend it on a brass, there'd be no 'trying' about it, guaranteed to be balls deep :whistling:

glad to hear it wasnt an infection mate and your all set to crack on! you still gonna use the wc prop?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*legsssssss, and abs*

Leg Exten - 80kg x 18reps, superset with

Leg Press - 133kg x 28reps

Leg Curl - 75kg x 18reps

Seated Toe Press - 165kg x 20reps

Ab Crunch Machine - 50kg x 17reps

todays session absolutely ruined me haha, on the leg exten, leg curl, and toe press i got a couple of spotted reps, certainly did the trick! felt like my hams were gonna burst on rep 17 and 18, have never been so pumped!

def my favourite muscle group to work to beast haha!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Wheres out update then?


Sorry dude, I ended up going out on the p*ss after gym, I'll have a double update tonight though...... At some point


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good to see your arm is ok Leeds, I'm in hospital right now with a leg infection and celulisus. Wouldent wish this on anyone! **** knows what its going todo to my training! Been in here a week!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mega down and depressed today! Just want to go for a run but my stupid legs ****ed still so you lads better smash it today!

Think I will start a new IF/workout log over the next few days and try cut down a bit.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

sorry to hear your legs are playing you up marrsy, hope the recover soon, no idea what that was you was in the hospital for, but doesnt sound too good! i tried if for a while before i went away, got on with it quite well, would def use it again when on a cut next year


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers mate, I'm a fan of IF, find it works better for my shifts too.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Jesus Christ chaps its taken me about 40 mins to catch up!! I see we are all now doing the twitter mentioning @onthebuild

How hip is that!!

Well done on the training so far chaps


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

No new journal for me for a while, least i'm out of hospital now 

I linked my leg as a link instead of an image as its a little graphic so you don't have to see it if you don't want, lets see if curiosity gets the better of you  .

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/598883_10151226361595804_1645252106_n.jpg


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> No new journal for me for a while, least i'm out of hospital now
> 
> I linked my leg as a link instead of an image as its a little graphic so you don't have to see it if you don't want, lets see if curiosity gets the better of you  .
> 
> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/598883_10151226361595804_1645252106_n.jpg


Wtf is that?


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> No new journal for me for a while, least i'm out of hospital now
> 
> I linked my leg as a link instead of an image as its a little graphic so you don't have to see it if you don't want, lets see if curiosity gets the better of you  .
> 
> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/598883_10151226361595804_1645252106_n.jpg


What?!! No penis, gutted


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Super_G said:


> What?!! No penis, gutted


Looks like you could put a penis in it?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Looks like you could put a penis in it?


It would be like shagging a clowns pocket damn my micro penis


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

it started as a 2mm cut and got infected. been a right nightmare!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marrsy that looks vile mate hope it gets better soon!


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

@Leeds89 been killing it in the gym, training hard now no excuses watch this space!!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Marrsy that looks vile mate hope it gets better soon!


Cheers lad.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Double update,

Cant sleep for love nor money so i may as well post this up 

Back and Triceps

Back

Wide Grip Pull Ups

-Working - 4xFailure

Bent Over Barbell Rows

-Working - 65kg 3x12 reps

Close Grip Pull Ups

-Working - 3xFailure

Deadlift

-Warmup - 60kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 130kg 1x5 reps

-140kg 1x5 reps

-150kg 1x5 reps

-160kg 1x4 reps

Triceps

Reverse Grip Tricep Pull Downs (with Tbar attachment)

-Warmup - 15kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 25kg 2x12 reps

- 30kg 2x12 reps (failed at 9 and 7 reps)

Tricep Dips

-Working - 2xFailure (body weight dips)

-2xFailure (weighted dips 10kg, failed at 16 and 13 reps)

Tricep Pull Downs With Vbar

-Working - 32kg 3x12 reps

Shoulders & Traps Session

15 mins of rotator cuff exercises, light weight on cables.

Shoulders

Rear Delt Flyes

-Working - 22kg 2x12 reps

24kg 1xFailure

Side Delt Raises

-Working - 18kg 3x12 reps

- 20kg 1x12 reps

Db Shoulder Press

-Working - 27kg 3x12 reps

- 30kg 1x12 reps

Face Pulls

-Working - 20kg 3x12 reps

Traps

Tbar Cable Upright Rows

-Working - 45kg 2x12 reps

Front Barbell Shrugs

-Warmup - 60kg 1x22 reps

-Working - 100kg 2x12 reps (concentrating on 2 second hold at top and bottom of movement)

Rear Barbell Shrugs

-Working - 100kg 2x12 reps (concentrating on 2 second hold at top and bottom of movement)


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> it started as a 2mm cut and got infected. been a right nightmare!


That looks horrible mate, hope it gets fixed asap.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> That looks horrible mate, hope it gets fixed asap.


Cheers mate, can't wait for it to heal!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chest/shoulders/tri*

DB Flys - 28.5kg x 7reps, superset with

Inc DB Press - 25kg x 7reps

Lat Raise - 10kg x 10reps

Rear Fly - 17.5kg x 12reps

Tricep Pushdown - 70kg x 8reps, superset with

BW Dips - BW+5kg x 3reps

All exercises, minus the the dips were given 2 forced reps from my partner, next weeks workouts will see the addition of a negative only set after each lift has gone to failure with a couple of forced reps, just wanna grow!!!!!!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

You had much success with negative sets before dan ? Watched a fair few YouTube vids and cant make my mind up if It's worth adding.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Tbh mate, not really used them all that much, but gonna be employing them every third work workout or so to increase the intensity of the set rather than add another


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*back/traps/bi's*

off to a bit of a crap start, had to lose 10kg on the straight arm pull downs, but once we got into the swing of things, all other lifts went up either in weight in in reps

Straight Arm Pull Down - 50kg x 17reps, superset with

CGUPD - 85kg x 6reps (with 2 forced reps)

EZ Bar Rows - 65kg x 8 reps + 1 partial

BB Shrugs - 110kg x 12reps (with 3 forced reps)

Deadlift - 115kg x 13reps

Preacher Curls - 35kg x 8reps + 4 slow negs to complete muscular failure

came out at 14stn 2lbs on the scales saturday morning, 2lb increase from last week..dropping my kcals back slightly as i dont really want that much of a gain on a weekly basis, id say 1/2lb at the most, last thing i want is a load of fat piled on me haha,

that said, gains in the gym are still coming slowly but surely, so on the right track


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

You on the aas mr mundy?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Noooooo, not yet anyways...have done a pmag cycle earlier in the year, just convinced me to join the darkside, however asked my mate for a price from the source In his gym, as there are none to be found in mine, but he hasn't been very forth coming with it, leaves me with google, but not sure if I trust a net source


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Noooooo, not yet anyways...have done a pmag cycle earlier in the year, just convinced me to join the darkside, however asked my mate for a price from the source In his gym, as there are none to be found in mine, but he hasn't been very forth coming with it, leaves me with google, but not sure if I trust a net source


Prepare your inbox for bombardment in 5..4...3...2...1


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Noooooo, not yet anyways...have done a pmag cycle earlier in the year, just convinced me to join the darkside, however asked my mate for a price from the source In his gym, as there are none to be found in mine, but he hasn't been very forth coming with it, leaves me with google, but not sure if I trust a net source


There are always other ways and means to get things My son


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Double update coming up lads, just got back from the gym so gonna munch pwo meal first


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Double update coming up lads, just got back from the gym so gonna munch pwo meal first


Always look forward to your double updates


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Right lads, been a bit AWOL lately, too much going on in my life etc etc blah blah, things looking better now, hitting the gym with @jjcooper tomorrow so will write it up when I get home. That guy knows how to punish you in the gym, almost cried/was sick when doing shoulders yesterday


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Double update, For yesterday and today.

Been kind of busy so updates have been a bit slack, but have still been training and trying to eat right as much as i can.

*Yesterday*

*
*

Back and Triceps

Back

Wide Grip Pull Ups

-Working - 4xFailure

Bent Over Barbell Rows

-Working - 70kg 3x12 reps (up 5kg)

Close Grip Pull Ups

-Working - 3xFailure

Deadlift

-Warmup - 60kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 130kg 1x5 reps

-140kg 1x5 reps

-150kg 1x5 reps

-160kg 1x5 reps

Triceps

Reverse Grip Tricep Pull Downs (with Tbar attachment)

-Warmup - 15kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 25kg 2x12 reps

- 30kg 2x12 reps (failed at 11 and 9 reps)

Tricep Dips

-Working - 2xFailure (body weight dips)

-2xFailure (weighted dips 15kg failed at 12 and 9 reps, up 5kg)

Tricep Pull Downs With Vbar

-Working - 32kg 3x12 reps

*Today*

Shoulders & Traps Session

15 mins of rotator cuff exercises, light weight on cables.

Shoulders

Rear Delt Flyes

-Working - 22kg 2x12 reps

24kg 1xFailure

Side Delt Raises

-Working - 18kg 3x12 reps

- 22kg 1x12 reps (failed at 10 reps)

Db Shoulder Press

-Working - 27kg 3x12 reps

- 32kg 1x12 reps (failed at 10 reps)

Face Pulls

-Working - 20kg 3x12 reps

Traps

Tbar Cable Upright Rows

-Working - 45kg 2x12 reps

Front Barbell Shrugs

-Warmup - 60kg 1x22 reps

-Working - 105kg 2x12 reps (up 5kg)

Rear Barbell Shrugs

-Working - 105kg 2x12 reps (up 5kg)

Thats the update sorted.

Tomorrow is a rest day but I'll most likely work on cardio.

Next update will be on Thursday evening and its chest and bicep day


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good to see this thread picking up again lads


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Good to see this thread picking up again lads


x2!! just when i think the lads are awol, they pop up and bring things up to speed, good to know they are both still going hard at it :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*LEG/Abs*

Leg Exten - 85kg x 18reps, superset with

Leg Press - 149kg x 23reps

Leg Curk - 80kg x 20reps

Toe Press - 173kg x 20reps

Ab Crunch Machine - 60kg x12reps

the leg exten and curls were taken to positve failure, then 4 negatives were chucked in at the end to extend the set, best pumps ever!!! after the first superset i had to bend over as if i was doing a SLDL to pick my **** up as i couldnt bend my knees, dont think iv have felt anything like it 

proof of the pudding that auther jones was onto something with this HIT lark...for two weeks i was stuck at 165kg for 16reps on the seated toe press (calfs) after last week, 4 forced reps were added to the 165, to get me to 20 reps, today i smashed 173kg for 20, just to positive failure,!!! well pleased its brutal, but i ****ing love it :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Good effort lads! AK, whats a face pull, and how do you find em?

I could google it but im lazy :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Good effort lads! AK, whats a face pull, and how do you find em?
> 
> I could google it but im lazy :lol:


yorkshire layabout!

face pulls are a compound move for hitting the rear delts


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> yorkshire layabout!
> 
> face pulls are a compound move for hitting the rear delts
> 
> View attachment 96944


Ahh right done them before, never knew what they were called. Always done em sat down with an adjustable height cable so im not using legs/back whatsoever. Do you guys use the triangle bar?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i do mine on the seated row, for the same reason to take legs/back out of the picture, with the cable attachment as in the pic, dont think you can flare your arms/elbows enough with the triangle bar


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Good stuff mate cheers! Ill rep you when I get on my laptop.

Always learning in this game!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

@Marrsy86 not AWOL mate, just been finding it hard to juggle training and general life, not giving up though mate.

We can't let this thread/journal die 

@danMUNDY that is a killer leg session, gonna pm you in a bit mate want your input on your leg routine.

Gonna be giving it a shot for the next month.



onthebuild said:


> Good effort lads! AK, whats a face pull, and how do you find em?
> 
> I could google it but im lazy :lol:


Exactly as Dan explained mate, it's a compound movement for the rear delts.

I only started including it as a finishing exercise and I deffo feel it mate, should help bring my shoulders up.

I use the rope (aka donkey boll*cks) and the t-bar, both allow me to flare my elbows to properly hit the rear delts.

Agree with you though as I do them sat down, I couldn't do them standing as I find my balance and form just messes up.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@AK-26

these HIT leg sessions are a beast, i highly recommend them :thumb:

no probs, will look forward to seeing what you have in mind


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> @Marrsy86 not AWOL mate, just been finding it hard to juggle training and general life, not giving up though mate.
> 
> We can't let this thread/journal die
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, I'll give em a go when I next do shoulders.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Right ladies! I'm back, and I've just beasted the gym! Unfortunately it's so intense and non stop I find it difficult to keep track of a lot of the weights, but I'll try my best to write it up as good as I can - failing that I'll just give you pictures 

*Chest*

Standard warmup, side raises, triceps extensions etc get the blood pumping.

*BB Press*

Warmed up with 30kg with about 15 reps

Working

60kg x Failure (Think about 12)

65kg x Failure (8)

60kg x Failure (About 8)

*Incline DB Press*

Working

25kg x Failure (Around 10)

25kg x Failure (Around 8)

25kg x Failure (Around 5)

Then a set on flat bench press on shrug stack and finished off with flyes. Did a couple quick circuits on biceps aswell, 20kg curl bar until failure, perfect form, 6kg DBs until failure, perfect form. Got major cramp in biceps and knew it was game over 

Not as good of a write-up as I used to do, but I honestly remember very little when working with @jjcooper. I thought I was working to failure before, but now I'm not stopping until the DBs and falling on my chest or I'm stuck under a BB, then less than a minute rest then back at it.... that's why the weights aren't as impressive, but I feel I'm making better progress this way anyway. Will post a couple of pics up for you homos to get excited about aswell


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Also, had another 2 hours done on the tattoo today, what you guys think  ?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

@Leeds89 liking the workout mate, as long as you feel you have pushed yourself that's what counts 

Tattoo is looking pretty good mate, I see you went for that Japanese style sleeve then, how come you chose colour over black and grey?

Also at risk of you getting happy as feck, you're chest seems to be growing well too :thumbup1:


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Good effort today @Leeds89 pushing yourself hard and i will keep bitching at you to make sure you get the food in, like is said dont worry about poundages pal, if the intensity is there like today you will grow. also first time puking in your own mouth is a good sign your pushing hard enough.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> @Leeds89 liking the workout mate, as long as you feel you have pushed yourself that's what counts
> 
> Tattoo is looking pretty good mate, I see you went for that Japanese style sleeve then, how come you chose colour over black and grey?
> 
> Also at risk of you getting happy as feck, you're chest seems to be growing well too :thumbup1:


Chose colour because I really like colour tattoos, not too fond of black and grey, but also liked the Japanese style, so sorta mixed the two together - think it's turning out a good experiment so far 

And thanks mate! The chest has always been my damn weakness, time to get the fvcker growing!



jjcooper said:


> Good effort today @Leeds89 pushing yourself hard and i will keep bitching at you to make sure you get the food in, like is said dont worry about poundages pal, if the intensity is there like today you will grow. also first time puking in your own mouth is a good sign your pushing hard enough.


Haha I totally forgot about being sick in my mouth! Will try for all over the floor next time!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tattoo looks good Leeds, getting mine designed now, getting Celtic knot work, angelo Saxon runes, Thor's hammer, and a few animals all worked into the same half sleeve and chest plate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking good Leeds 

- - - Updated - - -

Looking good Leeds


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Right ladies! I'm back, and I've just beasted the gym! Unfortunately it's so intense and non stop I find it difficult to keep track of a lot of the weights, but I'll try my best to write it up as good as I can - failing that I'll just give you pictures
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> ...


welcome to the world of training to failure, just wait till @jjcooper (and i hope he does!) gives your legs the HIT workout from hell.... I guarantee you wont have felt anything like it!

like i keep telling you lads, intensity is king :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

There is 3 of u in this one. If I say Sumin I'm bound to get a reply.... Hiiiiiiii  where is ak has he gone AWOL again? Saying that I haven't even read it so he could b around lolllll


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Girls been around 4 months and already getting annoying. nothing new there then... :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Girls been around 4 months and already getting annoying. nothing new there then... :lol:


Watch ur mouth mr


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

hi kay, hows the hangover? :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> hi kay, hows the hangover? :lol:


Haven't got to the hangover yet lol

U ok mr? Training going well? I would read but it's physically impossible right now lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Haven't got to the hangover yet lol
> 
> U ok mr? Training going well? I would read but it's physically impossible right now lol


oh dear...that will be something to look forward to :tongue: what i find worse though, is after an all nighter, you get it whilst you are still awake, not very nice at all!

looks like you had a good time in your pics, so im sure the headache will be worth it :thumbup1:

im not too bad thanks, training is going well...trying a new approach now i have a training partner, at long last..just trying to push myself harder than ever, hoping it pays off....bulking atm so just smashing all the food i can get my hands on till spring-summer when it will be time to get the ol abs out again haha

you alright miss?


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

yo yo ok u 3 men have u reached aesthetic significance yet?!!! 

or u all gona DIIIEEE?!

xx


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> oh dear...that will be something to look forward to :tongue: what i find worse though, is after an all nighter, you get it whilst you are still awake, not very nice at all!
> 
> looks like you had a good time in your pics, so im sure the headache will be worth it :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


I'm meant to b working tonight aswell...

Sounds good sounds like u will be proper cut!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm meant to b working tonight aswell...
> 
> Sounds good sounds like u will be proper cut!


ouch, i always try to have the day off after my birthday..no way i could face 5.00am with a sore head haha, if you skip back to page 53, somwhere down the page is how i looked on a natty cut,then page 57 is how i looked back from holiday after nearly two weeks of booze and eating out everynight...makes such a differnce when you can prep your own food! im hoping to go one better next year as up untill then i hadnt actually bulked, so will be nice to have some proper muscle underneath it when its time to cut up again, well thats the plan anyways 

plus there will be gear involved so im hoping i cant fail :clap:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> yo yo ok u 3 men have u reached aesthetic significance yet?!!!
> 
> or u all gona DIIIEEE?!
> 
> xx


thnk we are bound for death :sad:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> There is 3 of u in this one. If I say Sumin I'm bound to get a reply.... Hiiiiiiii  where is ak has he gone AWOL again? Saying that I haven't even read it so he could b around lolllll


I'm still here buddy, hope the birthday went well


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

danMUNDY said:


> thnk we are bound for death :sad:


chin up mate why's that then?!

if u believe that then yeah thats where ur headed!! :death:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> chin up mate why's that then?!
> 
> if u believe that then yeah thats where ur headed!! :death:


haha, im just messing mate, although i think my lack of patients makes me my own worse enemy...just gotta remember it doesnt happen overnight lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Todays Update

Had an early morning session, with the missus.

Chest and biceps today followed up with a few lengths of swimming at the end.

Chest and Biceps

Chest

Flat Bench Press

-Warmup - 60kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 85kg 3x12 reps (failed at 10 reps on last set)

Incline Db Bench Press

-Working - 36kg 2x12 reps

- 38kg 1xfailure (failed at 8 reps)

Cable Chest Flyes

-Working - 24kg 3x10-12 reps

Biceps

Preacher Curls (with 10kg ez curl bar)

-Warmup - 15kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 30kg 2x12 reps

-Working - 35kg 1xfailure (failed at 7 reps)

Hammer Curls (with 10kg tricep bar)

-Working - 30kg 2x12 reps

21s

-Working - 25kg 2x21 reps

Had a nice session, so i'm happy in that sense but i got a question for you lads...

I am trying to break past the 85kg bench press that i seem to be stuck on.

would it be possible and realistic to aim to add 5kg per week onto my bench press?

I ask because up until now i have seen poundage go up gradually and that was good enough for me, but now i want more.

Also is it worth using fractional plates and add 2kg per week instead if 5kg is a bit much?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Todays Update
> 
> Had an early morning session, with the missus.
> 
> ...


I think the best way would be to add the p1ssy little 1.1kg plates, one each side, so 2.2 kg in total, 87.2kg

The week after add two 2.5kg plates so +5kg (90kg)

and so on.

But ive heard great thing about stronglifts routines, 5x5 etc for breaking through weight barriers, especially on chest press. @Craigyboy had good results with this method.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Todays Update
> 
> *Had an early morning session, with the missus.*
> 
> ...


i prefer banging my misses first thing in the morning too! :laugh:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> I think the best way would be to add the p1ssy little 1.1kg plates, one each side, so 2.2 kg in total, 87.2kg
> 
> The week after add two 2.5kg plates so +5kg (90kg)
> 
> ...


Deffo considering adding the fractional plates and little 1.1kg plates coz i like my current routine.

I have used a previous stronglift routine that i used to use when i hit plateau, i just want to see what else is possible.

If the addition of these fractional plates doesn't get the weight up i'll deffo be doing stronglifts.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Deffo considering adding the fractional plates and little 1.1kg plates coz i like my current routine.
> 
> I have used a previous stronglift routine that i used to use when i hit plateau, i just want to see what else is possible.
> 
> If the addition of these fractional plates doesn't get the weight up i'll deffo be doing stronglifts.


Say if you can do 10 reps of 85 kg, go for 10 reps with the fractional plates.

If you do it then next week add a tiny bit more. If your spotter has to help at say 8 reps keep it the same next week until you can do 10 unassisted reps.

Then add more.

Gear will also speed this up though :whistling:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Say if you can do 10 reps of 85 kg, go for 10 reps with the fractional plates.
> 
> If you do it then next week add a tiny bit more. If your spotter has to help at say 8 reps keep it the same next week until you can do 10 unassisted reps.
> 
> ...


Makes sense, gonna keep it to fractional plates and see how that goes.

You have no idea the amount of self control i've had to muster not to use gear, i've got a load available but it isn't the greatest time to cycle atm.

My one and only regret of doing a cycle is that now i know what its like, training natty just sucks ass


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Makes sense, gonna keep it to fractional plates and see how that goes.
> 
> You have no idea the amount of self control i've had to muster not to use gear, i've got a load available but it isn't the greatest time to cycle atm.
> 
> My one and only regret of doing a cycle is that now i know what its like, training natty just sucks ass


Yeah I know what you mean mate. But respect to you for resisting, more self control than us lot, dan excluded!

How do you do your BB press? Flat, incline or decline?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

the ol, add 2.5kg (2x1.25kg) plates each workout when you hit a prescribed poundage for set amount of reps, nothing beats a bit of progressive overload! im a fan of it myself :thumb:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> thnk we are bound for death :sad:


Thread titles are the legally binding contracts of the Internet too!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah I know what you mean mate. But respect to you for resisting, more self control than us lot, dan excluded!
> 
> How do you do your BB press? Flat, incline or decline?


Not sure how long i can keep up this self control lark 

Flat Bench mate, i use DBs for incline bench.


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

you guys got any pics of whats going on yet??


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking to get some updated pics/weight at he wknd :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Not sure how long i can keep up this self control lark
> 
> Flat Bench mate, i use DBs for incline bench.


Only reason I ask is dorian yates reckoned the strongest you can be on chest is with a slight decline, as it engages the chest more and restricts engagement of the delts.

But I find I can go heavier flat or with a slight incline :confused1:

Who knows!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I'd have to agree with Dorian Yates, I'm strongest on decline even though I don't do it much.

Incline seems to be my weakest type of bench press though, it's a killer.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> I'd have to agree with Dorian Yates, I'm strongest on decline even though I don't do it much.
> 
> Incline seems to be my weakest type of bench press though, it's a killer.


If I start with incline its one of my strongest tbh. Maybe its true and it brings in delts so shares the weight around for me?

That or i'm a freak :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> If I start with incline its one of my strongest tbh. Maybe its true and it brings in delts so shares the weight around for me?
> 
> That or i'm a *freak* :lol:


Freaaaaak


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Freaaaaak


x2

Nobody should have incline bench press as their strongest lift

Damn straight i'm hating!!!!! :blowme:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking good in here lads, Glad to see your all smashing the weight again 

@AK - any idea when your going back to go back on cycle?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Looking good in here lads, Glad to see your all smashing the weight again
> 
> @AK - any idea when your going back to go back on cycle?


Cheers broski!!

I have no idea when I'm going to go back on mate, if i go back on it wouldn't be the best cycle as I'll be doing a sh*t load of cardio to prep for marines training.

Getting the calories in to compensate for the cardio as well as bulking in general may be a bit too much for me for 12-14 weeks..... just being realistic.

The moment I do find I'll have time for a decent cycle I'll be on it, even if its just a 6 week cycle


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Man this has came back to life big style the past day or so! You lads been paying people to post or something ?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Man this has came back to life big style the past day or so! You lads been paying people to post or something ?


Sssshhh Dude, Don't tell everyone!!!! :rolleye:

BTW Hope the leg is getting better matey


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Cheers broski!!
> 
> I have no idea when I'm going to go back on mate, if i go back on it wouldn't be the best cycle as I'll be doing a sh*t load of cardio to prep for marines training.
> 
> ...


double post :thumbup1:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Cheers broski!!
> 
> I have no idea when I'm going to go back on mate, if i go back on it wouldn't be the best cycle as I'll be doing a sh*t load of cardio to prep for marines training.
> 
> ...


Fair eoungh so , looks like you got your priorities sorted anyway, reps mate 

I am starting my first bulk cycle now and the suspence is kiling me, just waiting on my deac then i'll be good for the go


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Sssshhh Dude, Don't tell everyone!!!! :rolleye:
> 
> BTW Hope the leg is getting better matey


Cheers mate, was at the docs today and it's healing really well, I can start gaming it again on Monday but have to leave out legs for a few weeks and can do stuff like barbell rows as it can't support the weight safely or with good form right now but I'm planning on just swapping them for wide grip phillips for now, can't wait to get back in the gym!

Also I scrolled back and realise Kim posted, I'm guessing she is the reason there's a lot of activity


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Cheers mate, was at the docs today and it's healing really well, I can start gyming it again on Monday but have to leave out legs for a few weeks and can't do stuff like barbell rows as it can't support the weight safely or with good form right now but I'm planning on just swapping them for wide grip pullups for now, can't wait to get back in the gym!
> 
> Also I scrolled back and realise Kim posted, I'm guessing she is the reason there's a lot of activity


Stupid iPad, tried to correct typos but it seems to have quoted myself.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

@Marrsy86 What happend to you leg anyway?

When i saw that graphic as hell pic you posted it looked like a .22 bullet entry wound


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> @Marrsy86 What happend to you leg anyway?
> 
> When i saw that graphic as hell pic you posted it looked like a .22 bullet entry wound


It was a really bad leg infection mate, got celulisus and localised blood poisoning from it too. The doctor thinks I had an infected cyst in my calf, it popped and ****ed up the whole muscle.

Had me unable to walk proper for a week, went to the med centre and ended up I hospital for a week on 12g antibiotics a day through an IV drip. It got through the top two layers of skin about the width of a 20p before it was was beaten lol.

It's amazing how quickly it's healing like.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

F*ck that mate.

Glad its healing quick though, you'll be lifting like usual soon enough :thumb:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> F*ck that mate.
> 
> Glad its healing quick though, you'll be lifting like usual soon enough :thumb:


Cheers mate, yea, the good thing to come from being in hospital was having so much time to plan my IF diet and plan my workouts. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chest/shoulders/tri* (ok..push session, lol)

DB Fly - 28.5kg x 8reps, supersetted with

Inc DB Bench - 25kg x 6reps

Rear Delt DB Fly - 20kg x 14reps

Tri PushDown - 70kg x 9reps, supersetted with,

Dips - Bodyweight + 5Kg x 4 reps

All exercises had an increase in reps going to failure, decided to **** off the lat raise as my form is shocking...will re-visit next push session, happy with everything else


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*BACK/TRAP/BI's*

great session today, made up for my stiff arm pulldowns! although need to work on my positioning..if i cant get the hang of it, gonna switch it for a DB Pull over, but we shall see....

Straight Arm Pulldown - 60kg x 6 reps, supersetted with,

Close Grip Underhand Pulldown - 100kg static hold with a slow neg

EZ Bar Row - 65kg x 13reps

BarBell Shrugs - 115kg x 12reps

Deadlift - 125kg x 8reps

BB Preacher Curl - 35kg x 8 reps

all lifts to positive failure, only managed 50kg for the straightarm pull down last week, couldnt even move the 60, yet this week had 6 reps...strength is def on the up :thumb:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I hope my strength picks up again soon! Went to the gym today and I am weaker than I thought I would be  got a strict diet plan though so if I'm able to stick to it then it should build up a little bit. Being on a cut doesn't help though


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> *BACK/TRAP/BI's*
> 
> great session today, made up for my stiff arm pulldowns! although need to work on my positioning..if i cant get the hang of it, gonna switch it for a DB Pull over, but we shall see....
> 
> ...


Do you only do one set of each exercise mate?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> *BACK/TRAP/BI's*
> 
> great session today, made up for my stiff arm pulldowns! although need to work on my positioning..if i cant get the hang of it, gonna switch it for a DB Pull over, but we shall see....
> 
> ...


Looking good mate, must have a reliable training partner for this style of training? Prob the reason why i'll never try it lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@onthebuild - depends on the exercises, or how far into the workout i am, todays workout for instance

i start with a couple of warmups of closegrip underhand pull downs, for 12 then 10 reps to get the joints mobile, blood flowing etc then i move on to the straight arm pull down/CGUPD superset,

1 set to positive failure on the straight arm pulldown, then 1 set to failure on the CGUPD, if i was to warm up with a couple sets of straight arm pull downs, then did the superset, only my lats would be warm, but the bis would still be cold, but are needed for the heavier compound move of the superset, moving on to the ez bar rows, im all warmed up from the superset, so no need for extra warm ups, so straight into the one working set to failure, moving onto the shrugs..i do a warm up here, then the working set, and after i will do a couple of warmups for the deadlift, each getting heavier leading up to the heavy set to failure, finishing off with the preacher curl...my bis are warmed from the superset, the ezbar rows, and moving through the workout itself, so again...no need for a warmup as they get quite a bit of work before they are hit during the curl.

also, only 1 set to failure is needed to kick off the growth mechanism, so no need for any more sets..all it will do is create a more time in which i need to recover, before any growth actually takes place, think about it as this, you do a set to failure in which you dig a hole into your recoverability, do another...and dig the hole deeper, and so fourth going deeper and deeper, you have to allow enough time to get out of that whole, and then the growth can take place, thats a reason why i dont workout two days in a row either, imaging only allowing your body to get halfway, or even a quarter of the way out for the recovery hole before its interrupted, and you are back to square one,

see, i only do warm ups as and when i need to, but theres no point in listing them as its the set to failure that counts, i will also list if i add any negatives, static holds, forced reps and so fourth when utilised, but for todays workout, i just went to positive failure

@Galaxy - couldnt agree more, i wouldnt be able to do do this type of training without a partner, can you imagine going to failure under an oly bar whilst squatting lol


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds and AK slacking again ?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Oi enough of that talk Marrsy I ain't been slacking, i just been slack on updating :tongue:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha well that's fine then


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Leeds and AK slacking again ?


I've been sniffing lines and getting balls deep in a beautiful size 6 18 year old. Stress relief from this uni workload  Training and diet gone past few days, third year is proving challenging....


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> I've been sniffing lines and getting balls deep in a beautiful size 6 18 year old. Stress relief from this uni workload  Training and diet gone past few days, third year is proving challenging....


I bet Leeds (the city) is full of fresh new students :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> @onthebuild - depends on the exercises, or how far into the workout i am, todays workout for instance
> 
> i start with a couple of warmups of closegrip underhand pull downs, for 12 then 10 reps to get the joints mobile, blood flowing etc then i move on to the straight arm pull down/CGUPD superset,
> 
> ...


Thats a strange philosophy dan, and one ive never heard. Makes sense though. Is that the mentzer way of thinking then?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

It was originally put forward by a man called author jones, who invented the nautilus machines, the same man who's son invented the hammer strength machines u find in most gyms today, Iv yet to see any nautilus equipment though, mentzer worked with jones and carried on with his philosiphies although adapted them over the years to suit him, jones had his clients train the whole body with one set to failure, but mentzer broke away and used split workouts to better suit his life style, although the single set to failure instead of multiple sets still remained constant. If u ever wanna check out his books, I would suggest 'high intensity training, the mike mentzer way' everything is covered and the science behind it all rather than him just saying you should do it like this, it's actually backed up. Obvs it's not to everyone's liking, but it suits me more to fit workouts around a full time job and other commitments. seems to be working so will stick with it for the time being


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

few pics i got the misses to take last night,



weighed in at 14stone, 1lb and 8oz, by dropping 1000kcals per day i had only lost half a lb since last week,and thats after i had a large dominos,with sides on the saturday, and a chinese on the sunday, my metabolism is crazy haha..plan is to add 500kcals to bring it up to 4500 a day or there around so i can gain roughly that half lb back and to add 1/2 lb per week...i think anything more will just be too much, and my reasoning is, if i can keep my kcals a little over maintenance then my gains will be more the sort im after rather than fat and water. not really concerned with scale weight, im only weighing myself atm to determine the maint kcals, once i get those right i will be going by the mirror and strength increases in the gym :thumb:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> I've been sniffing lines and getting balls deep in a beautiful size 6 18 year old. Stress relief from this uni workload  Training and diet gone past few days, third year is proving challenging....


Fair one, photos of fingers 18 year old for the lads.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Fair play @danMUNDY

Maybe in years to come people will be training the 'danmundy' way :thumb:

Its weird because I can see both sides, yours with lighter fatigue/damage to the muscle fibers but faster recovery and growth, and the 'normal BBing way' of extreme fatigue/damage to the muscle fibres, but slower recovery and growth. Its a difficult one!

I guess they both work, its finding the one that suits you, as you have.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fair play @danMUNDY
> 
> Maybe in years to come people will be training the 'danmundy' way :thumb:
> 
> ...


the danmundy way, no wthat would be something haha,

but you have hit the nail on the head with that last statement, there is no right or wrong way, as i have found out, training over the past 3-4 years experimenting with volume and frequency, and different programmes, your typical split routine, whole body, SL5x5, rippetoe 3x5 (which gave me my love for squatting and deadlifting!) that i have got results, there is no doubt, but now i find im having to work more, and have other commitments so need to spend more time out of the gym than in, and i really do think that HIT is the right way to go to achieve this,

but, where others are just dismissive, as its not the normal way of doing things, you are able to see that there is two sides to the coin. the only way is to try it out and see what you prefer, nothing i set in stone that it has to be done a certain way and everything else is wrong, its just one more option available to use. and as long as each workout i get either an extra rep, or more weight on the bar, or both, i see no reason to change it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*LEGS/ABS*

Leg Extension - 90kg x 14reps, supersetted with,

Seated LegPress - 181kg x 11reps

Seated Leg Curl - 85kg x14reps

Seated Toe Press - 181kg x 16reps

Ab Cruch Machine - 65kg x 15reps

i think this is the first real leg session i have pushed myself, hard...was swearing, spitting and all sorts just trying to get that last rep, luckily the gym was quite empty. 

happy days :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Legs today with jjcooper and his cousin (who is also massive  )

I HAVE NEVER FELT PAIN LIKE IT! Was horrific, got some really bad PIP from this damn prop and was pushed really hard with the workout too. Was almost sick a couple of times and left with an absolutely pounding headache, and legs like jelly - good workout!

*Squat - ATG*

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

*Leg Press*

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Not sure what these were, laid flat on stomach folding legs up - weighted on machine, anyone have any ideas?

Not sure the weight on these, wasn't marked, but about three quarter stack, 10 reps then 14 reps.

Horrific session, the times when I would have usually stopped I kept going, had some experienced spotters so went pretty hard with it. Had a horrific headache and was almost sick, but all in all a very good session


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Legs today with jjcooper and his cousin (who is also massive  )
> 
> I HAVE NEVER FELT PAIN LIKE IT! Was horrific, got some really bad PIP from this damn prop and was pushed really hard with the workout too. Was almost sick a couple of times and left with an absolutely pounding headache, and legs like jelly - good workout!
> 
> ...


Good ssseion their leeds did you ever do anyhting about diluting the test p?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Good ssseion their leeds did you ever do anyhting about diluting the test p?


No mate just been dealing with the horrific PIP.... no sure if diluting would help, I hear they get it stable at 200mg/ml by using solvents, so for the same amount of gear I'd be pumping the same amount in :/


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

@Leeds89 New journal if you're interested







http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png' alt=''> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/198445-l-man-test-e-journal.html#post3564684


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

The L Man said:


> @Leeds89 New journal if you're interested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm I'm interested in keeping an eye on this, will there be before and after progress pics? I done 9 months of strong lifts natty with a **** diet, wouldent mind seeing what an assisted few months with a nailed diet can achieve.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Hmm I'm interested in keeping an eye on this, will there be before and after progress pics? I done 9 months of strong lifts natty with a **** diet, wouldent mind seeing what an assisted few months with a nailed diet can achieve.


Yes mate. There is a before pic in my old journal. I look the same still to be honest lol.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Yes mate. There is a before pic in my old journal. I look the same still to be honest lol.


Good stuff, I will sub it, not followed an assisted journal before. Hope it doesn't temp me  .


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

The L Man said:


> @Leeds89 New journal if you're interested


On it mate


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> the danmundy way, no wthat would be something haha,
> 
> but you have hit the nail on the head with that last statement, there is no right or wrong way, as i have found out, training over the past 3-4 years experimenting with volume and frequency, and different programmes, your typical split routine, whole body, SL5x5, rippetoe 3x5 (which gave me my love for squatting and deadlifting!) that i have got results, there is no doubt, but now i find im having to work more, and have other commitments so need to spend more time out of the gym than in, and i really do think that HIT is the right way to go to achieve this,
> 
> but, where others are just dismissive, as its not the normal way of doing things, you are able to see that there is two sides to the coin. the only way is to try it out and see what you prefer, nothing i set in stone that it has to be done a certain way and everything else is wrong, its just one more option available to use. and as long as each workout i get either an extra rep, or more weight on the bar, or both, i see no reason to change it


Yep. My mate trains using mentzer principles and has great gains off it. I trained with him and got nothing but illness, colds etc. I think it's down to the individual and finding whats right for you. I obviously have a poor immune system and my cns was taking a beating with these sessions. I could feel myself clogging up in the throat following these sessions but my mate was fine. I You certainly look hardcore in the gym when training to this level of failure that is for sure lol. However personally, i now try and stick to stimulate ather than annhilate and i'm getting better increases in strength for it.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just plugging my new log too 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=198028

It's just a sucky natty one though


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Just plugging my new log too
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=198028
> 
> It's *just a sucky natty one *though


booooo :ban:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Just plugging my new log too
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=198028
> 
> It's just a sucky natty one though


are you gonna stick this one out marrsey? i started to follow your last one, but it soon fizzled out lol!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

bigtommay said:



> Yep. My mate trains using mentzer principles and has great gains off it. I trained with him and got nothing but illness, colds etc. I think it's down to the individual and finding whats right for you. I obviously have a poor immune system and my cns was taking a beating with these sessions. I could feel myself clogging up in the throat following these sessions but my mate was fine. I You certainly look hardcore in the gym when training to this level of failure that is for sure lol. However personally, i now try and stick to stimulate ather than annhilate and i'm getting better increases in strength for it.


 @bigtommay you say your mate trains using metzers priciples, is that as how they are layed out in heavy duty, or did he work them into his own routine when you trained with him? what would a typical routine look like, and how many days a week etc?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> @bigtommay you say your mate trains using metzers priciples, is that as how they are layed out in heavy duty, or did he work them into his own routine when you trained with him? what would a typical routine look like, and how many days a week etc?


He did have the book mate but i think there were some adaptations. I havent read it in detail but i think mentzer prescribed chest and back in the same day right? (I may be wrong here) but going off menory my mate didnt always stick to this he would do cheat and bi or chest tris or whatever some days. Think he just went by feel. I'd say he typically trained 5 days in every 14.

It was always the same idea though when doing these workouts i.e ramp up the weights and then hit one final set to absokute failure. Using forced reps, negatives and rest pause type techniques.

For example chest would be some dumbell flye warm up then a dumbell flye in the 8-12 range followed bimmediately by a bench press that would give lower reps around 5 if i remember correctly then things like forced reps would be added in with negatives etc.

The reps were always done slow and controlled as well if i remember correctly. This was the way i first trained so it was a bit strange to also see other throwing weights about :laugh:

Sometimes the same techniques to failure would be applied on single exercises as well without supersetting.

Incline db curls with forced reps made me feel ill lol.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I have also trained DC which i much preferred from a speed of workout point of view but again it didn't work for me, i loved doing it but i burned out. This is probably partly due to my inexperience as a lifter doing advanced programmes with sh1t recovery abilities lol. Trying to run before i could walk.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> are you gonna stick this one out marrsey? i started to follow your last one, but it soon fizzled out lol!


Yea I'm sticking to this one  no plans to be sent away with work in the foreseeable future and I have a bet to win so I need to do everything in my power to get abs before Christmas to win it so I'm planning on logging it in there to keep me motivated!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@bigtommay maybe, although there is a lot a variables to take into consideration, such as experience, diet, rest plus the routines were set out the way they were in his books to be followed to the t,

From you description of how you did things, Dosent really make sence, 5 days in every 14, is that training 5 days a week then taking a rest for 9 days then train 5 days again etc..if so and done with the advanced techniques such as forced reps and rest pause etc thats a sure fire way to overtraining, however you are right with chest and back on the same day, that was one of the the modifications he made throughout the years fine tuning heavy duty to work all muscle groups but with little to no overlap.

A sample routine would be

Chest/back

Rest 3-4 days

Legs/abs

Rest3-4 days

Shoulders/arms

Rest 3-4 days

Legs/abs

Rest 3-4 days

Sample chest/back routine

2-3 warm ups inc bench using a moderate weight where you are 2/3 reps shy of failure then -

Pec dec/db flys 6-8 reps to failure, superset

Inc bench 3-5 reps to failure

Close grip palm up pull down 2-3 warmup sets as above then

Db pullovers 8-10 reps to failure superset

Close grip palm up pull down 8-10 reps to failure

Deadlift, 1light warm up, I moderate to heavy warm up

1 heavy working set 6-8 reps to failure

Rest 3-4 days, the leg workout will be performed on Friday

And that's it, I really cba to go into any more detail as it would take pages for the science of it all, and I hate typing on my iPhone lol easiest thing would be to get high intensity training the mike mentzer way as its all in there. I was thinking about dc training, but I think it's too much volume for the intensity that is needed, the fact it made u feel burnt out backs that statement up, would u agree?

Myself and my training partner Are currently following his original plan

Deadlift, 1light warm up, I moderate to heavy warm up

1 heavy working set 6-8 reps to failure

Rest 3-4 days, the leg workout will be performed on Friday

And that's it, I really cba to go into any more detail as it would take pages for the science of it all, and I hate typing on my iPhone lol easiest thing would be to get high intensity training the mike mentzer way as its all in there. I was thinking about dc training, but I think it's too much volume for the intensity that is needed, the fact it made u feel burnt out backs that statement up, would u agree?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Ah no mate. I mean i would estimate that there was maybe 5*6 days training in every two weeks. Its difficult for me to remember the routines as it was the best part of two years ago and i just followed what he was doing thinking because hes massive it will work for me.

All i can say about the dc training is again it never worked for me, id make strides forward then burn out. It may just be me or my experience level as again it clearly works for some lol.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Yea I'm sticking to this one  no plans to be sent away with work in the foreseeable future and I have a bet to win so I need to do everything in my power to get abs before Christmas to win it so I'm planning on logging it in there to keep me motivated!


Fair enough, wish you the best for it...although, you do realise those abs won't keep you warm In the winter


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Fair enough, wish you the best for it...although, you do realise those abs won't keep you warm In the winter


Cheers mate, Abs won't keep me warm directly but the girls who like abs will keep me warm enough


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chest/shoulders/tris*

flat db flys - 28.5kg x 10reps, supersetted with

inc db bench - 27.5kg x 2reps

lateral raise - 5kg x 13reps + 1 static hold (13secs)

rear db fly - 22.5kg x 9reps

and here is where it went to ****

tricep push down - 5 reps, superset with

dips - bodyweight x 7 reps

session went to **** toward the end, well didntget off to the best start, my training partner was late, rather than wait for him i thought by the time id finished my warm ups, he would have turned up and already started his, but no i did my warm ups, and then ended up doing a couple more, think that was the start of things to go wrong, although started to look like it was on the up, got one more rep that last week on the flys, and my gym have actually replaced the missing dbs so got to up the weight from the 25s, only a couple of reps but the intensity had increased, so happy with that

like i said last week, have dropped the weight on the lat raises to concentrate on form, felt a lot better today so glad i went with that

now it really took a dive bomb, and the tri pushdowns...i got *4*reps less than last session, and my partner didnt spot me in time so i got stuck in the extended position for to long to get even a decent spotted rep, really. you really need to be on the ball with this stuff, will make sure i scream/shout/or spit the instant i need that little bit of assistance.

also, i forgot to put the weighted belt on previous so had to go straight into dips without it, got 7, but witha decrease in intensity due to my head being somewhere else, they are kinda pointless

next week, im dropping dips, and the weight on the tri push down, as with the lat raises, i need to address this exercise also

couple more things that might have contributed to the **** push down, a) i have underestimated my kcals by about 1000 per day, seriously dont know whats up with me lol, B) day on, day off might be too much, might have to bring it to just m/w/f and have sat and sunday off..but not quite at that point yet

will see what next week brings, hope i ****ing improve :cursing:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sucks when you have off days. Just keep positive minded for next weeks seen  i can't wait to build a bit of strength up again I feel pathetic in the gym right now


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Cheers mate, my gym partner was telling me something similar today, ah I dunno, maybe if it was 1 rep or so less, but 4 is quite a lot, although I told myself that it was only one exercise from the whole workout, everything else had improved, I'm just being picky I guess haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*pull*

CGUPD - 85kg x 10reps + 9 sec static hold

EZ Bar Row - 67.5kg x 9reps

BB Shrug - 117.5kg x 9 reps

BB Preacher Curl - 35kg x 8 reps

bit of a hit and miss session, back still doesnt feel right with the staright arm pull downs, so left them out, switching to DB Pullovers from next session, found out a pre exhaust doesn't half make a difference, could only get 4 reps + 2 assisted last time, this time managed 10reps plus a static hold to failure, left out deadlift this week as i did my leg curls and shrugs today, next week, will leave them out and put deads on pull day and alternate

i think the static hold at the end of the pull downs messed my curl at the end, only managed 8 reps again, inc one assisted, really dont get on with the preacher bench, either im too tall or..well **** knows but it just feels awkward, have to adress this

so thats my push and pull session going to **** at the last exercise, just wondering how long it will be when the same happens with legs, as much as i dont want to admit, i think the whole day on/day off protocol might be to blame, but will stick at it for a few more sessions, then go from there, think it might be back to the drawing board lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> *pull*
> 
> CGUPD - 85kg x 10reps + 9 sec static hold
> 
> ...


Looks like the two of the 3 men have died on their road to aesthetics dan! It just you again!

With the BB shrug, what grip do you use?

I find im having to start doing one set left palm forwards, right palm backwards, then for the next set switch to left palm backward, right palm forwards. Otherwise grip just disappears.

I was speaking to some fellas at the gym the other night about BB shrugs, and caused an arguement, as one was saying high reps 15+ is better for trap development, the other saying maximum weight for 8 reps or less is better.

I said maybe abit of both is best then, but they wouldnt have it, and sulked off haha! Some people are so stuck in their ways!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> *Looks like the two of the 3 men have died on their road to aesthetics* dan! It just you again!
> 
> With the BB shrug, what grip do you use?
> 
> ...


Looks like it for me, not expecting much this year tbh. Gonna have to wait until after uni, this third year is fvcking ridiculous


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Looks like it for me, not expecting much this year tbh. Gonna have to wait until after uni, this third year is fvcking ridiculous


Yeah cos a full time job takes up alot less time than uni... :whistling:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Looks like it for me, not expecting much this year tbh. Gonna have to wait until after uni, this third year is fvcking ridiculous


What about your cycle mate ? I thought you had started already?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Looks like the two of the 3 men have died on their road to aesthetics dan! It just you again!
> 
> With the BB shrug, what grip do you use?
> 
> ...


lol i gues sthey have stuff to take car of outside of the gym so its alright, i update every other day so can keep things ticking over till things are back in full swing 

in regards to shurgs, i do my warm up sets raw, )well along with other warm ups such as deads and rows etc) but with the heavy set i use a normal grip..ie both palms facing me with a width where my arms are just outside my thighs, but i use straps...only for the heavy working set, as i dont want my grip to suffer which would happen if straps were deployed for each and every set, sometimes i will actually do the heavy set without the straps to see where my grip is at

weight and rep wise, well i dont see how the traps would respond better to higher reps, as they dont keep you upright as in the abs, or used constantly in day to day life, not just in the gym as are legs (which is why i think some people find their legs dont respond to high weight/low reps as in SL5x5 or starting strength etc as in gaining any size, strength yes, but i find for legs to grow..they need to be smashed with higher reps, coming back to shrugs, i think 6-10 reps, to failure will help stimulate growth

i might try the reverse grip for the next time i do them, as i only ever use DBs or the standard grip with a bb, esp if its when i try with out the straps


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah cos a full time job takes up alot less time than uni... :whistling:


Pretty much does atm, got 2 jobs, so this week I've worked about 15 hours, in uni for about 8 hours a week and need to spend around 4 hours on each module a week MINIMUM, so that's another 16 hours. If it was all in a 9-5 routine it wouldn't be so bad, it's the fact it's spread all the fvcking place at silly times.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> What about your cycle mate ? I thought you had started already?


Just running 200mg eod WC Test prop and 300mg test enth twice a week, weight is actually going up so it's not all bad, just finding it VERY difficult and stressful mate, especially with having to work nights aswell... hate it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*LEGS/ABS*

Leg Extension - 90kg x16 reps, super setted with

Leg Press - 181kg x 13reps

Seated Calf Press - 181kg X 20 reps

Ab crunch machine - 65kg x 16 reps

much better session today, every lift is up in weight or reps, going to posi failure with all except leg exten, and calf press which had a couple of forced reps, dropped the leg curl as my hams will be hit with deads on my push session, trying to whittle out as much overlap as possible. Legs seem to be constant so far, from the start of November i will put up starting weights to compare how much they have increased, only stalled on two exercises so far so all seems to be going well :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Push*

Flat DB Fly - 28.5kg x 11reps, supersetted with,

Inc DB Bench - 27.5kg X 4reps

Lateral DB Raise - 7.5kg x 4 reps

Tricep Push Down - 40kg x 12

much better than last week, got 1 more rep on the flys, and 2 more reps on the DB Press, and since dropping the weight on the pushdown, was able to feel it much more under a strict controlled reps, left dips out this week but will put em back either next push session or the one after, took rear flys out but will put them in my pull session on friday as to avoid any overlap as mentioned


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just a wee update so you know I'm still alive! Chest today with @jjcooper, incline bench 27.5kgs, deep slow reps, dropped to 25 then down to 22, flat BB @ 60kg 3 sets then dropped to 50kg, pec dec at 5 plates with forced negatives on last set.

Was sick after the 2nd set on flat BB, just to give an indication of the intensity.... worked to failure each time - literally had DB's falling on me and trapped under a BB  Seems to be working though, will upload a couple snaps now.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@Leeds89

MATE!!!!!! looking good, (BIG NO ****) leaning out quite nicely!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good to see you have some competition still dan 

Leeds how much cash you put into that sleeve so far mate ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Cheers lads 

And Marrsy, put £240 into it so far, got another £360 to go until it's done


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> .


looking for a role in the next lost boys film there pal? :lol:

looking good though mate, reps!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

It's the hair ain't it super g lol

Leeds u are looking good! Love the faces too although I hope they aren't anything like your sex faces lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Super_G said:


> looking for a role in the next lost boys film there pal? :lol:
> 
> looking good though mate, reps!!


Hahaha thanks mate 



Kaywoodham said:


> It's the hair ain't it super g lol
> 
> Leeds u are looking good! Love the faces too although I hope they aren't anything like your sex faces lol


Cheers Kay  I'd show you first hand but I'm taken these days


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Hahaha thanks mate
> 
> Cheers Kay  I'd show you first hand but I'm taken these days


such a lothario :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Pull*

DB Pull Over - 40kg x 7 reps,superset with

CG Pull Downs - 85kg x 7 reps

EZ Bar Row- 70Kg x 9reps

Rev DB Fly 15kg x 13reps

DeadLift - 130kg x 8Reps

BB Preacher Curl 20kg x 11 reps

all lifts to posi failure, started a bit too heavy on the pull over, got 7 good reps, but could have been better, did rev fly today and felt it more rather that having them on my push day, so will be keeping them here from now on 

been hitting between 4500-4700 kcals per day, and since switching from normal porridge oats and milk to instant oats in water with a scoop of whey instead, im finding it a lot easier to get the kcals in, and my **** doesnt smell like a nuclear reactor haha

:thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Hahaha thanks mate
> 
> Cheers Kay  I'd show you first hand but I'm taken these days


Someone sounds pleased with themselves they have a gf lol. Good on u Leeds  (not that it ever bothers me) lololollll


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Legs/Abs*

Leg Exten - 90kg x 18reps, superset with

Leg Press - 181kg x 20reps

Seated Calf Press - 189kg x 16reps

Ab Crunch Machine - 70kg x 15reps

well, totally surprising session today, was only expecting an extra rep on the legpress after the extension pre exhaust, but managed an extra 7 from last leg session :thumb:

along with that, all exercises up in weight, reps or both...all taken to posi failure except for the exten which i got a couple of assisted reps

just hoping it carries on like this


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*push*

alright lads, just back from a push session,

DB Fly - 30kg x 5reps, superset with

Inc DB Bench - 28.5kg x 3 reps

Lat Raise - 7.5kg x 5reps and a couple partials

Tri Push Down - 40kg x 14reps + 4 negs

Parallel Bar Dips - BW x 6reps

had a increase in weight on the first superset, always a good sign. kept the weight on the pushdown the same but upped the reps and added 4 slow negs just to increase the intensity of the set. still stuck with the lat raises, i got one more rep than last time but i think it could be better, however i wont sacrifice form and it seems going from 5kg in each hand getting perfect form and cadence, for 13 strict reps, to 7.5kg in each hand and only getting under half the amount of reps, that 2.5kg increase is too much, so next session im gonna take my mate over to the other gym where they have 6kg dbs to see if that helps...****es me off, the gym i use, their dbs go up in 2.5kg increases, and have almost two sets of them,(although no 32s) and the other gym has the same set of 2.5kg increases..but they also have a set of dbs that go up in twos, so the increments are smaller,so i could go from 5kg to 6kg, 7.5kg, to 8 kg if you see what i mean.

but we shall see when i put this theory to the test


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> *push*
> 
> alright lads, just back from a push session,
> 
> ...


I may be able to help. Do you do you lateral raises like this:



Or this:



Eg, starting with hands in front, or hands at your side?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I may be able to help. Do you do you lateral raises like this:
> 
> View attachment 99308
> 
> ...


ello mate, mine are like combo of the two, well the start position anyways to see how each feels...but always end up mostly like the bottom pic,but mostly what i do is stand straight but have a slight tilt forwards with my arms hanging straight down with the bells infront of my thighs, but not resting on them, i then raise my arms up straight without swinging them up, as i find doing this causes my body to arch backward at the top taking all the focus of my middle delts. unlike the two pics, at the top of the movement, the bells are neither above my body or straight out to the sides but underneath my elbows, to keep the tension on them at the top etc...i found a couple of weeks ago i was able to raise the 5kgs up for 3-4 seconds with a two second pause, and a slow 4 second neg for 13 reps, the session after and this one, using the 7.5s i could only manage 4reps last week, and just about 5 reps this week with the 7.5s i just think the 2.5k increase is too much?? might take a vid next time to show u how i do em if the above description doesnt make sense


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just back from a chest/tri session with JJcooper, bird is coming round and I need a shower so this is a quick update!

27.5kg DB's inc press, with good form and slow negs, 12 reps then to failure (around 10 each time for 3 more sets)

60kg flat BB, 12 reps then 10,10

12kg DB flyes, 12 reps superset with 7kg DBs for 12 reps.

*Triceps*

Rope pulldown, 2 plates not sure of weight focussing on form over weight, REALLY felt these with minimal rest between sets, then straight onto bar pulldown. Again, low weight focusing on form and really felt it hit hard 

Right! I must go have sex! Hope you guys are all still hitting it hard!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> ello mate, mine are like combo of the two, well the start position anyways to see how each feels...but always end up mostly like the bottom pic,but mostly what i do is stand straight but have a slight tilt forwards with my arms hanging straight down with the bells infront of my thighs, but not resting on them, i then raise my arms up straight without swinging them up, as i find doing this causes my body to arch backward at the top taking all the focus of my middle delts. unlike the two pics, at the top of the movement, the bells are neither above my body or straight out to the sides but underneath my elbows, to keep the tension on them at the top etc...i found a couple of weeks ago i was able to raise the 5kgs up for 3-4 seconds with a two second pause, and a slow 4 second neg for 13 reps, the session after and this one, using the 7.5s i could only manage 4reps last week, and just about 5 reps this week with the 7.5s i just think the 2.5k increase is too much?? might take a vid next time to show u how i do em if the above description doesnt make sense


Yeah a vid would be helpful tbh! I was told that when doing lateral raises there should be a SLIGHT bend in the elbow, and thumbs should finish the movement just above shoulder height. Dunno if that would help.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

will try to get one up next week...always try to keep a bend in the elbow, but when i have looked up the exercise i have always read or been told to have your hands in a position just lower than shoulder height and little finger up/thumbs down as if pouring a just of water

its the one exercise i ****ing hate coz i just cant seem to get the hang of it, even when using a lighter weight lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*pull*

evening all, hope we are all well this evening?

thought id drop an update whilst i wait for my dinner to cook (well im boiling some rice atm)

DB Pull Over - 40 kg x 7 reps (these big **** DB's feel awkward as ****)

CG PullDown - 85kg x 10 reps

BB Row - 75kg x 9 reps

BB Shrug - 120kg x 9 reps

Rear DB Fly - 17.5kg x 10 reps

BB Preacher Curl - 20kg x 15reps

got a spot on the last couple reps on the pull down, might go back to the straight arm cable pd next session but def upping the weight on the CG pull down

as an extra update have my starting weights, and weights as of today, as lifts were taking to failure, i have always tried to beat myself in either reps, weight on the bar, or both..has been a mixture of all 3 from week to week, showing a good indiation my strength is increasing workout to workout

*legs*

leg exten - 65kg x 20reps --------------- 90kg x 18 reps (30kg increase) superset

leg press - 109kg x 25reps --------------181kg x 20 reps (72kg increase)

leg curl - 60kg x 20reps ------------------85kg x 14reps (25kg increase)

deadlift - 105kg x 10 ---------------------130kg x 8 (25kg increase)

*push*

DB Fly - 25kg x 11 reps -------------------30kg x 5 reps (5kg each hand increase) superset

INC DB Press - 25kg x 5 reps ------------28.5kg x 3 reps (3.5kg each hand increase)

tricep push down 70kg x 4 reps ---------70kg x 7 reps (3 rep increase) superset

dips - bodyweight x 6 ----------------------Bw + 5kg x 4reps (5kg increase)

*pull*

straight arm pull down - 45kg x 12 --------60kg x 6 reps superset (15kg increase, 5 kg each time was far too much and stalled)

CG Pull down - 75kg x10 reps --------------85kg x 10 reps

BB rows - 50kg x 10reps ---------------------75kg x 9 reps (25kg inrease)

shrugs - 100kg x 10 reps -------------------120kg x 9 reps (20kg increase)

rev fly - 7.5kg each hand x 20 reps ---------22.5kg each hand (15kg each hand increase)

preacher curl 35kg x 6 reps -----------------35x 8 reps (2 rep increase, started too heavy, gone back to 20 kg x 15)

thats about it so far, have to knock some weight off the tri push down, preacher curl, and the straight arm pull down,but apart from that i can see my legs are my strongest, followed by my pull muscles, and **** push muscles lol def can see what needs addressing but so far so good, HIT is def a keeper for now :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*legs*

Leg exten - 95kg x 12reps, superset with

Leg Press - 189kg x 13reps

Leg Curl - 90kg x 14reps

Seated Calf Press - 189kg x 19reps

boom!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Alrighty lads!!!

Been awol for a little but still been training, just been hard to update the journal.

things look like they have calmed down so updates should be back to normal.

*Yesterday Chest and Biceps*

Chest

Flat Bench Press

-Warmup - 65kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 87kg 3x12 reps (failed at 11 reps on last set, using fractional plates to get past plateau)

Incline Db Bench Press

-Working - 36kg 2x12 reps

- 38kg 1xfailure (failed at 10 reps)

Cable Chest Flyes

-Working - 24kg 3x10-12 reps

Biceps

Preacher Curls (with 10kg ez curl bar)

-Warmup - 25kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 35kg 2x12 reps

-Working - 40kg 1xfailure (failed at 8 reps)

Hammer Curls (with 10kg tricep bar)

-Working - 30kg 2x12 reps

21s

-Working - 25kg 2x21 reps

*Today Back and Triceps*

Back

Wide Grip Pull Ups

-Working - 4xFailure (failing at around 16/15/13/10)

Seated Cable Rows

-Working - 60kg 3x12 reps (full stack plus 10kg dumbell)

Close Grip Pull Ups

-Working - 3xFailure

Deadlift

-Warmup - 60kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 130kg 1x5 reps

-140kg 1x5 reps

-150kg 1x5 reps

-160kg 1x6 reps (will try to up the weight next session)

Triceps

Reverse Grip Tricep Pull Downs (with Tbar attachment)

-Warmup - 15kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 25kg 2x12 reps

- 32.5kg 2x12 reps (failed at 11 and 9 reps, positive failure on last few reps)

Tricep Dips

-Working - 2xFailure (body weight dips)

-2xFailure (weighted dips 15kg, failed at 13 and 8 reps)

Tricep Pull Downs With Vbar

-Working - 35kg 3x12 reps

Making little improvement in the weight going up in some lifts, that can only be good.

Oh and a shout out to @danMUNDY, thanks for the leg routine mate.

Its pure hell but its an amazing routine, i thought i used to hit failure before... clearly not


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Alrighty lads!!!
> 
> Been awol for a little but still been training, just been hard to update the journal.
> 
> ...


my pleasure mate! good to see youre still lifting hard! :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Push*

DB Fly - 30kg x 7reps, superset with

Inc DB Bench - 30kg x 3reps

Lat Raise - 5kg x 10reps

Tricep Push Down - 45kg x 13 reps

nice little session today, decided to drop the weight on the lat raise, concentrating more on the form and could really feel the middle delts working overtime 

didnt really wanna increase the tricep pushdown by 5kg from my last session but the other cable station that had a 1kg increase was being used, but not to worry

got a day off work tomoz so will have a nice little rest, cant wait to have a lay-in


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Pull*

Last session of the week,

CG Pull Down - 90kg x 9reps

EZ Bar Row - 77.5kg x 9reps

Rev DB Fly - 20kg (each hand) x 10 reps

BB Shrug - 125kg x 9reps

BB Preacher Curl - 25kg x 10 reps

done, and done


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> *Pull*
> 
> Last session of the week,
> 
> ...


Some great weights getting chucked about there mate! :beer:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Some great weights getting chucked about there mate! :beer:


cheers lad, could be better though :sad:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> cheers lad, could be better though :sad:


Can always be better! Its been so long since ive been in here your going to have to remind me of whats going on? Your not on cycle are you?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Can always be better! Its been so long since ive been in here your going to have to remind me of whats going on? Your not on cycle are you?


No no, still a dirty natty for the time being, so just trying to do the best I can un-assisted, for the time being..I shouldn't really complain as my lifts are going up each session, think im just being picky lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> No no, still a dirty natty for the time being, so just trying to do the best I can un-assisted, for the time being..I shouldn't really complain as my lifts are going up each session, think im just being picky lol


Fair play mate! You thinking of taking the plunge anytime soon then?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Fair play mate! You thinking of taking the plunge anytime soon then?


sooner rather than later, but looking to start in january, should have everything in place then, dont wanna start then scramble about for pct at the end etc, like to plan ahead with these sorts of things


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> sooner rather than later, but looking to start in january, should have everything in place then, dont wanna start then scramble about for pct at the end etc, like to plan ahead with these sorts of things


Yeah, best way mate! Better to have it all than not be able to get something when you need it.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Legs*

what better way to start the week than with a horrible leg session

Leg Exten - 95kg x 13 reps, superset with

Leg Press - 189kg x 20 reps (only got 13 last week :thumb: )

Seated Calf Press - 197kg x 16 reps

Abs machine - 75kg x 12 reps

left out the leg curl this week as i will be doing deadlifts on friday for the ol hams


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

*Another double update*

*Shoulders & Traps Session*

*
*

15 mins of rotator cuff exercises, light weight on cables.

*Shoulders*

Rear Delt Flyes

-Working - 24kg 2x12 reps

26kg 1xFailure

Side Delt Raises

-Working - 18kg 3x12 reps

- 22kg 1x12 reps (failed at 10 reps)

Db Shoulder Press

-Working - 30kg 3x12 reps

- 34kg 1x12 reps (failed at 8 reps)

Face Pulls

-Working - 22kg 3x12 reps

*Traps*

Tbar Cable Upright Rows

-Working - 50kg 2x12 reps

Front Barbell Shrugs

-Warmup - 60kg 1x22 reps

-Working - 110kg 2x12 reps (up 5kg)

Rear Barbell Shrugs

-Working - 110kg 2x12 reps (up 5kg)

*Leg Session*

*Legs*

Quad Extensions (superset with squats)

-Warmup - 40kg 1x12 reps

-Working - 60kg 2x12 reps

Squats

Warmup - 40kg 1x12 reps

Working - 100kg 2x6 reps (6 reps on all sets, good form)

-120kg 1x6 reps (completed 6 reps good form)

Leg Press

-Working - 220kg 1x12 reps (just to finish me off, failed at 6 reps)

Straight Leg Dead Lift (superset with hamstring curls)

Working - 100kg 2x10 reps

Hamstring Curls

-Working - 55kg 2x12 reps

Calf Raises

-Working - 110kg 5x14-16 reps

My shoulder routine has remained the same but i have changed my leg routine a bit.

The change was influenced by @danMUNDY, so i decided to remove a few sets and keep intensity high by super-setting and focusing on slow negatives.

Both me and my training partner have been doing this for a few weeks now and have noticed muscular endurance has gone up, as well as some strength.

Initially the weight we was doing on legs dropped but that was understandable, but it has gone back up after a few weeks of super-setting.

So far its a great leg workout and i have been educated the meaning of failure 

DOMS has been crippling after the leg session, but an extra day of recovery seems to help.

Dan, any critique on the way the leg routine is set up?

Thats all folks.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@AK-26

always look forward to your double updates pal :thumbup1:

glad you are liking the leg workouts, i myself have found the increase in weight or reps, esp both in some sessions to be amazing, no doubt my strength is on the up, no doubt if i eat right my size will be too 

only thing i would have done diff there, is pre exhaust your your hams with leg curls and superset them with the SLDL

apart from that, looks solid :thumb:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Nice one bro will deffo give that a try next leg session.

I'm just trying to get to high reps and high weight like you now


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

de ffell like my legs are my strong point, if you have any tips on how to increase my upper body strength im all ears, last time i did db shoulder press, anything over 16kg each hand and im ****ed lol, last time i did a couple warm ups and picked the 25's up i got 1x4 before i failed lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

*Yesterday Back and biceps*

*Back*

Wide Grip Pull Ups

-Working - 4xFailure (failing at around 18/16/14/12)

Seated Cable Rows

-Working - 60kg 3x12 reps (full stack plus 16kg dumbell)

Close Grip Pull Ups

-Working - 3xFailure

Deadlift

-Warmup - 60kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 140kg 1x5 reps

-150kg 1x5 reps

-160kg 1x5 reps

-175kg 1x6 reps (tried to up the weight, bad idea)

*Triceps*

Reverse Grip Tricep Pull Downs (with Tbar attachment)

-Warmup - 15kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 25kg 2x12 reps

- 32.5kg 2x12 reps (failed at 11 and 10 reps, positive failure on last few reps)

Tricep Dips

-Working - 2xFailure (body weight dips)

-2xFailure (weighted dips 15kg, failed at 13 and 10 reps)

Tricep Pull Downs With Vbar

-Working - 35kg 3x12 reps

Nice little session there, back is a bit messed up from the last set of deadlifts.

I got a bit carried away and thought i could up the weight, turns out 15kg more was actually quite a bit.

I managed 4 reps with sh*t form, hopefully back is fine for leg day


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> *Yesterday Back and biceps*
> 
> *Back*
> 
> ...


 @AK-26

nice workout there mate, know what u mean about getting carried away with the weight, esp on DL

can offer some advice, they might have suffered a bit as your hams may still have been recovering from the SLDL on your leg day..how much time had passed between your leg and back day, might have needed more time, also as much as people love putting deadlift on back day, it is still a predominantly glute/hamstring exercise so its something to bear in mind

what i do to avoid any overlap is one week, i do a seated leg curl on my leg day, and BB shrugs on my back day, then the next week i leave out the leg curl and shrugs, but on my back day do dead lifts and alternate them like that

maybe you could say week one do SLDL on leg day and Shrugs on back day, then following week leave out SLDL and shrugs and just do DL on your back day and use smaller increments, example, go from 150 on the working set x 5 to 155..a lot smaller than the 25kg increase but would do tow things, 1) increase the intensity, and 2)allow for better form

just a thought


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> de ffell like my legs are my strong point, *if you have any tips on how to increase my upper body strength im all ears,* last time i did db shoulder press, anything over 16kg each hand and im ****ed lol, last time i did a couple warm ups and picked the 25's up i got 1x4 before i failed lol


Finally something I can help with!

Curls in the squat rack for starters


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

right, quick update before i go to bed, up at 4am so looking forward to just crashing out till then!

*pull*

Straight Arm Pull Downs - 40kg x 18reps, superset with

CGUPD - 90kg x 3reps

BB Rows - 80kg x 8reps

Rear DB Fly - 20kg x 12reps

Deadlift - 125kg x 7 ----------------- underloaded by 10kg wtf :cursing:

BB Preacher Curl - 25kg x 14 reps

despite my **** up with the deadlift, was quite pleased with the session, just goes to show how the isolation pre exhaust lift affects the compound in the superset, last week i didnt do it and got 6 reps more on the pull down, compared to this session, although it has given me a number to beat next week 

upped the preacher curl by 4 more reps too, i would say id use the 30kg bar next week, but i think a 5kg increase is a bit much. might have to nip to the other gym where they have a 27.5 bar, wish my normal place would just sort this out,

all in all, good little session, now apart from work in the morn, time to rest up and smash the kcals in till mondays leg session, aiming to break the 100kg leg exten to 197kg legpress superset, bring it on!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*legs/abs*

blasted the ol wheels today!

leg exten - 95kg x 14reps superset with

legpress - 197kg x 22reps

seated calf press - 197kg x 18reps

abs machine - 75kg x 14reps

weight and/or reps on all exercises from last week :thumb:

left out seated leg curl as im gonna hit deadlifts again at the end of the week due to my **** up on friday lol

hoping by xmas i will do 100kg on the exten, superset with the full stack on the press, seem to be on target but time shall tell


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gonna have a crack at deadlifting tomorrow myself mate, never really done em before, due to the worry of fvcking my knees up.

Any tips other than stick your **** out and push through your heels?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Gonna have a crack at deadlifting tomorrow myself mate, never really done em before, due to the worry of fvcking my knees up.
> 
> Any tips other than stick your **** out and push through your heels?


Good man! Love this exercise  best tip I can give is don't be greedy with the weight, seeing as you haven't done em before I would start with 20kg each side of the oly bar for 60kg total, and each time u do them just add 2.5kg to the bar, @AK-26 can vouch for this  plus u want to take it easy on your knee. If you want to use straps I normally only use them for the one heavy set to build up grip strength through the warm ups, one more thing, the lowering of the bar is just as important as the lift, u wanna lower it under control, loads of ego lifters love to drop it from halfway down to make as much noise as they can, u might have seen it already in your gym,no? Makes me laugh Google rippetoe deadlift, may have some instruction vids


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ah one more thing, regarding the lift...don't lift with your arms, just imagine they are just hooks, as you have hold of it, just stand up with the bar, also traccy bottoms and long socks are recommended, your shins will thank me lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Ah one more thing, regarding the lift...don't lift with your arms, just imagine they are just hooks, as you have hold of it, just stand up with the bar, also traccy bottoms and long socks are recommended, your shins will thank me lol


Righto mate, Ill give it a bash. Gonna see how my form is, might try work out my one rep max so I have a target to build on for reps, but as I say going to see how form looks before I lift anything heavy!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

@onthebuild, Dan has pretty much summed it all up mate.

Push with heels and stick your ass out, try to make it one fluid motion with a straight back.

I'd recommend you lift without straps and only use the straps when it gets really heavy.

Lift light a few times to get used to the movement and correct form, then up it.

And I deffo do vouch for using small plates to increase weight, its helped me increase my bench from 80/85kg to 90kg


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> @onthebuild, Dan has pretty much summed it all up mate.
> 
> Push with heels and stick your ass out, try to make it one fluid motion with a straight back.
> 
> ...


What do you call heavy like mate? Dont even have any straps so Ill have to see what I can manage without like!

But yeah, just gonna get the form first, and see what the crack is! What you reckon, quick warm up and do them first? Or leave them till last?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> What do you call heavy like mate? Dont even have any straps so Ill have to see what I can manage without like!
> 
> But yeah, just gonna get the form first, and see what the crack is! What you reckon, quick warm up and do them first? Or leave them till last?


For your first deadlift session i would say do a warmup with 60kg for around 6-8reps, then add 10kg till you find a max weight that you can do for 5 reps with good form.

What do i call heavy, i tried 175kg the other day and that was ambitious for me 

Leave the heaviest set to last, this is because i find that as i go up the weight i can figure out if i can lift the next set based on how much i have left in the tank.

You shouldn't need straps but you can pick up a good pair fairly cheap on ebay if you decide to go down that route.

Trackies are also a good idea unless you want skinned shins, try not to kneecap yourself when lowering the bar back to the floor.

Oh and be prepared for lightheaded/dizziness and the feeling of your head about to pop off your shoulders


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I do 3 warm ups, 60,80,100 decreasing in reps from 12-3/4 then wack the straps on for my heavy set which is 130, anything up to 100kg I can do raw, but I might strip it back again from 100 as the working set to build up grip without using straps etc


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Righto lads, Ill see how grip goes before whacking too much on! And I'll keep you updated!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

*Yesterday Chest and Biceps*

*Chest*

Flat Bench Press

-Warmup - 65kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 90kg 3x12 reps (failed at 9 reps on last set)

Incline Barbell Bench Press

-Working - 60kg 2x12 reps

- 70kg 1xfailure (failed at 9 reps)

Cable Chest Flyes

-Working - 26kg 3x10-12 reps

*Biceps*

Preacher Curls (with 10kg ez curl bar)

-Warmup - 25kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 35kg 2x12 reps

-Working - 40kg 1xfailure (failed at 10 reps)

Hammer Curls (with 10kg tricep bar)

-Working - 35kg 2x12 reps

21s

-Working - 25kg 2x21 reps

*Today Back and Triceps*

*Back*

Wide Grip Pull Ups

-Working - 4xFailure (failing at around 18/17/14/12)

Seated Cable Rows

-Working - 65kg 3x12 reps (full stack plus 10kg + 5kg dumbell)

Close Grip Pull Ups

-Working - 3xFailure

Deadlift

-Warmup - 60kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 140kg 1x5 reps

-150kg 1x5 reps

-162kg 1x5 reps (using 1kg fractional plates)

*Triceps*

Reverse Grip Tricep Pull Downs (with Tbar attachment)

-Warmup - 15kg 1x14 reps

-Working - 25kg 2x12 reps

- 32.5kg 2x12 reps (failed at 10 and 9 reps, positive failure on last few reps)

Tricep Dips

-Working - 2xFailure (body weight dips)

-2xFailure (weighted dips 15kg, failed at 14 and 10 reps)

Tricep Pull Downs With Vbar

-Working - 35kg 3x12 reps

Training seems to be going quite well, Ive hit a personal best on bench press at 90kg.

Same goes for deadlift, only up by 2kg but soon enough i should hit 170kg.

In terms of diet Ive been finding it hard to get the calories in to make up for all the cardio.

I've gone down in weight but strength hasn't suffered at all which I am happy about.

I think I may have cracked it in terms of routine.

Strength is on the up and endurance is getting better and better, should be set for marines training 

Gotta get that out the way then its time for a proper bulk...... Precious and all 

Tomorrow is rest day but will be followed but shoulders and traps.

I've left leg day to friday to give me enough recovery time after doing deadlift on back day.

Thats all folks.

:thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*PUSH*

eh up guys, just back from the gym, went like this

Flat DB Fly - 30kg x 14reps, superset with

Inc DB Press - 30kg 2reps

Lat Raise - 6kg x 11reps

Tricep PushDown - 45kg x 13reps +5 neg reps

AHHHH just found out in the cardio room my gym has dbs in 1kg increments from 1kg-12kg, so no need to go to the other gym!! that will save a bit of traveling to and from both gyms for the next few weeks :thumb:

start of the session,i felt quite string on the flys, was only hoping for 1 extra rep, but managed 4 on top of last weeks effort! that said only managed 1 rep less with the inc press, but as the fly was increased, the intensity was still there

just spilt a shaker full of instant oats and water all over my dining room table, glad no one got to see that, or i would have been in for it lol

any ways, thought id drop a little update pic..



sitting at just under 14 and a half stone (14stn 5lbs)

have pretty much it my target weight..have always wanted to be 200lb+ although i would like to be that come summer time till i cut... so gonna carry on (cleanly) piling on the lbs till then


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

really great work lads, the results speak for themselves. Do you have your supps laid out anywhere in the journal?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

irishdude said:


> really great work lads, the results speak for themselves. Do you have your supps laid out anywhere in the journal?


cheers mate :thumb:

not sure what the guys are using, but mine list looks like this

whey

creatine

dextrose/malto

xtend

just got a tub of craze to see what all the fuss is about lol

and a **** load of food, 4500-5000kcals per day


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

irishdude said:


> really great work lads, the results speak for themselves. Do you have your supps laid out anywhere in the journal?


Cheers bro, these are the supps I use.

-Maxiraw WPC Precision Whey

-Glucosamine Sulphate

-Cod Liver Oil

-Multivitamin

-Zinc & Magnesium

I have but rarely use

-DS Craze Pre-Workout

-Creatine Monohydrate.

Calorie intake 4000kcals per day give or take 100kcals.

Recently my pre-workout consists of 2 Lucozade energy glucose tabs and a can of Redbull, and it does the job.

I'll only use the Craze if i find i really need a boost, other than that it stays in the cupboard or in my gym bag wrapped like an 8ball


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

@danMUNDY

DS Craze is seriously good mate i think you'll like it.

Its like the original Jack3d if you've used it, it just takes a little longer to kick in.

Its less of a narcotic pwo compared to jack3d and you dont seem to get the crash that many go on about.

Great focus on it though and nice energy too.

Their berry lemonade flavour is nice but grape flavour is a bit dodgy so if you got that one i suggest you get it down you quick


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@AK-26 easy fella, yeah i got the grape flavour...wanted the strawberry swirl but both that and the lemonade were out of stock..predator either had the crazolade so went with the grape, basically got it free with my tub of xtend from my bonus :thumb: seems to be a lot of hype about it, so wanted to give it a go

so far i approve 

i did like the original jack3d, but i used it when i was on a 5 day split and built up a tolerance to it, now i just use them on training days, or even the odd training day when i need a bit of a boost, def keeps em more affective, and get more for your money


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice work mate looking big and full!

Vest is borderline **** but I'll let that slide :whistling:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

haven't tried craze, in fact haven't tried any pre-workouts since my tub of original jack3d ran out - loved the sh*t! lol Do you find Craze gives similar results, not for the pumps, i just found j3d really helped especially at 7.30am on a Monday morning!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

irishdude said:


> haven't tried craze, in fact haven't tried any pre-workouts since my tub of original jack3d ran out - loved the sh*t! lol Do you find Craze gives similar results, not for the pumps, i just found j3d really helped especially at 7.30am on a Monday morning!


 the first couple of workouts on jack3d were great, didnt really like the crash after though, used it too much and just stopped responding to it,even at 3 scoops haha, only had one workout on the craze so cant really comment, expecting good things from it though, if its not all its cracked up to be id probs run sp max again, even using just one scoop, felt like i was gonna split my skin when stretching out at the end haha, its good stuff :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Nice work mate looking big and full!
> 
> Vest is borderline **** but I'll let that slide :whistling:


thats just how i roll mate, BIG borderline nohomo :rolleye:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

irishdude said:


> haven't tried craze, in fact haven't tried any pre-workouts since my tub of original jack3d ran out - loved the sh*t! lol Do you find Craze gives similar results, not for the pumps, i just found j3d really helped especially at 7.30am on a Monday morning!


Its pretty much jack3d without the crash or narcotic feeling.

You'll have good focus and energy through your workout, it just takes a bit longer to kick in.

I rate it.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Pull*

Straight arm Cable Pull Down - 45kg x 14rep, superset with (+5kg from last week)

CGPD - 90kg x 5reps (2 more reps than last week)

BB Row - 80kg x 10reps (2 more reps than last week)

DB Rear Fly - 20kg x 13reps (1 more rep than last week)

Deadlift - 132.5kg x 8 reps (+7.5kg from last week)

BB preacher curl - 30kg x 7 reps (+5kg from last week)

thats all folks,

decided to add the additional info to see where im improving or need to address, all lifts either up in weight or reps :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

couple of arm shots, inspired by @onthebuild 



they be growing


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

*Double Update*

*Shoulders & Traps Session*

15 mins of rotator cuff exercises, light weight on cables.

*Shoulders*

Rear Delt Flyes

-Working - 26kg 2x12 reps

28kg 1xFailure

Side Delt Raises

-Working - 18kg 3x12 reps

- 22kg 1x12 reps (failed at 8 reps)

Db Shoulder Press

-Working - 32kg 3x12 reps

- 34kg 1x12 reps (failed at 10 reps)

Face Pulls

-Working - 24kg 3x12 reps

*Traps*

Tbar Cable Upright Rows

-Working - 55kg 2x12 reps

Front Barbell Shrugs

-Warmup - 60kg 1x22 reps

-Working - 120kg 2x12 reps (up 10kg)

Rear Barbell Shrugs

-Working - 120kg 2x12 reps (up 10kg)

*Leg Session*

*Legs*

Quad Extensions (superset with squats)

-Warmup - 40kg 1x12 reps

-Working - 60kg 2x16 reps (failed at 14 reps)

Squats

Warmup - 40kg 1x12 reps

Working - 100kg 2x6 reps (6 reps on all sets, good form)

-120kg 1x6 reps (failed at 8 reps, endurance is on the up  )

Leg Press

-Working - 240kg 1x12 reps (just to finish me off, failed at 8 reps)

Hamstring Curls (superset with straight leg deadlift)

-Working - 55kg 2x12 reps (failed at 11 reps on last set)

Straight Leg Dead Lift

Working - 100kg 2x10 reps

Calf Raises

-Working - 110kg 5x14-16 reps


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

U still liking the exten/squat super set? I'm literally 2 plates away from the full stack on mine then gonna start squatting again, missed it lol

Looks like you got strong shoulders there bud  that's the one muscle group I feel is my weakest!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking good in here lads!

Thats a hell of a tattoo mundy, bet that set you back a few bob!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good to see you guys still smashing it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Looking good in here lads!
> 
> Thats a hell of a tattoo mundy, bet that set you back a few bob!


Cheers dude, you're not wrong there, have lost count but it's £1000+ so far, maybe another 240-400 to go I think as its still not finished lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Legs*

Leg exten - 95kg x 17reps superset with, (3 more reps than last week)

Leg Press - 205kg x 12reps (+8kg from last week)

Seated Calf Press - 205kg x 13reps (+8kg from last week)

Abs Machine - 75kg x 16reps (2 more reps than last week)

another successful session, with everything moving in the right direction, training partner gave me an assisted rep on the leg exten so hoping to get either 17 by myself next week, or maybe more, i really want 100kg leg extens and the whole leg press stack by the end of the year, not quiet there yet but is looking not too far away :thumb:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds too busy smashing uni birds these days ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Push*

Inc DB Bench - 30kg's x 10reps, superset with

DB Fly - 17.5kg's x 10reps

Lat Raise - 6kg's x 13reps (2 more reps than last week)

Tricep Push Down - 50kg x 12reps (+5kg from last week)

EZ Skull Crushers - 25kg x 12reps

done and done,

decided to switch things up this week and did the superset the other way round, can def see how much a db fly pre exhaust really hits your chest, normally after 30kg flys can only manage 3-4 reps with the 30's this time after 10 reps with the 30s i had to almost half the weight on the fly to finish me off

got a couple of assisted reps on the tricep work, but apart from that, all else was taken to positive failure, and since finding the other set of dbs, feels liek i will find it easier to progress on the lat raises while keeping my form tight with 1k increments each week till i get up to the 10s

nice workout if i say so myself


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Pull*

Straight arm pull downs - 50kg x 10reps, superset with (+5kg from last week)

CGPD - 90kg x 3reps (-2 reps from last week, but intensity was increased by 1st exercise in superset)

BB Row - 82.kg x 9reps (+2.5kg from last week)

Rear DB Fly - 12.5kg x 12reps (dropped weight to concentrate on form, back aches too much standing, will use a bench next week)

Deadlift - 135kg x 8 reps (+2.5kg from last week)

BB Preacher Curl - 30kg x 7reps (got 7 last week, but 6 by myself and 1 assisted, this week got all 7)

the deadlifts actually almost ruined me lol :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Legs/abs*

As always, start the week off with the most horrible workout

Leg Exten - 95kg x 13reps (-4 than last week) superset with,

Leg Press - 205kg x 16 reps (+4 than last week)

Leg Curl - 80kg x 14reps

Calf Press - 205kg x 15reps (+2 reps than last week)

Abs Machine - 75kg x 11reps (-3 reps than last week)

bit disappointed with the leg exten, 4 reps less than last week is a big gap, so gotta improve that next week, or will leave it out and just go all out on the press with the full stack, stuck the leg curl back in just to see if it makes any difference to my deadlift on friday, hopefully not but we shall see


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Push*

Flat DB Fly - 30kg's x 8reps, superset with

Ibc DB Bench - 30kg's x 4reps (3+1assisted)

Lat DB Raise - 7kg's x 8reps

Tricep Push Down - 50kg x13reps (11+2assisted)

EZ Skull Crushers - 25kg x 14reps (+4 from last week)

nice little session, dropped the reps on the flys as not to go to failure, just to give a bit extra gas in the tank for the inc press which was to failure, so managed a couple more reps than last time,

all other lifts were either up in weight or reps so happy with that


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Pull*

CGPD - 95kg x 7 reps

BB Row - 82.5kg x 10reps (+1 rep from last week)

Rear Fly - 12.5kg x 12 reps (no change)

Deadlift - 137.5kg x 6 reps (+2.5kg from last week)

BB Preacher Curl - 30kg x 8 reps (+1 rep from last week, +1 assisted)

done! all lifts to positive failure, except the pull down, had one assisted for 7, and the curl, which was also given a forced rep

made a bit of an error, and upped the weight on the deadlift, actually wanted to go for a couple more reps at 135kg but oh well, got 6..even got a vid, will try to upload it a bit later, braced myself on a bench for the rear flys as when i do em standing, my lower back feels a bit stressed, its weird, standing i can shift a lot more weight, so will drop next week and concentrate on the form

apart from that, good session. happy that im still getting one more rep by myself on the curls, still a little while before i up the weight, but have something to beat next week :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*legs/abs*

just back from the most horrendous leg session, had only made progress by 1 rep of the calf press, all other lifts were down :cursing:

Leg Exten - 75kg x 14reps (-20kg from last week) superset with

Leg Press - 205kg x 8reps (-8 reps from last week)

Leg Curl - 80kg x 11reps (-3 reps from last week)

Calf Press - 205kg x 16reps (+1 rep from last week)

Abs Machine - 75kg x 11reps (-2 reps from last week)

What the ****! :cursing:

gonna see how i get on with the other workouts this week, but its two weeks now where my legs havent made any progress, and i have been consistent with what im eating and how much sleep im getting, only thing that has changed since friday i have stopped taking creatine, and even though it is a tried and tested supp,even im under no disillusion to myself that its that good where the regress in my results would be that dramatic..


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

to get the zyzz look, you guys smashing Clen  ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

welshbuddy said:


> to get the zyzz look, you guys smashing Clen  ?


I think that zyzz fellow smashed abit more than just clen to get looking the way he did lol,

But no, I haven't used clen for years, plus Bulking atm so no need for it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> I think that zyzz fellow smashed abit more than just clen to get looking the way he did lol,
> 
> But no, I haven't used clen for years, plus Bulking atm so no need for it


I dont think he smashed the clen either, i think he swallowed it :confused1:

Powdered clen tablets are no better than solid clen tablets...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Push*

Flat DB Fly - 30kg x 9 reps (+1 from last week), superset with

Chest Dips - Bodyweight x 3reps

Lateral DB Raise - 7kg's x 11rep (+4reps from last week)

Tricep Push Down - 50kg x 13reps (+2 reps from last week)

Skull Crushers - 27.5kg x 7reps (+2.5kg from last week)

done

thought id change things up a bit this week, when using dbs for an inc press after the fly pre exhaust. they feel pretty awkward and all over the place so subbed i for chest dips, feet forward, aka lee preist style, managed 3 reps after so happy with that, have a bit of a shoulder issue atm, tried to warm up with inc press on the smith but was aggravating it, but the dips gave me no issues so will be sticking with them for a little while

was only expecting maybe 1 or 2 more reps on the lat raise, but got 4 so will be upping the weight, as this is one of my weak points im glad to see that im making steady progress with it :thumb:

thats all for now


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Pull*

just back from my weekly pull session, over ran too long for my liking but was due to my partner faffing around with trap bar shrugs, he has maxed the 50kg bells for three weeks now and has done BB shrugs for more weight but catches his knob so decided to use the trap bar, being the first time had no idea what weight to use to go to failure so just dragged things out, next week im just gonna crack on and if he gets let behind then so bit, this is HIT not LIT (low intensity training lol)

that said the workout only over ran a little but with the stretching and what not the time spent was 1.45mins in total...he has the weight set now so hopefully we will be in and out sharpish next week

rant over lol

so...........

Straight Arm Pull Down - 50kg x 13reps (+3reps from previous superset workout) superset with

CGPD - 90kg x 5reps (2reps more than last superset workout)

BB Row - 85kg x 9reps - (+2.5kg from last week)

Rev DB Fly - 7.5kg's x 20reps + a static hold (less weight but more reps than last week, 12's felt too heavy, 7.5's were too light, upping weight next week)

DeadLift - 137.5kg x 10reps (+3reps from last week)

BB preacher Curl - 30kg x 10reps (+3 reps from last week)

so, end of the week, and i thought after my ****ty leg workout at the start i thought the were all gonna go to pot, although the push and pull workouts have been on the up. was only expecting a rep more on the preacher like the two previous weeks, however this time i got 3 more without any assisted. wanna thank @ewen for looking over my DL and giving me some tips, managed 3 extra reps ontop of last week, 140kg for reps next week, bring it on :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Well done matey .


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

ewen said:


> Well done matey .


cheers bro,

i basically kept my head inline with the slope of my upper body, rather than keeping it up and looking straight ahead, and with the negatives...as you put it, i let gravity do its thing but without letting it crash land, felt a lot more powerful and explosive. will try and get another vid next week to see what you think


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Legs*

felt a lot better about todays session compared to last weeks shambles lol,

LegPress - 213kg (full stack) x 18reps, superset with

Leg Extn - 40kg x 8reps + 2 assisted

Leg Curl - 80kg x 12reps + 2 assited

Calf Press - 205kg x 16reps + 2 assisted

Abs Machine - 80kg x 10reps

decided to mix it up with the superset to see if i can get past the plateau im currently in, wont know for a couple of weeks but my legs were so pumped after. tried to improve on the ab machine as iv been stuck at 75kg for a few weeks, but whacked an extra plate on (5kg) and got 10 reps out, hopefully thats gona help me along the way. after the second assisted rep on the calf press, felt like someone was holding a lighter under them, the burn was immense haha,

def set my self up for the rest of the weeks workout now, cant wait to get stuck in :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> *Legs*
> 
> felt a lot better about todays session compared to last weeks shambles lol,
> 
> ...


Good to hear it mate! Its dying a death this journal lark, everyones dropping off slowly. Think theres only me you and janik left :lol:

Least we know which 3 of us should do the next joint journo.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Good to hear it mate! Its dying a death this journal lark, everyones dropping off slowly. Think theres only me you and janik left :lol:
> 
> Least we know which 3 of us should do the next joint journo.


haha, mate last week i was ready to kill the first person to look at me the wrong way i was that ****ed off, today was a complete turn around!

i was thinking the same thing, on this page, its just my workouts within the last 17 days

@Leeds89 @AK-26 you guys still alive :confused1: lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> haha, mate last week i was ready to kill the first person to look at me the wrong way i was that ****ed off, today was a complete turn around!
> 
> i was thinking the same thing, on this page, its just my workouts within the last 17 days
> 
> @Leeds89 @AK-26 you guys still alive :confused1: lol


I work with leeds once a week or so, hes just got sh1t loads of uni work I think.

Not sure on AK.

I get that feeling sometimes, but I can pretty much pull myself out of any mood by just thinking rationally. Unless im drunk, then I go from calm to angry, there is no in between pmsl.

Whats next work out then mate, gonna do shoulders/traps tonight me.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I work with leeds once a week or so, hes just got sh1t loads of uni work I think.
> 
> Not sure on AK.
> 
> ...


next work out is the 'push' session on weds its the main one i look forward to as its my weakest session, so always trying to better myself! what time u smashing your delts, if im still up will pop in to have a look see how u got on


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> next work out is the 'push' session on weds its the main one i look forward to as its my weakest session, so always trying to better myself! what time u smashing your delts, if im still up will pop in to have a look see how u got on


Setting off in about half an hour, gonna be busy at gym but want an early night.

So wont be late really. Got updated pics on pages 33&36 :whistling:

Need to get some of the legs, but wont be till tomorrow or weds depending on when I do them


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Setting off in about half an hour, gonna be busy at gym but want an early night.
> 
> So wont be late really. Got updated pics on pages 33&36 :whistling:
> 
> Need to get some of the legs, but wont be till tomorrow or weds depending on when I do them


gonna be up till about 9, gotta be up at 3.50-4am tomoz so will be having an early night myself.

will have a ****...er cough hmm :rolleye: , i mean will have a look over the new pics after iv had a shower. im sure i shant be disappointed :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> gonna be up till about 9, gotta be up at 3.50-4am tomoz so will be having an early night myself.
> 
> will have a ****...er cough hmm :rolleye: , i mean will have a look over the new pics after iv had a shower. im sure i shant be disappointed :thumb:


Fvcking hell, thought my 7am start was bad!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> haha, mate last week i was ready to kill the first person to look at me the wrong way i was that ****ed off, today was a complete turn around!
> 
> i was thinking the same thing, on this page, its just my workouts within the last 17 days
> 
> @Leeds89 @AK-26 you guys still alive :confused1: lol


Haha came on just to make a post actually  Haven't trained or dieted right the last month or so due to ridiculous amount of uni work and rarely being able to fit in a gym session - sessions have been weeks in between at some points with very little sleep!

Now that all uni work is finished I'm back in gym, did a great back session today with @jjcooper, attempted a 140kg deadlift but couldn't manage it - weak as a kitten after being off training for so long. Managed 120kg for reps though so not too p1ssed off!

Currently sitting at 12 stone, the same weight I peaked at on my previous cycle, and running 600mg test e/week.... although I'm brewing in Jan and throwing in 1.5g/week plus some deca. So will be some interesting results if I can keep on top of training and diet around uni 

Glad to see you're still going strong Dan 

Here's a couple of pics taken today, not made backwards progress but I'm happy enough I've managed to maintain throughout this hellish final year at uni!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha came on just to make a post actually  Haven't trained or dieted right the last month or so due to ridiculous amount of uni work and rarely being able to fit in a gym session - sessions have been weeks in between at some points with very little sleep!
> 
> Now that all uni work is finished I'm back in gym, did a great back session today with @jjcooper, attempted a 140kg deadlift but couldn't manage it - weak as a kitten after being off training for so long. Managed 120kg for reps though so not too p1ssed off!
> 
> ...


ahhhh good to see ya mate! sounds like its all a bit non stop for ya, same here mate, with xmas round the corner its been like a bloody mad house..just doesnt seem to be enough hours in the day lol.

looking at a 140KG DL myself at the end of the week

currently at 14stn 10lbs so would seem the bulk is coming along nicely!

nice going managing to maintain despite your set backs :thumbup1:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Alrighty lads 

Still alive... Just about, but have been injured kinda bad.

Been going to physio to get myself back on track.

A combo of weight training and endurance and cardio has just left me completely trashed.

Shoulder got dislocated doing DB press (happens often since the first time years ago) ad funnily enough it was a warmup set.

Aside from that I've had issues with my right knee but that's on the mend nice.

But well done to you lads though, you've kept up the training and kept the journal going.

Hopefully I'll be back very very soon, according to physio I'm making good progress


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Alrighty lads
> 
> Still alive... Just about, but have been injured kinda bad.
> 
> ...


those bloody shoulders again! one of mine took a knock about 6 months ago and its still not quite right, but getting better each week...SLOWLY lol i gauge it when im in the shower and when i have to lift my left arm above my head, has gone from complete agony to the odd twinge now and then..couldnt brace myself, move my arm from the side to the front, even holding a bottle of coke out to the side as in a lat raise was giving ,me jip

was nothing gym related either, down to my shoddy works footwear being **** poor in wet conditions

glad to hear the physio thinks you are on the mend mate, shall keep this journal ticking over till you are 100% again :beer:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha came on just to make a post actually  Haven't trained or dieted right the last month or so due to ridiculous amount of uni work and rarely being able to fit in a gym session - sessions have been weeks in between at some points with very little sleep!
> 
> Now that all uni work is finished I'm back in gym, did a great back session today with @jjcooper, attempted a 140kg deadlift but couldn't manage it - weak as a kitten after being off training for so long. Managed 120kg for reps though so not too p1ssed off!
> 
> ...


Could have worn a clean vest you scruffy cvnt!

Looking good to say youve done fvck all consistently lately. Cant wait for january now! On a side note, my ars3 hurts, that prop must be super concentrated pmsl :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*push*

just back from the gym, made a little amendment to the workout, subbed Inc DB Bench For Inc BB Bench..after a few inc bench warm ups, workout went like this.....

Inc DB Fly - 25kg x 10reps, superset with

Inc BB Bench - 50Kg x 4reps (+1assisted)

Lat Raise - 7.5kg's x 10reps

Tricep PushDown - 55kg x 9reps (+5kg from last week)

EZ Skull Crushers - 27.5kg x 8reps (+1rep from last week and 1 assisted)

gave the Inc BB bench a go today, as even before i started this, i cant remember when i used a Barbell, thought id give the DB's a rest for the time being, was a good move..the stretch at the bottom was unreal! wasnt sure what weight to use so i thought id stick with 50 to play it safe, turns out it was spot on, esp after the fly pre exhausts, dont think i could have used any more

everything has increased in weight or reps from last weeks session, so thats all good! just hoping it carrie son with the back session at the end of the week, although we shall see :thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*pull*

had this on saturday instead of friday but didnt have time to update it yesterday..so here it is 

Straight Arm Pull Down - 55kg x 10 reps (+5kg from last week), superset with

CGPD - 90kg x 5reps (all 5 by myself, got 4 plus 1 assisted last week)

BB Row - 85kg x 9reps + 2 partials

Rear DB Fly - 9kg's x 14reps (+1.5kg)

DeadLift - 140kg x 5reps (+2.5kg)

BB Preacher Curl 30kg x 9reps (-1 rep from last week)

didnt have my training partner with me for this session, so just took all lifts to positive failure, only lift i could have done with some forced reps was the curl, but just made the best of the situation

diet hasnt really been the best for the last half of the week, in the sense that im not getting enough kcals in, but that said..the workouts havent been too bad considering,, all back to normal from next week, except for tuesday..as its xmas will have to make some allowances :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> *pull*
> 
> had this on saturday instead of friday but didnt have time to update it yesterday..so here it is
> 
> ...


Good workout there mate, looks good! 140kg deads :thumb:

Have a good xmas if I dont catch you on here before mate, and then back to smashing it... and you survived the 2012 apocolypse.. if that isnt a sign to join the dark side.. I dont know what is :whistling:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*legs/abs*

what better way to kick my little two day break from work off, than with a HIT leg Session, with some abs thrown in for good measure 

LegPress - 213kg (full stack) x 17reps (-1 from last week), superset with

Leg Extn - 45kg x 9reps + 2 assisted (+5kg from last week)

Leg Curl - 80kg x 12 reps + 2 assisted (+3 reps from last week)

Calf Press - 205kg X 17reps + 1 partial (+1 and 1 partial from last week)

Abs machine - 80kg x 11 reps (+1rep from last week)

glad to see all is up in reps from last week, all except the legpress, although my diet has been a bit laxed as stated in an earlier post, although i got round this by upping the extension by 5kg to keep in ancrease in intensity 

hopefully will manage to get a bit more food in me this week and there will be improvements in weight/reps for the the other workouts,

we shall see!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> *legs/abs*
> 
> what better way to kick my little two day break from work off, than with a HIT leg Session, with some abs thrown in for good measure
> 
> ...


Some bloody good weights there mate, strong as ox still I see!!

I have had 2 days of horrific diet, typical as soon as I finish all my uni work and start training/dieting again I get the bloody flu! And I have to work today aswell, bah humbug!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Some bloody good weights there mate, strong as ox still I see!!
> 
> I have had 2 days of horrific diet, typical as soon as I finish all my uni work and start training/dieting again I get the bloody flu! And I have to work today aswell, bah humbug!


Ah mate, woke up with a bit of a ****ty throat, hopefully it clears! Sucks you have to work on Xmas mate, hope you have a good one though. Merry Xmas pal


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy Xmas @AK-26

Have a great day mate


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

@danMUNDY & @Leeds89

Have a great Christmas lads

:beer:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Ah mate, woke up with a bit of a ****ty throat, hopefully it clears! Sucks you have to work on Xmas mate, hope you have a good one though. Merry Xmas pal





AK-26 said:


> @danMUNDY & @Leeds89
> 
> Have a great Christmas lads
> 
> :beer:


Merry xmas guys 

Can get back on track with diet and gym after this virus is gone, feeling better already


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Push*

so due to the gym being shut yesterday, have had to move stuff around and have the push workout on thursday (today) and the pull on saturday

swapped the first exercise around, rather than do flys superset with inc bench, i did inc bench follwed by flys, but not in the superset fashion, that was the only change

had no partner today, so decide just to lift to positive failure today with the use of partial reps where i felt needed, although i asked a random for a spot for the first exercise, didnt fancy getting stuck under the bar but he was happy to help out :thumbup1:

so.....

after a few warmups on the inc bench

Inc Bench - 60kg x 10

Inc Flys - 20kg's x 10reps + a partial

DB Lateral Raise - 8kgs x 6reps + a partial (+0.5kg from last week)

Tricep Pushdown - 55kg x 10reps (+1 rep from last week)

EZbar SkullCrusher - 27.5kg x 10reps + 1 partial (+2 reps from last week)

not been feeling too good for the past few days, though the workout would have reflected this but seemed to go quite well and without any problems, was happy to see either the weight, or reps have gone up since last week,

good times :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> *Push*
> 
> so due to the gym being shut yesterday, have had to move stuff around and have the push workout on thursday (today) and the pull on saturday
> 
> ...


Steady weights there mate, plus I know you have really good form and are keen on that, good work  A lad on my FB claiming to be benching sets of 70kg after training for a couple weeks, he's about 9 stone.... would love to see his form 

Hope you feel better pal, I've had the WORST cold ever past few days, felt absolutely vile and could barely get any food in! Gym opens up tomorrow though so gonna smash it now I'm feeling better


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Steady weights there mate, plus I know you have really good form and are keen on that, good work  A lad on my FB claiming to be benching sets of 70kg after training for a couple weeks, he's about 9 stone.... would love to see his form
> 
> Hope you feel better pal, I've had the WORST cold ever past few days, felt absolutely vile and could barely get any food in! Gym opens up tomorrow though so gonna smash it now I'm feeling better


cheers dude, had a deload on the legs a little while back, they finally stalled lol but apart from that, them and everything else seems to be on a steady increase  not feeling 100% yet but i think im over the worst of it, glad to hear you are feeling better and ready for world domination! felt like that in the gym today lol.

lol some people and what they can 'lift' i tend not to pay too much attention to it, 9/10 its horse ****, only have to look at em to sus em out lol, my lifts might be quite low compared to some, but liek u say, im a stickler for good form, so i know im making the best use of it, i even past caring about my 1rm now. seeing as im not a powerlifter/strongman, it will never be beneficial to me

hope you had a good xmas and have got a nice nye lined up!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Pull*

blimey, this week seemes to be all over the place, spent most of yesterday thinking it was monday...gym has only been shut on one of my scheduled training days, so just swapped some stuff about, so had my pull day today instead of yesterday. coz of my mates work, iv been without him for this week so only been going to posi failure, with the odd partial so not been too much of a set back, but hopefully from mondaym it will be back to business as usual 

after a few warmups of the close grip underhand pull downs i cracked on

CGUPD - 100kg x 7 reps +1 partial

Straight arm pulldown - 30kg x 10 reps

BB Row - 90kg x 8reps +1 partial (+5kg from last week)

DeadLift - 140kg x 4 reps (messed this up, see below)

Rear DB Fly - 10kg's x 10reps + 1 partial (+1kg each hand from last week)

BB Preacher Curl - 30kg x 10reps + 6 negatives

done

had bit of a problem with the dl, the first rep felt a bit lop sided, at first thought i had an uneven load, but on inspection, the was an equal amount each side..basically due to me being by myself, and the only person in the weight room at the time (love saturdays  ) i wasnt able to strap my self in properly. so after my best to get that sorted, i pulled it for another 4 and decided to leave it at that. the upside to this, despite being halfway into the workout, it would seem my grip is getting stronger as during my three warm ups, (60kg, 90kg, 120kg) i never use straps, only for the last heavy working set, but normally anything over 100kg and my grip is a bit ropey and seems to go, although i managed 4 or 5 reps for the 120, raw..so happy about that

thats about it..

one more thing, for anyone that has used/or is using DS Craze iv noticed its taken about 3 weeks or so to actually fully feel its affects, have been adjusting the doses throughout this time from 1, 1.5, 2, 1 heaped, and two heaped scoops, but its not until this week again using 2 heaped scoops that i have felt it full kick in with the focus, being awake, more pronounced pumps etc anyone else found this? i only use it on training days to stop building a tollerance but most preworkouts iv used have only seemed to get weaker over time, where as this one is getting stronger, will def be getting this again


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you for flying church of england, aesthetics or death ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Legs/Abs*

the only way to see the old year out, is obviously with a horrible leg session :lol:

Leg Exten - 75kg x 16reps, (+2reps from last time) superset with,

Leg Press - 213kg x 8reps (+8kg from last time)

Leg Curl - 85kg x 15reps (12+3 assisted, +5kg from last week)

Calf Press - 213kg x 18reps + 1 static hold (16+2 assisted, +8kg from last week)

Abs Machine - 85kg x 10reps (+5kg from last week)

nice to see the lifts were up again this session,

looking forward to smashing it in the new year

@AK-26 @Leeds89 what ever you guys are up to, hope its a good one! see you in '13 :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> *Legs/Abs*
> 
> the only way to see the old year out, is obviously with a horrible leg session :lol:
> 
> ...


All the best mate, have a good 'en.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> *Legs/Abs*
> 
> the only way to see the old year out, is obviously with a horrible leg session :lol:
> 
> ...


I was getting battered at work mate, so drunk! Now back into work with a hangover from hell!

Happy New Year pal  Will soon be smashing 2g test/week, I'll be back to normal again


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Push*

just back from a nice little push session,

Inc DB Fly - 27.5kg's x 8reps, (+2.5kg from last week) superset with

Inc Bench - 52.5kgs x 4reps (2+2assisted, +2.5kg from last week)

Lat Raise - 8kgs x 8reps (+2reps from last week)

Tricep Pushdown - 59kgs x 8reps (+4kg from last week)

EZ Skull Crushers - 30kg x 8reps (+2.5kg from last week)

Done and Done, just tucking into my postworkout meal of

250g oats, 400ml skimmed milk and 350g chicken breat, yum yum


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

You lads getting some recent photos up"?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> You lads getting some recent photos up"?


think leeds put some up around xmas time, not sure what ak's plans are pic wise, i was thinking about getting some up seeing as its the start of the new year but have to wait till im at the gf's, cant take pics of myself for **** lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Shoulders today, find it hard to write up a session as I used to because there is very little rest between sets and I'm literally unable to even think about what I've done.

Several sets of side raises with 8kg, into shoulder press with 24kg, front raises 15kg barbell, rear delt flyes with 8kg DBs and facepulls.

Here's an update pic, as requested by @jjcooper


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Shoulders today, find it hard to write up a session as I used to because there is very little rest between sets and I'm literally unable to even think about what I've done.
> 
> Several sets of side raises with 8kg, into shoulder press with 24kg, front raises 15kg barbell, rear delt flyes with 8kg DBs and facepulls.
> 
> Here's an update pic, as requested by @jjcooper


 :rolleye: oi oi cheeky


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Shoulders today, find it hard to write up a session as I used to because there is very little rest between sets and I'm literally unable to even think about what I've done.
> 
> Several sets of side raises with 8kg, into shoulder press with 24kg, front raises 15kg barbell, rear delt flyes with 8kg DBs and facepulls.
> 
> Here's an update pic, as requested by @jjcooper


Front raises were heavier than that mate. Barbell alone must weigh 20kg? It felt alot heavier than the fixed weight 20kg barbells at pure gym anyway


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Front raises were heavier than that mate. Barbell alone must weigh 20kg? It felt alot heavier than the fixed weight 20kg barbells at pure gym anyway


Oh sh1t yea, BB is 20kg, so 25kg front raises. Nice catch there!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good to see you back Leeds lad


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Good to see you back Leeds lad


Good to be back mate


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

happy new yr lads.

Glad to see this journal picking up again.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*pull*

just back from another session where all lifts were on the up, just what we like to see 

Straight Arm PullDown - 60kg x 5 reps, (+5kg from last week) superset with

Close Grip U/hand Pulldown - 95kg x 5 reps (+5kg from last week)

BB Row - 92.5kg x 7reps (+2.5kg from last week)

Rear DB Fly - 10kg's x 12 reps (+2reps from last week)

DeadLift - 142kg x 5 reps

BB Preacher Curl - 35kg x 6 reps (+5kg from last week)

nice session there, the whole back side of me felt like it got hit pretty hard, only thing i fault with this workout, is the straight arm pull down, close grip pull down, and barbell is use for the preacher go up in 5kg incriments, which i think is too much for these lifts, but i guess i have to make good use of the tools at my disposal :sad: still didint do too bad considering

because the weight was up on the lifts, jsut took them to positive failure, will stick with the same weights for a couple more weeks and try and up the reps before upping the poundages again

that's all folks


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Quick update with where I'm at: Currently at 12 stone dry, 12 stone 7lbs post gym (Highest weight I've ever got to) and increasing quickly. Looking a lot fuller and feeling a lot better now, finally getting somewhere, and this is BEFORE my 2g test blast.... things are looking good for the next couple months if I can keep on top of uni work!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Legs/abs*

had a right busy day so didnt manage to get to the gym till 6, and had to workout by myself, bloody hell you can tell is the new year, Cardio bunnies everywhere!!! luckily the rack was free so managed to jump straight on it to warm up, can tell iv not done squats for a while, my wrists were killing me, even with the lighter weight.

session went like this

squats warm up - 60,70,80kg x 10reps

100kg x 3reps

Legpress - 213kg x 15reps

Leg Exten - 45kg x 15reps (+6reps from last time)

leg Curl - 90kg x 9reps (+5kg from last time

Abs Machine - 90kg x 10reps (+5kg from last week)

someone was on the legpress so skipped calfs today.

just took all lifts to positive failure as i had no partner, back to normal on weds

also started putting my cycle together, and picked up these goodies today after i had lunch with my mum, just need pins pct meds and an ai and im sorted!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> *Legs/abs*
> 
> had a right busy day so didnt manage to get to the gym till 6, and had to workout by myself, bloody hell you can tell is the new year, Cardio bunnies everywhere!!! luckily the rack was free so managed to jump straight on it to warm up, can tell iv not done squats for a while, my wrists were killing me, even with the lighter weight.
> 
> ...


NIIIIICE! I've used the testocyp before, very good stuff mate you'll love it!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Whats there mate, have i got this right,

cyp, sust, hcg, winny?

Nice cycle you have there, what are you thinking 2ml of each a week?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Whats there mate, have i got this right,
> 
> cyp, sust, hcg, winny?
> 
> Nice cycle you have there, what are you thinking 2ml of each a week?


That's right mate, although I made a cock up and need to order another amp of hcg, but the cycle will go as follows:

20weeks,

Week 1-10, 2ml sust

Week 11-20, 2ml cyp

1000ui hcg throughout starting at week 2/3 up till pct

Week 20-23 will be using the winny @ 50-100mg per day to bridge into pct to help keep my gains/harden me up whilst the test clears, or if it takes 2 weeks to clear, wasn't sure if it was 2 or 3 will start the winny in week 19


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> That's right mate, although I made a cock up and need to order another amp of hcg, but the cycle will go as follows:
> 
> 20weeks,
> 
> ...


Start the cyp at week 8 if you're running sus before, stop your test levels fluctuating since sus is has short esters aswell and removing those from your weekly jabs will leave you with ONLY the long esters to tide you by until the cyp kicks in in a couple weeks.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Start the cyp at week 8 if you're running sus before, stop your test levels fluctuating since sus is has short esters aswell and removing those from your weekly jabs will leave you with ONLY the long esters to tide you by until the cyp kicks in in a couple weeks.


If I remember properly sus only has like 50mg of prop in it anyway. So it would be like week 1-10 200mg cyp+e week 11-20 250mg cyp.

Although either way I'm probably wrong as I'm now thinking sus has 4 esters in it not 3...

Fvck knows :lol:

If it were me I'd just do 1ml of each a week for 20 weeks.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> If I remember properly sus only has like 50mg of prop in it anyway. So it would be like week 1-10 200mg cyp+e week 11-20 250mg cyp.
> 
> Although either way I'm probably wrong as I'm now thinking sus has 4 esters in it not 3...
> 
> ...


i like the idea of running it 1ml of each for the duration, hadnt thought of it till u mentioned it, only thing that puts me off is i think becasuse of the dec ester in the sust it has an extra week to clear, where as i think with cyp, its like enth and takes a week shorter...i think

anyways, taking to the misses about an early getaway in last week of march/first week of april, so looking at having everything to hand to start the second week of april, and was gonna do an 18week run, which will take me just finishing pct for when we want to go away again, so have a little time to figure out the best way to run it

see, i wanted a test only cycle for my first run, so without using an oral kicker, i thought it would be best to go with sust at the start then as the test is well and truly under way, then start the cyp as to not have to wait for it to kick in if using from the start, only really added the winny at the last minute to bridge into pct to solidify the gains

if i run any future cycles, which im sure i will, i will up the does and/or add other compounds along the way. rather than jump on something like some of the crazy first cycles i see banded about

i think the main reason i want to cycle, is apart from the fact it will help my dwindling test as im getting older, bloody 30 in may :cursing: my job is so physical, im looking more for its recovery potential..

getting up at 4/5 am mon-sat and walkin around for 3/4 hours a day with mail bags on my shoulder, and then getting 3 wrkouts and enough food and sleep to see any decent gains natty is no fun i can tell you. even on 4700-5000 kcals a day im just about lean bulking

i cant wait for this


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Push*

couldnt get on the rach for inc bench, and all the dbs that were needed were being used, so we did things a little different today, for the superset we used the cables and seated chest press, was a good move, felt brutal, and the pump was insane,

so

cable crossovers - 27.5kg a side, x 12 reps, superset with

chest press machine - 80kg x 5reps

lateral DB raise - 8kg's x 10reps + 1 partial (+2reps and 1 partial from last week)

Tricep push down - 59kg x 8 reps (no change, thought i was a plate lighter last week, oops)

EZ Skull Crushers - 32.5kg x 8reps (+2.5kg from last week)

really enjoyed the cable/chest press super set, so much easier to control the negative reps when hitting failure from the cables compared to free weight db flys/bench wiol have to start adding them in a bit more

all in all i thought was a good workout, except for the tri push down but now determined to smash it next week!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Back today, hit it really hard with @jjcooper and his cousin. Managed to hit a 140kg Deadlift, a new PB for me  Weight was 12.5 stone when weighed at the gym, just around 12 stone dry in the morning.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Pull*

Straight Arm Pulldowns - 60kg x 8 reps (6+2 assisted, +3 reps from last week) superset with

Close Grip Pulldowns - 95kg x 6reps (4+2assited, 1 more than last week

BB Row - 92.5kg x 8reps (+1 from last week)

Rear DB Fly - 15kg's x 7reps

DB Shrugs - 30kg's x 10reps

BB preacher - 35kg x 8 reps (6+2 forced, 2 more than last week)

had to change things around a bit as a couple guys were using the rack to perform curls,so couldnt do deads, but did leg curl on monday and shrugs today, so made the most of whatwas at my disposal, first time iv seen it in all the years i have been at this gym and i hope its the last, tbf one guy looked like he had good form but the other guy was just ego throwing, coming up on tiptoes etc just looked a mess, will let the other gut off as the barbels only go up to 35kg....actually no, scrap that....**** him, theres an ez bar he could have loaded up with plates and performed them out of the rack, dick head!

made an error with the db fly and upped the weight too much to get any decent feeel during the reps so will adjust next week, and seeing as the training partner is back so got him to give me a couple of forced reps on the lifts, as always to failure!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> *Pull*
> 
> Straight Arm Pulldowns - 60kg x 8 reps (6+2 assisted, +3 reps from last week) superset with
> 
> ...


Should have executed them on the spot!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Should have executed them on the spot!


is it really wrong of me to wish they had put their backs out :devil2:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Shoulders today, find it hard to write up a session as I used to because there is very little rest between sets and I'm literally unable to even think about what I've done.
> 
> Several sets of side raises with 8kg, into shoulder press with 24kg, front raises 15kg barbell, rear delt flyes with 8kg DBs and facepulls.
> 
> Here's an update pic, as requested by @jjcooper


Looking good mate. Is that the start of a full sleeve?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Looking good mate. Is that the start of a full sleeve?


Thanks mate! Just a half sleeve for now which will be finished in a couple weeks, then extending down to a full sleeve eventually.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Thanks mate! Just a half sleeve for now which will be finished in a couple weeks, then extending down to a full sleeve eventually.


When you next booked in for tattoo?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> When you next booked in for tattoo?


Not booked yet but will be a couple weeks to make sure it's fully healed before doing anymore


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Not booked yet but will be a couple weeks to make sure it's fully healed before doing anymore


Why have you had more done since I last saw it?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Why have you had more done since I last saw it?


Yea mate had some of the koi coloured in


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea mate had some of the koi coloured in


Ahh right send us a picture.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Subbed thanks mate


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just ordered 16kg of Vanilla Creme flavour massgainer from @TheProteinWorks

First time I've used anyone other than BBW, let's hope I'm not let down!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Just ordered 16kg of Vanilla Creme flavour massgainer from @TheProteinWorks
> 
> First time I've used anyone other than BBW, let's hope I'm not let down!


Just a small test order then? :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

iv got some of @TheProteinWorks whey iso90, even without dextrose in it, tastes like chocolate, compared to bulkpowders which was weak as ****, also their instant oats are nice, smooth and creamy. this latest 5kg bag i got from bulkpowders tastes like my own instant oats that i made myself, very gritty. only thing i fault the protein works is the bag is a kg less so lasts that little bit shorter


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Just ordered 16kg of Vanilla Creme flavour massgainer from @TheProteinWorks
> 
> First time I've used anyone other than BBW, let's hope I'm not let down!


If you don't like it,i offer free disposal services mate.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

biglbs said:


> If you don't like it,i offer free disposal services mate.


Haha that's very kind of you mate, keep that inbox cleared :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Done


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Absolutely gutted atm, diet and training out the window AGAIN because of this fvcking wisdom tooth that's decided to grow THROUGH an existing tooth. Too much pain to eat, too smacked up on Tramadol to hit the gym, something ALWAYS happens like this when I get back into the swing of things, starting wonder what the fvcking point is


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Absolutely gutted atm, diet and training out the window AGAIN because of this fvcking wisdom tooth that's decided to grow THROUGH an existing tooth. Too much pain to eat, too smacked up on Tramadol to hit the gym, something ALWAYS happens like this when I get back into the swing of things, starting wonder what the fvcking point is


Ill take the 16kg of mass gainer off you on return for my tooth pulling services :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just had a call from one of the owners of @TheProteinWorks thanking me for my order and letting me know they've thrown some freebies in there. Got to say I'm VERY impressed by the customer service so far and can see all my future orders going through them.


----------



## TheProteinWorks (Oct 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Just had a call from one of the owners of @TheProteinWorks thanking me for my order and letting me know they've thrown some freebies in there. Got to say I'm VERY impressed by the customer service so far and can see all my future orders going through them.


Hi Leeds89 

No worries at all buddy and the least we could do after you placed such a beast of an order

Big thanks for giving us a try mate and hope training is going well (oh and be sure to let us know what you think when you've tried them bud) :beer:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Got some porno for you guys, taken a few days ago.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> Got some porno for you guys, taken a few days ago.


Great work mate, what's your current weight?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

irishdude said:


> Great work mate, what's your current weight?


Only 12 stone atm mate, but gaining quite well now. I notice a good increase in size with me doesn't tend to correlate with the scales going up that much, which I find strange!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, I just seem to be having protein thrown at me at the moment! Got 16kg of protein from ProteinWorks coming, and @MuscleFood are sending me a 2.5kg sample of their new whey protein! Looking forward to getting some reviews of these up!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Absolutely gutted atm, diet and training out the window AGAIN because of this fvcking wisdom tooth that's decided to grow THROUGH an existing tooth. Too much pain to eat, too smacked up on Tramadol to hit the gym, something ALWAYS happens like this when I get back into the swing of things, starting wonder what the fvcking point is


Sorry to hear this mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chest/back*

whatsupppp guys, back after a nice week off from training, def missed it haha

decided to change things around a bit for the time being, no longer on a PPL type workout, and more of an opposites orientated type workout schedule, so will be

chest/back

legs (quads/hams)

shoulders, bis and tris

still working along the lines of HIT, ie 1 working set to fail, but need to do a couple of warm ups for all exercises rather than decrease them as the workout presses on as with the ppl

today started with

*chest/back*

Inc BB Press - 65kg x 10reps (+2.5kg from last time)

DB Fly - 22.5kg's x 10 reps (+2.5kg each hand from last time)

Cable Crossover - 20kg each side x 10 reps

straight arm Pull Down - 60kg x 8 reps (+2 more reps form last time)

CGDP (palms together) - 90kg x 5 reps

BB Row - 97.5kg x 7 reps (+2.5kg from last week)

as bi's are getting their own day, i switched the grip of the pull down from palms facing me, to palms facing each other to take the focus of the biceps to hit my lats more effectively, was a little optimistic with some of the kgs on the lifts, but have got a good starting point if i need to adjust any, upper body will be 6-8 reps, lower will be 12-15

training partner seemed to enjoy the new workout, so thats a bonus too


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Got some porno for you guys, taken a few days ago.


I'm in love with that tattoo!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

efcsmith21 said:


> I'm in love with that tattoo!


Cheers mate me too! Can give you the number of the guy who did it in Sheffield if you want


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> *chest/back*
> 
> whatsupppp guys, back after a nice week off from training, def missed it haha
> 
> ...


2 questions mate. With the lat pulldowns, palms facing, are you using the metal attachment thats normally for seated rows?

second, how many uses of craze did it take for you to see benefit? I tried it today but it just made me feel sick, to the point I threw up in the gym loo's.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> 2 questions mate. With the lat pulldowns, palms facing, are you using the metal attachment thats normally for seated rows?
> 
> second, how many uses of craze did it take for you to see benefit? I tried it today but it just made me feel sick, to the point I threw up in the gym loo's.


we have two attachments for our seated row, one is a small v shaped bar to take a narrow grip, the other is also v shaped but has two handles that are 90o that is a bit wider than the v bar, i used the v bar today,but think it flared my elbows too much, will try the other one next week to see what i prefer

 - used this one today

 - will try this next week

with craze, it took maybe a couple of weeks pyramiding 1 scoop then 1.5, then 2, then one heaped, then two heaped, then i tried 2 heaped and it hit me...like i was more awake from the get go, but all the pumps and focus etc just built up then all ov a sudden i was feeling it

never been sick using it, did u start of with one scoop, or did u jump in at the deep end?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> we have two attachments for our seated row, one is a small v shaped bar to take a narrow grip, the other is also v shaped but has two handles that are 90o that is a bit wider than the v bar, i used the v bar today,but think it flared my elbows too much, will try the other one next week to see what i prefer
> 
> View attachment 108434
> - used this one today
> ...


About 1 and a half mate, so not over the top. Felt warm and sick, nothing more :confused1:

Maybe its just not for me.

Number one on the pic is what I was thinking of, we also have number 2 but cant imagine that would be a good one to hit lats?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> About 1 and a half mate, so not over the top. Felt warm and sick, nothing more :confused1:
> 
> Maybe its just not for me.
> 
> Number one on the pic is what I was thinking of, we also have number 2 but cant imagine that would be a good one to hit lats?


guess it all depends on how far apart the handles are spaced on number 2, may end up having to stick with number 1 but lats will still be engaged as the elbows will still be brought down and to the sides,

i used to close grip underhand pull downs, witha straight bar with an 8 inch gap in my hands, that seemed to hit the lats pretty well, but it also smashed my bi's

the thinking is, using either of the above bars, my hands will be in a hammer grip, and not fully engaging the biceps keeping them more of an assisting muscle,and shifting more of the focus to my back and strengthen my grip, kinda like doing over hand on BB row instead of underhand where the bis come into play as well


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> guess it all depends on how far apart the handles are spaced on number 2, may end up having to stick with number 1 but lats will still be engaged as the elbows will still be brought down and to the sides,
> 
> i used to close grip underhand pull downs, witha straight bar with an 8 inch gap in my hands, that seemed to hit the lats pretty well, but it also smashed my bi's
> 
> the thinking is, using either of the above bars, my hands will be in a hammer grip, and not fully engaging the biceps keeping them more of an assisting muscle,and shifting more of the focus to my back and strengthen my grip, kinda like doing over hand on BB row instead of underhand where the bis come into play as well


Might give it a try on my lat day, do a set of each see which feels best!

On a side note, would love our gym to get one of these for triceps!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Might give it a try on my lat day, do a set of each see which feels best!
> 
> On a side note, would love our gym to get one of these for triceps!
> 
> View attachment 108440


thats it mate, all about trial and error!

we have one of those bars, use it for straight arm pulldowns, was using a fixed straight bar but found it easier on the wrists using the above.

not a fan of straight bars for triceps, prefer a v bar, but me and my training partner had to go halfs on one as the gym didnt have any, got tired of asking them to get one lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> thats it mate, all about trial and error!
> 
> we have one of those bars, use it for straight arm pulldowns, was using a fixed straight bar but found it easier on the wrists using the above.
> 
> not a fan of straight bars for triceps, prefer a v bar, but me and my training partner had to go halfs on one as the gym didnt have any, got tired of asking them to get one lol


How much £££ we talking?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> How much £££ we talking?


got it off ebay

was £15 quid delivered,

nice n solid too!



*ignore that logo, just pulled it off google real quick haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*legs/abs*

just back from a cracking session at the gym, had a late morning workout as opposed to an afternoon one as myself and training partner were both off today..however i did notice this was prime time for those fat men who love to get naked in the changing rooms haha,

but anyways,

Leg Exten - 75kg x 22reps (20+2 assisted, 5 more than last time)

Leg Press - 213kg x 12reps (+4 reps than last time)

Leg Curl - 90kg x 16reps (14+2 assisted, +7reps than last time)

Calf Press - 213kg x 17reps (+3 reps than last time)

SLDL - 70kg x 13reps (added in, will probs alternate with leg curl from now on)

Abs Machine - 90kg x 11reps (+1 rep than last time)

all lifts except calfs and sldl were taken to positive failure with addition of a couple forced reps, but even without the forced reps i managed to get a couple more reps by myself, considering i have taken a week off and not even trainied calfs for two weeks, thats a good improvemement on every lift so far, looking forward to see how i get on with shoulders and arms on friday

bring it on


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just done a shoulder session, was on my own so weights were lighter than usual :/

Warmed up with 7kg DB side raises, 2 sets.

DB Shoulder press

14kg warmup

24kg Working x 2

22kg Working x 1

8 reps per set

Side raises, 10kg per side, 3 sets of around 12 reps, really burnt the delts out love the machine for this in my gym

DB shrugs, 2 sets of 8 with 25kg

Shrug stack, 2 sets of around 60kg, only light since I'm weak as fvck atm :lol:

Did a couple sets with biceps, curls etc just to try to encourage the damn things to grow!

On another note, tried the *MuscleFood* whey protein they sent me to try out - VERY nice, don't usually like strawberry flavour but it mixed really well and the flavour wasn't overpowering. Impressing with the protein content per 30g, as were the guys in the gym when I was giving out samples


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Should add, although the weights have dropped significantly on my lifts, this is because I put a heavy focus on slow negatives and going VERY deep with most movements where beneficial. Feels like the muscle is on fire after a few reps 

Oh, and if I can't lift a weight with perfect form, I won't bother


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Just done a shoulder session, was on my own so weights were lighter than usual :/
> 
> Warmed up with 7kg DB side raises, 2 sets.
> 
> ...


So jealous you have one of these machines!

Keep up the good work dude


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> So jealous you have one of these machines!
> 
> Keep up the good work dude


They're amazing for really burning out the delts mate! My favourite part of the session by far!

Should be back to updating regularly now, everything back on track fingers crossed


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*shoulders/arms*

Seated Lat Raise - 7.5kgs x 8 reps + a couple partials

Rear DB Fly - 10kg's x 15reps

BB Shrug - 130kg x 10

CGBP (ezbar) - 50kg x 10reps

Tricep Push Down - 40kg x 12reps

BB Preacher Curl - 35kg x 5 reps

DB Concentration Curl - 7.5kgs x 9 reps

all lifts except the cgbp and tricep push down were taking to positive failure, those were given one or two forced reps to increase the intensity

saturday cheat night, gonna smash a chinese. yum yum


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> *shoulders/arms*
> 
> Seated Lat Raise - 7.5kgs x 8 reps + a couple partials
> 
> ...


No DB press mate?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

nah mate, for now anyways

front delts get worked during my incline press so just focusing on the sides, and esp the rears as its an area i need to bring up. late on in the year im gonna change the splits up but for now no pressing for shoulders, just raises


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Didn't update about yesterdays back day due to being in a rush to get ready for the staff party afterwards, forgot what I bloody did now of course, except I managed 120kg dealift x 8 reps, and 150kg again 1rm, still happy with that, I remember when I could just about manage 70kg :lol:

Oh, and just measured the guns, up to 14.5 inch now, not too shabby considering I don't think they were much over 10 when I started lifting


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I remember when your DL was 70kg, come along way since then matey :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> I remember when your DL was 70kg, come along way since then matey :thumb:


Cheers pal  Sitting at around 12.5 stone aswell now, hoping to hit 13 relatively soon and hopefully onwards to 14 so when I come down to cruise dosage I can lean out a little back down to 13 

Oh, and totally out of character for me, I'm looking forward to legs day tomorrow, I think I may be ill


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chest/back*

Inc BB Press - 67.5kg x 9 reps (8reps + 1 forced, +2.5kg from last week)

Inc BB Fly - 25kg's x 5reps

Cable X - 23kg each side x 12reps

Straight Arm Pull Down - 60kg x 10reps (+2reps from last week)

CloseGrip PullDown - 90kg x 8reps (6reps + 2 forced, +3 more reps than last week)

BB Row - 97.5kg x 7 reps (same as last week)

much better session than saturdays in terms of time, in an out in just over an hour, but stretches aside etc the workout only took about 45mins, opposed to almost two hours on sat, so happy about that 

was a nice shock to get a few more reps than last week with the pulldowns, will stick with 60kg/90kg for another week then move up

think im using too much weight with warmups so will have to keep an eye on that in the future, but all lifts are up in weight or reps which is what im aiming for each session, except the BB row, but brings me back to my heavy warmups, so will drop the weight next week to concentrate on a stricter form.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Isnt it beautiful!!!!



100g of Chinas finest test enth powder


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Isnt it beautiful!!!!
> 
> View attachment 109203
> 
> ...


Yes it is 

What concentration are you going to brew it at?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Yes it is
> 
> What concentration are you going to brew it at?


300mg/ml mate! I CAN'T WAIT TO COOK HAHA!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> 300mg/ml mate! I CAN'T WAIT TO COOK HAHA!


You're the Heisenberg of this forum!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Legs/abs*

Leg Exten - 80kg x 16reps (+5kg from last week)

Leg Press - 213kg x 15reps (+3 reps from last week)

Leg Curl - 95kg x 8 reps (+5kg from last week)

Calf Press - 23reps rest pause (17 + 5 reps)

Abs - 90kg x 13reps (+2 reps from last week)

had a good leg session there, as with last week strength has increased on all lifts, seemed like the week off has done me the world of good, still 15kg off my pb with the extn but hoping to build back up and pass it, only time will tell

in and out just over an hour inc stretches at the end, shake, getting changed etc so pleased with that!

friday will be the test as i said was in there fior nearly two hours from start to finish, hoping to halve it this time round lol

day off tomoz, lookimg forward to a rest :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Chest/biceps today*

Felt a little weak on chest, but been injecting my delts so they are giving out first unfortunately. Funny, I'm seeing good growth in the delts, gonna try injecting chest next week see how that helps growth.

*Incline DB Press*

14kg x 10

22kg x 10

27.5kg x 8

27.5kg x 8

27.5kg x 6

*Chest Press*

Unknown weights, the machines don't say????

*Pec Dec*

Same as above 

*DB Flyes*

14kg x 10

18kg x 10

18kg x 8

New PB on flyes found them quite easy tbh

Few various sets/supersets on biceps, was doing 21's with a guy there who told me to hold the contraction at the top of the rep and squeeze EVERY rep, really felt it got an amazing pump going on.

Weight is at 12.5 stone right now.... that's 1.5 stone heavier than a month and half ago, it's amazing how quickly you can gain weight when everything is going right. Still relatively lean aswell, awesome :thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*shoulders/arms*

Seated lat Raise - 8kgs' x 11 reps (8+3 forced reps, +0.5kg from last week

Rear Db Fly - 12.5kg x 15reps (+2.5kg from last week)

Barbell Shrugs - 135kg x 7reps (+2.5kg from last week)

Tricep Push Down - 45kg x 15reps (12+3 forced, +5kg from last week)

EZ Skull Crushers - 32.5kg x 10reps (7+3 forced reps, +2.5kg from last time)

DB Concentration curls - 10kg x 12 reps each side

BB preacher Curl - 20kg x 10 reps (-15kg from last week)

happy with todays session, the very same one took us almost 2 hours last week, but i cracked the whip to make sure my training partner has all his weights to be used for what exercises for the workout so we could get in a smash through it

all weights up from last week except for the bb preacher, swapped it round and did the C-curls first, then used a lighter weight on the preacher, seemed to do the trick..may swap the exercies for another one, may be a standing bb curl, or seated db curl, havent decided yet

thats about it for now, till monday


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Why is that taking so long?

Have you tried i go/you go?

I think i would fall asleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep z zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> *Chest/biceps today*
> 
> Felt a little weak on chest, but been injecting my delts so they are giving out first unfortunately. Funny, I'm seeing good growth in the delts, gonna try injecting chest next week see how that helps growth.
> 
> ...


On those machines just count how many plates your using/how far down pin is,it's prob 5k or 10k per plate,just ask.....you need reference point.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> On those machines just count how many plates your using/how far down pin is,it's prob 5k or 10k per plate,just ask.....you need reference point.


I bet while us mere mortals are counting plates, big lbs is counting how many machines he's lifting pmsl :whistling:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I bet while us mere mortals are counting plates, big lbs is counting how many machines he's lifting pmsl :whistling:


  Soon mate...soon..


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Why is that taking so long?
> 
> Have you tried i go/you go?
> 
> I think i would fall asleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep z zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


noooooo, i dont include the warmup sets, as its one set to failure that counts, so that is what i list..but i agree big man, if it took that long to get through it and that was the actual workout from start to finish, something would be very wrong :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

here is a little picture update, not pretty but iv been on around 4700-5000+kcals per day since end of sept/beginning of oct till now,

 back from holiday, 14stone

 yesterday, 15stone 3lbs

 yesterday 15stone 3lbs

from sept to now i have put on just over a stone, on those kcals, needless to say, i have to eat so much haha, obvs my bf% has risen, seeing as im natty (for now) its to be expected, but my middle abs and depending on the lighting, the rest of them,and obliques are still visible so hopefully im makeing the right progress

anyways, be gentle.........

i am bulking after all :rolleye:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Alright lads, I'm back!!!!

Just been having a read and a catchup the past few days and you lads aint slacking 

Reading the journal has helped during recovery with motivation and that, @Leeds89 & @danMUNDY Great training!!!

Ive been using HGH to help with my shoulder recovery and genuinely believe it sped things up big time.

I was taking what i would consider an average dose and for the reasons i used it, it was deffo worth it.

IT aint no AAS but i can see why bodybuilders use it, but aside from injury i don't think i would run it again.

I've changed my routine to a push/pull/legs routine as i felt my other routine had too much volume for recovery.

PPL allows me to bring my strength back up with less volume, and yes the strength went down big time along with my weight :crying:

Currently i'm weighing in at 74kg which is a f*cking disgrace, tramadol and other painkillers made eating impossible as i could stomach anything.

Now that i can actually eat right and have trained a few times to test the waters i feel i can get back to training 3x/week with enough rest in between.

I'm happy with my current ppl routine but was wondering what you lads thought of other strength routines like Wendlers 531 and Stronglifts 5x5 and your experiences of using them if you have.

Push Pull Legs Routine

Monday - Pull

DEADLIFTS - 5x5

ROWS - 5x5

WIDE GRIP CHINS - 3xFailure

REAR DELT RAISES - 3x10-12

BICEP CURLS - 3x10-12

Wednesday - Push

BENCH PRESS 5x5

SHOULDER PRESS 5x5

DIPS - 3xfailure

CGBP - 5x5

Friday - Legs

SQUATS - 5x5

LUNGES - 3x10-12

LEG EXTENSIONS - 3x10-12

SLDL or HAM CURLS - 3x10-12

CALVE RAISES - 3x15

I have done the routine for the past week but with extremely light weight on both push and pull days just to test the waters and it seems ok.

Leg day was the only day i was able to train with the weights i was using before injury, I'll maintain/increase this as i slowly bring my other lifts back to standard.

Updates will be back on track with sh*tty/embarrassing weights but hopefully not for too long 

Oh and @onthebuild & @Leeds89 you lad was right pinning is a piece of cake, i jabbed Sub-Q but still


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Alright lads, I'm back!!!!
> 
> Just been having a read and a catchup the past few days and you lads aint slacking
> 
> ...


YES MY MAN! Far too drunk to address this post at the moment, will get to it when tomorrow afternnon when I feel half decent


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> YES MY MAN! Far too drunk to address this post at the moment, will get to it when tomorrow afternnon when I feel half decent


Happy drinking mate :beer:


----------



## Richard.wood (Jan 6, 2013)

Good luck bro, you have a good physique anyhow so keep hitting the gym and diet only good things can happen.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

So @AK-26 when you starting a cycle? :whistling:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> So @AK-26 when you starting a cycle? :whistling:


Not yet mate, I only did the HGH for recovery help.

AAS won't be too good for me at the moment, the fast strength gains I reckon would ruin my shoulder.

I could be wrong but I'm just thinking of it in the sense that muscles grow fast yet joints and tendons lag behind on cycle.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Not yet mate, I only did the HGH for recovery help.
> 
> AAS won't be too good for me at the moment, the fast strength gains I reckon would ruin my shoulder.
> 
> I could be wrong but I'm just thinking of it in the sense that muscles grow fast yet joints and tendons lag behind on cycle.


Pusssssaaaaayyyyy

:lol:

Maybe add some deca in?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

good to see ya back @AK-26 :clap:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Pusssssaaaaayyyyy
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Maybe add some deca in?


Haha mate I want to cycle but I know for a fact it won't help with what I need to achieve, especially cardio.

Funny you mentioned deca as I was reading up about it being used at low doses (no more than 200mg/week) for recovery.

My mate has been on deca for this reason for 7 weeks now and has yet to feel improvement, all he got at the moment is pip lol.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

So has anyone died yet? Or got aesthetic?



Looking good lads keep up the good work


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

cas said:


> So has anyone died yet? Or got aesthetic?
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good lads keep up the good work


well i think i got aesthetics just before i went on holiday, but that all went to pot as soon as i touched down, easy come, easy go as they say, but only took me about four weeks so when the time comes round again, it wont be a problem, plus drugs will be involved this time so i expect even better results

page 53, post #784 abs out

post #792 ready for the beach!!

although that was back in sept, been bulking now and 2 stone heavier - halfway up this page


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

cas said:


> So has anyone died yet? Or got aesthetic?
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good lads keep up the good work


Haha I died on the inside when I dislocated my shoulder.

But still haven't given up on aesthetics


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chest/back*

Inc BB Press - 70kg x 8 reps (6reps + 2 forced, +2.5kg from last week)

Inc DB Fly - 25kgs x 9reps (+4 reps from last week)

Cable X - 25kg each side x 12reps (10reps + 2 forced, +2kg each side from last week)

Straight Arm Pull Down - 65kg x 8 reps (6reps + 2 forced, + 5kg from last week)

CG PUll Down - 90kg x 10reps (8+2 forced, +2 more reps than last week)

BB Row - 70kg x 8 reps (-27.5kg from last week)

good session here, massive increase on the db flys, could have pushed a couple more but training partner wasnt under my elbows to gove me a spot as he though i was gonna get the 10th by myself, but up by 4reps form last week, after increasing the inc bench, i thought was pretty good going

again, back feels strong, esp on the pull downs, actually used a belt for this session, made a hell of a difference, think im going to invest in one, last thing i want is my back going. dropped the weight on the bb row as up till now i have been using straps, although only for my heavy sets, i dont want to depend on them so am gonna try and do without for the time being, also gonna drop the weight on the row just a tad more, during a lighter warmup than last week i was really able to get a nice squeeze at the top, so will drop dowm and continue to built it up 2.5kg each time

now for plenty of food and rest till weds when the legs get annihilated

one last though, maybe you guys could give some input

currently my split is

mon - chest/back

wed - legs

fri - shoulders/bis and tris

atm, after the bis and tris are hit on the friday, im aonly giving them a couple days to recover till monday when they are used as assisting muscles for chest and back, do you recon its worth swapping mon and friday round, my reasoning is if they are hit on monday, then they will have an extra days recovey up untill froday when they are used as assisting muscles for chest and back, which means they arnt hit as hard for when monday comes back around when they get trained

thoughts??


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Right so here goes the update, upped the weight to get back into it while still being careful.

Session went well i think, weights haven't dropped too bad and i was expecting worse so i guess this will be a good recovery 

Monday - Pull

15-20mins of rotator cuff exercises to warmup, stupidly light weight on cables.

DEADLIFTS - 5x5

60kg/110kg/120kg/130kg/140kg

still had more in the tank, will start at 130kg and go till 160kg next session

ROWS - 5x5

40kg/50kg/55kg/60kg/65kg

Still managed 65kg without shoulder pain, I'm happy 

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4xFailure

1st set assisted with 30kg weight, rest all body weight

Rear Delt Raises - 3x10-12

14kg/16kg/18kg

Tried one last set of 20kg but tbh it didn't feel nice at all so i stopped before it f*cked me up

Bicep Preacher Curls - 3x10-12

30kg/35kg/38kg

Weight hasn't changed for this, but felt quite hard. will deffo get easier as i get back into it though

Diet today wasn't too bad, I'm feeling full all the time but i guess thats because i haven't been eating well while i was off.

Managed to hit 280g Protein today and 400g Carbs and around 3400kcals give or take 100kcals. This has been with the help of 3 shakes of whey and oats.

Lets get me back to standard lads


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Boys are back in town, great stuff!

@danMUNDY, got some lemon meringue flapjacks (cnp) coming in next few days, ever come across them? they sell them at predator is why i ask.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Boys are back in town, great stuff!
> 
> @danMUNDY, got some lemon meringue flapjacks (cnp) coming in next few days, ever come across them? they sell them at predator is why i ask.


Not sure mate, only flapjack Iv tried is a reflex nutrition one, which was a bit ****...hope the cnp ones are a lot better for ya!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> Not sure mate, only flapjack Iv tried is a reflex nutrition one, which was a bit ****...hope the cnp ones are a lot better for ya!


Funnily enough it was a toss up between the CNP and Reflex, but I went CNP cos ive had the chocolate ones before, courtesy of @JANIKvonD


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> one last though, maybe you guys could give some input
> 
> currently my split is
> 
> ...


If you think you're recovering OK as it is then i wouldn't change it, i say this because what you're doing now seems to work for you quite well.

But if you think that you need more time to recover then deffo give it a shot for a week or two, but again only if you gotta change it up.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

exactly the reason I do back and bis together, and chest and tris.

More recovery time, and less overall weight shifted for a greater amount of muscle fatigue. (as things are pre exhausted.)


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

No training this weekend or today as been on the ale instead :lol:

Injected chest today, ouch! Training shoulders/tris tomorrow will update


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ah three men once again 

No more set backs now FFS


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

back from a legs/abs session

Leg Exten - 80kg x 20reps (19+1 forced, +4reps from last week)

Leg Press - 213kg x 19reps (18+1 forced, +4reps from last week)

Leg Curl - 90kg x 14reps (12+2 forced, - 5kg from last week  )

Calf Press - 213kg x 18reps (normal set today, was rest pause last week, +1 more rep than last week)

Abs machine - 90kg x 17reps rest pause (14+3, +1 more rep than last week before second set of rest pause)

seems like the week off has def served me well, i think to date this has been the most horrible leg workout, never know oxygen debt like it and was having a bit of trouble standing up after the leg press, thing is, i wasnt taking any preworkout NO supps for a while but the pump in my legs was unreal, by the time i had completed the leg curl i was aching so much, wanted to call it a day there but carried on..now that is heavy duty at its best!

kicking myself for dropping the weight on the leg curl, but will make sure to bring it back up again next week!

now all thats left is to make/have dinner, then go to bed, have already had an hours nap but im ready for my 8 hours now lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Update time lads!!! 

Wednesday - Push

Flat Bench Press 5x5

40kg/50kg/60kg/70kg/75kg

Felt I could have taken it further but didn't want to jinx it, hopefully next session 

Shoulder Press 5x5

20kg/25kg/28kg/28kg/28kg

Again will try to take it a touch further next session, didn't feel bad at all

Dips - 3xFailure

20kg/10kg/BW/BW/BW

Assisted for first two sets, then body weight for the rest. Left shoulder felt kind of sore after these.

CGBP - 5x5

40kg/50kg/60kg/60kg/60kg

Again didn't take it further as shoulder felt as if it was getting more and more sore.

Thats the session lads, I was happy with most of my lifts even though the weight has taken a drop. I expected some lifts to be worse but I'm not complaining 

Recovery is going great, shoulder felt sore towards the last sets of Dips and CGBP but not too bad. Hopefully next session or the session after I'll be able to put the weight back to something decent.

In terms of the routine i understand that i should have the same weight on all 5x5 sets and go till i cant complete the last set, then proceed to up the weight and repeat.

I'm currently not doing that on Push/Pull days as i was/still am scared that I'll bring back my injury before its completely gone.

This will change in the next week or so as i get confidence in lifting back/feel that my injury wont come back. Thats when I'll be going to failure as usual and dropping in negatives here and there 

Anyways, onwards and upwards lads!!!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Question for you guys,

If when doing body weight Dips I am getting soreness/aches in my shoulder (left, injured one) when doing full ROM, should I take it easy and do them assisted for a while or switch out the exercise for another?

Also this may sound stupid but Dips be done at 3/4 of the ROM, so not all the way down to parallel or just below?

I reckon there aint even a point in doing Dips if it isn't full ROM.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Question for you guys,
> 
> If when doing body weight Dips I am getting soreness/aches in my shoulder (left, injured one) when doing full ROM, should I take it easy and do them assisted for a while or switch out the exercise for another?
> 
> ...


are they bench dips, or proper ones on a set of parallel bars? and are u feeling any discomfort from the flat bench or shoulder pressing? seeing as you have those, why not just do some skull crushers or cable pushdowns, for now till you are feeling 100% with your shoulder mate, as the dips might just aggravate it and prolong the healing process, the dips will also hit your chest and front delts along with the triceps, so seeing as you already have the bench and shoulder press, might be worth a thought?

either way, there is nothing more frustrating than an injury in the back of your mind holding you back, iv had this with my shoulders, its literally taken from the accident last year until now till i have felt fullt recovered. just make sure i do lots of rotor cuff warm ups and im always stretching it out during the day every now and then


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

We have a machine (for the fattys) where you can add weight to a pad on your knees that pretty much reduces your bodyweight and 'helps' you. If you have one of those id use that for a few weeks just to get the strength back.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> are they bench dips, or proper ones on a set of parallel bars? and are u feeling any discomfort from the flat bench or shoulder pressing? seeing as you have those, why not just do some skull crushers or cable pushdowns, for now till you are feeling 100% with your shoulder mate, as the dips might just aggravate it and prolong the healing process, the dips will also hit your chest and front delts along with the triceps, so seeing as you already have the bench and shoulder press, might be worth a thought?
> 
> either way, there is nothing more frustrating than an injury in the back of your mind holding you back, iv had this with my shoulders, its literally taken from the accident last year until now till i have felt fullt recovered. just make sure i do lots of rotor cuff warm ups and im always stretching it out during the day every now and then


Its the full on parallel bars mate not bench dips, i was doing them weighted before but now body weight dips alone are giving me a sore shoulder.

I don't have any issues with the pressing movements like flat bench and shoulder press funnily enough, the aches started with the dips and cgbp and its towards the top/rear of my left shoulder.

I'll see how it goes for next session as I'll have some nice recovery time till then, if its still messed up I'll switch the exercise for something else.



onthebuild said:


> We have a machine (for the fattys) where you can add weight to a pad on your knees that pretty much reduces your bodyweight and 'helps' you. If you have one of those id use that for a few weeks just to get the strength back.


Yep we got one of them too mate, I used it for the first 2 sets assisted at 20kg for the first and 10kg for the second set.

Then just did it body weight to complete the rest, it helped and i may just carry on doing them assisted for a bit until strength comes back, thats if i don't swap the exercise.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> *Its the full on parallel bars mate not bench dips*, i was doing them weighted before but now body weight dips alone are giving me a sore shoulder.
> 
> I don't have any issues with the pressing movements like flat bench and shoulder press funnily enough, the aches started with the dips and cgbp and its towards the top/rear of my left shoulder.
> 
> ...


good man! i think bench dips are a silly exercise anyways!

good plan better to play it safe, otherwise u will be back to square one and that would suck 

when you do dips..do you lean forward or do you keep your body upright?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> good man! i think bench dips are a silly exercise anyways!
> 
> good plan better to play it safe, otherwise u will be back to square one and that would suck
> 
> when you do dips..do you lean forward or do you keep your body upright?


Fully upright mate, that way it hits my triceps nice. I feel when I lean forward it puts more emphasis on my chest.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> Fully upright mate, that way it hits my triceps nice. I feel when I lean forward it puts more emphasis on my chest.


was hoping you would say that, yeah leaning forward brings the chest and front delts into it a bit more....its like the upper body squat lol

although to some degree your shoulders are gonna come into and take quite a bit of stress because of the mechanics of the exercise. Just be careful with em mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello all, been mega busy this week but managed an absolute beast of a shoulder session with @onthebuild and @jjcooper .... but I honestly can't remember what we did, it was high intensity and I have never felt pain like it in my life, actually felt like there was acid in my shoulders!

Will take note of the weights for my back session tomorrow and get a write up going.

Should also add that I'm very busy again atm but managing to keep diet and training on track. Just received my first professional 3D visualisation contract today from a friend who owns his own company, plus I hate my final third year projects at uni starting, aswell as dating this sexy little Italian girl I met the other day! What's the saying, it never rains, it pours 

Anyway, getting compliments on my increased size which I'm happy with, I would honestly be happy with adding another stone between now and 14 weeks time when I will have finished uni - once uni is out of the way and I can get a steady stable income I will be able to focus much more on myself


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh, and I'm now GOLD


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Oh, and I'm now GOLD


Adult lounge request...sent?

I love gollllldddddd


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*shoulders/arms*

Seated Lat Raise - 8kg's x 12reps (8+3force reps last week, all 12 by myself this week  )

Rear DB Fly - 10kgs x 15reps (dropped the weight from 12.5s as not happy with form, felt better this time)

BB shrugs - 135kg x 8reps (+1 rep from last week)

tricep Cable Pushdown - 50kgx15reps (14+1forced, +5kg from last week)

CGBP - 55kg x 13reps (12+1 forced rep)

DB Preacher curl 10kg x 10reps each hand

BB Curl - 15kg x 11 reps

was pleasantly surprised with this session, was only expecting an extra rep on the lat raise but managed to get 4, and sticking an extra 5kg on the tricep push down and cgbp i got the upper end of the reps, just assuming i would only get mid range or the lower end but i can up the weight again next week, happy days 

only thing im gonna botch about is from the time we started working out, to the time we finshed it was around 1hour 20 mins...my TP is slacking again..we pretty much smashed the first two exercises, but by the time it came to the shrugs, i had already done my two warmups before he had even started and it was about 20 minutes to complete our triceps exercises (2 of them) next week, even if it means ****ing of training bis directly then so be it, after an hour i will just call time. he can carry on if he wishes but i will be out, leaves me in too much of a rush to get home and eat my meals before i have to go to bed, i could feel myself getting all huffy and puffy when we were getting changed to leave, and tbh i could do without stressing myself over it

oh well, happyu with the session, no more till monday now


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Back/Biceps*

*Back*

*Seated Rows*

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 8

35kg x 8

40kg x 6

*Deadlift*

60kg x 12

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

160kg x 1

180kg x 1 PARTIAL - so fvcking close, got videos of the 160kg and 180kg

*Pullovers*

20kg x 12

30kg x 10

30kg x 8

Wanted to do pulldowns but gym was really busy

*Biceps*

*EZ Bar Curl 21's (More like 15's ha)*

20kg x 15

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

Was totally burned out from back, obviously hit the biceps hard aswell. Each EZ Bar set was superset with 10 reps hammer curls with 7kg 

Will upload vids now


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

@Leeds89 smacked it bro!!! Wasn't too long ago you didn't know how to do deads and now your moving 160kg easy 

Watch your form on the 180kg one though, i know it was a partial but your back looked like it was rounding off.

But seriously though mate good job, you should be proud of your progress.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> @Leeds89 smacked it bro!!! Wasn't too long ago you didn't know how to do deads and now your moving 160kg easy
> 
> Watch your form on the 180kg one though, i know it was a partial but your back looked like it was rounding off.
> 
> But seriously though mate good job, you should be proud of your progress.


Thanks pal!  Really happy with my progress at the moment, really enjoying it tbh, deads are now by far my favourite lift! Aiming for 200kg with good form by the end of the month, but I am just about to start a 1.5g blast, so anything is possible


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Thanks pal!  Really happy with my progress at the moment, really enjoying it tbh, deads are now by far my favourite lift! *Aiming for 200kg with good form by the end of the month, but I am just about to start a 1.5g blast, so anything is possible*


Sh*t Just Got Real!!! :rockon:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Friday - Legs

Squats - 5x5

60kg/100kg/110kg/120kg/120kg

Weight hasn't gone down so I'm happy, will be aiming for 140 with good form next session 

Lunges - 3x10-12

40kg/40kg/40kg

Done with a 20kg plate in each hand, never done these before but they hurt like a b*tch!!!

Leg Extensions - 3x10-12

60kg/60kg/70kg

Db Hamstring Curls - 3x10-12

45kg/45kg/50kg

Tried these as the leg curl machine was in use, found them more effective than the machine so will stick to this for a while

CALVE RAISES - 5x15

100/110/120/120/120

And thats leg day lads


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


>


Nice lifts mate, agree with @AK-26 on the second vid.

Is their a particular reason why you only do partial deads (from platforms) as opposed to from the ground? Is it to isolate the back more, stop you from using legs too much??


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Friday - Legs
> 
> Squats - 5x5
> 
> ...


Nice sess mate, especially since you have been out on injury


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

@Leeds89 Hows the journey to 15s coming along? 

Also well done on the deadlift. Good to see videos. Why do you use blocks though mate?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice work, glad I pushed you head first into squats and deads now! Keep it up


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Nice lifts mate, agree with @AK-26 on the second vid.
> 
> Is their a particular reason why you only do partial deads (from platforms) as opposed to from the ground? Is it to isolate the back more, stop you from using legs too much??


Thanks 

And just to remove legs from the equation mate but tbh as of next week gonna do them from flat as I could use all the leg work I can get  Hopefully the weights won't suffer too much!



bigtommay said:


> @Leeds89 Hows the journey to 15s coming along?
> 
> Also well done on the deadlift. Good to see videos. Why do you use blocks though mate?


Well I'm 12 dry atm but 12.5 with food in me. Diet has been appalling this week aswell as have been trying to woo a very attractive lady who has come into my life which has involved many cocktails and tequila shots  The upside is it worked 

And use blocks to remove legs from the equation but gonna do them from flat as of next session


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Some good numbers flying about in here fellas, could do with some picture updates too....

(Redtube is down)


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Some good numbers flying about in here fellas, could do with some picture updates too....
> 
> (Redtube is down)


Try extremetube.....

IF YOU DARE!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Try extremetube.....
> 
> IIF YOU DARE!


 like my fannys looking like mices earholes, not burst sofas lmao


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

So me n my gf have split up, gotta make sure my training doesn't suffer now.

Happy Monday lads!!! Lets Get Lifting!!!! :gun_bandana:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> So me n my gf have split up, gotta make sure my training doesn't suffer now.
> 
> Happy Monday lads!!! Lets Get Lifting!!!! :gun_bandana:


sorry to hear that mate, recon you can work things out?

cambelt snapped on the m1 on the way to see my nan, looks like im gonna be scrapping my a3 mg:

poxy thing!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> So me n my gf have split up, gotta make sure my training doesn't suffer now.
> 
> Happy Monday lads!!! Lets Get Lifting!!!! :gun_bandana:


Sorry to hear that buddy, hope you're o.k mate!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> sorry to hear that mate, recon you can work things out?
> 
> cambelt snapped on the m1 on the way to see my nan, looks like im gonna be scrapping my a3 mg:
> 
> poxy thing!


Scrapping!? I don't know if cam belt is a big deal though tbh, I assume it is  ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Scrapping!? I don't know if cam belt is a big deal though tbh, I assume it is  ?


i take you dont drive eh @Leeds89

looking at 500-600 quid for all the parts needed before the engine is taken apart to inspect the damage, have already paid what the car cost me in repairs over the years, cant be ****ed to throw any more money at it, may as well get myself a little run around to get me to and from work etc and save some money for a better car later one

who knew a 30quid piece of rubber belt was all that stands between an engine running smoothly, and 1000's pound worth of damage lol

oh well have had the car just over 3 years, bout time i got a new one, jusy didnt quite imagine it would be because of this :gun_bandana:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chest/back*

anyways, poxy cars aside, down to business

Inc BB Press - 72.5kg x 8reps (+2.5kg from last week)

Inc DB fly - 25kgx 10reps (+1rep from last week)

Cable X - 27kg each side x 13reps (+2kg each side from last week)

Straight Arm PullDown - 65kg x 7 reps (+1more rep from last week without any forced)

Close Grip Pull Down - 95kg x 6 reps (5+1forced, +5kg from last week)

BB Row - 60kgx14reps (-10kg from last week)

hapy with the session, all lifts were up in weight or reps apart from the BB row which, like i mentioned last week, i dropped the weight so i can build my grip strength up, will add 2.5kg each week to the bar, hoping to be in the 6-10reps each time,

thats all folks


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> *chest/back*
> 
> anyways, poxy cars aside, down to business
> 
> ...


Still finding the HIT working well for you? I've sot of switched to 4 working sets now, and tbh the growth has sped up again. When the growth slows down again I'll go back to HIT to keep forcing the growth


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Still finding the HIT working well for you? I've sot of switched to 4 working sets now, and tbh the growth has sped up again. When the growth slows down again I'll go back to HIT to keep forcing the growth


yes mate, still working a treat, took a week off around the middle of January to recuperate, came back and lifts were on the up like i never took any time off. have dropped the weighst down on some lifts to concentrate on form, but hopfully will go past where i left them only time will tell

will use HIT in 6 week bursts, then just stop shy of failure for a few weeks, then go balls to the wall again

got hold of a dorian yates book so will be switching over to his principles for most of the year, although similar to mentzers, his involve a little more frequency so will see how the results differ. pretty confident im gonna carry on going from strength to strength,

already put on a stone and a half since october, cant wait to really get the ball rolling with the precious after i get back from holiday in april :devil2:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> yes mate, still working a treat, took a week off around the middle of January to recuperate, came back and lifts were on the up like i never took any time off. have dropped the weighst down on some lifts to concentrate on form, but hopfully will go past where i left them only time will tell
> 
> will use HIT in 6 week bursts, then just stop shy of failure for a few weeks, then go balls to the wall again
> 
> ...


Sounds like everything is going great for you buddy, glad to hear that!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Sounds like everything is going great for you buddy, glad to hear that!!!


cheers bro! trying my best haha

hope things are going well up your end dude!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Monday - Pull

15-20mins of rotator cuff exercises to warmup, stupidly light weight on cables.

Deadlifts - 5x5

60kg/120kg/130kg/140kg/150kg

Up 10kg from last session, I said I'd aim for 160kg but tbh I felt my form slip up on the last few reps on the last set.

Rows - 5x5

50kg/55kg/60kg/65kg/70kg

Up 5kg with nice form, I'm happy

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4xFailure

All body weight and no shoulder pain 

Rear Delt Raises - 3x10-12

14kg/16kg/18kg

Same as last session I tried the 20kg's and it wasn't nice after 6reps, wont give up though 

Bicep Preacher Curls - 3x10-12

30kg/35kg/38kg

Same weight as last session

That was the session, felt pretty good in the gym and had a nice focus as I was training alone.

I feel stronger and like I am back in the swing of things and diet has been consistent for about a week now 

Just gotta continue this and pray for no f*ck ups

@danMUNDY Sorry to hear about the car mate, it was actually a nice car n all. Now you've got an excuse to upgrade 

Yes I broke up with the gf but it shouldn't effect my training and I wont let it.

I cant bad mouth the girl as she was great while we was together. Will we work it out?....we'll see.

If not the beat goes on.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

couldnt make it to the gym today lads, from the moment i woke up this morning i have had no motivation for anything..really been digging my feet..feels like i have a cold coming on too which doesnt help things, took a beechams earlier and will have one before i go back to bed, hopefully a couple days off might sort me out, just forced some dinner in

thought i would make up for a missing training update with some picture updates, namely for my back,

will start with a comparison



first one was in jan 2012, second one was over a year later, taken a couple weeks ago, think iv gained some width, what do ya recon?

and here are a couple others,

wont be till around october time when im looking to go away again that i will have done a mini cut but cant wait to see whats underneath :thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*shoulders/arms*

seated lat raise - 9kg's each hand x 12reps (10 and 2 forced, +1kg each hand from last week)

Rear DB Fly - 12.5k's each hand x 20reps (+2.5kg each hand from last week)

DB Shrugs - 32.5kg's each hand x 12reps (Barbell was used last week)

Tricep Push Down - 55kg x 12reps (10 and 2 forced, +5kg from last week)

EZ Skull Crushers - 35kg x 8reps (6 and 2 forced, +2.5kg from last time)

DB Preacher - 12.5kg x 8reps left, x9reps right

BB Curl - 20kg x 8reps (7 and 1 forced, +5kg from last week)

hurrah! managed to get the workout done in an hour, bout 30 misn or so short than last week, this is how it should be done, was practically telling my partner when he should be doing his sets, def helped things along

weights all up from last weeks session too 

getting more of my sleeve done so no workouts till weds, so will pick things then 

@Leeds89 and @AK-26, have a great weekend lads!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> *shoulders/arms*
> 
> seated lat raise - 9kg's each hand x 12reps (10 and 2 forced, +1kg each hand from last week)
> 
> ...


Pics of the sleeve when it's done so we can decide if it's pish or not :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Pics of the sleeve when it's done so we can decide if it's pish or not :lol:


wont be finished but will take a comparison pic from the last lot i had done and mondays, recon its a couple sessions away from the finished article


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> wont be finished but will take a comparison pic from the last lot i had done and mondays, recon its a couple sessions away from the finished article


Bet it's cost a fair bit all in all!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Bet it's cost a fair bit all in all!


iv lost count, but its anywhere between 1200-1500, just glad im able to spread the cost through the year on multiple sessions lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> iv lost count, but its anywhere between 1200-1500, just glad im able to spread the cost through the year on multiple sessions lol


Yeah true, one big lump sum would be too much. I'd hate having an unfinished one though me.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Alright lads, been a bit off the rails this weekend and diet has gone to sh1t, getting very bored of going out getting wrecked now though so back on track next week.

Oh, and homebrew is done


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

So this week there will be ZERO gains. Felt like sh1t all weekend and up to today from my idiotic drug binge at the weekend, shooting nerve pain all over the left side of my face from an infected/impacted wisdom tooth, and anti-biotics killed off my appetite and destroyed my stomach.

ALWAYS comes in threes ffs!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

good evening guys

got a couple of updates for you, first being from the tattoo session i had on monday

from this:



3 hours later:



second update, training!

well its been a bit of a crap week, missed my leg session on tues due to being ill, but had a good session on the friday..then i missed my monday session due to the above tattoo app but was back in the gym today

*legs/Abs*

Leg Exten - 85kg x 17reps (+5kg from last week)

Leg Press - 213kg x 16reps (-2 from last time)

Leg Curl - 95kg x 8reps (+5kg from last week)

Calf Press - 22reps rest pause (13,18,22)

Abs Machine - 95kg x 15reps rest pause (13,2 +5kg from last week)

everything apart from the leg press was up in weight, which seeing as the leg exten was increased by an extra 5kg, im not too fussed, hopefully well im sure of it, i will be able to get more reps next week

food hasnt been the greatest, well iv still been eating clean, i just havent been able to get the full 5000 odd kcals in due to sickness, think the lowest i went down to was 2500 odd on one day but has been around 3500-4500 so still quite high, but not enough for any growth, hoping i have caught it in time and my strength wont take a hit


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mate that tattoo is AMAZING!! Looks so good!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Mate that tattoo is AMAZING!! Looks so good!


Cheers bro, one more session and its finito 

How's your coming along ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Cheers bro, one more session and its finito
> 
> How's your coming along ?


Was meant to be getting it finished Friday but dentist appointment to try sort out this tooth has replaced it 

Ahh well, plenty of time to ink my body I guess


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*shoulders/tris*

due to the tattoo, wasnt able to do any bicep work today, although they still get stimulation through the back workouts so im not fussed if i miss them out every now and then, so cracked on with shoulders and tris

Seated Lat Raise - 10kg's x 6reps (+1kg each hand from last week)

Rear DB Fly - 15kg's x 14reps (+2.5kg each hand from last week)

DB Shrugs - 35kg's x 10reps (+2.5kgs each hand from last week)

Tricep push down - 60kg x 12reps, 11reps (11 and 1 forced + 10 and 1 forced) +5kg from last week)

done, this time round we were in and out after stretching, postworkout shakes etc in an hour, workout took even less time! need to keep this up

for the tricep work, i normally do 1 set of pull downs followed by either skulls or CGBP, but some guy who was doing vbar push downs, and rope push downs, nicked the ez bar and started doing laying skulls, then rope extens, (far too much if you ask me) so after waiting longer than i should i decided to do another set of pushdowns, shows how much time i wasted as i was almost recovered from the 1st set, didnt expect to get 1 rep less but there u go.

nice session, gonna stick with the 10kgs on the lat raise, cant believe how much of a difference 1kg can make, last week with the 9s i managed 10reps, this week i just about got the 6th, but is a good point to work from, i want no less than 7 next week!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tattoo looks good mate, like the red in there!

Lat raises are terrible, I do 14kg dropset to 8kg and theyre painful!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Tattoo looks good mate, like the red in there!
> 
> Lat raises are terrible, I do 14kg dropset to 8kg and theyre painful!!!


I'm very pleased with it so far, can't wait for that last session in a couple months then will make a start on my other leg, then that's it! No more ink 

Shoulders have never been my strong point, the amount of weight I can handle doing lat raises, there is no point doing drop sets as the weight would be too light by the end of it, might try rest pause over the next couple weeks, means I can increase the set without dropping the intensity, recon next time do a pyramid set instead of dropset, starting with the 8 going to 14, bet that would be a killer!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> I'm very pleased with it so far, can't wait for that last session in a couple months then will make a start on my other leg, then that's it! No more ink
> 
> Shoulders have never been my strong point, the amount of weight I can handle doing lat raises, there is no point doing drop sets as the weight would be too light by the end of it, might try rest pause over the next couple weeks, means I can increase the set without dropping the intensity, recon next time do a pyramid set instead of dropset, starting with the 8 going to 14, bet that would be a killer!


Once you jump on the test your shoulders will explode, lots of androgen receptors in the shoulders


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*Chest/Back*

just back from my session, was alright

Inc Bench Press - 75kg x 7 reps (6 and 1 forced, +2.5kg from last week)

DB Fly - 22.5kgs each hand x 12reps (-2.5kg from last week)

Cable X - 30kg each side x 11reps (10 and 1 forced, +3kg each side from last week)

Straight Arm PullDown - 65kg x 7reps (same as last week)

CGPD - 95kg x 6 reps (+1 more rep than last week)

BB Row - 65kg x 12 reps + 2 partials (+5kh from last week)

had a week off from this session due to tattoo, was gald to see the lifts either increased or stayed the same on some and i hadnt lost any strenght, diet has been a bit poor too, well im still eating clean but just not enough kcals

go 4 weeks to tweek my diet as i want to make the most of when the precious is introduced, no excuses!!!!

im trying iforce hemavol and maximise intense atm, not really that impressed so far but is early days, hoping it will be like the crazr and gradually build up to something special


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Legs today*! Didn't write anything down but from next session I'll start and just copy/paste in here. Was too fvcked to record it anyway, I hate legs but gotta do them, was walking with jelly legs after so it's good 

Also about to start my 2g blast RIGHT NOW  Got some AI coming tomorrow so can finally do a MAN sized dose and see how that goes


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@Leeds89 that pic you posted isnt showing up ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*legs*

Leg Exten - 90kg x 15reps (+5kg from last week)

Leg Press 213 x 25reps (+9reps from last week) a bit suspicious that the weight was only 200kg but partner assures me he moved the pin from the bottom, will see next week!

Leg Curl - 95kg x 8 and 3 reps (rest pause)

Seated Calf Press - 213kg x 21reps (+4reps from last week)

happy with todays session, legs felt destroyed, normally do a set on the abs machine but started to feel a bit ill so cut it there, always next week


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> @Leeds89 that pic you posted isnt showing up ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> View attachment 112319


And what have we here???


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> And what have we here???


7ml of test I did last night, blast time


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> 7ml of test I did last night, blast time


nice!!!

come on now lad, get growing :beer:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> nice!!!
> 
> come on now lad, get growing :beer:


Would be rude not to now pal wouldn't it  Gotta get the body ready for Napa 13


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

no idea why i havent seen this sooner but not i have, just read a hell of a lot of the thread too to see if i could catch up...all looking like youve made some good improvements on the size and the lifts.

will be following from now on...leeds89 what gym is that where you were doing the deadlifts, been to quite a few in leeds but dont recognise that


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

robbo9 said:


> no idea why i havent seen this sooner but not i have, just read a hell of a lot of the thread too to see if i could catch up...all looking like youve made some good improvements on the size and the lifts.
> 
> will be following from now on...leeds89 what gym is that where you were doing the deadlifts, been to quite a few in leeds but dont recognise that


Aye we're getting there mate, not gonna lie it's not been easy with other things constantly getting in the way and setting us back but we plod on 

It's at Crunch Gym in Meanwood mate, really nice little hardcore gym with some really sound lads and decent equipment in  It's walking distance so I save myself a lot of money on bus tickets each week


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> View attachment 112319


Full on test blast or are you adding any more goodies?


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

well look good to me especially with your dead lifts!!!! ye i think i know where it is...about 5 minutes from me

how did the homebrew making go??? looks like you have a nice amount to keep you going for a while


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

robbo9 said:


> well look good to me especially with your dead lifts!!!! ye i think i know where it is...about 5 minutes from me
> 
> how did the homebrew making go??? looks like you have a nice amount to keep you going for a while


You should come down for a session one day then buddy! It's going alright at the moment tbh, been difficult with final semester of uni and running low on cash due to student finance being pricks  But I'm aiming for 13 stone ripped for Napa 13 in August, can maybe do 14 if my life stabilises a little bit, we'll see!

I did 7 ml the other day, (2.1g) and just started Adex 1mg EoD and I feel AMAZING right now. Feel like I could move a mountain if I wanted to, don't know if it's the test, or the Oestrogen being suppressed but I've that "on cycle" feeling I've been missing for ages. Gonna hit the gym tonight, back and bicep session, got a feeling it's gonna be a big session with some new PBs 

Oh and Robbo, that's not even half of it brewed up yet


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Got an update on my phone ready but will update tomorrow, had to leave gym felt so awful. Cold, shivering, stomach in bits, head spinning. I'm usually a very warm person all the time so if I'm cold something is wrong usually. Will sleep on it and pray I feel better tomorrow, this is awful


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ye ill pop down after i am back from london in a week!...have you taken adex before? i need that on cycle feeling ha...just got a letter today saying my gyno op is moved to april instead of may so will be starting cycle abit after that...i may look into what you did as i am bored at the moment and im sure the research will fill my days up.

you been feeling that like alot recently or just started? could it be a test flu sort of thing especially if you just put that amount in ... ps im jelous


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

robbo9 said:


> Ye ill pop down after i am back from london in a week!...have you taken adex before? i need that on cycle feeling ha...just got a letter today saying my gyno op is moved to april instead of may so will be starting cycle abit after that...i may look into what you did as i am bored at the moment and im sure the research will fill my days up.
> 
> you been feeling that like alot recently or just started? could it be a test flu sort of thing especially if you just put that amount in ... ps im jelous


That would be good buddy, it's a nice gym, friendly owner and loads of nice guys in there. This is my first time taking Adex, but I think I've figured out what it was - Test flu as you said. Apparently a couple days after a BIG injection like that your body is flooded with hormones. I obviously felt amazing from the high but my god I was a state last night. Barely made it home from the gym, got in, cold sweats, shivering, aching from head to toe, head spinning, was awful. Seem to be feeling better now, I'm gonna drop it to 1.5g/week, I reckon I'll handle that better!

It's all about the homebrew pal, basically unlimited supply of test sat in my cupboard


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*shoulders/arms*

just back from the gym lads,

not even gonna bother listing the seated lat raise, ****e as ever..everything else went up 

Rear DB Fly - 17.5kg's each hand x 11reps (+2.5kg each hand)

DB Shrugs - 37.5kgs each hand x 10reps (+2.5kg each hand)

Tricep Push Down - 63kg x 10reps

Skull Crushers - 37.5kg x 10reps (7 and 3 forced, +2.5kg from last time)

Inc DB Curl - 12.5kg each hand x 8 reps

BB Curl - 1kg x 8reps

EZ bar Curl - 20kg x 6 reps

thats about it, all lifts except the raises were increased in either weights or reps,

have decided to change the bicep routine around a bit, much preferred the inc db curl to preachers, and added in an ez curl to hit the brachialis (another lift for this is hammer curls) basically been neglecting it a bit but decided to add it, and maybe alternating with hammer curls as it mainly hits the brachialis which sits inbetween the bicep and tricep, will hopefully give my the biceps a fuller look, and with it added, along with the tricep work will hit the arms at all angles 

wil probs have to drop the weight on the lat raises again and go from there, determined to get these nailed!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

O.k update from yesterday before I almost died in the gym, was meant to back and bis but could only back before feeling like absolute death!

*Seated Row*

25kg x 12

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

*Lat Pulldown*

35kg x 10

49kg x 8

49kg x 8

*Deadlift*

50kg x 10

80kg x 8

100kg x 8

Weak as FVCK on the DL but by this point the gym was spinning and I thought I was gonna be sick everywhere! Luckily I feel a lot better today, that was a horrible experience!

Oh, and a friend of mine has just launched a new site! *www.proteinfinder.co.uk* basically searches through the companies they have listed, and allows you to compare prices per kg etc etc. Also lists meat which is pretty cool, when my student finance is finally sorted out I'll be spending a bit on there


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> O.k update from yesterday before I almost died in the gym, was meant to back and bis but could only back before feeling like absolute death!
> 
> *Seated Row*
> 
> ...


Fvcking **** idea, who would ever use that... :whistling:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just weighed myself this morning dry, 80kg at last  Onwards and upwards lads!

Still feel like sh1t on a stick because of the test flu, I understand it's from the BA, 7ml worth of test at 2% BA is a lot of BA for your body to take in, will stick to 2 x 2.5ml jabs / week from now on


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

think i will be taking adex or amomasin next cycle after the op. i had test flu for 2 days and it was horrible...(think it was that) and just shivery cold/hot and so weak etc...

80kg nice weight

2 weeks ago i was 73.8kg and havent weighed myself since but have been eating alot better and just waiting for my op which has now been moved till 17th April so i can get back on cycle sooner than June. looking forward to it and a big sesh today!

are you just taking test?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Just weighed myself this morning dry, 80kg at last  Onwards and upwards lads!
> 
> Still feel like sh1t on a stick because of the test flu, I understand it's from the BA, 7ml worth of test at 2% BA is a lot of BA for your body to take in, will stick to 2 x 2.5ml jabs / week from now on


Try ramping up the dose if your adamant on the 2g of test idea, just go for 1g for a few weeks, 1.5 for a few etc.

Or jab 3ml Monday 3ml Thursday instead?


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

What advantages are you wanting from the blast and cruise over the so called standard several week cycles


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Try ramping up the dose if your adamant on the 2g of test idea, just go for 1g for a few weeks, 1.5 for a few etc.
> 
> Or jab 3ml Monday 3ml Thursday instead?


Think I'm just gonna stick to the 1.5g and see how that goes for now, can't stand the thought of feeling like this again it's agony :/


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Think I'm just gonna stick to the 1.5g and see how that goes for now, can't stand the thought of feeling like this again it's agony :/


What's agony like? Headaches or pip or what? I've been fine me.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> What's agony like? Headaches or pip or what? I've been fine me.


Dizziness, feeling sick, fever, cold sweats, shivering, lethargy, basically all flu symptoms but it get betters as the days go on. Apparently it's because of taking so much BA into your body at once, affects everyone different, you never get sides from ANYTHING lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

robbo9 said:


> What advantages are you wanting from the blast and cruise over the so called standard several week cycles


Hmm. Well for me, I HATE being off cycle. You aren't growing to your full potential off cycle so why come off 

Also I feel like dog sh1t off cycle, always have even before starting gear so might aswell stay on. Works out cheaper for me to B + C too, since test isn't an issue for me


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Dizziness, feeling sick, fever, cold sweats, shivering, lethargy, basically all flu symptoms but it get betters as the days go on. Apparently it's because of taking so much BA into your body at once, affects everyone different, you never get sides from ANYTHING lol


Ahh fair play mate, just go steady with it then I guess. 1g a week and eating/ training is better than 2g a week and not been able to eat/train cos of it.

Could be that estro has skyrocketed? Or have you started adex now?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ahh fair play mate, just go steady with it then I guess. 1g a week and eating/ training is better than 2g a week and not been able to eat/train cos of it.
> 
> Could be that estro has skyrocketed? Or have you started adex now?


Don't think it's estro mate, started on the Adex few days ago, 1mg EoD pharma stuff, and the puffy nip (You bloody know which one I mean :lol: ) isn't sensitive anymore and looks like my other normal nip again.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Don't think it's estro mate, started on the Adex few days ago, 1mg EoD pharma stuff, and the puffy nip (You bloody know which one I mean :lol: ) isn't sensitive anymore and looks like my other normal nip again.


Ahh that's decent. Next adex I get will be pharma, the wildcat stuff doesn't seem too cracking tbh.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ahh that's decent. Next adex I get will be pharma, the wildcat stuff doesn't seem too cracking tbh.


If you need an emergency estro dump I have a few caps of letro aswell that were thrown in, haven't needed to take them yet though!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> If you need an emergency estro dump I have a few caps of letro aswell that were thrown in, haven't needed to take them yet though!


Naa they're ok, just have a feeling they're undersized because I'm taking 1mg per day and nips still get a bit swollen. Never had lumps or anything so it must be working a bit like.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Naa they're ok, just have a feeling they're undersized because I'm taking 1mg per day and nips still get a bit swollen. Never had lumps or anything so it must be working a bit like.


You'll know about it if you get a full blown b1tch tit like me lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> You'll know about it if you get a full blown b1tch tit like me lol


Picsornob1tchtit


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

When I had my bloods taken last year, my estrogen was the higher end of normal, just inside the range so I have enough pharma aromasin to run 12.5mg every day, for at least 20 weeks, probs won't need that much but thought I would play it safe!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> When I had my bloods taken last year, my estrogen was the higher end of normal, just inside the range so I have enough pharma aromasin to run 12.5mg every day, for at least 20 weeks, probs won't need that much but thought I would play it safe!


For when you go on cycle you mean? deffo best to play it safe. Don't take too much though, low estro is just as bad as too much!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> For when you go on cycle you mean? deffo best to play it safe. Don't take too much though, low estro is just as bad as too much!


Yeah when on cycle, wouldn't see any benifit taking it any other time, but was thinking starting at 12.5mg ED for the 1st week then see how I get on and drop it to 12.5 EOD if needed


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*chest/back*

Inc bb press - 65kg x 10reps (-10kg from last week)

Inc DB Fly - 25kg's x 13reps (+2.5kg each hand from last week)

Cable X - 20kg each side x 12reps

Straight Arm Pull Down - 65kg x 9reps (7 and 2 forced, + 3reps from last week)

CGPD - 95kg x 4 reps and 1 partial (- 2 reps from last week,)

BB Row - 70kg x 10 reps (+5kg from last week, the 2x1.25's were being used, couldnt be ****d to wait so put 5kg on instead of 2.5)

bit so so session, dropped the weight on the bench to get the form sorted, will continue to build it up from here. may drop straight arm pull down completly or alternate it with the CGPD

diet hasnt been great, giving myself this month to sort it out as from april till further notice, i will no longer be natty and wish to make sure everything is nailed 100% its about 80% right now id say.

even looked a joining a more hardcore gym, actually fed up with my current one so excited about that


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

danMUNDY said:


> *chest/back*
> 
> Inc bb press - 65kg x 10reps (-10kg from last week)
> 
> ...


Joining the assisted side eh?

What you got planned?

In my experience, hardcore gyms are ok, but a weights a weight, they arent worth the extra cost IMO.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Joining the assisted side eh?
> 
> What you got planned?
> 
> In my experience, hardcore gyms are ok, but a weights a weight, they arent worth the extra cost IMO.


test for 12 weeks min, 18 weeks max, with a 4 week bridge of winny into pct. if going the full 18 weeks from my planned start time, pct will have finished just before i go on my winter holiday. just need to get 5000ui more of hcg and my pins/barrels/swabs/bin etc, everything else is sorted.

mate, its only an extra 5 quid per month on what im paying atm and i will be glad to see the back of it, so limited to what they have on offer. all the machines and barbells (all 6 of them lol) increase in 5kg increments, which is fine upto a point, then a 5kg jump gets too much. half the dbs are broken too due to pricks dropping them,plus its closer to my work so can go straight there on the way home :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

*legs*

Leg Ext - 90kg x 16reps (+1 from last week)

Leg Press - 213kg x 20reps (-5reps from last time, however im convinced i only used 205kg as the 20 seemed a struggle today!)

Leg Curl - 60kg x 12reps (-35kg from last week)

Calf Press - 197kg x 28reps (15,6,7reps with 15 sec pauses between)

so as i suspected, im pretty sure i only used 205kg on the leg press last week as by the time i got to 20 reps i was struggling, although i had one more rep on the ext for the pre ex.

got through it pretty quick, from turning up to leaving was an hour so that was good going!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

been a bit slack so here is a quadruple update from the workouts that followed the previous legs session

*fri 8th - shoulders/bi's*

Seated Lat Raise - 7.5kg's each hand x 12 reps

Rear DB fly - 20kg's each hand x10reps, 9 and 1 assisted (+2.5kg each hand from last session)

Seated Smith Press - 30kg x 8reps, 6 and 2 assisted

DB shrugs - 40kgs each hand x 8reps (+2.5kg each hand from last session)

Inc DB Curl - 12.5kgs each hand x 9reps (+1 more rep each side from last session)

EZ Bar Curl - 20kg x 8 reps (+2 reps from last session)

*mon 11th Chest/back *

Inc Bench Press - 65kg x 7,8 reps - bar was too close to the rack, kept catching it so had to start the set over in rest pause style

Inc Fly - 27.5kgs each hand x 9reps, 7 and 2 assisted, (+2.5kgs each hand from last session)

Cable Cross - 20kg each side x 14 reps (+2 more reps from last session)

CGPD - 105kg x 3rep (+5kg from last session, waaaay to much of an increase but thats all in have in this gym)

BB Row - 72.5kg x 12reps and 1 partial (+2.5kg from last session)

High Cable Row - 50k x 12reps

*Weds 13th - legs/abs*

Leg Ext - 95kg x 14reps (+5kg from last session)

Leg Press - 213kg x 16reps (-4reps from last week, prob due to an increased poundage in the leg ext pre exhaust)

Leg Curl - 60kg x 14reps (+2 reps from last session)

Calfpress - 157kg x 15 reps (dropped the weight from last session to concentrate on form)

Abs machine - 60kg x 12reps (-35kg, again dropped weight to concentrate on my form)

*Today - shoulders/bis*

Seated Lat Raise - 7.5kgs each hand x 15reps (+3 reps each side from last week)

Rear DB Fly - 12.5kgs each hand x 15reps (-7.5kgs each hand to correct form)

DB Shrugs - 40kgs each hand x 10reps (+2reps from last session)

Iso Cable Lat raise - 5kgs each hand, x 10 reps

Inc DB Curl - 15kgs each hand x 8reps (+2.5kgs each hand from last session)

Ez Bar Curl - 22.5kg x 9 reps (+2.5kg from last session)

and we are upto date!

have had a theory that my bench is suffering as im not leaving enough rest time between hitting my tris directly (friday) them bench session on monday, so i have left out tricep work and it seems to be helping, pretty sure the same can be said for hitting my bis today, then working my back on monday, as they are still recovering, i think i will be better to put a bigger gap

anyways, will find out if this proves correct come monday, as once it may be just coincidence but if i have a better chest workout on monday, i think i would have hit the nail on the head

thats all for now


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

last update from me for a while, havent trained most of the week due to an injury in my forearm/elbow area so have left the weights alone, tbf it started halfway through last week, but by then i wasnt using any pulling movements (cept shrugs but didnt really affect it) so it wasnt an issue, although i shouldnt have trained back on monday as i felt like i aggravated it somewhat more, so rest was on the agenda

from what i did do though, after warm ups.....

Inc Bench - 70kg x 6reps

DB Flys - 20kgs x 10reps

Cable x - 15kg each side x 12reps

CGPD - 80kg x 8reps

BB Row - 75kg x 10reps

High Cable Row - 40kg x 10 reps

am away for a couple weeks on monday, but on my return im making a few changes, new gym, workout, but more so than anything, crossing over to the darkside, so watch this space :devil2:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

eh up @Leeds89 and @AK-26 do you guys recon we should get this journal locked etc...

have just got back from a two week stint in cuba and the last entry was mine before i left..over two weeks later and still no updates, think its gone as far as it could have, and we have taken all we can from it, what do u think?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I say we lock it.

I can just about keep up training at the moment and it doesn't look like its going to get easier, I start my Royal Marines training so won't be able to update. Hopefully we'll be able to get another journal like this going but better in a year or so 

It's been a pleasure lads!!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Aye matey probably for the best, being a good ride whilst it lasted by got so much going on atm, just booked my one way flight to Aus for 24th May and got major uni stuff going on, stil training etc but it's taking a back seat for now 

Hope Cuba was nice mate and you had a good play in the snow  And AK enjoy your marine training, I know some lads who have done it and it's INTENSE but worth it in the end


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@Milky

could you lock this for us please mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Well done lads, been great to follow! Best of luck for the future!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> I say we lock it.
> 
> I can just about keep up training at the moment and it doesn't look like its going to get easier, I start my Royal Marines training so won't be able to update. Hopefully we'll be able to get another journal like this going but better in a year or so
> 
> ...





Leeds89 said:


> Aye matey probably for the best, being a good ride whilst it lasted by got so much going on atm, just booked my one way flight to Aus for 24th May and got major uni stuff going on, stil training etc but it's taking a back seat for now
> 
> Hope Cuba was nice mate and you had a good play in the snow  And AK enjoy your marine training, I know some lads who have done it and it's INTENSE but worth it in the end


cuba was lovely mate, nice and relaxing, just what i needed  still back to reality now lol

so jealous about aus, if i had my time over it would def be top of my list of things to do...so gutted i ****ed myself financiall, now its all sorted im too old for it..well i literally could apply for the whv and save up for a year or two but seeing as im settled with the missus and 30 next month i can safely say that dream has sailed!

hope u have a blast mate


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> cuba was lovely mate, nice and relaxing, just what i needed  still back to reality now lol
> 
> so jealous about aus, if i had my time over it would def be top of my list of things to do...so gutted i ****ed myself financiall, now its all sorted im too old for it..well i literally could apply for the whv and save up for a year or two but seeing as im settled with the missus and 30 next month i can safely say that dream has sailed!
> 
> hope u have a blast mate


You and @AK-26 got facebook? Inbox me we'll keep in touch, oyu can see my Aussie adventure aswell :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> You and @AK-26 got facebook? Inbox me we'll keep in touch, oyu can see my Aussie adventure aswell :lol:


nah i havent mate, i use twitter and instagram if u wanna follow me on those? be good to keep in touch

twitter - danWSU

instagram - DANSJOKES


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> nah i havent mate, i use twitter and instagram if u wanna follow me on those? be good to keep in touch
> 
> twitter - danWSU
> 
> instagram - DANSJOKES


I have Twitter but I've never figured out how to use it :lol: Will follow you tonight mate and see if my idiotic brain can fathom it!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I don't have Twitter/Facebook/Instagram/Kiik or any of those social networking accounts.

I have however Pm'd you both my mobile number and email address :thumbup1:


----------

